# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Extinction Curse- The Show Must Go On!

## Farmerbink

It's been almost 6 days since you arrived in Abberton.  Far from the relative bustle of Escadar, and even more starkly removed from the cosmopolitan Absalom on the Isle of Kortos, emotions run the gamut throughout the camp of the Circus of Wayward Wonders.  _Wayward,_ indeed, but a far cry better than continuing to toil under the lash of Mistress Dusklight.

Still, everyone starts somewhere, and while many of the troupe are experienced performers and fairly veteran circus goers, the troupe as a whole is an infant.  Nobody knows the Circus of Wayward Wonders, so the time has come to make a name for yourself, starting here in Abberton.

A handful of performers are completing their final rehearsals or last touch-ups on their costumes and equipment, as the afternoon sun begins to fade into ruddy evening.  Someone already lit the bonfire between Myron "The Thunder" Stendhal's wagon and the small pool that provides a convenient gathering place for the members of the circus.  Myron himself (who serves as the troupe's Ringleader) has already finished his own preparations and sits on a stump warming a wooden spit of some sort of meat over the fledgling blaze.  Every few moments, he interrupts his tending of the flames to offer passing greetings to those still bustling about their last-minute arrangements.  After a time, the broad-shouldered man leans back and takes a bite from his roast; a faint trickle of juice escapes his lips to trickle onto his chin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Welcome to the Extinction Curse!  This post serves as a backdrop on which we can begin roleplaying the characters and NPCs, before the action begins in earnest.  Please feel free to have your characters arrive in whatever order is convenient for the players, and feel free to initiate conversation with Myron or any of the other circus folks- both those you know of and those you don't, yet.  I'll be compiling some additional information here over the next couple days, but there is more than enough room in a traveling circus of 20+ carts for family members, friends, and any other NPCs you'd like to have exist in our little slice of Golarion.  Onward!





> When a bright blue snake with scaled wings suddenly flies up to Myron and gets within a hand's width from his nose, hissing loudly, the big man jerks backwards, falling off the stump with a loud grunt. HAHAHAHAHA!!! cries Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback from his hiding place in the trees, immediately giving himself away. "That was a good one, Sssss! Hah!" he says, wiping tears from his eyes as he saunters up to help the ringleader off the ground. Handing the big man his food, still clean since Sssss caught it as the man dropped it, "Giggles" continues to laugh.
> 
> "I'll bet you never saw a flying snake before, huh? Oooh...I'll be right back!" he says, as something in the distance catches his eye and he darts away, the victim of his antics immediately forgotten. As the child-sized blue fey runs off, his snake flies to catch him, wrapping itself securely around his torso and blending into the small man's unusual colors. From somewhere in the circus tents can be heard the lead clown calling, "Gigglespit! Come get your makeup on! Whoever heard of a bright blue clown, anyway?! Where is he? Ugh!"





> A burly, scaly character watches the scene with no apparent mirth. The newcomer is tall, powerfully built, clad in a crocodile skin vest. The strong tail, long enough to rest on the ground should its owner choose to use it that way, adorned with a colorful quilt woven form slender marsh reeds, the dark olive colored scales, sharp claws, snake-like snout and pale brown, reptilian eyes mark the creature as an iruxi - a member of one of the small lizardfolk clans that inhabit islets around the Isle of Kortos. With such people, it is not always easy to guess the gender, but a learned person would say that her crimson-colored neck frill and orange-y, unusually long dorsal spines indicate a female.
> 
> She turns back to the earlier subject of her attention. "Here, Ozkrak, come to Mum, little one..." The animal thus named is a small, sleek dinosaur, equipped with vicious, snapping jaws and feet that end in large talons.





> As the light through the open tent flap fades, only a haphazard assortment of flickering candles illuminate Pip's work. His hands move deftly over the surface of a hat, where a multicolored pattern of abstract shapes is nearly complete. It is undoubtedly gaudy, but intentionally so, perfect for a clown. The fabric of the tent door rustles and two heads peek inside. "Are you almost done? This is taking foreeevvveer!", moans the shorter of the two, Dean. "Always so impatient, as your grandfather would say: Hurry not worry not.", Tweedle says, cuffing Dean lightly. "We want everything to go right for your first show."
> 
> "Itff almofft weady" Pip mumbles through the array of sewing needles clamped between his teeth. Pip spits out the needles and continues: "I don't want the head clown mad at me for you two missing makeup call, so get yourselves over there, I'll be over with Dean's hat in no time, the crowd is going to love it!"





> The Thunder, as he was colloquially known, pulls himself off the ground with more grace than his size would suggest probable. Still, it's hardly the first time he's been the butt of a practical joke, though most of the troupe has learned over time that it's better to pick softer targets. He narrows his eyes in a playful threat towards the blue Gnome, and sends a wink flying towards "Giggles" as the latter flies off to some other antic. A deep, pleasant, amused chuckle follows the scampering clown as the Ringleader no doubt begins plotting his revenge. 
> 
> For just a few moments, Thunder makes eye contact with Keshkharu. Whether it's awareness of the Iruxi way of limited intimacy- of which even glances can often count- or his own discomfort, the human is the first to look back away, awkwardly but politely.
> 
> "Ugggh fiiiiiiiine!" exclaims the younger clown, Dean. Almost dragged by his cohort Tweedle, the pair half-skips, half-runs- leaving the tent flap flowing in a light breeze- to the narrow slit in the back of the grand tent where actors, performers, and other workers gather in preparation for their own tasks. Other than an appallingly normal shock of bundled brunette atop Dean's head, the pair looks every bit the colorful compatriots of a clown troupe. They almost collide with a blur of blue, inexplicably headed in a different direction. "Giggles, you're coming, right?!" the more responsible of the pair asks.





> "What? Coming where? Will it be fun?" responds Giggles as he jumps and turns in midair to face Tweedle. "Oh, is that 'Dump' calling for me? What time is it...? Oh, we'll be late, come on!" he says, grabbing Tweedle, Dean, and looking for Dump as he starts merrily chanting, "How d'ya do and shake 'ands, shake 'ands, shake 'ands - *that's manners*!" and dives into the tent to get ready for the clown rehearsal.
> 
> Once inside he runs at a full sprint to where the clowns are preparing their makeup. He plops onto the floor and is all-but-naked moments later. Then several of the more matronly clowns surround him and liberally paint the traditional white base of clown makeup on his skin while he holds his breath. In less time than one might imagine he is done and throwing on the accouterments of the troupe, his speed and enthusiasm unmatched by those nearby. Moments later he is fully ready and dashing towards the exit again. He doesn't make it, though, as Dumple Jacobs, one of the senior clowns, intercepts him with a sigh that suggests this is a frequently performed dance between the two. "Aw, Dump! I'm ready! I was just going to go watch the Flamboni Sisters! The cute one seems to be taking a liking to me and offered to teach me some juggling tricks - I could use them next time someone falls and they need a distraction...?"





> The portly Dwarf, "Dump" Jacobs looks at Gigglespit with a shocked expression. "That's- that's actually an astonishingly reasonable idea! I'm proud of you, Giggles!" He takes a moment to take stock of the no-longer-fully-blue Gnome and frowns appraisingly. "And you are ready..." His eyes narrow suspiciously as he begrudging steps aside, allowing the Gnome to scamper towards the opening. "Just be sure you're back in place in time!" 
> 
> Jacobs shakes his head at Giggles, wondering for not the first nor last time what he's going to do with the little menace.

----------


## Farmerbink

> "K! Sound good. Hey, I think there's a dwarf - one of the riggers - hanging out with the jugglers. He looks pretty strong...I wonder if he could juggle full-sized logs?" says Giggles as he skips away. Once outside the tent he turns in the direction of the Flamboni Sisters and slows his skipping down enough to pick up three smooth rocks. "These should be about right..." he sing-songs to himself before starting to hum a tuneless song. "I wonder if that dwarf is nice..."





> Pip steps confidently into the doorway of the clown tent, striking a pose that he hopes will turn the busy clowns' attention to him. The effect is diminished by the fact that his 3ft stature fills not even half of the opening but he doesn't appear to notice. He saunters into the tent, making sure that his self proclaimed masterpiece of hattery is prominently visible. "Oh Dean, have I got something for you!" he calls out, almost tripping over a box on the ground. "No clown should have to suffer such boring brown locks!" His speech is interrupted by muttered cursing as he stubs his toe on a coat rack. "Without further ado, I present to you.." He begins, making sure that Dean is looking at him, "your marvelous new hat!" With a flourish, Pip tosses the hat like a frisbee, aiming for the top of Dean's dissheveled head.





> Leaning against one of the wagons, Tessara looks up to watch the clowns scamper off with a gentle smile for their ever-present antics. A throwing knife continues to twirl absentmindedly in midair a few inches above her fingers as she crosses the campground towards Myron.
> 
> She is slender and of average height, and although she has patiently explained her mixed heritage many times there are still those among the troupe who still perceive her as a full-blooded elf. Not that I could blame them, she muses - few except other elves could spot the faint signs of her human heritage. By far her most conspicuous features, however, are the dusky blue-gray skin and stark white hair that denote her drow ancestry. The other circus performers have learned to tolerate her exotic appearance as one of their own, but the prospect of going out in front of unfamiliar - and perhaps unfriendly - crowds weighs on her mind as she addresses the ringleader.
> 
> "Hey, boss - big night tonight, huh? First show as the Wayward Wonders... Any idea what kind of turnout we're expecting? Anything I can do to help get ready? Maybe I should go check on...?" Catching herself rambling she sighs, and the throwing knife slowly spins to a halt back in her hand. "Sorry. It's just nerves, I guess. I know we've rehearsed and nothing should go wrong, but I'm just not used to being out in front of so many, well, people!"





> The Gnome skips away, as always, to mixed reactions. 
> 
> Dean is being put upon severely by a pleasantly plump Dwarven woman, utterly insistent upon perfecting his makeup. With a matronly demeanor, she keeps the youngster in place while she frets over every little mar, smoothing lines and highlighting the precise places to accentuate the comically-colored features. Dean wriggles to no avail as Pip calls for him- "Don' you think 'bout it, boy!"- but the woman looks up over his seated head. As the colorful hat twirls ever closer, time almost seems to slow. She grabs Dean by the fake flower protruding from his lapel and shoves the chair back. Leaning precariously on two legs, the clown's head reaches precisely the right placement for the hat to alight on top of his brown locks. With just a quick tip to straighten it, the matron beams. "Lovely work, Pip! As always, just lovely! I don't know how we ever managed before you came along!" Bubbling joyfully with her work, she returns to the business of makeup while her husband Jacobs paces nearer the curtain leading to the crowd. 
> 
> Already, the murmurs reach backstage. It's almost an hour before showtime yet, and the crowd has begun to gather!
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> The Thunder sighs as Tessara addresses him, unsure if she's teasing or not. "I'm just the loudest one of us- not the boss! Besides, you should know The Professor runs everything but the show, itself! If he hadn't burnt everything out eating all those flaming torches over the years, he'd probably be standing center ring instead of me!" He chortles loudly, and shakes his head gently- it's a jest, but one with much truth. He leans forward conspiratorially, sending a thin stream of beef juice dripping off his chin into the fire-heated coals. "If the rumors are to be believed, even the mayor himself plans to come! We haven't seen anything like this, before!" He leans back, looking skyward with a peaceful expression. Though no doubt the butterflies have begun flapping in his gut as well, he's as comfortable here as a pig in mud.
> ...





> Vorgrok stumps gracelessly up to the ringleader, standing just beyond the elbows of the man and the blue-gray-skinned half-elven woman before clearing his throat.
> 
> His earthy, brown complexion and bright orange beard (which strongly resembles an inverted, shrunken mirror of the bonfire before them) combine with his short, "even for a dwarf" but broad, "even for a dwarf" stature to create an almost comical juxtaposition with the slender woman. "Tent's built, riggin's tight. Ever'thin's solid." The short grunted phrases are businesslike, _just_ barely this side of rude. "I got 'em built, canvas and hide. Tonight?" The dwarf raises one eyebrow questioningly at Myron.





> "Good, good," the showman nods. Chewing slowly as the Dwarf continues his curt description, a bone-deep sigh of contentment issues forth from The Thunder. He tosses the now empty wooden spit into the blaze, and furrows his brows thoughtfully. He doesn't bother to ask if Vorgrok thinks himself ready- he knows well enough to know he'd only ask if he was confident. "I think not yet," the ringleader rumbles. "This being our first real headliner, I plan to stick with the more established acts." The response may not be what he was hoping, but Vorgrok is certainly not surprised- he's heard enough rumors and it's no secret that the circus needs to open with a win, here. 
> 
> The only real question is what order Myron will announce, and he never shares those details. On the (now) rare occasion that anyone bothers to ask, they're invariable met with a blank stare as one of the more veteran performers explains that The Thunder thinks it's bad luck to plan too much in advance. _Better to play the audience_, one recalls from many past, faux pensive evenings by the fireside.





> The dwarf grunts noncommittally, but his raised eyebrow sinks into an expression of annoyance. With a curt nod to the ringleader (and a stoic, sidelong glance at the half-elf) he stumps heavily over to an upturned wooden basket around the fire, setting himself unceremoniously upon it to lean forward and gaze into the bonfire. In its flickering light, the sweat of the day's exertions seems to outline his muscled build, and after loudly cracking the knuckles of both hands, he rests his chin upon one conspicuously large fist.





> When Giggles inevitably wanders away from where he is supposed to be he finds himself drawn back to the fire by the smell of food. As he walks into the circle of light and sees the company kept by Myron he chuckles to himself before announcing his presence with a limerick, sung at the top of his lungs:
> 
> "A wonderful bird is the pelican,
> His bill will hold more than his belican,
> He can take in his beak
> Enough food for a week
> But I'm damned if I see how the helican!"
> 
> Then, smiling as he takes a seat next to the ringleader, he asks, "Got any more of that food? I'm hungry!"





> With her usual patience and dedication, Keshkaru finishes her daily exercise and rehearsal with Ozkrak. The raptor is twitchy and touchy today, perhaps as she feels the nervous anticipation in the air. For her part, the iruxi takes this with calm. She knows the show will never happen the same way twice, and sometimes conditions will be great, other times less so. She walks across the circus grounds, Ozkrak on her heels, and brings her back to her cage, making sure the dinosaur has just the appropriate amount of fresh meat ready for dinner - never too much, as this makes her sluggish, and that won't do on the big day, but not too little, since no one wants a starving carnivorous reptile in the vicinity of an excited crowd.
> 
> Satisfied with her work, the iruxi woman walks back to the bonfire area, getting there just as Giggles declaims his ditty. She sits next to him. "As always, your oratory is perfect to whip an appetite, my friend. It feels like snack time indeed!"





> "Yes, but-" Tessara's reply is cut short by Giggles' rambunctious singing. "How can you be hungry again, Giggles? I saw you stuffing your face at lunch just a few hours ago! And yet you never seem to get any bigger... are you sure you don't have an extra-dimensional portal you've been hiding it in?" she teases the gnome good-naturedly. She casts a curious glance towards Vorgrok before returning her attention to Myron. "Sorry, Bo-, err, Thunder. Even the mayor, huh? That's great news - if we can generate enough buzz tonight we may be able to pack the house for the rest of our stay here! Um, speaking of which - how long are we staying here? And who's up first tonight? I know you like playing these things close to the vest, but surely this is close enough! C'mon, spill!"





> Pips face is covered by a huge grin as he skips out of the tent, a spring in his step. Now, time to do something about his grumbling stomach, he hadnt eaten all day. his nose twitches as the scent of cooked meat wafts towards him on a slight breeze as if calling his name. Without a second thought Pip makes a beeline toward the sounds of conversation and the dancing shadows cast by the fire. 
> There are already quite a few gathered there when Pip arrives. He surreptitiously heads for the food, trying not to interrupt.


The Thunder snorts happily at Giggle's rendition, before fixing the Gnome with an astonishingly piercing gaze.  "Sounds like someone else I know," he mutters with a falsely unsure expression.  At the blue fellow's question, he waves a hand at the small cart of partially-seared meats- covered with a fine netting a few paces off to the side. "You'll have to cook it yourself, but the Professor doesn't want anyone hungry tonight.  He had all this bought from the local butcher.  Not his best cuts, but we don't have to buy dinner tonight, so I'm not complaining!"  Keshkaru follows Giggles after noticing the source of the uncooked shish-kabobs.  

Tessara's question earns a pensive glance from the Thunder.  Myron glances upwards, obviously considering his answer carefully.  "Truth be told, I hadn't much thought of it, lass." he begins.  "Can't be more than a week though.  Even the best shows get dull with repetition, and we haven't got enough acts to keep things totally fresh for more than a couple nights."  With a thoughtful frown, he places a rough, calloused hand on his chin.  "Might stretch it to three without too much trouble, but..."  He lets the words linger.  Obviously the circus won't stay _too_ long, but the details remain inconclusive.  

Finally, as she presses about details for the evening's show, Myron only smiles.  "Ah, ah!  You'll have to do better than that to get me bandying about with ill omens!"  He smiles and banters a few minutes longer as the others cook their meals.  Several other performers come and go over maybe half an hour.  Axel eats readily, but complains that he never gets a chance to perform for a real crowd.  Elizia eats only half of a single spit- "Won't do fer my nerves to play on a full stomach.  Won't do at 'll!" she proclaims as she scampers back to her wagon to get dressed.  Myron leaves a few minutes after, to prepare himself in his own wagon just off to the side of the fire.  You wonder if he can hear the carousing as a shout rings out- "You best be in your places on time!"  A few performers take the commentary as rebuffment, and quickly depart.  The sun begins to dive beneath the grand tent, and Jacobs steps out of the worker's entrance.  "Places, places!  Let's _GO!_"

With one final glance at the fire and unfinished meats, the performers get up and head for the tent.  It's _showtime!_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles takes several of the cuts of meat (much more than it looks like he should be able to eat alone), cooks them, and then begins eating. He shares some with his winged snake, but continues to stuff his face until all his food is gone. Then with a loud belch he laughs and bows to the gathered performers before skipping back towards the gathering clowns. "Break a leg, everyone!"

----------


## DeVermis

Pip gleefully hefts a chunk of meat from the cart in each of his small fists and takes large slurping bites from the uncooked flesh, juices running down his chin. Pip has never been to a circus before and watching the various performers practice has built up no small measure of excitement within him. Not yet knowing any tricks yet  himself, Pip's role in this particular performance is complete, its end marked with a hat. 

Once his feast is complete Pip heads for the big tent where tonight's event will be held. He has cobbled together a simple winch and knotted rope to assist his ascent into the back rafters of the tent where he plans perch, hopefully unseen by the guests below. Pip never actually asked permission to do this, but there was no way that he was going to miss the first show. Besides, it was dim and shadowy up there, no one would even know.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru eats slowly and deliberately, as is the way of her people. When Giggles yells an encouragement around, she attempts a wink in his direction to signal understanding... But, her reptilian eyelid being a semi-transparent membrane, the effect is likely lost on onlookers. 

She goes to her tent, and dons the scene costume - a fierce looking assemblage of leather from a variety of alligator species, covering her arms, shoulders, torso and thighs, but leaving her lower legs, tail and back exposed. It is decorated with sewn motifs made from snake and frog skin in lighter tones, showing symbols of the hunt, fishing, and the war history of her tribe. 

Then she goes to retrieve Ozkrak from her cage, and joins the other performers backstage, waiting to know if she'll be called for tonight's show.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara joins the small crowd assembling backstage, counting and double-counting the throwing knives tucked into her sleeves and belt. She's still unused to the gaudy costume Pip has prepared for her: a purple and black dress with silver ornamentation and ridiculous lacy "wings" protruding from the shoulders. But, as The Thunder has explained to her multiple times, it's what the crowd will expect from an act entitled "The Deadly Drow Dagger Damsel". She winces, recalling. Got to have a word with him about that name...

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok is among the last to leave the fire and its combination of warmth, pleasant smells, and meat.  With several other riggers and laborers, he meanders backstage, through the performer's door, to the smaller benches where circus workers are welcome to sit.  It's not the best views, mostly from behind and to the side of the various acts, but it's free entertainment- and usually good! (It's above these benches that Pip has rigged his perch, though over a bit for better views and because he can)

Giggles joins the clowns, ready to stir up the crowd and also prepared to save a struggling act with outrageous displays of... well, shenanigans.  En masse.  It has always worked before, but as the performers get better, it seems they're needed less and less for that purpose.  As a result, Myron has begun inviting the clowns to perform during the show in earnest.  Only time will tell what he wants to do, tonight.  It's a big night, after all.

Tessara and Keshkaru wait near the rear entrance, trying to hide and manage their nerves.  _He_ may like this last-second announcement method, and there's no denying the energy it creates, but much of that energy comes as a result of anxiety in the performers.  Still, though he may deny it, The Thunder is the de facto boss- and no one else would claim to know better how to run a show.  Not even the Professor.

The Circus of Wayward Wonders performs in an enormous tent, capable of holding hundreds of people- and it's a good thing, as it seems the entire population of Abberton has turned out for the show.  Many of the town's most prominent citizens, including the mayor, are among the throng jostling for seats, peering in curiosity at the three rings that fill the center of the tent, and waiting excitedly for the show to begin.  

Finally, the time for the show to begin arrives, and the lights go down.  The audience settles into their seats... but The Thunder doesn't show.  A few performers poke their heads outside the tent to judge the time and perhaps look towards his wagon, and come back in shrugging and shaking their heads.  A few seconds turns into a minute, then two, and several people begin pacing backstage.  By the sounds of it (and sight, to those willing to peek at the crowd), the gathered populace is ready for a show.  Cheers and jeers mingle as the delay continues.  Concern outweighs caution and reason, and though they can't quite explain why, Pip and Vorgrok find themselves hurrying out the back tent to find their emcee.  As they approach, the rear curtain opens and they find themselves face to face with -the Professor?!  With an expression of fear and anxiety easily outmatching the performers, he hurries in past them.  He glances past the curtain at the crowd gathered, wide eyed.  

With a visible show of effort, he turns back to the performers, stagehands, and the few present riggers.  "Myron is dead," he says with no small amount of emotion.  As many performers gasp or cry out, he raises his hands to wave them down.  "Myron is dead, but have you seen that crowd?  We've never had the tent packed this full, and by the Gods we all need to eat.  There's a show to put on, and we have to find a way to do it.  We'll look after The Thunder later."  Shock struggles to demand the attention of the gathered circus acts, but reason wins the day.  While the crowd threatens mutiny at any moment, The Professor looks increasingly urgent.  "Well, what are you all standing around for?  _Send in the clowns!_"

Quick to follow the Professor's advice, the circus clowns immediately bound through the curtain and into the three rings, to uproarious cheers from the audience.  Just before ducking through the curtain, Giggles feels a hand clamp down on his shoulder.  "Not you, little one," The Professor mutters.  The grip is surprisingly firm for the frail old man, and his expression brooks no dissent.  "You may not know it, but I think you've seen enough to know how to piece this together.  I need your help."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alrighty, time for the metaphorical rubber to meet the road!  The clowns have bought you all some time, but The Professor is too far removed from the workings of the actual show to make any decisions (which is totally not just a convenient excuse).  It falls to you all (through DarkOne) to decide the order of events. You may need to review the various rules for putting on a show (page 4), and the available tricks (circus roster tab).  For now, I need posts involving:
1) your reactions to the news of The Thunder's sudden death
2) a decision on which of the available 8 or 9 tricks (depending on signature trick details) you will collectively decide to send in first.  Only one trick for the first act of the show.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip can feel a surge of adrenaline at the Professor's words and various potential scenarios begin flashing through his head. Maybe Myron choked on a chunk of meat, maybe an assassin sent by that horrible cat-woman murdered him, maybe the professor poisoned him, or maybe his heart just gave out. Was anyone else in danger? What should he do? Pip hadn't known Myron long enough to truly care for him, but Myron had certainly been headed in that direction. After all, food and shelter are well established paths to a goblin's good graces.

"Vorgrok! You're not going on tonight right? We need to hurry and make sure no one disturbs the body before we can try to get an idea of what killed him. Whatever it was might happen again and we need to be ready."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

For a long moment Gigglespit stares into space, shocked by the Professor's words. Then, with a grand flourish he invokes a cantrip, quickly cleaning off his clown makeup. "I need a ringleader-suit, fast!" he says, looking around. "I think I remember one we had made for a comedy skit where I would go out into the ring and mimic Myron behind his back while dressed like him - it should be with the clowns' costumes. And we need a show order...Pip, wait! We may need that act that Vorgrok has practiced! ...Now the clowns can keep this up for only a couple of minutes and we need to hit things hard coming out of the gates..."

Settling down on his heels, the again-blue gnome takes a stick from nearby and starts making notes in the sand. "We have about a dozen different big-tricks, so lets plan on three rounds of performance with a short break between acts. The first round can be three performances - good ones! - followed by a mix of four in the middle. Then we finish with five in the last round with a finale of one performance in each of the rings simultaneously!" As he speaks, it is clear that Giggles is getting excited about this opportunity and mentally/emotionally tabled the tragedy of Myron's death. Looking at the others gathered around he asks, "What do you all think?"

Several moments later he is wearing an excellent, miniturized ringleader outfit and doing vocal warmups as he strums his guitar energetically with his pick - a small tooth supposedly from a blue dragon. "During the second act I could sing a song - can anyone help with some special effects, like an illusion or two to add some extra humor to it?"

*Spoiler: Details and Giggle's Trick*
Show

I think we should start with a flashy PC trick in act 1, plus two of the above-average NPCs tricks. Act 2 should be a little slower, a little more experimental - possibly including Vorgrok's juggling/drumming act and a song by Gigglespit. Act 3 should include our best PC tricks, probably Keshkaru's animal handling and Tessara's knife throwing/illusions, building up to a climax with at least two, preferably three performances going on at once. 

I recommend players take and quote this list as we decide the details:

Act 1
Flashy PC trickNPC trick 1NPC trick 2
Break

Act 2
Vorgrok's juggling/drummingNPC trick 3NPC trick 4Gigglespit's song
Break

Act 3
NPC trick 5NPC trick 6
Keshkaru's animal handlingTessara's knife throwing/illusions(Best) NPC trick 7

Red tricks would take place at the same time.

I think it would make sense for Giggles to perform a comedy song, similar to this only more lighthearted. A Performance skill check with opportunitied for Costar actions. How does that sound?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Whatever she may feel with the news of Myron's untimely death, Keshkaru's outward demeanor fails to register any great emotion. While not exactly apathetic, her reaction remains rather muted. "That is a surprising and unfortunate development. We will want to know what happened to him..." she begins, before Gigglespit takes the conversation over. 

She listens to the gnome, and interjects with a typically practical perspective. "My friend, I appreciate that you're prepared to take responsibility, that is brave, and greatly welcome. But, er... Maybe it is a little risky, in the midst of the present circumstances, to greatly change the number and organization of our acts. Everyone here is accustomed to the traditional four : The opening, the build-up, the big number, and the finale on three rings. May I suggest it could be prudent to stick to this, for now? We can make changes in the future, but before that we may want to have a couple of full dress rehearsals with the sequence you suggest... except not tonight?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggle scratches his head and thinks for a moment. "That makes sense too," he concedes. "Well, let's have the Kanbali's open up the show...we need something flashy but not too flashy. Then we give Axel a chance to perform with a really good act to follow, just in case. For the big number we could let Mordaine have the spotlight - I would have suggested Elizia, but she is likely to be too upset, as close as she was to Myron..."

For a moment the little blue gnome trails off, his thoughts on their deceased friend. Then with a shake of his head he continues, "Then we finish with Keshkaru, Tessara, and me...how about that?"

*Spoiler: Updated plan*
Show

I don't know what else to pair with Axel, but it should be a solid trick. Maybe the Flamboni Sisters? I know they don't have a trick in the AP material, but they could reasonably work to pick up the pace if the bird-thing doesn't go too smoothly.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara's hand flies to her mouth at the tragic news and she's fighting back tears through most of the Professor's exposition. The end of Gigglespit's plan finally pierces through her shock when she hears her own name being called. "What? I, uh - oh, yes! Yes, I can go on at the end... and I can assist with some magical effects in the meantime. That seems like a good plan..." She looks around a moment, and then casts _dancing lights_ to animate a trio of whirling red, blue, and greed orbs above Gigglespit's head. "Ready when you are!"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok freezes, still as a stone, for several heartbeats at the shocking news of Myron's demise. Eyes narrowing in confusion and suspicion, the burly dwarf scowls at nothing in particular, shaking his head to marshal his thoughts.




> "Vorgrok! You're not going on tonight right? We need to hurry and make sure no one disturbs the body before we can try to get an idea of what killed him. Whatever it was might happen again and we need to be ready."


His eyes locking onto the speaker as a sudden point of solidity in the chaos, Vorgrok nods his assent before casting his eyes about, landing on a heavy mallet, apparently misplaced after the assembling of the tent. Hefting it in a satisfied manner in his two thick fists, he stalks out toward Myron's tent, eyes casting dark glances in all directions...

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok and Pip brush past the rest of the group, stepping back into the fading sunset while Giggles, Tessara, and Keshkaru set themselves to the task of running the circus.  

The unlikely duo of Dwarf and Goblin hurry to Myron's wagon, only to find the door locked.  At first, they're doubtful of The Professor's claims, as The Thunder is well known for keeping his privacy, and using the lock liberally when he's "home."  However, after a brief and cursory inspection, they find his body alongside his wagon on the far side from the tent.  His face now locked forever in a grimace of horrible pain, his once bulky form contorts painfully in the wet grass.  

Back in the tent, the trio of Gnome, Half-Drow, and Iruxi discuss in hushed tones who should be sent in first.  The crowd laughs uproariously at the antics of the clowns- apparently not too shabby despite the absence of their most...  flighty performer.  Still, they're just a distraction.  The show awaits!

*Spoiler: ACT 1*
Show

So what I need from you three is a decision from the 9 available tricks which one will go on first and the associated skill checks (as given on the cards, or in accordance with your signature trick).  In addition, a few of the acts have issues you may have to resolve.  We'll burn those bridges when we get there!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks at those gathered around and gestures dramatically at one of the onlookers. "Go tell the Feather-Fall Five that they are on next and to break a leg!" he orders, the decisiveness in his tone leaving little room to argue. "Everyone else, get ready to give all the support you can! If you aren't next to perform, cheer your colleagues on from your seats - encourage the crowd to have a good time and make some noise! In the meanwhile, I need to see Axel right now! Get that boy here and someone give him a pull of courage! Tonight is going to be his first night out in front of the public! 

Now go!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I think this is Diplomacy, but I would be trying to argue for Performance (Inspirational Speaker) if I could. *FarmerBink*, add 3 to my roll if I can use Performance for this check...

(1d20+4)[*20*] to motivate and inspire everyone to make this happen!

----------


## Farmerbink

At Giggle's command, more than a handful of workers begin bustling to their tasks.  The Gnome may not know all the ins and outs, but the riggers who set up the tightropes and nets for the Kanbalis know _their_ roles- and hop to it with aplomb.  The quintet already dressed in their leotards and well made-up begin stretching, providing both a sneak-peak and a sometimes compelling distraction to the other performers gathered behind the curtain.  They're heading out to take their places when one of the riggers bolts into the backstage area.  Wringing his hands nervously, he approaches the Kanbali patriarch, with a significant problem, that he brings to Giggles.

"Jem says our nets have been sabotaged!  We left Dusklight for a reason, you know.  Tightropes can be dangerous!  I don't want my girls out there risking life and limb, again, after all this!"

*Spoiler: Nature DC 13 or Perception DC 16*
Show

The nets have been chewed through by rats- in reliably vital places.  It's quite unusual for rats to behave like this, but all the signs are there- errant teeth marks on leather reinforcement and all the cuts are rough.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There are a few ways to solve this, but at the end of the day, DarkOne *may* have already done it.
The rub: the nets have big holes, making them ineffective, at best, safety measures.  There is no time to mend them before the act begins (in a couple minutes)
The Kanbali's will either have to be convinced to perform without the nets (a diplomacy check), or they won't perform.  Even so, performing without the nets makes the act both more dangerous and more exciting.  If he likes, I will assign DarkOne's existing diplomacy check to that effort, but there may be relevant RP to be had.

Finally, assuming they perform more or less as planned, I'll need someone to decide how many times they will perform the trick (up to 3 times, with cumulative -5 penalties to the same check), and roll the checks (and potential injury check in the case of a critical failure).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Gigglespit listens intently to the elder Kanbalis before nodding seriously. "Of course, you are right...but what if this isn't a coincidence? We _did_ leave Dusklight for a reason, and the safety of your family is important, but so is the success of this circus. Tonight will be a great triumph, but we need your family to start it! I will be standing by to administer first aid personally - including some curative magic I reserve only for emergencies. Next show we will not only have the nets mended, but we will keep them guarded and safe to ensure this won't happen again. 

Please, apologize for me to the others, but reassure them that we need them to perform - now - and will ensure their safety from this point on. Please!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Giggles is right. We need everyone to perform. Please do not let us down, with Myron gone... We must stick together.  

And I do understand the risks. Before they enter, I will give Gozreh's blessing to each to the girls, so his protection may extend upon them. And if anyone falls, I too have healing magic at hand. We shall not let any saboteur destroy the Wayward Wonders."

Keshkaru's tone isn't exactly warm, but her determination is readily apparent.

*Spoiler*
Show

Aid Giggles: Diplomacy [roll]1d20+5/[roll]

Rolled in OOC : *7* - ouch

Edited post below after rolling 26 on Nature check in OOC



Having said her piece, the iruxi goes to check on the nets. "Rats did this. Very strange. The teeth marks are obvious, I think, but the pattern seems... designed to render the nets useless. Someone wants us to fail tonight."

----------


## DeVermis

Pip glances around, wary of any lingering danger. He was no doctor but Myron's corpse certainly didn't scream "natural causes". Seeing nothing concerning enough to outweigh his curiosity, he crouches down at Myron's side and begins to run his hands over the body checking the flesh for wounds. The first step to understanding what happened was to figure out what exactly did Myron in. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Medicine (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Keshkaru's assessment of the nets falls on willing ears.  Despite the oddities, something about the probable existence of a rival to beat puts some extra steel into the Kanbali clan's patriarch.  His jaw sets with determination which a short command- in Mwangi- quickly sends cascading through the rest of his family.  It takes little encouragement from Giggles to set the Feather-Fall Five on a course for the center ring, where the riggers are just bolting the upright ladders into place.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thanks to the news about an opponent (which they assume to be tied to Mistress Dusklight, but time will perhaps tell), the Kanbali clan gets a circumstantial +2 to their skill checks.  Remember, repeated use of _the same skill_ for a single trick results in cumulative -5 penalties (much like additional attack rolls).  I'm perfectly happy to manage contingencies, but someone needs to roll the checks XD.  If you want me to do it I can, but I won't without being given the go-ahead.


Pip doesn't want to spend _too_ much time on matters outside his expertise, but nonetheless wants to get some actionable info on Myron's death.  He notices quickly that the man's legs are swollen- so much so that he can't actually roll his pant legs up or pull them off to see the skin beneath.  Otherwise, perhaps surprisingly, he doesn't appear to have fought back very much.  Either the pain was too great to focus his efforts or he died quickly.  Perhaps a combination of both.  At this point, Pip doesn't know what might have killed him, however- only that it's probable any notable injuries will be found on his legs.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Seeing that his and Keshkaru's words have had the needed effect, Giggles nods happily and smiles. As he is about to walk out to watch the show he stops, a thought having invaded his distracted mind. "Someone will need to announce the acts...and I'm dressed up like the ring-leader..." he mutters, as if only now realizing what he has set himself up to do. Turning back to those assembled, he says, "I'm about to go out there and get this whole thing rolling - Keshkaru and Tessara, can you keep everyone moving and have the next several acts ready to go? Someone needs to get Axel and his birds ready and dressed - I'll bet he wasn't expecting to perform tonight! I'll be back after announcing the Feather-Fall Five!"

Giggles takes a moment to watch the clowns, a wistful smile on his face as he recognizes the antics. Then, at just the right moment (when the crowd is laughing and the clowns are regrouping) he strides confidently out into the center ring and with a voice ringing like a trumpet announces, "*Ladies and gentlemen! Give it up for the clowns - they have given up for you, it's only fair!*" and motions for the clowns to make an exit. Then, gesturing grandly he introduces himself, saying, "*My name is Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback, and tonight I have the honor of introducing our fine show to you, the lovely people of Abberton. We wish to thank you heartily for your attendance tonight and encourage you to sit back and enjoy the show! 

And now, give your attention to the most talented and fantastic family you may ever meet. Hailing from far-off Mwangi, behold the fearless, free-falling, fabulous Feather-Fall Five!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

If I am jumping the gun, please let me know and I will edit/redact my post. If this is right, then carry on...

I would argue that *FarmerBink* should roll NPC skill trick dice rolls. That will help to keep things moving, and I am fine with it.

For Giggles' introduction, here is a Performance roll: (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## MuffinMan

> Turning back to those assembled, he says, "I'm about to go out there and get this whole thing rolling - Keshkaru and Tessara, can you keep everyone moving and have the next several acts ready to go? Someone needs to get Axel and his birds ready and dressed - I'll bet he wasn't expecting to perform tonight! I'll be back after announcing the Feather-Fall Five!"


"Y-yes, of course!" The news about the defective nets, and Keskaru's suspicion of a _saboteur_ on top of everything else, have rattled Tessara greatly and it's taking everything she's got to hold herself together. "I'll go find Axel. Axel! Get me Axel! Come on, you're up next! Get ready!" She darts through the assembled performers backstage, expecting to find the young man near the cages housing his birds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Uncomfortable with the unusual responsibility, Keshkaru nevertheless tries her best to step up to the plate. "For the build-up, we need a second number at the same time. The Flamboni? They juggle with fire, and Axel is a bit new... We don't want his birds to take fright. So... next to him I think the best option is Mordaine the Magician, an act that doesn't make too much noise.

After that we have the big one. Giggles wanted to spare Elizia, I'll take his wisdom on that... I know! The dwarf throwers! That always impresses the kids and makes their parents laugh... What do you think?", she asks Tessara, before she goes to check out on Mordaine.

----------


## Farmerbink

Tessara has no difficulty finding Axel.  The teenager is gathered backstage with most of the other performers, huddled beneath his over-sized cape (under which there is plenty of room for both his birds and a small perch under each arm).  He fidgets with a treat while staring into the middle distance, still shaken up over the news of Myron's sudden death.  He looks up at the Half-Drow with an incredulous expression.  "Wait, you actually _want_ me to perform?!"  He's pleased, but totally incapable of hiding his surprise.  He jumps up eagerly to follow her back to the immediate staging area.

*Spoiler: Performance, DC 15 (Tessara only)*
Show

Axel is actually hiding one thing very well: he's terrified of performing in front of people.


Keshkaru, however, can't find Mordaine.  Recalling her well-known ego, she instead begins searching for Mordaine's assistant, who waits seated by the passage back to the camp.  The thin fellow frowns at Keshkaru's request.  "You know how she is," he mutters.  "I'll tell her, but she won't be happy to be in the build-up instead of the feature act."  He rises and hurries out, presumably to the magician's wagon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keshkaru recalls more than a few conflicts between Myron and Mordaine regarding her position in the show.  She often submitted to his plan, but always took convincing, unless she was the single performer in the 3rd act.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru follows the man, expecting a difficult discussion with Mordaine...

*Spoiler*
Show

I assume Keshkaru gets admitted in her presence  :Small Tongue: 


"We need your talent at this particular moment, and for a specific reason, Mordaine. Axel is new, and so are his birds. He's going to be nervous. I'm sure having a seasoned performer like you in the next ring will steady his nerves. Your role is doubly important here, to make not just one, but  the two of you a resounding success!" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming this is a Diplomacy roll (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok scans the surroundings as Pip looks into Myron's condition... but only a few seconds pass before he gives a disapproving grunt at the goblin's seeming scattered attention. "Eh, lemme look." he blurts out, dropping the heavy mallet to the ground and kneeling to scrutinize the deceased.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine check rolled in OOC: 12
Survival check to notice tracks or something?? (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## MuffinMan

> He looks up at the Half-Drow with an incredulous expression.  "Wait, you actually _want_ me to perform?!"  He's pleased, but totally incapable of hiding his surprise.  He jumps up eagerly to follow her back to the immediate staging area.


"Yes, of course! We all know how hard you've been practicing, and the crowd is going to love it!" Something about Axel's demeanor catches her attention and she recalls that this will be the young man's first time performing in front of such a large crowd. "_Look, there's nothing to be worried about,_" she continue in a lower and, she hopes, reassuring tone. "_Everyone gets the jitters right before they go on. But remember you've done this dozens of times in rehearsal - it'll be just like that! If it helps you can think of me and all the rest of us who'll be backstage, cheering you on!_ You can do it - you're gonna be great!"

*Spoiler: Pep talk*
Show

 Performance check in OOC was 17 (success)

If an additional roll is needed, (1d20)[*2*]
+7 for Performance, +4 for Diplomacy

----------


## Farmerbink

Behind Myron's wagon, Pip and Vorgrok are still searching for answers.  With no other course immediately available, the pair cuts his trousers loose to reveal thighs and calves covered in thick purple welts.  Closer inspection reveals a pair of injuries in the darkest center of each welt- fang marks.  There's no doubt the venom coursing through his veins is what killed him- painfully, as attested by his permanent grimace.  However, there are a _lot_ of bites.  How would Myron have found himself waist-deep in angry, venomous serpents in or near his own wagon? And why would they have kept biting so much?

Unfortunately, Vorgrok's expertise in tracking doesn't reveal much.  He can tell that there was a lot of action in the immediate area, as there are footprints and animal tracks overlapping and half-marring each other at every pace.  He can't _quite_ tell what it should mean, though.


Under the big top, riggers are setting up Mordaine's tank on one side while another crew rapidly hauls together a handful of interlocking stages to give Axel extra height.  It's fascinating work to anyone who isn't a rigger or otherwise preoccupied with the acrobatics taking place on the tightropes in the center ring- which is most everyone at the moment.  The more seasoned circus-goers are quite aware at the lack of support such professionals receive.  Show business...

A few dozen paces away, Axel eagerly follows Tessara, eating up her words with an expression that flutters between eager anticipation and marked stomach unease with almost impressive rapidity.  While he waits in the staging area, Mordaine walks in, all pomp and attitude.  Her sparkling white dress (triple-layered, as it will shortly be submerged in water and this is a family show) reveals an athletic, attractive form.  Her fair, delicate features are framed in long, flowing blonde- almost white hair.  When Axel notices who he is to perform beside, his eyes widen like dinner plates, and a thin vein threatens to burst from his forehead.  Thanks to Keshkaru's masterful ego-stroking, the seasoned performer favors Axel with a smile and a delicate nod.  "Sweet child, you knew Myron was just testing you, right?  He always knew you had it in you; he just wanted to make sure you were ready to throw in with _us_." she purrs, smiling winsomely.  The pair splits, both headed to their respective points of entry.  

At the curtain, Axel freezes.  For a long moment, it looks like he's going to back down, but he sees Mordaine stepping through her own entrance across the way with poise and confidence and something stirs within him.  Shouldering his cloak like the antagonist in a silent movie, He thrusts into the well-lit circle, and casts his hands wide in a show of mock villainy.  

The pair actually make a surprisingly good duo.  Despite her egotistical outlook, there are many moments where the minutes tick by and there's not _actually_ that much to watch as Mordaine escapes from ever-increasingly complex traps.  During such moments, Axel's pigeons flit about- sometimes close enough for an audience member to reach out and catch, were they quick enough, causing squeals of delight from the youngsters in particular.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

@DarkOne feel free to RP an introduction if you'd like.  @all, Axel's trick is essentially the same as the Flamboni's- only with less excitement produced from a success.  +8 vs DC15.  Mordaine's is a bit more complicated:  Her trick has the injury trait, and as such critical failures are... bad.  There is a backup flat DC 15 check (which serves as a saving throw vs the injury), but if injured, she is done for the show- and possibly the next one as well. 

How many checks do you want to roll?

----------


## DeVermis

"Where could this many snakes possibly have come from? It's like he got dipped in them!" Pip exclaims to Vorgrok. Then after pausing to think for a moment, "Maybe he squashed one or two on his way down for us to get a look at, help me roll him over." Before Vorgrok even has a chance to reply Pip's focus has already switched to a different idea, "Oh! And lets check his pockets for clues!" he says, hands already reaching into Myron's clothes.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

When Pip pauses to think, he is trying to recall if there are species of poisonous snake native to this area, and if so, what he knows about them. 
Recall Knowledge (Nature) *[3]* (rolled in OOC thread)

----------


## JWallyR

Turning from his fruitless scrutinizing of the environs back to Myron's body, Vorgrok grunts noncommittally before stooping to shift the fallen man's body with casual ease. Once satisfied with the results of their search, he cups his chin between a thick thumb and forefinger to contemplate.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Recall info about Nature: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Circus Lore (if relevant to the snakes??): (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Giggles' introduction ends the Kanbali family makes their way up to the tightropes suspended twenty feet above the ring. The Feather-Fall Five begin with a series of simple tricks performed by individuals before beginning to coordinate with each other. As the crowd gasps and claps for them, they get ready for the first of two challenging tricks involving the entire family. Papa Kanbali takes a position near the middle of one tightrope and carefully lifts his wife, a lithe and dexterous woman only slightly larger than her daughters, onto his shoulders. As the muscular man strains and balances, one by one their daughters flip and bounce towards their parents before nimbly climbing up their father's bent legs and arms. With the eldest daughters settling on his broad shoulders the three women get ready to catch their youngest sister, who gracefully dances across the tightrope towards her family and then leaps up into her mothers arms, spotted by her sisters.

The applause from the audience is enthusiastic, with gasps and cheers from many of the onlookers. As the Kanbali family dismounts they begin to prepare for another daring, collaborative formation. However, shortly before they begin the more dangerous tricks the middle sister takes a tumble, off the tight rope line. When she sticks the landing on the floor below she strikes a pose and with a flourish grins at the crowd, but her parents can tell that the fall frightened her. At a sharp whistle from their father the other daughters deliberately flip off their respective platforms, tumbling and prancing to their sister's side. Then the two parents follow suit, both with impressive leaps into the air first. The family ends the show without succeeding at their last trick, but from the audience's reaction it isn't noticed much.

"*Please, give it up for this fabulous family, the Feather-Fall Five!*" calls Giggles as he strides confidently back into the center ring, clapping for his friends as they make their bows and dash out of the ring. While the riggers begin to take down the platforms and tightropes around him, the blue gnome buys them time to setup with a joke.

"*So, in the little village where I was born, our chieftain's wife gave birth to a white skinned child - which was quite odd given his dark, nearly black, coloration and her lovely shade of violet. Well, Chief Tumblertree quickly figured that the doctor from Cheliax might be to blame. So the chieftain asked the doctor to talk with him in his burrow.

Chief Tumblertree said, 'Today my wife gave birth to a white child. She and I are darkly colored. You are pale, nearly white! It doesn't take a doctor to figure out what happened. What do you have to say for yourself?'

The doctor remained calm and replied, 'The answer lies in the genetics. Some genetics have recessive traits, which are not apparent to the parents but may be passed on to the child. For example, last week one of your sheep gave birth to a black sheep.'

Well, the chief thought for a moment before replying. 'I tell you what. You say no word about th black sheep and I say no word about white child!"*'

*Spoiler: Performence Check*
Show

Comedy? (1d20+7)[*10*]

As the adults in the crowd laugh or gasp in shock at the bawdy joke, Gigglespit continues, "*Well, the good news is that you don't have any reason to doubt the pedigree of our next two performers. In his first performance with the Circus of Wayward Wonders, we are proud to present Axel and his Amazing Aviary!*" The gnome gestures grandly to Axel as he enters the ring, queuing the audience to clap politely.

"*And in the other ring you will see the lovely Mordaine, the Magician. A centerpiece of our show, the beautiful lady will amaze you with daring escapes and brilliant tricks performed entirely with skill - no magic at all! Please give her your attention and welcome her to the ring!*"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The next act does not go well for Circus of Wayward Wonders. Simultaneously both Axel, who is understandably nervous, and Mordaine, who is probably over-confident, loose control of things in their own ways.

Axel starts by releasing his trained birds, who seem shocked by the large crowd. For several seconds it looks like he is about to get them all under control, but in the end most of the doves seem too frightened to perform and instead find a safe place to perch, hiding in the uppermost portions of the bigtop. He is able to get a couple of the pigeons to perform, but by this time he is so shaken that he actually ends the act prematurely. He takes the sweets hidden in his cloak and tosses them out into the crowd before turning and walking back out of the ring, barely remembering to bow on his way out. 

Mardaine, on the other hand, begins her act by demonstrating the apparent integrity of the shackles and other bindings that will hold her when she goes underwater. Once submerged things look like they are going as expected until the last lock, with which she apparently starts to have some trouble. As the moment pass and things look like they are about to get dicey for the woman, Giggles, who is watching closely for her sign for "help," sees her give it and calls out in a loud voice, "*What a show, what a show! And now, let's send back in the clowns!*" ushering in the troupe to distract the audience. A moment later Mordaine breaks the surface of the water, takes a deep breath, and finally gets the cuffs off, but not with the panache and flair expected. She maintains her composure as she bows and exits the stage, though anyone nearby can her her cursing under her breath in anger.

As the clowns continue to entertain the crowd, Giggles rushes out of the spotlight and asks, "Aright, we need the next act to really be a whopper - who is it going to be? They need to really knock the audience's socks off!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru looks at Axel's and Mordaine's combined performance with dismay. As Axel dejectely leaves, she catches him just outside of the ring for a quick, whiso encouragement. "Do not worry, young man. The first time is always hard, and we put you on the spot on the worst possible night, right as Myron's gone. Still the show must go on, and it will. With you in it, I promise." The laughter generated by the clowns' antics covers any further words.

She then runs towards Giggles. "Yes, the next act! The Dwarven Throwers, are they ready?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Pip and Vorgrok continue their own investigation, while the show goes on nearby.  Pip has trouble recalling anything useful about the various snakes he's heard are native to this area and can't shake the nagging thought that he's mistaken, anyway.  Vorgrok, for the moment, proves wiser- First in that there's no _normal_ way to get this many snakebites.  Vipers tend to strike either out of defense or hunting.  When hunting, they would hit once and leave the animal to perish before eating it leisurely.  When defending themselves, there would be no way for someone to accidentally get surrounded, but he bites cover the front and back of Myron's legs.  Somehow, _someone_ did this to him.  

Also, while it's perfectly typical to have snake charmers working in a circus, it's _very_ rare to have actual vipers.  The flashy, wide-cowled cobras popular for their visual appeal have fangs that lack a hinge- and are therefore shorter.  These puncture marks are swollen into large mounds, indicating a deeper puncture- the kind that a normal (relevant in this context for being drab in color and difficult to tame) viper would cause.  So it's highly improbable that the bites came from animals one would find in a circus.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok glowers down at the sod and the fallen ringmaster's legs, covered in grotesque wounds. "Weren't no wild thing. No show snake, neither. Too many bites, too deep." The dwarf's gruff voice barks over the roar of the crowd, dulled somewhat by distance and the ambient noise. "Musta been delib'rate." 

Standing, he eyes the surroundings suspiciously before looking up to the wagon's locked door. With a sidelong glance (and the hints of an apologetic shrug) toward its deceased owner, Vorgrok marches up to the door, pulling to test the lock's strength and looking for any dishevelment of its window-coverings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just looking to see if there's obvious danger inside the wagon? Probably aiming toward busting the door if there's no obvious signs of danger.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip's face lights up as Vorgrok explains his reasoning, why hadn't he thought of that? "I had reached the same conclusion! Great minds think alike eh? Who would have so many snakes though? Seems like it would be mighty hard to transport them here unnoticed."

"OH! WAIT! Maybe they were summoned by magical means! When I lived in Escadar there was a story about a man in a black cloak who would murder fishermen and then summon magical rats to eat the bodies and hide his crimes. I always thought there was nothin' to it, but one night when I was out hunting pigeons I could have sworn I saw him with my own two eyes walking the street below...
 ...Anyway, like I was saying maybe we should be on the the lookout for a wizard."

Seeing Vorgrok tugging at the lock Pip begins rummaging around in the satchel of tools at his waist. Finally pulling out a large sewing needle, he ascends the stairs of the wagon and, without hesitation, begins fiddling with the lock.

*Spoiler: OOC: Lockpicking attempt*
Show

According to the rulebook it's up to the  GM if improvised lockpicks are effective on a given lock, so the check below if for if you allow it. The roll below includes the -2 penalty for using shoddy (improvised) tools.
(1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

At first glance, Vorgrok doesn't notice anything immediately untoward about the late ringleader's wagon.  He's known for valuing his privacy, so the drawn shades and locked door don't strike either of the circus workers as out of the ordinary.  

However, on second glance (and thought), the Dwarf spies a faintly tinted coloration to the curtains.  Stepping away from the locked door, he peers closer and can just make out a fine mist of tiny motes drifting in the minimal space between the curtains and the windows.  Something is very off, here.

As Pip mentions rats, it spurs the pair's memory as well: many of the previously unrecognized tracks seem rodent-like- though once again, the density of their tiny footprints seems... dramatically unnatural.  And the patterns suggest that several individual creature scampered over the same area multiple times, as if they were deliberately tracking through the same vague path repeatedly, before scattering away from the fallen man.

Pip gets to work on the lock, and both Goblin and Dwarf reach a similar conclusion: this is probably something they'll want help to investigate further.  Despite the casual appearance, whatever's going on in Myron's wagon is _not_ normal.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pip's first attempt is a partial success- He has placed the first pair of tumblers appropriately in the lock, but will need more time (and another successful check) to finish the job.

Unrelated, the hint is deliberately heavy-handed.  You two don't want to go in there without more backup.  There _miiiiiiight_ be relevant things going on in the show, though. ;-)

----------


## JWallyR

Suddenly, Vorgrok shoves one thick-fingered hand between Pip and the door as the latter twists and prods with his sewing needles inside the stubborn lock, firmly discourging further effort in that vein. "Wait- summat's off. See?" Jabbing a finger pointedly at the discoloration and the drifting motes, the dwarf glares with narrowed eyes at the strange phenomenon. "Could be... dangerous. Oughtta get more hands."

After a moment spent cracking the knuckles on both meaty fists, the stocky dwarf vents his frustration in a dismissive grunt before turning his attention to poor Myron. With a sad expression, he reaches down in an attempt to arrange the fallen ringmaster in a more dignified, sitting position, leaned up against a wagon wheel. "Don' worry. We'll get 'em." he says, in a soft tone despite the gravelly quality in the gruff dwarf's voice.

With a quick jerk of his toward the main tent by way of explanation to Pip, Vorgrok lumbers back toward the show.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip's initial displeasure with the interference is soon outweighed by the sense in Vorgrok's words. Something was definitely not right about this whole thing. Satisfied that they would soon return, he tags along behind.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Gigglespit looks at Keshkaru and says, "No - not the throwers. You! You're ready, right? You and the raptor?" At the reptile's nod he smiles broadly and continues, "Then we need you both to make this happen. Build it up big, and we can send in several team tricks at the end and still win over this crowd. Let me go introduce you, and then knock 'em out!"

A moment later the gnome is back in the center ring, the riggers setting up Keshkaru's act. When the spotlight hits him he grins at the crowd and motions for quiet. After several seconds of waiting he begins the introduction, with a stage whisper at first, and steadily growing to a triumphant shout: "*Parents - hold your children close. Husbands, hug your wives tight! This next act features a truly awesome - but frighteningly dangerous - pair of our finest performers. Tonight we present to you the reptilian duo, Keshkaru the iruxi and Ozkrak, the vicious velociraptor! Keep your hands to yourself or you might loose one! Behold as Keshkaru confronts the fierce and conniving hunter!*"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Deliberately, the tall, powerfully built iruxi walks into the ring, clad in her impressive scene garb, all reptile leather and strongly contrasting light-and-dark tribal motifs. Her salutes to the audience are silent and solemn, establishing an atmosphere of suspense tinged with just the right amount of dread as the audience's chatter abates to a barely audible whisper. Slowly, Keshkaru wanders around the ring, taking possession of her environment, checking the perches, stands, and hoops that the helpers have carefully placed in their set positions.

Seemingly out of nowhere, she produces a long whip - CRACK! A sharp motion of her muscular arm, a loud, dry noise. A few gasps can be heard in the crowd. At this signal, an animal darts into the ring, running at a pace no human can hope to match. It's a dinosaur, three feet tall maybe, with leathery skin, a long, horizontally held tail, and powerful legs that propel it at a dizzying speed and agility. The children and a good number of their parents cry out in shrill cries of terror and delight, marveling at the long talons and ferocious fangs, gone bare with a snarl and a high-pitched roar. It rushes at Kesharu in an apparent attempt to run her down, but an imperious crack of the whip and pointed arm stop it in its tracks. The raptor backs down, and after a few rebellious lashes of her beak, she settles on the designated perch.

Keshkaru begins the routine with a few classic moves, getting Ozkrak to jump from perch to perch, crouch, run around the ring at lightning speed... She then stops, another whip move indicating to the raptor that she is to remain in place. The iruxi backs down a few paces, her eyes never leaving the beast. She points a clawed finger in the direction of one of the raised hoops. A ray of fire  materializes, lighting a large metal hoop aflame. The whip is heard again, several times, as Ozkrak seems reluctant to proceed. At last, in a mighty leap, the raptor flies through, to land right at her mistress' feet before turning away from her and running to stay on a different perch.

Keshkaru waits for the applause to die down. Then - one, two, three waves of her hand, three hoops erupt with fire. The whip again. But this time, Ozkrak balks, seemingly frightened. Keshkaru insists, forcefully, the whip misses the animal's back by inches. Ozkrak hisses and snarls, her beak wide open, and advances on her mistress with a snap of the jaw! Keshkaru, undaunted, stands her ground. More hisses, another snap. Keshkaru doesn't flinch. Suddenly, with a low flourish, she casts the whip aside, to the audience's horror! The iruxi goes down on all fours, and opens her mouth in a snarl in turn! The two face each other, both growling, the raptor's beady eyes locked on her opponent's gaze in a terrifying combat of wills!

... And all of a sudden, the iruxi seemingly doubles in volume, flaring her neck frill to full, all bright red and enormous, while her amber-colored dorsal spines rise and wave in a threatening dance. The raptor jumps back, suddenly terrified, and runs out - Hop! though one flaming hoop! Hop! The next! And the last, the smaller one... No. At the last moment, Ozkrak darts aside, and goes just under instead of through. The dinosaur is a blur as it rushes for the exit at top speed, while Keshkaru begins her bows and salutes all around before finally taking her leave.

*Spoiler*
Show

Let's try for something not easy. I understand the DC is reduced by 1 due to the Feather Fall Five's initial success.
Nature check #1 (1d20+8)[*16*]
Nature check #2 (1d20+3)[*6*]

Technical note: Keshkaru uses Produce Flame to light up the hoops, and the Threatening Approach action, from her Frilled Lizard heritage, for effect in the pretend confrontation with Ozkrak.

----------


## Farmerbink

Just as Keshkaru and Ozkrak leave the center ring and Pip and Vorgrok are returning to the backstage area, a shrill scream erupts from the center of the bleacher seats, near the front row.  A young woman trips over a seat or perhaps another circus-goer in her haste to escape from _something._  In the dim lights, from backstage, it's hard to make out exactly what's happening, but the woman's fear proves contagious.  Within a few moments, the crowd has begun scrambling from their seats, frantic and afraid.

As you move to approach, you find four vipers stirred up and rattling their tails aggressively.  They've formed a small pile of reptilian flesh, now just in front of the first row of bleachers.  For the moment, it seems they haven't bit anyone, but unless they're dealt with quickly or the crowd disperses, it's only a matter of time.  

*Spoiler: Initiative rolls:*
Show

In PF2, initiative is managed by either perception or an appropriate skill, as determined by: me!  So we're gonna go with perception, this time, 'kuz reasons.
(1d20+5)[*12*] nope ropes

Kesh: (1d20+7)[*26*]
Pip: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Giggles: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Vorgrok: (1d20+7)[*10*]
Tess: (1d20+3)[*12*]

All but Tess and Vorgrok get to act before the snakey bois.

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

Thinking quickly, Keshkaru lifts one of the still burning hoops on its stand, and lays it down on the ground, trying to encircle the vipers with fire. "Quick! Move away! This won't hold them for long!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Action #1 grab a flaming hoop
Action #2 walk towards the vipers
Action #3 lay the hoop on the ground in such a way to have as many vipers inside it as possible.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles, seeing that Keshkaru seems to be trying to contain the snakes without killing them, pulls a whip from his belt and watches for one to get free of the circle of fire... "*Ladies and gentlemen! Please take your seats - several of our reptilian beastmaster's companions seem to have gotten loose! This will only take a moment!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I think I need a move action, a readied action to attack, and a Deception check. If this is wrong, please forgive me...

Readied attack - Whip (1d20+6)[*16*], (1d4)[*4*] non-lethal damage

Deception (1d20+4)[*11*] (or Performance at an additional +3, if allowed)

----------


## Farmerbink

Keshkaru and Giggles, both already in the main performing area of the tent, are quick to react to the obvious danger.  Its location made clear by the suddenly-scrambling audience members, the druid has no difficulty locating and assessing the risk.  Perhaps fortunately, the acting ringleader made no guarantees as to the lack of magic involved in Keshkaru's act, as no mundane forces could adequately explain what happened next.

The snakes writhe and rise up, obviously prepared to strike anyone or anything that gets too close.  As they've unintentionally wriggled towards the ring (better to get away from the masses of the population piled upon the bleachers), almost the entire audience is well positioned to see what transpires.  Whip in one hand, flaming ring in the other, Keshkaru advances upon the snakes.  Giggles unintentionally draws all the eyes forward with his cries for calm.  Little by little, the druid presses closer, calling upon the snakes to focus upon her to the exclusion of the rest of the audience.  Almost immediately, Keshkaru recognizes their plight: drawn from their homes by some other force, the snakes have "come to" in a location very much unfamiliar and uncomfortable.  The noise and lights further agitated them, leading them to rise uneasily beneath the bleachers.  With a soothing voice, oddly made more-so (to the snakes) by its lisping accent, she utters nonsense words of calm and comfort.  Almost immediately, the snakes lower their bodies, letting the coiled up tension release.  The seats immediately behind them still vacant, Keshkaru gently coerces the snakes forward, back beneath the bleachers.  As she climbs into the first row of stands, the crowd parts- awestruck by the spectacle of control and poise.  The vipers follow her guidance further back, through the parting crowd, under the folds of the big top and into the relative peace of the empty fields and bushes behind the tent.  

All the while, the crowd remains hushed- stupefied and awed by the demonstration, and more than willing to believe it to be all part of the spectacle.  Keshkaru breathes her relief, and the crowd erupts in applause- having completely forgotten Ozkrak's unwillingness to leap the final obstacle.  Cheers and cries of "bravo!" come from all sides as the druid returns to the ring on her way offstage.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Obviously, there were plenty of ways to manage that danger, but you had access to the most thrilling method!  
New Excitement: 9
Anticipation: still 15

With 2 "team" tricks lined up for the final act, they will get a bonus of +1 excitement for a successful check.


Keenly aware of the crowd's building (and perhaps peaking?) enthusiasm, the time has come for the finale.  With few acts remaining, the riggers have already begun to set the side rings for the Flamboni Sisters and the Dwarven Throwers.  The only question remaining is who will take the center ring between them?

----------


## DeVermis

As far as Pip is concerned, his suspicions have been confirmed. The potential scenarios for those snakes showing up by conventional means are getting further and further fetched, it had to be magic. But at what range? Had the culprit been sitting in the front row that fled or were they even in the tent at all? As Keshkaru masterfully leads the snakes out of the tent, Pip scans the faces of the crowd near where the snakes appeared, looking for anyone whose actions stand out from the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pip would like to do something along the lines of the sense motive action on the portion of the crowd mentioned above. The PHB says that the GM should roll the perception check, Pip's modifier is +4.

----------


## Farmerbink

Pip's got a good vantage point from the edge of the curtain to witness the audience and gathered actors without being subjected to much scrutiny himself.  Still, as Keshkaru returns to the backstage area, and everyone in the audience gradually settles (some more dubiously than others) back into their seats, no one stands out as behaving oddly.  There are many varieties of awe and skepticism, but everyone present's actions are reasonably explained by appreciation for "the act," or concern because they don't think it was just part of the act.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*What a performance by our resident dinosaur and snake charmer, Keshkaru! Let's give her another round of applause for her incredible display of natural power and grace! And thank you, as well, for your patience - even the best of performances has a bit of risk to them, and your calm and measured response to our little surprise helped ensure a safe and enjoyable show. Give yourselves a hand!*" proclaims Gigglespit as the scene returns to normal, doing his best to stroke the ego of the assembled audience and smoothly transition back to the normal flow of acts.

Once back in the center ring, Gigglespit takes only a brief moment to catch his breath and bring his heart rate back under control before loudly cracking his whip to gain the attention of the crowd again. "*The Circus of Wayward Wonders wishes to thank you all for your attention tonight - we hope you have had a wonderful time and will tell your friends and neighbors about our little show. You have been a wonderful audience and we have enjoyed performing for you.

But first, before you all leave, we have three final performances for you. In the outer rings we have two of the finest teams of acrobatics and skill you may ever see. To my left you will see the Dwarven Throwers tumble and perform acts of incredible strength and coordination as they form living catapults and launch their members into the air!

To my right you will see the lovely Flamboni Sisters perform daring feats of grace within the intense heat of a raging inferno as they juggle fire itself! Keep back - it's going to get hot in there!

And finally, in the center ring we have the exotic dark elf Tessara, using mystical powers from the Darklands she will display control over blades to rival that of the finest warriors. Using her own magical targets she will fling knives and daggers with only the power of her mind in a dazzling show of concentration and power!*"

Bowing as he steps out of the way, Giggles makes his way back out of the spotlight and gathers the attention of the remaining performers. "Something is up - I need your eyes! I know how great these acts are, but we cannot watch them this time! We need people at each entrance to the tent, up in the rafters, and all around. If something else happens we need to see if coming! Go, quick! And keep your eyes peeled! Don't let more sabotage surprise us again!"

----------


## MuffinMan

As Gigglespit's introduction subsides, Tessara takes a deep breath behind the curtain and begins weaving her first spell. In the tent, the audience begins the hear the sound of whistling, piercing wind although the air inside is still. The sound of the wind begin faintly but soon crescendoes into a volume almost painfully loud. As it does a trio of colored lights float out from behind the curtain and begin spinning in the center ring - first red, then blue, and then joined by green. Round and round they spin in ever faster and more complicated arcs, intensifying in tandem with the rise of the shrieking wind! As lights and sound reach their apex they suddenly cease - and the crowd sees Tessara standing at the end of the ring.

"*People of Abberton!*" she intones as she steps forward, her voice much louder and deeper than usual. She wears an almost laughably ornate gown of black and dark purple whose defining characteristics are two long rods protruding back from the shoulders. Between them is arrayed a patchwork trail of white lace fashioned to look like "spider silk" - a labor of love that took Pip nearly three weeks to complete. "*What you call 'magic' barely scratches the surface! There are spells deeper than you know, in the sunken depths where mortals dare not go!*" She reach the center of the ring and gestures dramatically in time with her words, looking every inch the exotic drow matron. As she speaks,  rustabouts begin wheeling five archery targets into semicircle arranged behind and around her.

"*Spells to find true love!*" She pulls a throwing dagger from her belt and tosses it high into the air. At the apex of its arch she speaks a command word and it suddenly flies off to _thunk_ loudly into one of targets. "*Spells to conjure fabulous wealth!*" Another dagger goes up, followed by another _thunk_. "*Spells beyond your wildest dreams and imaginings!*" This time _two_ daggers go up into the air, and are sent flying in rapid succession into targets on opposite sides of the circle. The crowd erupts in applause and Tessara basks in it for a moment, grateful for the chance to catch her breath after so many nonstop spells. _And now for the grand finale..._

"*But the most important spells of all...*" she cries, letting the audience savor the suspense a moment, "*are the ones we use to defend. From! EVIL!*" As she cries the final word the last archery target disappears, replaced by the spectacle of a young black dragon! It is frozen in the rictus of terrible "roar", the sound of which quickly follows as Tessara weaves the last illusion spell of the act. A few spectators in the front rows visibly flinch from the sudden sight and sound of the apparent threat. Before the audience can pick up on the "dragon's" immobility she whirls around, drawing her final throwing knife. This one she lets fly from her fingertips and it speeds true, straight through where the beast's heart would be. As it does the illusion vanishes, revealing the dagger quivering in the center of the final target - bullseye!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm taking some creative liberties with the effects of ghost sound, dancing lights, mage hand, telekinetic projectile, and illusory object.  :Small Wink: 

Attack roll from OOC was a *26*  :Small Cool:

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok parts the tent flaps, entering the main tent just in time to see Keshkaru seize the attention of their unexpected reptilian guests. As she (and they) exit the tent, he releases the breath he hadn't realized he was holding, and he scans the crowd with a suspicious glare.




> "Something is up - I need your eyes! I know how great these acts are, but we cannot watch them this time! We need people at each entrance to the tent, up in the rafters, and all around. If something else happens we need to see if coming! Go, quick! And keep your eyes peeled! Don't let more sabotage surprise us again!"


With a wordless grunt of agreement, the stocky dwarf exits the tent, circling to the front entrance and striking a vigilant pose, aiming his dour expression at any and all avenues of approach.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the not-yet-really-a-party spreads out, to gain better vantages to observe the audience and seek the culprit of their apparent sabotage as well as Myron's death, Tessara gives herself wholly to the performance.  Putting all thoughts of subterfuge and deception aside, excepting those involved in her performance, she begins a dazzling display of arcane and athletic acumen.  In all the right places, the audience's responses echo her mystical dance, simultaneously giving her appreciation and encouragement for the next step of the show.  

From the sides of the tent, raucous cheers erupt as the Dwarven Tossers and Flamboni Sisters wow the audience with their own demonstrations.  As Dwarves soar with stunning grace, more and more flaming batons occupy the space between earth and sky.  It quickly becomes apparent to the people of Abberton that it perhaps doesn't matter where they look- fascinating sights and marvels can be found in all three rings of the Circus of Wayward Wonders!  The cheers reach new heights as the Dwarves finish their routine.  All eyes on Tessara, the applause is thunderous when the illusory dragon fades to reveal a perfect throw!  The crowd demands more, yet there is nothing more to give.  The show has ended, and all that remains is to show their appreciation.  

And show it, they do.  One by one, Giggles calls out the performers to the center ring.  Even Axel is graced with a polite and steady rain of cheers and applause.  The crowd hollers louder and louder as Mordaine, Keshkaru, the Dwarves, and the Flamboni Sisters return to the limelight, but the applause could be mistaken for thunder when Tessara receives her final bow.  As the riggers dash through the tent, lighting previously dormant torches to bring light back to the "house" area, the performers retire to backstage where their compatriots in the circus wait to shower their own praise.  Perhaps unsurprisingly, Axel is the greatest recipient there, as stresses of rookie performances are shared by almost all gathered, at least vicariously.  

From his vantage outside the tent, where other carnie workers mull about as well, Vorgrok isn't able to identify anything unusual, but he _is_ present to witness first hand the lingering appreciation of the people of Abberton.  Smiles and excited glances are the expression of the hour.  Everyone leaving the tent seems pleased, maybe even hopeful that there will be a repeat performance in the coming days.  Any disappointment from how the show started has long since been eclipsed by the finale and feature act that preceded it.  The people return to their evening activities, obviously exuberant.

Backstage, the Professor approaches Giggles, and the rest of the gathered workers take a polite silence.  "Giggles and Keshkaru have done masterful work, have they not?" he says, his voice still wispy and thin due to his past injuries.  A quiet, polite round of applause comes from the coworkers- with more than a few glances for Tessara and the others who took a more hands-off role, as the mood suddenly turns dour.  "but lest we forget, there was unhappy need for their efforts.  _Please,_ be cautious, especially tonight.  In the hours following a show, the murderer may attempt to strike again, assuming we will be too unfocused for vigilance.  Stay together- in larger groups.  Watch out for each other, lest we share poor Myron's fate."

The circus cast and supporting crew begin to disperse, staying more or less together as they return to their carts and wagons to change out of costumes and find food.  The Professor pulls Vorgrok and Pip aside as they come together backstage, saying "I saw that you two were searching Myron's wagon.  Did you find anything noteworthy?"

----------


## JWallyR

For several minutes, Vorgrok nods curtly at the grins and waves that are sent his way by exiting members of the audience. The sheer positivity of the happy throng begins to tug at the tension in the stocky dwarf's frame, and he begins to subconsciously relax. His furrowed brows lift, and the wrinkles that give evidence to his habitual squint briefly disappear. He seems even in danger of smiling when the last few stragglers make their way through the exit, and he strides off to the expected "all hands" meeting after the show.




> "I saw that you two were searching Myron's wagon.  Did you find anything noteworthy?"


His dour scowl having quite recovered from his immersion in the happiness of the crowd, Vorgrok lets out an irritable grunt. "Snakes. More'n have any reason t'be here. And... somethin' ain't right in the wagon. Felt like we oughtta get more eyes on it 'fore waltzin' in." The dwarf looks around at those assembled, clearly scrutinizing the performers that remain for any ability to hold their own in a fight.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well, we cannot just leave poor Myron there and we need to see what happened. I will go with Vorgrok and Pip to investigate further," volunteers Gigglespit with an uncharacteristically serious look on his blue face. "We did well to save the show tonight, but I don't think the night is really over yet..."

----------


## DeVermis

Pip quickly chimes in to elaborate on Vorgrok's brief description, going over what happened in much more detail than is likely necessary or desired.

"...And that is why I'm convinced that some foul magic is at the root of our snake related problems this evening! Now that we have backup lets quit wasting time and get back over there. I already got a few tumblers set on the lock so we should be into the wagon in no time!"

----------


## MuffinMan

"I'm coming too!" Tessara chimes in. "Just let me - _uphm!_ - here..." She shrugs out of the ornate mantle to lessen her encumbrance. "Snakes, did you say? Keshkaru, that sounds like what we saw in the tent! Do you have any idea what could have made them so agitated?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well done, everyone. That was a hard night without Myron, and we pulled it off! Even though, I'm sure, _someone_ wanted us to fail, and badly. Rats biting off the nets - not natural. Vipers showing up out of nowhere - not natural. And of course, Myron's death. These things were not accidents..." Keshkaru doesn't take a long time to bask in the team's success. She walks with the others towards Myron's wagon, for further inquiry. On the way, she gives an appreciative glance towards Tessara. "That was amazing. You were our star tonight, don't let anyone tell you otherwise."

The tall iruxi goes down on her knees to examine the body of the deceased. "Snakes. Are these snake bites really? Let me check." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any rolls needed? Or are they secret rolls?

----------


## Farmerbink

As Iruxi makes her own quick investigation, Vorgrok and Pip overlook her shoulders, describing their own findings.  It's a simple matter to confirm their suspicions and add another layer of certainty to the idea that Myron was somehow murdered by a significant number of oddly-behaving snakes, and then moved by a significant number of oddly-behaving rodents.  Pip remains focused on the locked wagon, while Keshkaru consider's Tessara's question.

Ultimately, the answer seems obvious to the druidess: another druid with ill intentions likely coerced the local wildlife into acting with unnatural hostility.  This is well beyond even what a trained animal handler like Elizia could do.

Now the questions remaining are who?  and why?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles watching the proceedings for a couple of moments before yawning. "All this investigation is pretty important, but it is sure taking a long time..." he mutters as he watches. When Pip looks over in his direction the blue gnome perks up and asks, "So...you were picking the lock, huh? Mind if I finish it?" 

Not waiting for a real answer, the distract-able little man saunters over to the locked door and begins working the tumblers, demonstrating some competence with the tumblers and tools as he does (+6 Thievery modifier if a roll is needed).

----------


## Farmerbink

Almost before he's put a pin in the lock, Giggles finds the handle responding to his touch.  With quick prods, he notes Pip's previous work and nods with quick acknowledgement of its accuracy.  He probes the remaining tumblers, and finds all but one already in place.  With a nearly inaudible _click,_ the final tumbler falls into place, and he shoves the door inward. 

*Begin combat!*

Nearly immediately, a hazy cloud of thick air pours out of the now-open door.  Dark orange motes, individually almost too small to perceive flood out, carrying a dank scent of musk and earth with them and making the interior of the wagon almost impossible to perceive.  Just a heartbeat later, a greenish clump of goo hurls out as well, _just_ over Giggle's left shoulder.  It splatters harmlessly to the ground several paces behind him, spreading thickly over the earth with goopy effusion.  

The cloud of spores leaves the inside of Myron's wagon clouded.  It's impossible to tell what, precisely, launched the slimy globe at Giggles without getting into it.

Map updated*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 At current, the interior of Myron's wagon is thick with obstructing "mists."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"What is that, now?" Keshkaru responds to the surprise assault with apparent calm, but without hesitation. Holding her breath, she walks forward, right into the orange cloud, and looks for the source of this attack.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action #1 Stride in, holding breath (using her Control Breath feat to get a +1 vs inhaled poisons and such).

If she sees an attacking creature: 
Action #2, claw Strike (1d20+6)[*12*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Action #3, claw Strike (1d20+2)[*5*] (agile) damage (1d4+3)[*5*]


If she doesn't see anything:
Action #2, Seek (secret check)
Action #3, as above if she sees a creature, or Seek again if not.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


AC 13 (unarmored, no shield)
HP 16
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 9
Perception +7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Whoa! Look out!" cries Giggles as he hops backwards away from the gas-filled wagon. "_Shield_ yourselves from harm and _try_ to take whatever it is alive!" he calls out with a commanding voice, occult magic lacing the words as he draws his whip.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I don't think I can take a 5-ft step and do all this, but if I can add the 5-ft step out of the way to the following three actions:

Cast Shield
Cast Inspire Courage
Draw whip

----------


## MuffinMan

"Yuck! What _is_ that?!" As Giggles stands firm and Keshkaru rushes into the wagon Tessara hangs back a bit, looking around for any other signs of trouble.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I don't see Tessara on the map but she'll stay put for now.

Action #1: Seek for enemies or other signs of disturbance around the wagons.
Action #2&3: Readied to cast telekinetic projectile against any hostile creature that becomes visible
  attack (1d20+7)[*16*], damage (1d6+4)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## DeVermis

Pip dashes backward away from the wagon's door in order to have as much time as possible to react should something emerge from the fog-obscured interior. He unstraps his bow and nocks an arrow in preparation for whatever may be coming.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stride back 15 ft from, but generally still in front of, the wagon door.
Action 2: Take out shortbow
Action 3: Ready an attack with the shortbow against anything that comes through the door. Attack (1d20+7)[*9*] Damage (if applicable) (1d6)[*2*]
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 18
HP 19
Fort +3
Refl +5
Will+ 5
Perception +5

----------


## JWallyR

Mitts recoils from the glob of... whatever, for a moment, as Keshkaru nonchalantly strides into the mist that obscures the wagon's contents. Brows furrowing in suspicion and annoyance, the dwarf hops up the first few steps, raising the heavy mallet he carries in a readied position over one shoulder. Squinting into the mist, he takes a deep breath before following the lizardwoman into the interior of the wagon.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1) Ready weapon
2) Stride into the mist
3) Seek (Perception +7) for enemies to smack!

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Active effects: Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

AC: 15
HP: 24
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

----------


## Farmerbink

The thick, cloying air inside the wagon doesn't seem to be immediately threatening, so much as gross and moderately uncomfortable.  As Keshkaru and Vorgrok enter the space, it quickly becomes clear that the threat is... unusual.  There's simply nowhere in the wagon big enough for much of an enemy to hide, yet nothing threatening immediately becomes apparent.  In her  haste to find an enemy, the Iruxi brushes against something _squishy._  A sound not unlike a belch comes from the thing, and a thick glob of greasy goop slams into her face at point blank range (_Keshkaru takes 10 poison damage_).  She grimaces, as much of the slop makes its way into her eyes and ears, but manages to continue holding her breath- avoiding what could have been even _more_ unpleasant.  

In almost the same moment, she bumps into Vorgrok, sending the Dwarf stumbling into the other wall- where he finds a similar squishy tube.  He fares slightly better, taking the ensuing belch on his upper chest instead of face (_Vorgrok takes 4 poison damage_), and in stoic, Dwarven fashion, he inhales deeply of the hallucinogenic pollen- but his sheer fortitude overcomes its clinging spores.  

The cloudy interior of the wagon remains, for the moment, almost totally opaque in the rapidly-dimming sunlight, and for now the details of the threat remain somewhat unknown.

map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Players to act!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"What is in there? Guys, are you alright?" asks Gigglespit as he carefully walks back, avoiding the glob on the ground and watching carefully to strike something with his whip. "_Stay brave_, but be careful!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Step to X11
Seek an enemy to attack.
Cast Inspire Courage again.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru hears Gigglesplit calling out to them, but she keeps her mouth firmly shut. She lashes out at the thing randomly a few times as she shakes her head in an attempt to rid herself of some of the dizziness from the toxic grease, but this only makes things worse. On wobbly legs, she walks out of the wagon. "Not... At my best... Right now..." she says weakly, as she steadies herself by leaning against a nearby tree.

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 attack, claw (1d20+7)[*25*] (includes Inspire Courage), flat check DC11 (1d20)[*15*] damage (1d4+3)[*6*] 
#2 attack, claw (1d20+3)[*9*] (agile, includes Inspire Courage), flat check DC11 (1d20)[*11*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*] 
#3 get out

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

AC 13 (unarmored, no shield)
HP 6/16
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 9
Perception +7

----------


## MuffinMan

"Keshkaru! You're hurt!" Tessara cries out in dismay and moves to help her friend. Peering into the wagon, she casts one of her spells from the show to illuminate the interior. "Vorgrok, what do you see?!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast dancing lights within the wagon to try and make the foe(s) more visible.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## DeVermis

Pip silently watches Keshkaru's unsteady exit trying to determine what might have caused such a reaction. There were no obviously visible injuries, so maybe it was that unnatural smoke? An idea starts to form in his head and he dashes over to the stream, dropping his bow along the way. Tearing off a section of his shirt he dampens it in the water and ties it around his face, covering his mouth and nose with the makeshift mask.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Move over to the water.
Action 2&3: Prepare the facemask.

If you think this would take more than one round I can continue this task in the next round.

----------


## JWallyR

Mitts lets out a grunt of pain that suddenly swells into a roar of anger! Grasping his makeshift weapon in both hands, the dwarf spins it angrily in the direction of the strange, squishy threat!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1) Activate Rage: +3 temp HP, +2 damage, -1 AC
Action 2: Attack! (1d20)[*14*] vs DC 11 to locate, (1d20+7)[*10*] (with basically all attack types, unless weapon is Large sized). Damage is for whatever this weapon counts as, plus 6.
Action 3: Attack again! (1d20)[*18*] vs DC 11 to locate, (1d20+2)[*21*], damage remains plus 6.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 14  HP: 20 (+3 temp HP)
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

Active Effects:
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear
Rage +3HP, +2dmg, -1AC

----------


## Farmerbink

With the space outside the wagon, it's hard for most of the group to be of direct use.  Giggle's encouragement rings true, and both Vorgrok and Keshkaru manage to strike their foes accurately, both noting the impact of fleshiness instead of wagon walls.  Vorgrok is rewarded with a second noise- like rotting vegetables impacting a stage, as his target falls to the space near his feet.  Immediately thereafter, the Druid retreats, leaving more space inside.  

Unfortunately, the dancing lights do little to permeate the "fog," as the thickness is a consequence of a dense cloud of pollen motes, rather than dimness or vapors.  Pip uses a few seconds to douse a piece of cloth, cleverly crafting a makeshift mask to help him avoid breathing in the cloying cloud.

*Spoiler: @Keshkaru*
Show

The use of claws and Keshkaru's familiars leave her quite sure that what she just struck is a _plant_- not an animal or person.


For the moment, the interior of the wagon is silent.  The cloud continues creeping forward, no longer fully enclosed by the wagon's walls.
Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"_Keep it up!_ It looks like you hit something!" cheers Gigglespit as he keeps stepping away from the expanding fog of spores. Swinging his whip around, he continues to watch for a threat to appear from within the cloud.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Step to W10
Seek an enemy to attack again.
Cast Inspire Courage again.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"It's a kind of plant... Try fire?" The iruxi looks to put her own advice to the test. She begins an incantation in a language none of her friends understands, and the orange spines on her back begin to move in a rhythm along with her words:

"L'Esprit de la flamme-mère
Âme du feu primal
Vient à moi, pur et fier,
Brûler ce végétal!"

A small ball of flame appears at the tip of her claw, and with a flick of her wrist, she hurls it inside the pollen cloud.

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Seek (if unsuccessful, she will aim at the approximate area where she found the plant last round)
#2 and 3 cast Produce Flame, attack (1d20+8)[*21*] (with Inspire Courage), flat check (1d20)[*16*], fire damage (1d4+4)[*7*]

----------


## MuffinMan

"Did you say - a _plant?!_" Shocked, Tessara ceases her concentration on the near useless lights. Instead she picks up one end of a branch from the fireplace, and casts a spell to send it crashing into the wagon besides Vorgrok.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Seek for a foe (1d20+3)[*16*]
Actions 2-3: Cast telekinetic projectile to attack with some burning logs from the fireplace. Aim at square Y12 unless the Seek reveals a better location:

concealment (1d20)[*14*], attack (1d20+7)[*10*], damage (1d6+4)[*9*] bludgeoning (or maybe fire?)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14 / 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## DeVermis

By the time that Pip's preparations are complete, the others have begun their fiery barrage. Not wanting to get hit by the projectiles he dashes up to the side of the wagon, drawing his small rapier and waiting to see what effect the flame will have. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Draw rapier
Action 2: Step adjacent to wagon door (careful not to cross the line of fire)
Action 3: Seek for enemies using the spores as cover to leave the wagon.

----------


## JWallyR

"Oi! A'm still _in here!!_ Ya cracked??" bellows out the dwarf as various flaming projectiles zip past him in the enclosed space. Using his makeshift weapon, Mitts prods the area, looking for some evidence of additional enemies to attack...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Seek: Perception is +7
Step (if necessary) into range
Attack: (1d20)[*7*] vs hidden-ness, (1d20+7)[*17*] attack roll, (1d10+6)[*12*] bludgeoning damage.
Second Attack (if no movement was required): (1d20)[*16*] vs hidden-ness, (1d20+2)[*4*] attack roll, (1d10+6)[*8*] bludgeoning damage.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 14  HP: 20 (+3 temp HP)
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

Active Effects:
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear
8 rds: Rage +3HP, +2dmg, -1AC

----------


## Farmerbink

In a matter of moments, lots of things change.

Giggles steps a bit further from the ruckus, continuing to provide magical encouragement to the rest of the entourage.  

Keshkaru hurls a glob of magical fire into the wagon.  Perhaps miraculously, it doesn't seem to set anything alight.  Instead, she's rewarded with another squishy thud; a repetition of the same sound Vorgrok caused a moment prior.  

Tessara uses a few burning sticks as flaming projectiles.  It's probably for the best that her aim is a bit off, as Vorgrok remains both a thoroughly obstructing presence and for the moment, unsinged.  The Dwarf, for his part, manages to prod _precisely_ the right place.  He returns to the spot with more force, and the sledge encounters the sturdy wooden frame of the wall- _just_ after smashing a third fleshy/planty _thing_ into a squishy mess. 

Finally, thanks in part to the various incendiaries, the air inside the wagon finally clears out enough to do better than make out vague shapes.  The drawn shades on the interior of the windows come into focus, and a fourth (and final) huge, bulbous plant is revealed- attached somehow to the far wall.  Three similar plants- lie in various states of destruction on the floor of the wagon, their almost 2-feet of length now oozing some kind of pollen-y pus onto the floor.
*Spoiler: plant*
Show

Think this thing- except about 2 feet long from top to bottom:

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"What in the world is that?!" exclaims Gigglespit in a mix of horror and fascination. "I've never seen such a weird looking thing - is it a plant or an animal"

After an incredulous moment he realizes that they still need to remove the threat of the...gourd? "_Hit it again, hard!_" he directs, his occult influence still empowering his friends' strikes as he draws a dagger to throw at the monstrous foe.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage again.
Draw a dagger.
Strike with the (thrown) dagger: (1d20+6)[*19*] attack, (1d4)[*4*] damage

----------


## MuffinMan

"Who cares what it is! Kill it!" Following her own advice, Tessara does her best to strike the creature again with the fire logs, hoping for some of accuracy she displayed in the ring to come back to her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack with telekinetic projectile
attack (1d20+8)[*18*], damage (1d6+5)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

For the first time, the unlikely group of performers and support workers gets to see how the threat operates in truth.  Giggles flings a dagger, and the gourd turns towards him.  Between the impact of the dagger and Tessara's attack, the plant belches forth a thick glob of pollen-y goop.  It streaks towards Giggles, with bizarrely accurate targeting.  It splatters all over the Gnome's face (_Giggles takes 6 damage_).  As Vorgrok and Keshkaru experienced, Giggles finds motes and phantom images flickering about in his peripheral vision.  With an effort of will, he focuses and dispels the illusions.  

In the same heartbeat, Tessara bludgeons the now-damaged plant with a few flaming logs.  Even as they further clear the air of its obscuring spores, they dislodge the gourd.  It falls to the floor of the wagon with a _squish,_ and nothing moves inside the wagon.
*End of combat.*

As the seconds pass, the remaining pollen gently wisps into the evening air, dissipating harmlessly once it exceeds the confines of the wagon.  You begin to investigate, taking enough time to be sure you're not overlooking something important.  The most noteworthy thing is how well-organized his wagon remains.  Myron must have been killed outside the wagon, and his belongings weren't even ransacked.  In a small (unlocked) chest beside his simple cot, you find a _lesser bravo's brew_ in a crystal vial and a bearskin hat marked with a golden leaf.  An _everburning torch_ is mounted on the wall, bearing an inscription "See what you want to see" on the handle.  Finally, pinned across most of one wall is a cape once worn by a famous animal trainer named the Great Fortunato.  He was a friend of Myron's before he was robbed and killed several months ago.  Ultimately, the only noteworthy clue is perhaps the presence and nature of the trap left by your unknown adversary.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok spins from his assault at the strange plant creatures to cast a frenzied glare about the motley group. "Ya'd best be glad ya missed me!" he barks behind him, clearly unsure of exactly who might have been behind the various projectiles that had been whizzing past his head. To punctuate his point, the dwarf repeatedly raps the thick mallet head of his improvised weapon into one open palm with a meaty _thwhack_, fingers bulging from the still-dissipating rage.

After several seconds, the dwarf's muscles seem to relax, and he hops heavily down the wagon's steps to breathe deeply, resting his hands on his knees as the others step up to investigate the wagon. Re-mounting the wagon's steps, he glares into the space with one eyebrow raised in questioning suspicion.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Try to recall info on the plants? Medicine is +5, Nature is +2, Survival is +5.
(1d20)[*9*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara gulps and pretends to look the other way as Vogrok glares at party. "Just what _was_ that!? Giant gourd-plants that spit some kind of venom? And this is after the rats and the snakes behaving oddly... what on earth is going on around here? Oh, Giggles! You're hurt!" Her attention turns to the diminutive now-ringleader and she kneels to help him scrape off the goop as gingerly as she can.

----------


## DeVermis

As his adrenaline slowly subsides, Pip turns to the others and asks: "Have any of you seen anything like that before? I haven't left the city much myself and I haven't even heard of a... plant... like this!" As he talks, he absentmindedly looks around the wagon, eyes finally settling on the Great Fortunato's cape. He seems to recall something about a robbery, maybe one of the clowns had mentioned it to him? Scrunching his small brow he tries to recall the story.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Try to remember any additional details  he may have overheard or been told about the what happened to the Great Fortunato: recall knowledge society (1d20+6)[*24*] (rolled in ooc thread)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Gah! Oh, that hurts! Ugh! It's in my mouth...ew Ew EW *EW*!" exclaims Giggles as he frantically tries to wipe off the plant matter from his face. With Tessara's help he is able to get it all cleaned off, but he is so distracted by this that he misses several moments of investigation before looking to the others to see what is happening. "Thank you, Tessara - that helped! Was that it, then? Good. So...what have you all found?" he asks as he stands up. "And who all is hurt? I can get the out the first aid kit and see what we can do for everyone that got hit by that thing..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I am offering to use the Treat Wounds action on anyone who needs it.

For Gigglespit (self-applied): Medicine check (1d20+3)[*8*] vs DC 15 for (2d8)[*4*] HPs (or (4d8)[*17*] with a critical success or (1d8)[*6*] additional damage on a critical failure) (normal failure).

I may cast Soothe on myself unless anyone else can do something useful to heal our HPs...

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok is fairly sure that plants like this aren't natural.  Keshkaru confirms his suspicions, verifying that in some what the scene has been magically manipulated.

Other than the already-mentioned valuables, there's only a few things to determine from Myron's wagon beyond what you already know.  He was not killed there, but just outside it (no signs of struggle).  The killer or an accomplice must have had access (wagon was locked, but the inside was trapped- the key was not found on his body).  Myron was killed by someone with direct control (or who had an accomplice with it) over both regular animals and now apparently the ability to make plants much larger and more dangerous.  Masses of rat tracks cover the ground, masking any more useful tracks.

While most of the performers and riggers gather around the fire, huddled together for safety as much as anything else, it falls upon you all to investigate further to ensure the circus is as safe as can be.  

Map updated with notations

----------


## Gwynfrid

"What criminal uses animals and plants in this way for murderous purposes... We must put a stop to this." Keshkaru's mind is calm and determined, but her body falters. She sits, next to Giggles. "The first aid will be much appreciated, friend. But let me also call on the spirits' help at this juncture, if no one minds, please gather round?"

As all those hurt by the murderous poisoned plants get closer to her, she crosses her legs, grasps a small bag that hangs from a leather lace around her neck - a bundle of dried marsh reeves, and her most sacred memory from her native home. In a whisper, she chants along with the mystic gestures of her arms pointing at her companions one by one:

"L'esprit de la source
Toujours guérit nos corps
Comme une main très douce
La douleur il endort."

A wave of healing energy flows out of her hands, granting all around her a renewed vigor.

The deed done, she says a word of grace, this time in the common language: "We thank you, spirits of nature, for your unending blessings." As she stands, she now feels much better.

"The tracks here lead nowhere. We should search the whole camp, for any trace of who may have done this." She walks away, to look for anything unusual, starting with the vicinity of nearest wagons.

*Spoiler*
Show

3-action Heal, for (1d8)[*4*] hp for everyone who got hurt.

For the purposes of searching, her Perception is +7 and Survival +4.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Yes you're right!" Tessara chimes in. "Should we split up to search more quickly? Or, maybe in pairs? If we encounter another batch of those... _things_ I'd rather not be on my own. Pip, will you come with me?"

If the young goblin agrees, the pair stride back towards the wagons near the animal pens and acrobatics practice area, looking for clues.

*Spoiler: Searching*
Show

Perception +3, Survival +0

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Keshkaru's magic washes over him, healing his wounds, Gigglespit nods in thanks while tossing the first aid kit to the side. As he sees several of the more capable circus members look for clues and a sizable crowd of frightened onlookers forming he shakes his head and makes a face. Then, raising his voice he says, "Back it up, everyone! Professor? If you would come help me, we need to get everyone back to work doing something productive while we keep them out of the way..." and starts to corral the other members of the show away from the spectacle of their dead friend. "No good will come from too many people tramping around...You there, would you please get a couple more people together to set Myron's body aside for a proper, respectful burial? We cannot let it stay around to attract scavengers...Yes, it _was_ a good show, but we need to make sure no one else gets hurt tonight...I think setting up a watch around the perimeter is an excellent idea - please get a couple of people together and make it happen!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics...?*
Show

I am guessing Diplomacy (+4), Performance (+7), and/or Society (+4) would all help here. I am not sure how to mechanically do it, but the basic idea is to clear the area so an investigation can happen, keep people safe, and try to start getting most of the circus back to the routine.

Gigglespit would expect the Professor, as the...owner?...of the circus, to help him get things moving in the right direction.

----------


## Farmerbink

The group splits up somewhat, hoping to find more information without stumbling upon too much danger.  

While Giggles talks with The Professor, the blue-skinned Gnome discovers an odd problem: the "usual" course after a show like this is revelry and abandon.  Anything resembling order will be a drastic change from the norm, even if it's necessary.  As such, at The Professor's urging, they settle for _encouraging_ some celebration, but restricting it to the gathering around the fire and pond.  Hopefully, keeping some of the more _adventurous_ sorts in the company of families and youngsters will serve the dual purpose of keeping them safe.  For now, that's probably the best they can accomplish.

Meanwhile, Keshkaru and Vorgrok inspect the wagons immediately around that area.  With the help of each wagon's owners, it's a quick and easy task to verify that each one is clear.  Whether the consequence of random luck or a specifically-targeted attack by your unknown assailant, it seems that Myron was the only person injured, and that none of the other wagons were even burgled.

Finally, Tessara and Pip head off to begin inspecting some of the further wagons.  At first, it seems these wagons have likewise gone unmolested, but nonetheless the duo intends to be thorough.  When they get close to the wagon where Bardolph (the grizzly bear partner of the late Great Fortunato) lives, the wagon begins to shake vigorously.  No doubt, the shaking is Bardolph's doing- he's more than big enough to rattle it around, but he's usually quite docile.  As recently as a week prior, he was performing tricks with some of the kids leading him, so the agitation is noteworthy.

*Spoiler: OOC, time-sensitive*
Show

Before we press on with any further actions, I need a clear statement of who recovered what from Myron's cabin, and what was done with it all.  You're welcome to leave it, carry it to be dealt with later, or take it to keep. 
 I just need to know what was done, and who's carrying what.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Giggles and the Professor try to keep everyone calm, the little blue gnome finds himself in an odd role reversal. Usually one of the most rambunctious members of the troope, Giggles knows exactly who to target to keep them in line, promising to make it up to them later. Once things look to be moving in the right direction his gaze returns to Myron's wagon and he tugs at the Professor's sleeve. "I think we need to lock up his wagon and make sure nothing gets moved - once we know everywhere else is safe we can return to study those plants and things more closely, but no one should mess with it until then - don't you think?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles will ensure the wagon gets closed and locked with a new lock, as well as asking a couple of his more crazy friends to set up a (calm) game like cards or dice or something nearby where they can watch it. He will then make it a point to check on it every ten or fifteen minutes or so to be sure nothing is disturbed.

After the wagon is locked down he wanders about, seemingly aimlessly for several moments as he lets his mind grapple with the unexpected excitement of the night. It isn't until he is standing in a particularly shady part of the grounds that he realizes that he is crying, the heavy sobs shaking his small frame. Standing there for a minute or two he lets the grief flow and purge the intense feelings from him before wiping his face and walking towards the wagon where Bardolph the bear is making quite a racket...

----------


## DeVermis

Pip gamely tags along behind Tessara, eye's flitting too and fro as they walk between the wagons. Nothing initially catches his attention, but as they draw closer to Bardolph's wagon, the bear's unrest becomes more and more apparent. Remembering the snakes in the ring, Pip wastes no time dashing over to the wagon and hoisting his small frame high enough to peep in through one of the barred windows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If there are no windows I can edit this accordingly

----------


## Farmerbink

As Pip weasels his head against the bars, he glimpses a few narrow openings in the curtains.  Inside, he can see Bardolph rocking on his feet in agitation.  Periodically, he paws at the door, the sound grating if familiar.  When Bardolph catches a glimpse of Pip through the same opening, the bear lunges.  The glass pane holds, however, and other than a sudden shriek of surprise, Pip is left unhurt by the shock.  

Bardolph has _never_ attacked a member of the circus.  Or anyone else, that any of you can remember.  He sure looks like he's ready for a fight now, though- and may not be too picky who it's with.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Oh no, Bardolph! Something's wrong - quick, someone go get Keshkaru! Easy there boy, easy..." Tessara does her best to try and calm the riled-up creature, though she doesn't have much confidence. "First the rats and snakes, now Bardolph - what is going _on_ with the animals around here tonight?!"

*Spoiler: Handle Animal*
Show

Does PF2E have an equivalent of the "Handle Animal" skill? I haven't found one...
Nature +0, Diplomacy +4 if either are relevant.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's obvious irritation eases significantly as Keshkaru's ministrations ease the minor pains of the plants' assault; his typical, rather impassive expression returns as he eyes the wagon's contents.

When the suggestion is made to fan out and search the circus, his first destination is to retrieve a few items from his own pack, particularly his traveling leathers and a rather large sledge, frequently used for all manner of con- and de-struction as required for the building up and tearing down of the tent and equipment. Hefting it appraisingly in both hands, he sets out to walk the perimeter, eyes keen for any sign of something out of sorts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception is +7, Nature mod is +2, Survival is +5. Looking for tracks or any other evidence of value.


At Pip's sudden shriek, the dwarf spins on his heels, considers the angle of arrival, and lumbers off to investigate.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hearing Tessara calling out for her, Keshkaru rushes towards Bardolph's wagon. "What's going on?" She doesn't wait for an answer and immediately goes to look through the bars, trying to assess the bear's condition. She then engages in a series of bear-like grunts, accompanied by soothing gestures, hoping to get the animal to quiet down.

*Spoiler*
Show

Either Perception (+7) or Nature (+7) to assess if the bear is uncomfortable due to some external irritant factor.

If I understand correctly, Bardolph is not friendly right now, so Command an Animal will fail. Keshkaru needs 1 minute to Make an Impression to try to improve his attitude. Thanks to Wild Empathy, she can do that with Diplomacy (1d20+5)[*14*] (if she needs to get inside the wagon for that, she will do so).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Upon hearing the cries of surprise and concern from Pip, Giggles starts to run in that direction before stopping as an idea comes to him. "The cape! We may need the cape from Myron's wagon!" he yells as he turns in midair to dash _back_ towards the wagon and tries to get someone to open the locks he has had placed on the door...

----------


## Farmerbink

For several tense moments, Keshkaru attempts to communicate through the bars and window.  For a time, it seems like she is making progress, as Bardolph's agitated thrashing lessens and he seems to be actively giving the Iruxi his attention.  

Apparently, Keshkaru said something wrong, though.  Without warning the bear suddenly lunges at the bars once more.  This time, he manages to crack the glass and continues to savagely tear at the obstructions to try and reach you.  As Giggles runs to Myron's wagon and back, Bardolph's anger only seems to mount.  In point of fact, before the Gnome returns in earnest, Bardolph has turned his attention to the door.  Perhaps unfortunately, he knows full well how to get in and out of the wagon (the handles were long-since replaced with heavy, knotted ropes that Bardolph himself usually uses to pull the door (open from the outside and closed from the inside)).  Fortunately, a simple wooden latch serves to _keep_ the door closed during travel.

If nothing changes, and Bardolph's animalistic rage holds up, it's only a matter of time before he breaks through the latch.  Then, there's no telling what he'll do.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the noise from the wagon gets more worrisome Gigglespit tries his best to hurry, calling out, "I've got Fortunato's cape - it might help calm him down! I'm coming!" as he runs in the direction of the bear and the party as fast as he can.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Hurry!" Tessara calls to Giggles across the field. "Keshkaru - it isn't working! Here, I'll try to distract him..." She furrows her brow in concentration as she traces her fingers through the lines of a spell. Suddenly the air within Bardolph's cage erupts with the snarls and roars of even _more_ bears, although their source is nowhere to be seen.

*Spoiler: Spellcasting*
Show

Cast ghost sound to create the sounds of additional bears around Bardolph, trying to distract him from battering down the door.

----------


## Farmerbink

Bardolph stops short for a moment, pulling a swing that would have been yet another terrible impact on the wooden beam that feels, to you, narrower and narrower by the moment.  He snarls, looking to both sides and spends a moment sniffing the air.  After a long 3 or 4 seconds, he resumes tearing into the door, having dismissed the sounds in favor of more tangible goals.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, I'll say he spent a round interacting with the illusion. 
 This will allow the party an extra round to prepare before he beats the door open. 
 I _am_ tracking rounds, though not overtly.  Everyone will have roughly the same amount of time to do whatever you want to prepare.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Good idea! Here! Let me try it!" Keshkaru grabs the long, flowing cape out of the gnome's hands, and drapes herself in it, in the faint hope that a little bit of the old master's commanding presence rubs onto her. Just as she does, the wooden door burst open in a shower of splinters! _Now if there ever was a time to show any performance talent..._ 

"L'esprit des forêts calmes
Appelle de sa voix tendre!
Loin de tout ce ramdam
Raison il fait entendre!

She steps forward, boldly erect, weaving the cape in a broad, deliberate flourish. "Come on, Bardolph dear! You are among friends, let's sit, grab some food and be happy together shall we?" A calming gesture of both hands, cape extended, tries to underscore her appeal to peace.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting _guidance_. Then, Diplomacy / Wild Empathy (1d20+6)[*24*] including the bonus from the cantrip.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok looks at the others, alternating between bear-like growls, flinging the cape around, and otherwise... stewing. The dwarf looks from those assembled to... the wagon (and its hidden inhabitant), with his typically impassive face looking distinctly drawn. He looks from the wagon to the heavy sledge in his hands, and up toward the rapidly weakening door. Gritting his teeth, and with a deep sadness in his eyes, he raises the sledge, holding it readied across his chest.

----------


## MuffinMan

> She steps forward, boldly erect, weaving the cape in a broad, deliberate flourish. "Come on, Bardolph dear! You are among friends, let's sit, grab some food and be happy together shall we?" A calming gesture of both hands, cape extended, tries to underscore her appeal to peace.


"Food! Good idea!" Tessara dashes off as Keshkaru's words inspire a sudden idea. She goes to the wagon used for hauling the animals' feed and rummages about for a couple of dried fish, a steak, anything that Bardolph might eat! When she finds something suitable she rushes back to the others and presents it to Keshkaru. "Here, maybe this'll help!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I really don't want to have to fight Bardolph - if he has gone wild, do we try to let him go without hurting anyone?" asks Gigglespit as he looks about the area. Seeing the onlookers he begins shepherding them away from the wagon, warning them to get clear so no one gets hurt who can avoid it.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip's surprise causes his grip on the window ledge to lapse and he topples backward onto the waiting ground. Luckily, strong bones run in his family and, dusting himself off he confirms that he hasn't suffered any real injury. The others are starting to arrive, a flurry of activity aimed at avoiding the furry mayhem which is about to ensue. While Pip is optimistic that his compatriot's efforts will calm Bardolph, he begins to prepare for the worst. 

Pip eyes up the wagon assessing the easiest way to scale it. Probably getting his feet to the window sill then hauling himself onto the roof... Putting his theory into practice, he carefully clambers up the wall, pausing and holding on tightly each time Bardolph's violent impact with the door shakes the wagon. Once on the roof he retrieves a coil of rope from his bag and fashions a large loop with a slipknot. Stationing himself above the door, he makes eye contact with Vorgrok on the ground below as they silently wait for the door's inevitable collapse.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Climb check (athletics) rolled in OOC thread (1d20+3)[*20*]. If that's not good enough to get on the roof let me know and I'll edit the post.

----------


## Farmerbink

For a long, tense minute, Keshkaru continues to try and calm Bardolph.  It's not an effort of speech, exactly, as the Iruxi's druidic wiles and primal influence are channeled through calming gestures, subtle tones and gentle cascades of spoken rhythm.  Almost like clockwork, every few seconds her words are interrupted by another bang as the enraged grizzly bear continues to try and batter through the wooden door.  His efforts don't _seem_ to lessen, as the moments pass, and the wooden beam begins to fail.  

The heroes stand ready, poised in various states, with Pip atop the wagon, Vorgrok nearby ready to interpose, Tessara having just returned with some dried fish and Giggles trying to get the curious circus-goers further from danger.  

Finally, it seems Bardolph must be tiring.  The blows come a little further spread, and less loudly.  With one final, shuddering effort, the wooden beam strains and snaps, the sound of failing supports piercing in the evening air.  With a growl, Bardolph leaps to the ground (about 2 feet beneath the floor of his wagon), and pants.  His glare is crazed, agitated- almost like the docile creature you've all scratched around the shoulders has become possessed by another being.  After a tense moment, his eyes settle on Keshkaru, and he tenses to attack.

_Begin Encounter_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Bardolph succeeded at his athletics check to break down the door on the final check before a minute lapses.  He has acted for this round, and you are all free to act.  He still seems hostile, and possibly hurt or fatigued.  At the very least, he just tore down a wooden door by main strength, over the course of a full minute.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Oh no!" Tessara cries out in dismay as the door finally gives way. "Try not to hurt him!" Following her own advice, she looks around for an inanimate object she can fling at the bear without causing _too_ much damage. As he tenses to pounce against Keshkaru, she begins casting a spell...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If there is a loose bit of fabric lying around, like a spare tent canvas or a performer's dress, Tessara will cast mage hand and try to levitate it over Bardolph's face (hopefully blinding him for a round - maybe he would get a Dex save to avoid it?).

If there aren't any suitable targets for that, she'll cast telekinetic projectile to fling one of broken support beams at him. She'll take a -2 attack penalty to attempt nonlethal damage:
atk (1d20+5)[*22*], dmg (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## DeVermis

Seeing his chance, Pip brandishes his makeshift lasso and prepares to pounce, quickly trying to gauge the best angle. There is no time for hesitation and he leaps from the roof his small fists spread, holding the loop as wide open as he can. He plummets downward, much more gracefully than one would have expected from looking at him, landing squarely on the back of the unsuspecting Bardolph's neck. He has no trouble clamping his knees tight to hold himself in place while he attempts to collar the massive creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Acrobatics to land the jump successfully, rolled in OOC (1d20+7)[*24*]
Athletics check to try to get the loop over Bardolph's head (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 16/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Whoa! Alright, no more kidding - *get away from the bear!*" directs Gigglespit to any remaining onlookers before he turns and encourages those in the thick of it with his magic. "You can do it, guys! _Hold him_!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Final action to try and get onlookers out of the way of danger - Diplomacy (or +3 more with Performance if allowed) (1d20+4)[*7*]
Move close enough to support the party in the fight
Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 status bonus to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects.

----------


## JWallyR

Teeth gritted and bared against the crazed friend, Vorgrok steps up, swinging his mallet in comparatively measured strikes, aiming for the bear's softer spots in hopes of stunning more than smashing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Taking -2 on all attacks in hopes of dealing nonlethal damage.
*Edit: Obviously ceasing if/when the bear is unconscious or otherwise stops fighting.*

Move if required to get into melee range. Otherwise, as many as 3 attacks:
Attack: (1d20+6)[*26*] for (1d10+5)[*13*] nonlethal damage
Attack: (1d20+1)[*12*] for (1d10+5)[*11*] nonlethal damage
Attack: (1d20-4)[*0*] for (1d10+5)[*9*] nonlethal damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Unflinching, Keshkaru faces the angry bear, still trying to soothe him as best she can.

*Spoiler*
Show

I don't know what else to roll, so I'll let Bink adjudicate the outcome.

If and only if Bardolph attacks somebody, then Keshkaru will resort to non-lethal attacks with her tail:
#1 (1d20+5)[*17*] non-lethal bludgeoning (1d6+4)[*5*] (includes +1 for Inspire Courage and -2 for non-lethal)
#2 if applicable, (1d20)[*19*] non-lethal bludgeoning (1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

As Bardolph crouches, picking his target, the heroes burst into activity.  Given the circumstances, they had plenty of time to prepare.

Pip leaps onto Bardolph's shoulders, prompting a grunt of impact and a confused glance upwards as the bear tries to figure out what's happening.  The gestures makes it easy for Pip to attach his makeshift lariat, adding a reliable handle to his encumbering presence.  

In the next moment, Tessara uses her magic to fling a cloak over Bardolph's face.  He reacts predictably, lunging forward and snapping at the empty space from which the obstruction appeared.  

Finally, as Vorgrok steps up to bear the brunt of any violence and Giggles lends encouraging magic to the scene, Keshkaru raises her voice.  With a sharp word carrying the unmistakable tones of command, she insists that Bardolph pay her attention.  Restricted primarily to scent and sound, and weighed down by the combined efforts of Pip, his injuries, and fatigue, the the bear turns towards her and lumbers forward, with caution in his steps instead of intensity.  For a wary heartbeat, Vorgrok stands by, allowing Bardolph to pass.

Finally, Keshkaru presses her hand to his muzzle- still separated by the thick fabric of the cloak.  With a heavy sigh, Bardolph settles to the ground.  Within moments, Keshkaru can _feel_ something leave him, and heavy, whimpering sighs herald the onset of sleep so deep the bear almost immediately begins to dream.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Outwardly, the iruxi woman doesn't display a great deal of emotion. Her companions, those who have known her for a while, aren't surprised, this being something her kind is known for. But she turns to them, and says simply: 

"Thank you, all. I have to say... I was frightened to death, right here. But there was something in your voice, Gigglespit, that told me to carry on. Genius idea, the cape, too. And you all, Tessara, Vorgork, Pip, you bought me the time I needed to get through to him. Still... It was close."

She pats the sleeping bear's shoulder. "Sleep, friend, you need to... I think we shouldn't try to get him back into the cage until he's well rested and fed."

She looks again at her friends. "This was not natural. Something... Some force... Took him over for a minute. I think we have an enemy who's trying to kill us, the circus. Not just poor Myron."

A heavy silence follows her words.

----------


## JWallyR

Staying his weapon mid-swing as the others' efforts seem to take effect, Vorgrok _thumps_ the business end of the heavy sledge to the ground, and steadies himself with one thick hand about its haft as he slides heavily down to one knee. The typically impassive dwarf looks up at the outwardly expressionless iruxi with tears of relief cutting through the grime and sweat of the evening's unexpected exertions on his earthy cheeks. After several seconds, he stumps over beside the collapsed bear, reaching out to scratch gently between its furry shoulders.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara puts a hand to her chest, breathing heavily as she waits for her heartbeat to slow down. "Thank the gods! Good work, Keshkaru. Whatever foul magics did this, they seem to be gone. None of this makes any sense, though - how would something - or _someone_ - be manipulating all of the animals around the circus? And why did it - or they - stop just when Bardolph had broken through the cage?" She paces fretfully back and forth as she walks, shooting relieved glances at the now-slumbering bear.

"Now, what were we- oh! Right - looking for clues! Wait, you don't suppose it's connected, do you? Pip and I walk over here to investigate and it's that exact moment that Bardolph decides to go crazy?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Gigglespit takes a deep breath before turning away from the scene and continuing his effort to clear the area. "Alright, everyone, go on, go on...Yes, we will make sure Bardolph gets medical attention...No, I don't think he's badly hurt...Yes, if you see anything weird, speak up, especially tonight! Too much has happened to be coincidence, but there's no point in panicking. Hey! I said no panicking - calm it down, breathe...that's right..."

Every so often he looks towards the other PCs, his face a mask behind which they can see a _very_ stressed performer doing his best to keep everyone moving forward...

----------


## Farmerbink

For a long moment, nobody dares move.  After several seconds pass, it seems probable that Bardolph has been freed from whatever influence compelled his hostility.  Now he rests- not silently, but _heavily,_ and the party is free to act.  

For now, the questions seem to be piling up, but they're painting a clear image.  But who fits the mold?

----------


## DeVermis

Pip breathes a sigh of relief as he feels Bardolph's muscles gradually relax. Gingerly he slides down to the ground, leaving the makeshift rope collar where it is, just in case. Whoever did this may do it again. He brushes off his torn shirt and glances around unsure what to say. He hasn't been at the circus as long as many of the others and thus doesn't known Myron, or Bardolph for that matter, as well. What he does know however, is that the night is probably far from over. As Tessara had pointed out, there was a good chance that Bardolph's... affliction, had been timed and that the perpetrator is still close by.

At this point Pip is reasonably confident in the group now standing around the bear. They had proven their trustworthiness several times now. The rest of the workers, well, that was hard to say. He didn't _want_ one of them to be behind all this, but he couldn't rule it out either.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Well, it's more important than ever to get to the bottom of this! But we should stay within earshot and nobody wanders off alone - what if this happens again? Somebody should probably also stay with Bardolph, to make sure he isn't disturbed."

Tessara frowns and pushes her fingers into her forehead, trying to think. "Just who, or what, could be behind this? Nobody in the circus that I know of, unless one of the rustabouts is secretly a powerful wizard!" She chuckles weakly at the thought. "This all started tonight, with our debut performance in Abberton - someone in the audience, perhaps? But who would attack the circus? Who would want it to fai-..." The blood suddenly drains from her cheeks, an odd effect against her purple-gray skin. "Madame Dusklight! She's hated this troupe from the moment it started luring performers away from the Celestial Menagerie. If anyone wants us to fail, it would be her - and on our opening night, no less! You don't think she could be behind this, do you???"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Gigglespit, looking exhausted and wide-eyed from his efforts to keep the crowd of other circus-folk away from the worst of things sits down with a deliberate plop on the ground beside Tessara. Looking up he says, "Aren't there three things needed in most courts to build a case against a person accused of a crime? Means, motive, and opportunity, right?" Ticking off each on his fingers, he continues, "For 'means' they would need magic of some kind - while Dusklight may not be so inclined herself, she has the money to get such help if the old circus doesn't have someone already on staff who could do it... 'Motive' is obvious - she hates that we got out from under her thumb... 'Opportunity' is also pretty clear. Our first performance as an independent circus is critical. If we had flopped tonight - and it came close - we'd be bleeding performers back to her already.

I think it could be her, yeah. But how do we prove it? And how do we protect ourselves until we _can_ prove it?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"This is a possibility, I hadn't thought about that... But for immediate purposes, there's nothing we can do to prove it, or to react against it. I move that we finish a thorough search of the camp for more clues. Hopefully, no more traps and tricks, but if there are any, then we must find them earlier rather than later." With that, the practical-minded Keshkaru goes back, this time to explore the area around the families' wagons.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a shrug Giggles hops up and follows Keshkaru, looking around for anything out of the ordinary. "So...how do we know we are looking at a clue?" he asks the reptilian humanoid, not wanting to be too distracting but genuinely curious as to what she is looking to find.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"No idea. Something out of the ordinary? The presence of magic? I think what happened to Bardolph cannot be otherwise explained. Unfortunately, I failed to pray for the spiritual strength to seek for magical auras... I didn't expect our show this evening would necessitate divining powers. That leaves our mundane senses to find if anything untoward is around."

----------


## MuffinMan

"I guess you're right..." Tessara nods and turns to reconsider the group of wagons that were her original goal. "Come on, Pip - let's finish checking the wagons around the animal area. Then perhaps we can walk the perimeter of the camp before turning in for the night."

*Spoiler: Searching*
Show

Tessara plans to look around the wagons in the "animals & acrobatics" area first, followed by a counter-clockwise loop around the campgrounds (passing by the "moderately-wooded outskirts").

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok says nothing as the others speculate about the source of the mayhem, but his fingers grip the handle of his sledge with white-knuckled intensity at the mention of "Dusklight". His brows start to bristle, and it is only with a deliberate effort (and some visibly deep breaths) that he contains his ire while continuing to gently stroke the unconscious bear.

"'ll stay with Bardolph. Might need a hand up." grunts out the dwarf. "But I'll be list'nin'."

----------


## DeVermis

Pip joins Tessara to continue their search, his only complaint a barely audible mutter: "Went so well last time."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pip remembers the mess of animal tracks that he saw previously and will thus be paying more attention to the ground as they search.

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok waits with Bardolph, who to all appearances seems to be sleeping deeply.  The bear's dreams send tics through his legs while he chases phantom prey in his minds eye.  The scene is actually kind of comforting- it's reminiscent of many happy exhaustions from the past.

Meanwhile, Keshkaru and Giggles make their way through the camp towards the quiet_er_ portions of their site.  They pass near to the fire, and witness an uncomfortable sight: no one is _hurt,_ but the gathered groups of actors, families, and supporting laborers huddles closely for fear of whatever awaits in the night.  Instead of the traditional and pleasant sights of revelry and abandon typical of an after-show party, everyone seems subdued, frightened.  A few encouraging glances flick their way, but by and large the circus you've come to know as family is legitimately scared.

Tessara and Pip take a few minutes to investigate the rest of the nearby wagons.  The other animals seem less agitated (though the other animals are all "prey," and less naturally prone to violence?), and the various spaces and tools set up for acrobatics practice seem to have gone unmolested.  They begin to work their way southward, carefully stepping across the dry surface of partially-submerged stones just outside the camp's outskirts.  As they prowl onward, Pip suddenly discovers the faint impression of animal tracks.  

It's hard to tell, as the relatively thick grass outside the camp has masked much of the passage, but a mask of rat tracks similar to the scuffs left around Myron's tent crosses their path here- leading to the camp from the nearby woods (or from/to, it's impossible to be sure).  As he looks up, a pair of the roustabouts steps lively out of the woods, carrying a sizeable pile of freshly-collected firewood, each.  With a sudden yelp, one of them jumps, dropping his load, and scampers out of the woods.  A pair of vipers are hot on his heels, snapping forward with oddly-coordinated looking attacks.

_Begin combat!_  The players and vipers are both not surprised, and can act as normal, beginning with players. Map updated

----------


## DeVermis

"Over here!" Pip shouts as he draws his rapier. Wasting no time he charges the vipers, hoping to distract them from the hapless roustabouts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Draw weapon
Action 2: stride to space in front of v1
Action 3: Take a stab at v1 with the rapier: (1d20+7)[*17*], damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
If Pip is attacked he will use his reaction on nimble dodge (+2 AC against that attack)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 16/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"What is it? We're coming!" yells Giggles as he starts running towards the commotion. Once out of the light of the campfires he mutters, "I wish we had some more _light_!" as one of his gloves begins to glow brightly like a torch.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

One action to get to V15. Two actions to cast Light on one of the gloves of his ringmaster costume.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's head jerks upward from his watchful gaze on the sleeping Bardolph toward the cries of his friends. Wordlessly, he lumbers their direction, swinging his sledge into a readied position...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Not sure how many actions this takes. As many Stride actions as it takes. Should he manage to get to melee range, attack:
Attack: (1d20+7)[*10*]
Damage: (1d10+4)[*7*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 18  HP: 24
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

----------


## MuffinMan

"Keep running! We'll help you!" Tessara calls out encouragement to the rustabouts as they flee the vipers. Casting a spell, she sends one of the discarded firelogs spinning at the nearest viper, trying to knock it back.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I think you've got "T" and "K" mixed up on the map - Tessara was walking the perimeter with Pip  :Small Tongue: 

Move to S/13 and cast telekinetic projectile targeting viper v2:
attack (1d20+7)[*14*], damage (1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hearing the ruckus, Keshkaru reacts immediately. Turning on her heels, she hustles to a position where she can survey the scene, and begins casting.

"L'esprit du feu furieux
Vient à notre défense
L'ennemi mystérieux
Aura sa récompense!"

From her claw, a fiery ray erupts, to strike at the nearest viper.

*Spoiler*
Show

MuffinMan is correct, Keshkaru was with Giggles looking at the families' wagons. I take it she begins in Y13. 

Stride to W13 W16, cast Produce Flame.

Attack (1d20+7)[*26*] fire damage [roll]1d4=4[/roll] EDIT: damage rolled in OOC: *5*. If this is a crit, damage is doubled + the viper takes 1d4 persistent fire damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes rush to act, with mixed success.  As Pip closes the distance, both vipers warily slither back into the underbrush (_they have a reaction that allows quick retreats and denies AoOs_).  The Goblin, for the moment, is left with nothing to strike.

Vorgrok lumbers towards the fray.  Delayed slightly by the slick stones crossing the creek, he continues to approach using the "better safe than sorry" method.

Giggles casts the scene into an eerie light, greatly increasing the visibility and revealing one of the vipers' new hiding place (the other is outside of cover).  

Tessara flings a telekinetic projectile, but _just_ misses the tiny snake.  It lets out a warning hiss which rapidly turns pained as Keshkaru sears it with a sudden burst of flames.

The vipers respond with... unusually ferocious and sound tactics.  They swarm forward, rapidly lashing out at Pip in a quick series of strikes.  In a sudden mass of violence, Pip is struck 3 times by the little snakes.  If it weren't for the wracking pain of his muscles contracting violently at the influx of venom, it might not even hurt much (_Pip takes 5 physical damage and 11 poison damage_).

_Round 2_ Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC, @Pip:*
Show

For mechanical reasons having a lot to do with the PBP medium, you were essentially denied a third action last round.  Consequently, *you get 4 actions this round*.  It's not worth the complication to have your first action happen prior to the vipers taking their turns, so you can simply act from here.  If you choose to strike multiple times, both your first and second attacks will resolve free of multiple attack penalty, this round only.

In addition, Pip is currently afflicted by viper venom.  He'll take 1d8 poison damage on the viper's turn, if he fails a DC 16 fort save. 
 You can roll that save if you'd like, or I will, on the viper's turn.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 2*

"*Pip!!!*" Tessara cries out in alarm as her friend is swarmed by the biting vipers. Furrowing her brows, she weaves an even greater spell. Suddenly three tendrils of pure arcane energy appear behind her, hovering in midair for a second before crashing into the pair of vipers with great force!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

3 actions to cast magic missile for 3 missiles

1 missile against v2: (1d4+1)[*5*] force damage
2 missiles against v1: (2d4+2)[*8*] force damage

----------


## Farmerbink

As quickly as it began, it's over.  Tessara's magical bolts strike unerringly, and snuff both vipers from the mortal coil.

_End Combat._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Pip! Come here  I have something that will help _soothe_ those snake bites..." cries Giggles as he runs towards the goblin. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles doesn't actually have to be closer than 30 ft to use it but he is concerned for his friend - he casts Soothe targeting Pip, to heal him for (1d10+4)[*10*] HPs.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Please take care of him! I'll try to find what causes these..." The iruxi doesn't finish her sentence, instead charging into the wooden area, looking for something... someone, responsible for these attacks. She walks among the trees and bushes, all the while asking the spirits for help in her search.

*Spoiler*
Show

She'll use her Guidance cantrip a few times, to boost her Perception bonus to +8.

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing that Giggles is taking care of Pip, Tessara goes after Keshkaru. "Wait, don't go alone - I'm coming too!" She follows her friends into the woods, feeling distinctly out of place in the remnants of her performing dress.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip winces as he feels the burning of the snake's venom slowly subside. He looks gratefully at Giggles "Thanks! I thought I was a goner for sure there. Wasn't expecting the bastards to be so darn fast. On the bright side, looks like our search is on the right track. Lets hurry before we get left behind!" Pip prod's gingerly at the bite wound as he follows the others.

----------


## JWallyR

Growling in frustration at having failed to assist his friend more quickly, Vorgrok wordlessly charges into the underbrush after the others, sledge readied and eyes narrowed as he scans for some sign of danger or foes...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception is +7; Survival roll (tracking?) (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Pip feels an echo of the initial wracking pain as his body masters the dose of viper poison.  It's a sting he won't soon forget, but for now it has passed.  Thanks in part to Giggles, he's already feeling quite a bit better.

The two roustabouts take their time recovering the dropped wood.  They bow and nod and apologize gratuitously.  One looks for a moment like he might be sick, having probably never witnessed such violence, though all of his friends appear to have handled themselves and are safe.  They both return to the bonfire with all reasonable haste, wanting less than nothing to do with anything like that.

Keshkaru steps into the underbrush and receives...  absolutely nothing noteworthy from the spirits.  Woods _always_ have spirits lurking about, of one sort or another.  She strides forward several paces, discomfited by the sensation, the utter silence of her thoughts serving as a distraction all its own

It's fortunate then, that Vorgrok barks out a "There!" when he does.  Ignorant of the inexplicable _wrongness_ of these woods, Vorgrok's keen eye has spotted another viper- this one _much_ larger, about 5 feet in front of Keshkaru.  It is coiled to strike, and stares at the druidess with reptilian apathy, waiting patiently for her to take two more steps.

Map updated.  There is the potential for renewed hostilities- roll perception for init if you choose to attack.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru is completely thrown off by the lack of response from the spirits. Voices from beyond the grave have become like family to her over the years. Losing contact is more than just unexpected, it is deeply unsettling. _What is this place?_ She takes a step back, too shaken to take any aggressive action at that point. With worry, she notes the unusual size of the viper.

*Spoiler*
Show

I would try to Recall Knowledge here. Are vipers this big natural?

----------


## MuffinMan

At the side of the enormous viper, Tessara clasps a hand over her own mouth to stifle a scream. Keshkaru's calm demeanor is the only thing keeping her from bursting. "_Kesh, look out!_" she whispers urgently, trying to alert her friend without antagonizing the serpent.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"All right, let's see if I can convince this one to go away..." Still a bit shaken, Keshkaru begins an undulating movement of her whole body, a mesmerizing motion intended to ingratiate herself to the serpent.

*Spoiler*
Show

Wild Empathy / Diplomacy (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles follows Pip and the others, stopping as he sees Keshkaru's undulating motion. Following the lizardfolk's gaze he sees the large viper and gasps. Going still and silent he waits to see the results of Keshkaru's efforts...

----------


## Farmerbink

Keshkaru begins entreating the viper, an odd display at best to the gathered circus folk.  Still, the huge coiled creature watches her intently, and over a few moments begins to relax.  The change is almost like an ice block melting as the tension flows out of its coils and its head lowers.  It continues to stare with reptilian intensity- one Keshkaru knows by nature is no longer violent but remains disquieting to the others.

The druid notes an odd change in behavior, however.  The snake's attitude has changed too much to be a simple consequence of her efforts.  Not only has she appeased to its nature (it isn't actually hungry or threatened), but it's noteworthy to realize how far from its nature it _was behaving_.  The thought occurs to her that- with enough effort- she could probably convince the snake to attack passers-by as a matter of course.  

For the moment, however, the viper is appeased.  No longer interested in the party, it slithers into a deeper portion of undergrowth- the better to avoid unwanted confrontation near the game trail the roustabouts were using to forage for firewood.  

The game trail itself shows significant signs of recent disturbance.  You know laborers have been using it, so anyone else might, also.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"_What_ is going on tonight?" asks Giggles to no one in particular as he watches the snake slither away. "We need to get everyone safe so we can sit down and start to figure this out...my head feels like it is about to explode! I'm supposed to be the biggest troublemaker around here, but I never hurt anyone!"

----------


## DeVermis

"I think we have a decision to make. Do we want to plunge ahead before the trail grows cold, or do we want to wait for the relative safety of the daylight to see where this leads us?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru pauses, taking her time to think the matter over. "I think we first need to finish our survey of the grounds, and check if there are any other traps or other dangers at large. I wouldn't like to go to sleep without first making sure all of our friends are safe."

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara nods in agreement with Keshkaru. "I think so too! Let's see... the only place we haven't checked on our circuit is those rocks by the family wagons," she points. "How about we check there first and then we can come back to this trail? It shouldn't go anywhere in the next five minutes!" She chuckles a little _too_ nervously.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles follows the others, staying close as his nerves start to get to him. He keeps an eye out for anything unusual and does his best to manage his discomfort..."I'm going to need a strong drink after this...and not because I got to be ringleader tonight..." he mutters unhappily.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes, let's do that. Then I'd like to check out this rocky area, and we can leave the trail for last." Thinking aloud, Keshkaru adds, "I want to understand what's going on, there. But first..." The iruxi starts on a sprint, towards the animal cages. There, she finds Ozkrak, the raptor. "Come here, little girl... The show's over, but I still need your friendship and help." Eager to get out, the toothy dinosaur gets out, and nearly runs ahead of her mistress as she goes back to the wagons.

----------


## Farmerbink

The ragtag band returns to the relative safety of the wagons before heading to the southern fringes to investigate the family wagons.  Moreso than the area where the acrobats and animal handlers ended up, this portion of the camp is almost totally silent.  None of the families with kids felt safe to return to their wagons- not even to change out of their performing costumes.  They remain gathered by the campfire, waiting for word that the campsite is safe again.

As such, the party is by far the loudest and most distracting part of their own search.  Spreading out to go around a few wagons, Ozkrak suddenly stops short, looking to the south.  At the same time, Pip happens to glance over and sees a curtain settling into place on the Kanbali's wagon.  You just saw everyone from that acrobatic family at the campfire, so who or whatever is in their wagon- it isn't _them_.

Map updated

----------


## DeVermis

Normally Pip would think nothing of something as seemingly trivial as this, but this night certainly wasn't normal. Pip silently waves his arms to get the attention of the others before pointing to the wagon and miming someone looking out from behind an object. He approaches slowly, putting his ear to the wooden wall and listening intently.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Careful, Pip!" whispers Giggles as he sneaks around to the front of the wagon. The blue gnome sneaks up and quietly tests the door handle to see if it is unlocked.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok glowers at the disturbance to the Kanbali's wagon. With bared teeth, he tiptoes as best he can behind the quieter members of the makeshift security squad, his heavy sledge ready for use...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Perception is +7
Stealth: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Raptor in tow, Keshkaru moves closer to the wagon, trying to see what's going on inside.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception is +7, or +6 for Ozkrak (who has Scent as well).

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara starts to exclaim something at Pip's pantomiming but then thinks better of it, following her companions to take a position near the door to the wagon...

----------


## Farmerbink

As soon as Giggles pulls on the latch to the Kanbali's wagon, the door bursts open- pressed from the inside!

_Surprise!_

A huge mess of rats pours out of the door- several having just muscled it open of their own accord.  They _swarm_ over Giggles, piling out of the wagon and onto Keshkaru, Ozkrak, and Pip- biting and gnawing as they go.  One unreasonably large rat seems to serve as a kind of focal point for the swarm.  It snaps at Giggles from the open doorway, but the colorful Gnome is easily able to turn and deflect its jaws away from his person.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Giggles took 3 damage from the swarm, Keshkaru 4, Ozkrak 4, and Pip 6.

I rolled secretly for the various exposures to filth fever, the rat's disease.  I'll let you know as it becomes relevant #schemesfordays.

We're taking the same perception and stealth checks I previously rolled as initiative. 
Ozkrak and Pip to act.  I _may_ reassess at that point, but I _think_ the enemies will act in a block on that initiative.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip is ready this time and as the door bursts open he springs forward, adrenaline overpowering the pain from the bites.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Draw rapier
Action 2: Move next to the door
Action 3: Attempt to stab the big fellow (1d20+7)[*17*] to hit (rolled in OOC), [*6*] damage
Reaction: If I get attacked, use reaction for nimble dodge, +2 to AC for that attack

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grateful to Ozkrak when the raptor's sharp senses warn her of an imminent attack, Keshkaru is nonetheless surprised when the mass of disgusting little mammals reaches this far, this fast. It washes over her, biting and scratching... No words are necessary between them: Her furious animal friend is already in full retaliation mode, all bites and claws. The iruxi's powerful tail wipes a dozen of rats off their feet and throws them against the wagon's wheel nearby, while her clawed hand reaches for another group attempting to climb up her leg.

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru (HP 6/16)
#1 Command Ozkrak to attack
#2 tail swipe (1d20+6)[*24*] damage (1d6+3)[*7*] 
#3 claw strike (agile) (1d20+2)[*10*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*] 

Ozkrak (HP 10/14)
#1 bite (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*] 
#2 talon strike (agile) (1d20+2)[*18*] damage (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

*Round "1a"*

Keshkaru, Ozkrak, and Pip leap into the fray with the ferocity that only pain can inspire.  In a moment, the strong Iruxi lashes out with a broad, sweeping strike of her muscular tail.  The rats are utterly unprepared for such an assault, and a huge number are crushed beneath the blow and scattered beneath the nearby wagons where the scamper off to seek safety.  As Ozkrak lashes out with fury, it's immediately apparent that the raptor's sharp teeth and rending claws are dramatically less effective.  She slices a few rats into ragged pieces, but so many still remain.  

Pip ignores the swarm entirely, preferring to focus on the larger rat with focused precision.  He lunges forward and drives his rapier deep into the rat's flank.  It bleeds, squeals, and squirms, but remains on its feet for the moment.

That's when a voice from inside the wagon calls out, "I had hoped to murder more of you while the whole town was watching, that would have frightened away the _poisoners_ for good!"  Suddenly, the grass trampled under so many feet and wagons wheels springs up, twisting around ankles and calves and threatening to throw you to the ground.  

Pip is the only one in a position to see the raggedly-dressed Halfling woman who just shouted and cast a spell.  She was hiding in the wagon, with all the rats.  

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

The marked area on the map is now considered difficult terrain- where the wagons don't leave it impassible entirely. 
In addition, everyone will need to start their turns with a DC 21 reflex save, or else have their movement speed further reduced by 10 feet.  On a critical failure, you will be immobilized entirely.

In the interest of managing close space without too much headache, I had Pip shove Giggles out of the way to make his attack (which also has the convenient effect of removing Giggles from the swarm, for now).

*All except Keshkaru and Pip to act.*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1a*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 13/18, Speed 25 15 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Ouch! Why would you send rats against your _friends_?" cries Gigglespit as he walks to a spot where he can see the new speaker and directs his occult magic at her.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

DC 21 Reflex Save - (1d20+6)[*11*] or entangled for -10 ft movement speed. (fail)

Actions - 1. Move to a position where Giggles can see the halfling druid. If he has to get into the swarm's space to do it he would prioritize casting over avoiding the swarm. 
2 and 3. Cast Charm DC 17 on them to try and stop them from continuing combat.

----------


## JWallyR

"Grrrr-ah!" grunts Vorgrok, the shorter-than-average dwarf finding himself suddenly caught up in the grasping foliage. Snarling out his frustration, he tries his best to muscle through the suddenly treacherous terrain, swinging his sledge at any vermin unfortunate enough to find themselves within its reach.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Reflex Save failed in OOC, leaving the dwarf at effective range of 5 feet on a Stride action.
Action 1: Activate Rage: +2 damage, -1AC, +3 temp HP, 1 minute duration
Action 2: Stride (if necessary to reach a foe, including the swarm) or Attack
Action 3: Same as action #2

As many as 2 potential attacks:
Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*9*] for (1d10+6)[*7*] bludgeoning
Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (1d10+6)[*16*] bludgeoning *Edit: Does not include -5 for second attack, FYI*

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 17  HP: 24 (+3 temp)
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

Rage: +2 damage, -1 AC, +3 temp HP, 1 minute duration

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Eeeek!_ I hate rats!" Tessara lets out a squeal of terror at the sudden swarm. Instinctively she weaves her most powerful spell, and just as with the vipers three magical projectiles rise out of midair and slam against the vermin.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stay put and use 3 actions to cast magic missile:
2 missiles against Dire Rat: (2d4+2)[*6*] force damage
1 missile against Rat Swarm: (1d4+1)[*5*] force damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Just as suddenly as the assault began, it comes to a screeching halt.  Vorgrok struggles against the vines for just a moment before giving up and bringing his sledgehammer down on the swarm of rats.  Much like Keshkaru's tail, the damage is catastrophic, dispersing the remaining vermin with devastating efficacy.  Tessara's spell has similar results on the now-lone giant rat.  It shudders and collapses under her magical assault.

Finally, as the vermin die all around her, Giggles' spell grabs hold of the Halfling's mind.  She blinks a few times, stares blankly for a moment, and then wonders aloud, "I-  I don't know!  I'm sorry, friend!"

_End of combat_

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok turns his frenzied gaze from the dispersing swarm of vermin toward the darkness within the wagon... but the sudden change in tone from the speaker gives him pause. Still breathing heavily and with a suspicious scowl on his face, he moves to stand just to one side of the entrance to the wagon, his sledge resting on one shoulder.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Everybody STOP!*" yells Gigglespit, his tone full of authority (if a bit too high-pitched to have the impact one might hope). "I want everyone to take a moment and breathe, calm down, and put away your weapons. I need to speak with my _friend_ here and see if we can settle down and see what is wrong. Can someone please ask the Kanbali family if I can use their wagon for several minutes?"

Turning to the halfling, Giggles smiles warmly as he walks inside the wagon. He leaves the door open a bit so others can listen discretely and says, "Hi! I'm Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback, but you can call me Giggles. I know we're friends, but do you mind telling me your name?"

"Um, I'm Nemia Bramblecloak."

"Hello, Nemia. It's plain that you're upset about something, but I think you might have made the wrong decision - hurting or killing people isn't the way to get everyone on your side. What is wrong? How can I help?"

"Oh, I don't want everyone on my side. I want the poisoners from Abberton dead or frightened away! That's why I had the snakes kill your ringleader and attack during the show. I didn't expect you to stop me, though!"

"Oh...I see...What do you mean by poisoners? Have the people of Abberton done something wrong?"

"Of course they have! They are part of a _town_, and people like them are always hurting nature and the animals and plants near their towns. They're noisy, greedy, and they deserve what's coming to them!"

"Wow...alright. It sounds like you don't much like civilization, huh?"

"Nope. And since I can stop them and no one else can or will, I have to do something about it."

"I think I see. Well, can you help me make sure no one else gets hurt tonight, at least? We have good people in the circus - including some children - and I am sure you don't want to really hurt them when they haven't done anything wrong, right? Especially if they can be convinced to be part of the solution..." Giggles puts extra emphasis in this question, making it clear that everything else hinges on Nemia's answer.

Nemia seems to take a moment to think about Giggles' request before answering. "I guess I can stop...the little ones didn't really do anything to deserve me killing them, but I'm not so sure about the adults. How can they help? People usually hurt nature, not help it...I mean, I came here to kill people and scare them away!"

Giggles gulps audibly as he struggles to try and understand this perspective. Taking a deep breath he continues to try and argue away from violence, saying, "Do you really want to kill people? Or just stop the poisoning of the land? If they can help clean up and stop hurting animals and plants, you would have allies..."

With a snort Nemia spits, "Not likely - I can't even get the druids to help me. No one wants to be nature's ally except me."

"Wait a minute! I could be an ally - do you trust me enough to let me try and make this happen without killing any more people?"

After a long moment of Nemia looking at Giggles seriously she nods. "I believe I could trust you enough. Do you really think you can help me save this area without me killing anyone else?"

Giggles nods firmly, looking squarly at the halfling and demanding, "I can help you, but there's a condition. You have to come to me before making any rash decisions, like hurting people or sending animals or plants to hurt them. Deal?"

"Alright - deal. So, how do we start?"

"Well, first we need to turn tonight around as best we can. If everyone is scared of you they won't let me work with you. Is there anything else around here that you have set up to hurt the circus people? We found Myron - that's the ringleader you killed, the bear, and the snakes in the woods. Is there anything else?"

"No, that's everything I've done. Well, that and the rats, but they won't be a threat anymore either."

"Alright, then here's what we are going to do: I am going to introduce you to the folks right out there. We are going to tell them that you came here to hurt people, but I've convinced you to stop. Some of them are likely to be angry - Myron was a really nice, good guy. Everyone liked him. I don't know what they are going to do, but I will stick beside you to try and help make this right. Ready?"

At Nemia's confirmation Giggles walks to the door and opens it to his allies. "This is Nemia - she's here because she thought the only way to protect nature was to hurt people. I think I have convinced her otherwise. We need to try and help make this all as right as we can, but I don't want anyone hurting her any - she wasn't a friend before, but now she is and I think we can make this better with her help..."

----------


## MuffinMan

> "*Everybody STOP!*" yells Gigglespit, his tone full of authority (if a bit too high-pitched to have the impact one might hope). "I want everyone to take a moment and breathe, calm down, and put away your weapons. I need to speak with my _friend_ here and see if we can settle down and see what is wrong. Can someone please ask the Kanbali family if I can use their wagon for several minutes?"


Tessara nods and rushes off to find the Kanbalis, and so misses all but the end of other Giggles' exchange with the halfling woman. When she hears his proposal she nearly loses it. "A _friend_!? Giggles, are you out of your mind?!?! She _murdered_ The Thunder!!! Not an accident, not self-defense - *murder*! She admitted it and she doesn't feel bad about it! She tried to do the same to all of us! The only reason she's talking now is that you tricked her with a spell! None of us will be safe tonight while she's on the loose - you know what we have to do!" Tessara is trembling and breathing heavily, the uncharacteristic sternness piling onto the stress of the bizarre situation.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru listens to Gigglespit's exchange with the halfling druid with no apparent emotion, but inside her, Nemia's story stirs up a storm of memories. Stories of her tribe losing their fishing grounds to encroaching humans, fishermen maybe, but the kind that come with swords and bows. Twice in her parents' lifetime, having to relocate to less favorable places deeper in the marshes. The fires in the forests she traveled in. The destruction wrought by this dwarf alchemist, on a quest for a rare marsh flower for whatever concoction she was researching. _Yes, civilization can be deadly for nature. Still._ 

She steps forward, her legs and tail covered in oozing blood from the rat bites she sustained. "I share the faith you have in nature and the desire to defend it, Nemia. There are many ways to be its ally." Behind her, Ozkrak hisses, baring blood-covered fangs. She snaps at a stray rat, chews it once, and begins to devour the back-broken rodent. "Violence won't help. Believe me - my people, they tried. They won victories, they made killings. But eventually, we always had to retreat, after much suffering. And innocents suffered the most, on both sides. Peace is the better way, no, the only way to share this world between people and animals, people and plants, people and the land. In any other path, lays death for you, death for others."

The iruxi turns to Tessara. "Of course it would be the safe way, the easier way... But, taking one more life won't bring the Thunder back, you know that, my friend. Can we at least try to avoid further bloodshed? I realize Giggles only won us a short truce. If there's a chance to turn it into something lasting, isn't it worth an attempt?"

----------


## DeVermis

> At Nemia's confirmation Giggles walks to the door and opens it to his allies. "This is Nemia - she's here because she thought the only way to protect nature was to hurt people. I think I have convinced her otherwise. We need to try and help make this all as right as we can, but I don't want anyone hurting her any - she wasn't a friend before, but now she is and I think we can make this better with her help..."


Pip watches quietly to see how the others will react to Giggles's proposition, but does not put away his rapier. His judgement on this individual was settled long before they met face to face. Giving murderers a second chance was a luxury that had never been available to him. Besides, a lifetime of zealotry is not reversed in a day, they should end her now while it would be easy.

Still, as a relative newcomer, Pip does not act on his feelings. This is not his decision to make.

----------


## JWallyR

The scowl on Vorgrok's face deepens, but there is no exterior change to his posture or demeanor as the "conversation" continues. He breathes deeply and slowly, readied for any sudden change in the character of the encounter.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles' expression goes from cautious hope to despair as Tessara speaks. At Keshkaru's words some of that hope returns, but the expressions on Pip's and Vorgrok's faces don't give him much. "I just don't want to kill anyone, and I think we should try doing this a different way," he says, quietly, as he looks down to the floor of the wagon. "Myron was my friend too. He always laughed at my pranks and never got angry with me when a joke went wrong. I'm going to miss him too!" 

Nearly in tears, the blue gnome sits down on the short ladder steps into the wagon as his emotions begin to overwhelm him. "Hurting or killing Nemia isn't going to bring him back, though! I won't help you kill her - she may deserve it, but I won't help do it."

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara crosses her arms and sighs as both Keshkaru and Giggles present a united front against her suggestion, while Vorgrok and Pip are keeping their opinions to themselves for the moment. "Well if you're not going to listen to _reason_..." she begins in exasperation. 

"How can we keep everybody safe? Will she promise not to hurt anyone else? If she does, can we believe her? Do we need to have someone guarding her around the clock? Just how much confidence do you have in that magic trick, anyway?" She crosses to a camp stool left vacated by one of the performers and sits, placing her head in her hands. "I don't _want_ to kill anyone, either - but the safety of the circus comes first!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks up at Tessara and replies, "It's no trick anymore - we talked and I think I have convinced Nemia not to do things this way. There is a real problem that she is trying to fix, but she shouldn't have done it this way...As for the rest, I don't really know. Maybe Nemia can stay with me and Keshkaru until you feel safe...?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara looks up and stares at Giggles for a long moment, inwardly reflecting on their short but meaningful time together at the circus. Finally she sighs and her posture relaxes, a look of resignation on her face. "It'll have to do, I suppose. I hope you you're right, for all our sakes..." The sidelong glance she sends towards the halfling woman makes it clear that _she_ still harbors mistrust, and a great deal of it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Me too...so...What are we going to tell everyone else? The truth?"

----------


## JWallyR

"'The truth will out,'" grunts Vorgrok, his brow-furrowed gaze still fixed on the maker of the night's mischief.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru takes a moment before she reacts. She looks at Gigglespit with her unblinking (or at least, not visibly blinking) reptilian eyes. 

"I don't think we have a choice. We owe our companions the truth about what happened to the Thunder. He was our leader and friend. It's true I don't know how they will react."

She pauses, a long, heavy silence that's probably awkward for everyone but her. The same cold eyes look at Nemia.

"In my experience, most humans, elves, and little people appreciate an expression of regret for acts that pained them. Would you be prepared to tell them you are sorry and won't do something like this again?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Nemia looks up as she is beckoned from the wagon (she waited inside dutifully, at Giggle's request, while the party discussed the immediate nature of what to do with her).  She eyes Keshkaru with a steady gaze that manages to seem familiar to the Iruxi.  The druids are keen enough to immediately realize that they have more in common than either does with the vast majority of their friends and companions.  Nemia ponders her response, recognizing its importance.

She scowls deeply, struggling with the thoughts, the words.  "I...  I want only what is best for the land and the animals in it...  If these people really are friends to nature, I...  I am sorry to have hurt them."  Her face takes on a flinty, hard expression.  Rigid with determination, she continues more harshly.  "But if I am betrayed, I would do it again, and worse!  I _must_ find peace for the wilds, above all else!"

She immediately realizes that she has both agreed and not, to Keshkaru's request.  "I don't know how else to say it," she admits, perhaps a little ashamed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"It's going to have to be alright," Giggles says, from his seat on the ladder into the wagon. "Nothing any of us can do will change the past, but we can make the future better. Besides - we're a circus, everyone here is a bit of an outcast or weird or something. We can help heal nature and the wilds and you can find some peace here with us.

It's probably not obvious, but I'm usually a pretty happy, crazy guy. I probably get in more trouble in one afternoon than most of the rest of the crew gets into all week! Though tonight started off with a tragic mistake, let's start having a better time. Come on - we should introduce you to the Professor. He will know how to go about talking to the rest of the carnies." Bouncing up from his seat, Giggles takes Nemia's hand (oblivious to any social norms or lack thereof) and begins to all-but drag her towards the Professor's wagon. "After that we can have something to drink and try to relax from all this..."

----------


## JWallyR

Vorkgrok raises one bushy eyebrow at the semi-apology, but at the lack of overt hostility being displayed by the halfling druid, he relaxes somewhat, resting the business end of his heavy sledge against one burly shoulder.

He falls into line as Giggles begins to lead their "guest" to the Professor. His readiness to do so suggests that he's not confident it will go as smoothly as Giggles seems to hope.

----------


## MuffinMan

"The Professor... good idea!" Tessara nods. "I'll go let the other performers know that danger has been dealt with, and that the Professor will make an announcement soon with the specifics. Go on, I'll meet you there!" She hurries off to begin reassuring the circus' other members that the immediate threat has passed, although she avoids giving specifics and to "Wait for the Professor - just a few minutes!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

The iruxi thinks long and hard before he answers Nemia. "You... Are a defender of nature. All of us here, we are defenders of our friends and families. The circus is our livelihood, too. I'm sure you understand, if you take the harshest view, and don't try to compromise, we will find each other in battle again.

The circus, you know, we play with animals. Like Ozkrak here. She's my best friend, and also my helper. We have pretend fights, and tricks, to make the children laugh. That's the circus. That doesn't mean we treat the animals poorly, quite the contrary. In fact, I hope you can help me with that. Sometime people make mistakes, intend no harm. Speak your concerns, before resorting to violence. That's the way of peace."

----------


## Farmerbink

The party returns in their own way to the rest of the circus family.  A few people offer wary glances at the newcomer, but Tessara's proclamation of safety runs through the ranks like wildfire.  Eager to hear good news, most of the families, workers, and performers race to their wagons to change out of costumes, prepare post-performance victuals, and otherwise go about their own way of celebrating a fantastic show or mourning the loss of a good man.  Within a few minutes, the scene around the campfire of terrified refugees huddling together for safety erupts into activity and an on blend of mirth and mourning.  Children laugh as they gambol about in the fringes of the firelight; adults commiserate and share stories over flagons of ale, whiskey or other libations; a few young couples share meaningful glances before wandering off to find privacy.  "It's just what Thunder would have wanted," The Professor can be heard, reminiscing with another old friend nearby.  

Loathe to interrupt the merriment, Giggles nonetheless feels compelled to immediately take the situation to The Professor for guidance.  Within moments, a few harsh whispers and angry glances are directed at the druidess, but The Professor quickly takes stock of the situation and rises.  "Friends, who of you never regretted an action?  Jessop, I know you hate the story of your first wife.  Sandy, we've talked for days over that seamstress you wronged.  If Myron were here, I _know_ what he would do.  He would open his arms, and welcome our new companion.  He would forgive lapses of judgement, made without good advice.  I am not happy with her actions, but neither will I turn away someone who wants to be better- certainly not someone who lacks a home elsewhere."  The whispers are quelled and many of the glances turn introspective.  Nods and mutters replace condemnation, and before long a small queue is made, as old-timers approach patiently to make Nemia's acquaintance.  

For her part, the Halfling is stunned into silence.  As the Kanbali patriarch approaches to introduce himself, she looks frightened.  When it's one of the Flamboni sisters, she seems confused.  By the time half the troupe of Dwarven Throwers make their arrival, tears stream quietly down her cheeks.  For probably the first time, she is witness firsthand to forgiveness, and in the immediate aftermath of her crimes, she struggles to maintain any composure at all.  Sometime near the middle of the line, Giggles feels the magical aura wane and dissolve.  

Nemia doesn't seem to notice.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles watches things with Nemia for a while - much longer than his usual, short attention span would suggest likely. As things get tense he finds himself all-but hiding in the shadows, afraid the other carnies' anger could include him. When the Professor turns things around, though, he smiles and comes out to watch the scene more openly. When Nemia doesn't react to the end of his spell he sighs in relief before turning to get two plates of food and a couple of drinks to share with the halfling woman. As the stream of new companions trickles down he slips the plate and drink next to her, being sure she sees it before stepping back to give her some space to address her emotions.

After finishing his plate he looks for the Professor again, this time to say thank you and address Myron's body. "Thank you, Sir. I wasn't sure I had done the right thing, but didn't want more bloodshed tonight. I'm not sure I could have handled it...

What shall we do with Myron's body? Do you think we should bury him in the local graveyard? Whatever we do, I think I would like to compose something to say...will that be alright?"

After his conversation with the Professor the blue gnome yawns and stretches, the night's experiences finally catching up to him. "I think I am going to go find a place to set up my hammock and sleep now. Goodnight!" he says as he wanders in the direction of the clown wagon. Once there he quietly removes his stuff and finds a place in the open air to string his hammock and make a nest for himself. He is asleep within breaths of laying down.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I am not sure where Nemia should sleep, but I figured it would be good to have several of us as PCs make overtures to her. Giggles fed her, so maybe someone else can help her find a place to rest...?

----------


## MuffinMan

During the festivities, Tessara catches Vorgrok, Pip, and a few of the other rustabouts for a quiet word. "Let's all keep an eye on our new guest throughout the night, yes? The Professor seems to trust her, but she's still an outsider. The last thing we need is her wandering over to the equipment or animal cages and getting herself - or anyone else - injured."

Returning to the main campfire, she approaches Nemia as the revelry of the evening begins winding down. "You must be tired," she begins, trying to make her voice as pleasant as possible. "Myself, I feel like sleeping beneath the stars tonight. You can use my wagon tonight, if you want."

Whether the halfling woman accepts her offer or not, Tessara arranges her own sleeping bag on the ground within eyesight of wherever Nemia chooses to sleep. She finally lays her head down to rest, but sleep is a long time in coming...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru remembers her days as the apprentice shaman for her tribe. From her old master, Aveshmet, she learned how the role was not just that of a healer and intercessor to weather, animals and plants, but also as a keeper of people's unity, especially after something very wrong happened between them. With that thought, she comes to Nemia, offering a share of the night's meal. _We need to establish links, and above all, she shouldn't stay alone._

"I think the two of us have stories worth sharing, Nemia. Please allow me to sit with you, and to eat together with you. If it is OK with me asking... Where are you from?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Why Giggles, of _course_ that would be alright!"  The Professor explains with a smile.  "We're his family.  If the people of Abberton will have him, we'll inter him here, and if not, we'll find someplace on the road or at the sea that's suitable for a wanderer like us."  The "old" man smiles fondly as Giggles wanders off, finally demonstrating a little bit of his trademark flightiness.  

Meanwhile, Nemia is markedly more reserved than any of you might have expected.  Despite Giggles' confidence and the good results so far, this is clearly a difficult time for her.  She's distinctly uncomfortable for most of the evening, though it seems to be largely a result of expectations being misaligned with consequences.  She speaks with Tessara, Keshkaru, and the dozens of other circus members with short, curt (but not impolite) responses, never really offering more than simple answers.  She even some things to herself, not wanting to speak much of her past or herself at all, really.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok stoically marches a few paces behind the newcomer; only the most perceptive observer would notice the worry lines in the corner of his slightly-narrowed eyes as the situation is explained to the Professor, and at the first ripples of gossip that begin to spread. The Professor's words of welcome seem to capture the dwarf's full attention, however... and soon the forest-green eyes in his earthy face are glimmering with tears as the circus welcomes the halfling. His mind goes back to the day he found a place among the wanderers and misfits that have become his family... and the corners of his bushy orange beard tug upwards, hinting at the smile beneath.

After a few moments of watching adults and children alike filing forward to greet the increasingly emotional halfling, Vorgrok's gaze turns to the heavy sledge still resting, forgotten, against his shoulder. With a rueful chuckle, he tosses the handle up as though the enormous tool is merely a juggling club, catching it with a swift reach around his own broad back. "Won't be needin' this," he grunts to himself before trotting off to leave it with the rest of the tools for the night.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the hush and immediate worry of Myron's death is put to rest (though certainly not the fallout), the circus returns to something much more like its traditional post-performance attitude.  Celebrations and libations abound, though a hair more subdued than normal.  The odd counterbalance between celebrating a life, mourning a death, and welcoming a newcomer (similar in attitude to a baby shower), leaves a great many people perhaps reluctantly cheerful.

One way or another, the hours pass.  When dawn's first light peeks over the horizon, the small campfire is still burning steadily- _someone_ has been manning it periodically, even in the wee early-morning hours.  The heavy aromatic evidence of roasting bacon permeates the camp with pleasant insistence.  Whether still awake, or just rising, a small group of roustabouts talks quietly around the blaze, adding and removing meat as another batch sizzles merrily.

Less than an hour later, an unexpected guest arrives.  The mayor of Abberton, one Jae Abber, begins asking about the camp.  A rather bland-looking man, well into his fifties with thinning brown hair and a close-cropped beard sprinkled with salt, Jae Abber is asking, specifically, for Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback- while utterly failing to conceal some bemusement at the name.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

(Giggles will require waking - he is totally sleeping late this morning!  :Small Big Grin: )

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru, as always, finds it difficult to maintain a festive activity for long after a long, hard day like this one, and she finds herself lying on her cot a few hours after sunset. On the flip side, she's up early, and in a fresh state of mind. She greets the major politely. "Yes, naturally, Lord Mayor, I'll go ask Mr Humbleback to join you promptly. If you will be take this seat and wait just a minute..." 

She goes straight to the clown wagon, and spots Giggles' hammock in the nearby trees. She comes to give a gentle shake to the gnome. "Morning, Giggles. You have a visitor waiting for you."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles' descent from his hammock is perhaps the least graceful thing anyone watching has ever seen. The gnome cries out in surprise at the gentle shaking, twists himself into a bundle, the bundle spins violently, and as it unwinds he lands on the ground with a loud "*Ooof!*" on his back. With the wind suddenly knocked out of him the blue man can only whine in a high pitched, pained "Eeee..." for several moments.

When the world stops spinning and he gets his breath back, Giggles shakes his head, immediately regrets it, and then slowly rises. "A what? A visitor? For me? Uh...ok...I haven't even been into town yet, so I know I didn't do anything to get in trouble...Any idea who it is or what they want?"

At Keshkaru's answer Giggles' expression grows even more confused, if that's possible. "I guess I should look halfway decent then, huh?" he mutters as he looks for a basin of water to splash into his face. After taking about a minute to get his appearance in some semblance of order (his hair is still a complete disaster, swept to the left and sticking up at about a 45 degree angle) he approaches the mayor and bows grandly, introducing himself. "Your mayorship! I am Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback. How can I be of service this fine morning?"

----------


## DeVermis

Pip gradually awakens to the sounds of the camp stirring. He rolls out from beneath his cot and wincing a little at the bruises from the night before. Old habits die hard and more often than not he prefers to leave his pack under a blanket on his cot while he enjoys the relative safety of the floor. It had taken several hours of observation before Pip was comfortable enough with Nemia's supposed change of heart to finally go to sleep. 

A little ways away he can hear Giggles's distinctive voice. Dressing himself, he exits his tent and heads over to see what's going on.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara is awake but not yet ready when news of the mayor's visit reaches her. It sends her into a flurry of straightening her dress (this morning a practical cotton affair, not the gaudy silks of the night before) and brushing her hair, pausing only long enough to make sure that Nemia is still being monitored. Somewhat breathlessly she hurries over to observe, just in time to hear Giggles' introduction. "_Pssst! Giggles - your hair!_"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a start Giggles looks at Tessara for a moment. "_My_ Mayor? No, Tessara, he's the mayor of Abberton," he responds, still oblivious of his unkempt appearance.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I think she's referring to your _hair_, Giggles." This is said with great earnestness. But, coming from the hairless iruxi, this correction is somewhat incongruous, and Keshkaru herself doesn't look like she's sure of her understanding of the subject.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks even more confused. "My hair? What's..." as he runs his fingers through his hair he realizes it is a mess. "Sorry, one moment..." he says as he turns to the side. With a furious motion he does what he can to make it better, only to turn back to face the Mayor with hair that looks even worse! "Your mayor-ness?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok looks over at the developing scene from his position near the fire, where he deposits a load of gathered deadwood for fuel. Dabbing the end of his bushy beard at the corner of one mouth to wipe away some stray fat from the first round of bacon, he watches impassively.

----------


## Farmerbink

The mayor and Giggles meet, near the camp's central fireplace.  He removes his hat, and inclines his balding head respectfully, holding the brown bowler gently in both hands.  "Thank you so much for meeting me so early.  My name's Jae Abber.  I'm the mayor of Abberton, since my mother passed me the job almost 20 years ago, now.  I- err.."  He glances around, at the many many eyes appearing from the wagons and clears his throat quietly, awkwardly.

"Is there somewhere we could speak, uhh perhaps a bit more _privately?_"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles' expression goes from sleep-addled to confused to thoughtful to concerned over the space of about five seconds as he attempts to comprehend the mayor's request. "Um...is something wrong, sir? If so, I would appreciate the counsel of several of our finest members. Will that be alright? If so, perhaps we can use the Professor's wagon...?" he asks, looking to the PCs nearby for some help making the mayor comfortable while still having level heads (or at least, more level than his) around to hear what the mayor has to say.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jae Abber nods, understanding. "Of course, of course," he assents.  "I just... ahh, the issue is one for which I would prefer some discretion, though ultimately that is of less import than getting aid, whatever is needed..."  He gladly accompanies Giggles, and the slow but steady addition of the rest of the party on the way to the Professor's wagon.  The man is awake, and seated outside when you arrive, and gladly offers the use of the circus' largest non-cargo vehicle.  

"Much obliged, thank you all so much."  The mayor seems genuinely appreciative of the gesture, and much more confident in a context that doesn't involve dozens or a few hundred extra eyes.

"Though I found your performance last night positively riveting, my visit this morning is based on information I just received: that you and your companions were attacked last night- either by someone from Abberton, or otherwise loca"  He frowns, a little ashamed at the implication.

"The situation is dire, here in Abberton," he admits, gravely.  "My hometown has been terrorized of late, since a few weeks before you all arrived.  I'm... sorry that it seems to have caught up with you as well."  

"I don't see how any of my friends and family here could have become involved in such villainy, but the only other option is a nearby hermitage- and they are likewise a peaceful folk.  The hermits are kind, humble, pious servants of Gozreh.  They are led my a fellow named Harlock Hamdeel, a fine man- loves animals and nature of course, but honestly it's impossible to imagine him allowing anything like what has happened in town lately or here at the circus grounds last night."

He pauses thoughtfully.  "We have not always been in agreement with the Hermitage, of course.  There have been a great many challenges lately: last season the rain was particularly sparse, and the heat caused much of our crops to wither.  We had a late cold snap this Spring which froze most of what survived that far.  The wind has grown biting, scattering topsoil into dust storms, and many of the wells have run dry."  He frowns, clearly upset by the difficult season.  "I've never seen the streams so low, in thirty years.  Some have vanished completely.  I know nature passes in cycles, and many of the farming folks are hearty- 'we just need to be patient,' but now some of the hermits have begun to blame us, somehow!  For.. what, I don't know.  We're just farmers!  They must think we've done something, but I don't even know what we could have done!"

He sighs, clearly reaching the crux of the issue.  "Things have gotten really bad, lately.  One of my folks got attacked by a wild boar in the street a few days Ago.  The miller's family has gone missing.  I wouldn't blame them for leaving town, but I fear they've been driven away, instead.  I'd ask the sheriff for help, but no one's seen her in two days, either!  I-  I heard you were able to protect all your friends and other innocents here, last night... and... I... I thought maybe, you could do for us what you did for them?  If you could, I'd gladly talk to Harlock about the woman who attacked you all.  I can probably even get you into the hermitage to meet him so you can see for yourselves that he's harmless in all this...."  He finally lapses into silence, clearly hoping for an affirmative response.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles listens to the mayor as well as he can, though frequent yawns and rubbing of eyes suggest he is struggling a bit. When the man finishes the little blue gnome takes a moment longer to respond than might have been entirely proper before awkwardly saying, "Well...please do not worry about last night. We captured the person responsible and are handling their actions ourselves. They aren't from Abberton, so please don't worry about that."

Putting his chin in his hand in a thoughtful pose, the little man continues, "I don't know much about nature and seasons and all, but it can't hurt to talk to people. Keshkaru here," he gestures to the reptilian druid, "may be able to help more than me, but we will need to do some looking around town and the countryside nearby. Will that be alright?" he asks, looking to everyone in the wagon for confirmation.

----------


## JWallyR

From his position near the wagon's entrance, Vorgrok holds his peace, but beneath furrowed brows his eyes turn to rest their gaze on Keshkaru as well.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara nods in agreement. "It sounds like this... _Harlock_ is someone we ought to meet. Followers of Gozreh should be more qualified than us to comment on the unusual weather, so we can start there. You said the sheriff was missing, too? Any additional information you can give us would be helpful: where he was last seen, known associated, that sort of thing."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru, as is her habit, does not respond immediately. She listens, and ponders in her mind what is said. Seeing her companions look to her, she speaks at last.

"The Winds and the Waves sometimes show Their displeasure with sudden bouts of bad weather. But, as far as I know, Abberton folk didn't do anything to displease my god. You told us so, and we don't doubt your word, Lord Mayor. Now, animals attacking people in a town, that has nothing to do with divine intervention. That's not Their way.

 Yes, I shall go and pay my respects to Harlock Hamdeel, and I hope that you, friends, we join me. Perhaps he will be able to explain why there's been such a falling out between the hermits and the town lately."

----------


## Farmerbink

"Oh, thank you!  Thank you!  Ahhh..."  At first, Abber seems almost overcome with relief.  As he considers your words and questions, he quickly comes back down to earth.  "Well, it will take some time, at least, to secure audience with the hermits.  They're fiercely protective of their little corner of Golarion, and I wouldn't dream of causing undue offense by barging in without following their preferred protocol.  I'll send word to Harlock of our uhhh hopeful remedy, but in the meantime if you wouldn't mind looking into the Millers' disappearance and Oldlin's Orchard- that's where Old Miss Hemmema was attacked by the boar, that would be an awful big relief to me."

He considers Tessara's words for a moment.  "Uh, well, _she-_... uh I last spoke to her at the little jail in town, almost a week ago.  I could get with some contacts and piece together who saw her most recently...  I don't rightly even know where to begin searching for her, to be honest."  He's obviously a bit embarrassed by the unhelpful response, but hopeful that you'll be able to find something useful at the other sites while he speaks with the townsfolk.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a surprised yelp Giggles suddenly squirms up from his seat. It appears that his familiar, a snake as bright blue as he is, has tickled him badly as he tries to settle back down. "Sorry about that, Mr. Mayor. Um, sure - we can look into things at the orchard. Can you give us directions? Maybe we will get lucky and find the lady sheriff there too...?"

----------


## DeVermis

"Wild animals attacking without provocation sounds awfully familiar." Pip chimes in, turning his head slightly to glare in the direction of Nemia's resting place for the night. "We should make a stop on the way there to have a chat with our new _friend_"

----------


## MuffinMan

"Right, good idea" Tessara nods in agreement with Pip. "We can ask what she knows about this hermitage. She said she was acting alone, but maybe she know of others who were close to acting... aggressively. Giggles, it might for her to hear the questions from you. Would you do the honors?" She gestures towards Nemia's wagon, preparing to follow with the rest of the group.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Um, sure!" replies Giggles, looking relieved to be about to get out of the wagon. "Mayor, if you will excuse me..."

----------


## JWallyR

The taciturn Vorgrok cracks a few knuckles as he turns on his heel, leaping down the wagon's steps with unexpected agility for his broad and brawny stature. Offering a large hand up to assist the rather-average-looking mayor down the stairs, the contrasts between their profiles could not be more stark.

Satisfied with the mayor's exit from the wagon, the dwarf turns to follow the others toward their newest acquaintance's lodgings, his bland expression entirely unreadable.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Seeing Nemia eating some fresh bread by herself, Giggles walks over and sits down. "So...what's up with the hermitage nearby? The mayor was just telling us about some missing townfolk, and we offered to help him try and find them. You don't think the hermits had anything to do with that, do you?" he asks as he takes some dried fruit out of his pack. He splits it in two and offers half to the halfling as he waits for her answer.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Kesharu goes to feed Ozkrak her ration of fresh meat, as she does every day before her own breakfast. She then helps herself to a leftover of the beans and bacon from last night's dinner, and comes to sit with Giggles and Nemia. After bidding them good morning, she eats silently, ready but in no rush to join the conversation.

*Spoiler*
Show

She'll use her Perception (+7) to try and assess Nemia's mood.

----------


## Farmerbink

Nemia eyes Giggles warily, still obviously uneasy around all these... people.  For a long few moments she says nothing, equally obviously uncomfortable with direct, intentional company.  "The hermitage... has been troubled, of late.  Hamdeel, the damned fool.  He _knows_ something... but he sits in his tower, pondering nothings while the whole island withers and _dies!_"  She slams one small fist into an open palm, clearly more than a little upset by the apparently raw emotions.  She shakes her head angrily and looks down for a moment.  Sullenly, she grunts.  "No, I don't think they did."

----------


## MuffinMan

Standing behind Giggles, Tessara crosses her arms sternly. "Hamdeel, the leader of the hermitage? What is it you think he knows?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles listens and watches Nemia a bit uncomfortably, but when she looks down he asks, quietly, "Do you know what happened to the townfolk? Can you give us some direction to how we might find them?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Giggles is trying to gently ask if Nemia had a hand in their disappearance or knows something about it that would look bad. He doesn't want to expose her and is trying to show her empathy as he tries to help her open up and fix her previous errors in judgement.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip listens carefully from a safe distance, not wanting his personal opinions of Nemia to ruin their chances of obtaining useful information.

----------


## Farmerbink

"He knows _something!_" Nemia exclaims.  "The whole island is dying before our eyes, and he's _supposed_ to be the one protecting it, not _me!_"  She leaps up from her chair, stomping emphatically, a zealous and simultaneously terribly hurt expression on her face.  

Turning towards Giggles, she screams, "I don't know _anything!_"  Almost entirely lost in her emotions, she begins scampering away towards the relative cover of the disorganized wagons, shaking her head and crying loudly.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok allows one eyebrow to raise at the halfling's expressions of temperament... but he makes no move to impede her escape from the tense social situation, turning furrowed brows instead back to Giggles, their apparent makeshift leader.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara sighs and uncrosses her arms. "Well, that was about what I expected. Useless... Anyway, should we go pay this hermitage a visit? It sounds like it could be connected to the missing people, and to... whatever her problem is."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles sits, uncharacteristically silent, as he watches Nemia leave. His expression is pained, and it is clear he has never had to deal with such passionate unhappiness and that he feels sad for the departing halfling woman. 

After a moment he looks up and says, "I'm ready to go anytime," before turning to watch the camp some more.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Kesharu's reptilian face doesn't show any emotion, but but her voice sounds sad when she answers. "You're right, Tessara. Let's go. Maybe that will help, maybe not. But it's our only lead at this point."

----------


## DeVermis

"Let's go!" Pip agrees, "for something like this we've got no time to waste."

----------


## JWallyR

With a curt nod, equal parts assent and approval, Vorgrok shuffles over to the tool wagon to retrieve his heavy sledge.

After hefting it approvingly in both hands, his eyes scan through the various tools and materials, finally settling onto some leather straps. Looping them around his torso with slack left in the back, he flicks the sledge (no small feat in itself) to catch the handle very near to its business end, lifting it up over his head to slide it into the slack. With its sizable head now resting behind and just above one shoulder, the dwarf grunts in a satisfied manner before trudging off to regroup with the investigatory band.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the party considers their options, the Professor approaches.  "If I may," he begins quietly.  "I took the liberty of asking our friends in the sideshow to spread some _inspiring_ tales of your bravery, last night.  I suspect it is for this reason that word has reached the mayor, and of course, they brought back news themselves.  Rather than risk misinterpreting, I would ask them to share with you directly?"  At your acquiescence, some of the least-weird sideshow acts you've ever heard of process forward to speak with you.  

First, Hesper and Meitas Jaxis, "the Unjoined Twins," approach.  Identical twins in their mid 30s, they often amuse small gatherings with tales of their separation at birth and ignorance of the other's existence prior to meeting at the circus.  It's an unabashed lie, as they grew up together happily causing trouble for their parents with an endless supply of antics and mostly humorous tales.  They confirm, in astonishingly-smooth dovetailing speech that the matronly grandmother who reported the boar to the sheriff was thankfully able to escape, and further that the boar appears to have brought her brood of equally ill-tempered piglings!

Second is Tahala Roadwatcher, "the Tattooed Woman."  A middle-aged Shoanti, Tahala is a striking figure in a region populated with virtually zero of her heritage and quah.  Bald, fit, and covered with complex tattoos, she is a gifted storyteller, equally capable of entertaining with fantastic tales of the significance of each tattoo and educating with morals of reverence for ancestors and stewardship of nature.  She comes to you now having already looked into the miller's home.  The building appears to be functional from afar, but the whole area was infested with wasps and was unable to get too close.  It seems unlikely that they would have abandoned it.

Third is Gidarron Elbus, "The Bearded Man."  Alongside the Professor, Gidarron amuses and entertains with an astonishing bevy of well-curated accents and mannerisms.  Depending on the day, he will present as an "exact double" of one of several possible political figures, forced to conceal his identity for fear of rival agents and assassins.  He informs you that many of the townsfolk often refer to a group of petty thugs and strong-arms, the "Muggers" (not a self-assigned title, nor one they appreciate.  Given in part because they tend to congregate at a roadhouse outside of town called the Mad Mug).  Apparently, they and the sheriff have had a long-running rivalry, and she has tried many times to break up the gang.  Perhaps they might have become brave or reckless enough to do something about her?

And finally, "Cubby, the Dog-faced Dog" paws forward.  The large Beagle was just a puppy when a particularly unlikely _awaken animal_ ritual granted him human intelligence and the ability to speak.  He has been the professor's best friend for years, and certainly forms the keystone of the sideshow's antics.  He performs a fairly simple routine of tricks and tasks (trivial for an animal of human intelligence), and then astonishes the crowds with his own spoken commentary- a jestful rebuttal countering The Professor's lavish praises for Cubby's bravery, humility, and pluckiness.  He sits on his haunches for a few minutes, reporting on the local religious scene.  The church (he initially investigated thinking that it might be connected to the hermitage) in town is enshrined to Abadar, not Gozreh, but he took a few minutes to nose around anyway, since he was there.  Something around the back fence struck him as unusual, unpleasant, and possibly dangerous: the unmistakable scent of rotting flesh.  Perhaps Cubby's sense of discretion is better honed than his bravery, as he chose not to poke around any closer....

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles listens to each speaker in turn, his usual cheer and high energy starting to return as he hears both news and some good fortune. After hearing all the reports he turns to the other PCs and says, "Wild pigs and wasps sound weird, but not necessarily sinister, right? Like, there could be bad juju there, but it might just be some wild animals misbehaving..." As someone gets ready to interject about Nemia's actions the previous night he continues, "I know, I know! It might be more bad druid juju, but I'm going to be hopeful first. Let's check those two spots out first, starting with the miller's home. We might be able to help them out, if they are still there, and that way we aren't dealing with any bad people, including bad dead ones...What do you all think?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara shudders at the thought. "I hate wasps..." she complains. "Tahala got a good enough look at the house, right? Do we have any way to get through a swarm of those things?"

"_Rotting flesh_ on the other hand sounds like a real clue - Cubby's nose doesn't lie! I think we ought to check out the church. And these 'Muggers' sound like trouble, but maybe we can avoid them until we've followed up on the other leads?"

----------


## DeVermis

"I'd also like to see what the rotting flesh is!" Pip chimes in, "If it's just carrion then we won't have wasted much time at all. As for the wasps, I think I have an idea. Back in the city the rooftop beekeepers would wear baggy cloth suits to protect themselves while they harvested the honey, maybe we could do something similar? Possibly re-purpose one of our smaller tents as a mobile wasp shelter? I could use some of the costume lace to make safe windows to see where we're going." Pip trails off into largely incoherent mumbling as he mentally goes over the particulars of his idea.

----------


## Gwynfrid

After listening to all the stories and opinions, Keshkaru chimes in, nodding in approval to Pip. "That sounds like a good idea. But I'm not sure we should worry about the miller first. All this provides us with several leads, and for a mystery like this, I feel we will need to check them all out. Nevertheless, I think we should begin with the church. The other incidents might have natural causes, but a smell of rot in Abadar's sanctum is definitely not normal."

----------


## Farmerbink

With now 3 votes in favor, the party begins to make their way towards the local church.  Cubby points you in the right direction, and offers to accompany you into town, but seems more than a little shaken by the whiffs he got the night before, and isn't _eager,_ exactly.  There aren't many people out and about this morning- it is still a little early, but you might have expected to see _someone_ on the streets.  

Still, it's not hard to find Goldenlaws Church- as the locals call it.  Formally the "House of Gold and Laws," Abadar's local temple is Abberton's primary place of worship, and doubles as the town's only facility of money-lending.  A sprawling, fenced cemetery is clearly visible beside and behind the sanctuary, filled with rows and rows of neatly managed headstones intermingled with ornate monuments.  On closer inspection, the headstones aren't _that_ neatly managed- here and there, signs of wear can be noted among the facades, and some of the grounds are beginning to be visibly in need of mowing.  

From the street, the heroes look up to a raised porch, as wide as the sanctuary behind it.  Two stained-glass windows face the road; one of Abadar, the Master of the First Vault, and the other depicting dozens of gold keys.  Both windows are broken in several places, causing the dim early-morning sun to reflect strangely on the underside of the porch's covered roof.  

*Spoiler: Goldenlaws Church*
Show

You guys are gathered on the street immediately east of the church.  The porch is the upper portion, the entrance to the graveyard below.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Thank you, Cubby. If you like, I think we will take it from here," says Giggles to the awakened dog, his eyes never leaving the dilapidated church grounds. "Looking at this place makes me nervous - I'll bet it doesn't smell any better..." He takes a long look at the grounds before mumbling, "Creepy graveyard and church falling apart - what a morning..." 

Then, with a deep breath he smiles and says, more loudly, "Well, nothing for it! Let's get started. I'm going to take a walk around the grounds, see if I can see anything...what am I looking for? Do we have any idea?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok interrupts his silent inspection of the church facade to grunt nondescriptly at Giggles. Reaching one meaty fist over his shoulder, he draws his heavy sledge up to rest on his broad shoulder. He begins to saunter around the property, but his eyes are scanning both the building and the grounds for further signs of disturbance.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Let's say moving clockwise around the building, quietly looking for... anything unusual:
Stealth: (1d20+3)[*17*]

Perception: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Survival: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## MuffinMan

"We're looking for whatever Cubby smelled! Which, I think he said it was behind the church? Tessara answers. As the group begins to pick its way towards the graveyard she notices the neglect and wear. "This place has seen better days - don't they have someone to do repairs. For a church of money you'd think they could spare a few silvers for a handyman... cheapskates."

----------


## DeVermis

Pip carefully scans the cemetery ahead as he proceeds forward with the others, looking for any signs of movement. There had been more than enough surprises yesterday to last him a good long while.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception (1d20+5) [*6*] rolled in OOC thread

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Gwynfrid

"It's not in its ideal condition, yes. Let us move with care." With Ozkrak close to her, Keshkaru moves in with the others as they explore the outside perimeter of the temple. 

*Spoiler*
Show

I think in PF2 terms this is the Investigate exploration activity? In case of need, some Percetpion rolls:
Keshkaru (1d20+7)[*13*]
Ozkrak (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

As the party begins surveying the grounds, they take a clockwise course just outside the fence.  For the most part, the grounds seem....  recently unkempt, but not horribly so.  The cemetery is small by some standards, but holds over a hundred graves, arranged in neat rows divided by well kept paths.  Headstones mark each plot, as unique as the lives over which they stand sentinel.  

Some distance from the road, a pair of men stand over a series of open graves, yawning towards the sky.  Several mounds of dark, fresh earth lie piled around the gaping holes.  The two men- both apparently suffering from substantial swelling and equipped with shovels- are working in the graves.  Hunched over in their labor, they're hard to see from the fence, until one of them suddenly stands upright, hefts his shovel to his shoulder, and calls out to you.  "Keep back, good masters!" he cries, through a handkerchief tied over his mouth and nose.  "I wouldn't come no closer.  This one's all ripe with the plague, and they say she's contagious.  One whiff and you could turn black as pitch and be deader than old Tar-Baphon!"

Map updated

----------


## JWallyR

Grimacing at the talk of plagues and the obvious physical condition of the gravediggers, Vorgrok squints, peering over at the men.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine check to assess the situation? (1d20+5)[*20*]
Perception check vs. potential deception? (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"The plague? Good sirs, we haven't heard about any plague - can you tell us about it? We were coming around to try and find out anything about the Hermitage nearby. I know the church is Abadar's, but maybe the clergy can direct us towards the leaders of the other faith...?" calls back Giggles, his high-pitched voice rising with an implied question as he finishes.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara crosses her arms to ward off a sudden chill that has nothing to do with the weather. "That's a lot of new graves for a town this size!" she observes. "Has some calamity befallen the village?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Silently, Keshkaru observes the men, and their unusual condition. _Are they sick? Cubby smelled rotting flesh... I wonder..._ She turns towards Ozkrak, watching for any signs of unease in her animal friend.

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru kinds of worries if the gravediggers might be sick, maybe even undead. I'd like to use a Seek action, maybe with Ozkrak's assistance? She has a +7, Ozkrak has a +6. I guess this would be a secret check.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Aye, the plague!"  Calls back the same man.  "Don't rightly know more'n that about it.  One stroke's bad as another when you get it deep in yer bones!"  He turns back to the plot, shuffling awkwardly with his shovel gripped tightly.

*Spoiler: Vorgrok*
Show

You're quite sure that these two aren't telling the whole truth.  Something in their movements is too forced and inexperienced to truly be the work of laborers.  As you watch for a few moments, it becomes apparent that they're both going out of their way to keep your group in front of them- never quite fully turning around to deposit soil behind them, despite how it would reduce the effort.  Further, the movements aren't just stiff or uneasy, but specifically the sort of straight-jointed movements you might take to try and conceal something- they're disguised to appear like laborers.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip can feel the hair standing up on the back of his neck, something deep inside of himself sending a warning. This all just doesn't quite add up. Pip casts his eyes to the ground in order to focus his thoughts. What did they know? He quietly mutters as he lists the information to himself:

_One..._ The mayor made no mention of a plague. Such a detail would certainly be relevant given the other information he had shared.
_Two..._ The number of open graves implies a much larger number of living yet infected townsfolk.
_Three..._ A large portion of the town was in attendance at the performance the previous night with no signs of disease apparent.
_Therefore..._ There is no plague here, not one on a large scale at least, these men are lying to us! Now what's the reason behind their deceit?
_Four..._ They have many graves open at once, but there are no visible bodies waiting to be entombed, no forms wrapped in old cloth.
_Five..._ They don't want us to come any closer to them and/or the graves. 
_Six..._ Cubby had smelled rotting flesh around the back fence while these fresh graves are much closer to the front and would have been apparent to him without having to enter the graveyard.
_Conclusion..._  The men are either grave robbing, or hiding something in the graves. More likely robbing since they would probably fill them as they went if they were hiding things inside.

I think they're grave robbers!  Pip quietly hisses to those standing next to him.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara is beginning to nod in satisfaction at the man's explanation when Pip hisses his warning. "_What?! Graverobbers?! Are you sure??_" She quickly glances back and forth between the tailor and the "laborers", trying to conceal her shock. "_What should we do? We don't have any proof!_"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Um...don't look at me! The Mayor may think I'm in charge but we all know how bad of an idea that would be..." responds Giggles quietly. "If they are grave robbing, shouldn't we check with the authorities...? Oh, right, the Sheriff is missing...right...So, maybe someone with some authority speak up? Challenge them...? Is that person me?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

The tall iruxi woman bends down to place her mouth near the gnome's ear, in an attempt to comfort his self-confidence. "Yes, I'm looking at you, my friend. Of all of us, you're the one who can best conjure up a convincing story. Maybe you tell them this looks strange and suspicious and we're going to report this to the city's mayor unless they show us what's happening in those graves? Or something on those lines?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oooooh kaaaaay...ok ok ok ok ok..." whispers Giggles as he mentally prepares himself. 

He calls out to the two men digging, "No one else in town has complained of a plague - your story is suspicious, sir. Who is in charge here? We would like to speak with them and see what they have to say about this so-called plague! Where are the bodies? How do we know you aren't doing something you shouldn't and making up a scary reason we shouldn't look closer?" His tone is serious, the pitch deeper than usual as he attempts to present his words as tough and intimidating in spite of his own lack of confidence.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Performance (if allowed) (1d20+7)[*9*]. Apply -3 if Intimidate is necessary instead.

----------


## Farmerbink

"'Course they haven't- they've kept their distance!"  The first laborer calls back, beginning to sound somewhat exasperated.  "Look, you wanna off yerself, come on in an' check it out!  Or go inside and ask Father Drend, he'll set you straight!"  The two share a glance for a moment, while the silent companion stands up and stretches.  

Both men are now openly watching you, any pretense of continuing their work set aside for the moment.  They stand a bit hunched, with their hands resting on the shovel handles- points in the dirt.

----------


## MuffinMan

""_I could go check on this 'Father Drend'..._ Tessara suggests, looking towards the church building. "_But maybe I shouldn't go alone? I don't want to let these three out of our sight yet, either..._"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok glowers at the 'gravediggers'. "_'re lyin. Give'm one more chance... or I say, beat the truth out'f 'em._" growls the dwarf in his gravelly voice.

With both hands firmly on the handle of his sledge, the dwarf shuffles into the graveyard, making no particular effort to disguise his suspicious attitude toward the men.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Silently, Keshkaru follows in Vorgrok's footsteps, Ozkrak in tow. She goes next to one of the graves and looks over the edge to see what's inside.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles, who was about to thank the gravediggers and look for 'Father Drend,' looks at the party members entering the graveyard. Nodding, he nudges Tessara and says, "Let's stay together. We can talk to the Father when we're done here..." and follows the others into the dilapidated church grounds.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the party passes through the gates- led by the stoic Vorgrok, the pair of laborers watches.  "Last chance, I'm _warnin'_ ya!" one calls, but that metaphorical ship has sailed.  Vorgrok trudges forward, steadily approaching the open graves.  

The party gets close enough to see into the graves and is met by a grisly sight.  The coffin in the nearest grave appears to have been broken open, and the corpse within is...  shriveled and defiled.  Unfortunately, the nearer laborer was aware and expecting the revulsion.  He took advantage of the momentary disgust and shock, to leap over the nearest gravestone and lash out at Vorgrok with his shovel!  

First, the edge of the implement comes crashing down into the Dwarf's shoulder.  Then, taking full advantage of the surprise factor, the laborer uses both hands and the haft of his shovel to roughly shove Vorgrok back a step- into the open hole of the grave!  ((_Vorgrok takes 8 damage from the attack, and 3 more from the fall- landing prone 6 feet below ground level._))

*Party to act- except not Tessara*
Map updated

----------


## DeVermis

Pip springs into action at the sight of his companion toppling into the grave. He rushes forward, retrieving a coil of rope from his back as he goes. Knowing that he is too frail to support Vogrok's weight on his own, he hurriedly ties the rope around the nearest headstone. "Here!" he yells "Use this!" and tosses the free end of the rope down to Vorgrok.

*Spoiler: OOC: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Move to edge of grave
Action 2&3: Retrieve rope and fasten to headstone

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 18/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Vorgrok! Look out!" calls Giggles, a moment too late. Then, seeing the supposed gravedigger attack, he draws a whip from the hoop on his belt, moves towards the attacker, and cries, "_Be brave, friends! Only someone with something to hide would attack like this!_"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Draw whip and move to *AB14*.

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru's shock at the sudden attack doesn't register immediately. But then, she sees Vorgrok disappear into the depths of the grave, and realizes the group is now facing an actual fight. She hisses, calling Ozkrak to attention, and points to the aggressor. The raptor leaps forward to attack! The orange spines on Keshkaru's back begin to undulate in a swift rhythm along with the words of her mystic language:

"Les esprits de l'orage
N'aiment guère qu'on les provoque
Et parfois, dans leur rage
Peuvent vous donner un choc!" 

Out of nowhere, a tiny, crackling ball of energy appears between the two men, and explodes in a bright arc of lightning. 

*Spoiler: round 1*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to attack
#2+3 Cast Electric Arc, (1d4+5)[*9*] electric damage including Inspire Courage Bonus. Basic Reflex save DC17 for both men. 

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to Z16
#2 Jaws attack (1d20+7)[*11*] for (1d8+3)[*11*] piercing damage.

----------


## JWallyR

With a grunt of startled pain, and a exhalation of a heavy "OOF" when he hits the floor of the open grave, Vorgrok is stunned for a heartbeat- but his face begins to contort into a grimace of fury! Grasping the proffered rope in one hand, the burly dwarf bodily pulls himself up, first to his feet, and then _out_ of the grave. Both hands freed for his sledge, he sweeps it toward the nearest of the grave robbers!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stand from prone
Action 2: Climb out of grave (due to the provided rope)
Action 3: Attack!!!

Attack: (1d20+8)[*27*]
Damage: (1d10+5)[*7*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 18  HP: 13
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/fear saves

----------


## Farmerbink

Taken largely by surprise, Vorgrok nonetheless recovers quickly and responds in kind.  With Pip's help and Giggle's encouragement, the Dwarven hand delivers a mighty blow from his sledge.  For better or worse, the laborer's true nature is quickly revealed; what would certainly have been a death blow to any normal man leaves an odd indention in the man's chest.  

Despite the crushed lungs, the laborer fights back with inhuman fury.  Once more, the sharp edge of the shovel slams into Vorgrok (_Vorgrok takes 9 damage_).

The other laborer leaps a row of headstones to charge Giggles.  He brings his own shovel to bear, expertly threading the needle between the headstones that provide the Gnome with some protection (_Giggles takes 8 damage_).  The laborer attacks again, but Giggles takes cover behind one of the stones, causing the shovel to send a few sparks flying from the impact.

*Party to act*
Map updated
*Spoiler: DM screen*
Show

(41/55)
*Spoiler: You're only hurting yourself.*
Show

Then, in a truly disturbing moment, the first laborer splits open at the neck.  A huge, hideous worm _wriggles_ out of the man's flesh, leaving skin and sinew lying in a gruesome pile amongst the open graves.  In its place a squat, bulbous, writhing mass of pink wormlike flesh sways, topped with a mouth featuring four serrated rows of teeth, clacking in anticipation of new flesh.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Giggles, watch out!" Finally mastering her surprise, Tessara weaves a spell to send three arcane projectiles out, slamming unerringly against the "laborer" attacking her smaller friend.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

3 actions to cast Magic Missile against enemy L1 for (3d4+3)[*9*] damage.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14 / 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 10/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Ow! That hurt!" cries Giggles in shock as he is attacked. "You won't scare me that easily, though!" he continues as he back-pedals away from the attacker.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Step away to AC15.

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects.

----------


## DeVermis

With everyone above ground once again, Pip readies his bow and begins loosing arrows. These creatures definitely weren't human so he couldn't be sure how effective arrows would be. There was however an easy way to find out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Draw bow
Action 2: Attack L1 (1d20+8)[*21*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*4*] damage (including courage bonus)
Action 3: Attack L1 (1d20+8)[*13*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*4*] damage (including courage bonus)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 18
HP 8 / 19
Fort +4
Refl +9
Will+ 4
Perception +4

----------


## Gwynfrid

Startled by the inhuman toughness of their opponents, Keshkaru grunts: "You hurt my friend. Your turn." She steps forward, signals to Ozkrak again, who jumps behind the "laborer". In unison, the two strike, the raptor with her snapping jaw, the iruxi with an underhanded sweep of her powerful tail.

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show

Attacks include Inspire Courage.

Keshkaru
#1 Step to AA15
#2 Command Ozkrak to move and attack
#3 Tail Strike (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d6+4)[*6*] bludgeoning damage

Ozkrak
#1 Step to Y15
#2 Jaws Strike (1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d8+3)[*4*] piercing damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's already furious grimace contorts into a mask of rage, and a gravelly roar explodes from within the stocky dwarf! Seemingly without regard for his own safety, the dwarf flings the business end of his sledge toward the ever-more-obviously inhuman foe.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: RAGE!
Action 2: Attack!
Action 3: Attack if possible/necessary, move toward another foe if not

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*6*] *Plus 4, bad math*

Attack 2: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*12*] *Plus 4, bad math*

AoO (?): (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*11*] *Plus 4, bad math*

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 18  HP: 4 (+3 temp)
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/fear saves
Rage: +2 dmg, -1AC, +3 temp HP, 9 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

Tessara finally gets her bearings, and responds with magical ferocity the match of the laborers'.  Giggles gives himself some space, while continuing to encourage and bolster his allies' efforts.  His own attack with a whip goes errant, however, earning only a wicked smirk from the gravedigger.  

Pip looses a pair of arrows, the first of which hits its mark without especially devastating results.  Keshkaru and her companion, however, really demonstrate the danger of doing battle with nature's defenders.  The Iruxi delivers a heavy blow with her tail, while Ozkrak harries it from behind- earning a few marks of red where his fangs pierced skin.

Finally, as Vorgrok delivers his own flurry, the laborer's malevolent power truly comes to light.  With a hideously unnatural wriggling, the first laborer reveals its true self.  A thick brownish-pinkish worm erupts from where there was once a man's face.  Bulbous and writhing, a bloody mass of skin and sinew collapses in a puddle at the creature's "feet."  Giggles struggles to contain himself, and begins to tremble (_Giggles is_ Frightened 1).

Even as you fight back, a few bleeding wounds on the creatures skin begin to knit together as it furiously pumps the remaining blood from its victim to the injuries.  It lashes out with a four-pronged mouth, driving its teeth deep into Keshkaru's shoulder.  In the same moment, the other laborer abandons its pursuit of Giggles to charge at Keshkaru from her other side.  Its shovel scores another deep blow across her scaly ribs, and blood begins to flow noticeably from the injuries (Keshkaru takes 15 damage from two hits).

*Party to act*
Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

By the gods... Tessara clasps a hand over her mouth in horror at the sight of the demonic entity bursting out of the man's form. Only when it continues attacking the group does she snap out of her shock and back into action. Her brow furrows and she tries her spell again. "Away with you, demon!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

3 actions to cast magic missile against the worm demon for (3d4+3)[*8*] damage

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14 / 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 10/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: Frighten

"Don't let them get on both sides of you," warns Giggles as he sees both Vorgrok and Keshkaru badly hurt. "These guys are frightening, but be _brave_! I hope those wounds _don't hurt_ too much..." he says as he directs his attention to Keshkaru's wounds in particular.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Soothe to give Keshkaru (1d10+4)[*14*] HPs of healing and +2 vs mental effects for one minute.

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Much less, thanks to you", the iruxi calls in Gigglespit's general direction, as one of the enemies falls. But she can't take her attention away from the other, who just gave her a painful blow with his shovel. Ozkrak's training comes handy in the circumstance: A single sign from her mistress sends the raptor right behind the gravedigger's back, for a sharp and toothy attack. Keskaru strikes with her tail in turn, then steps aside to leave room for Vorgrok to join her.

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show

Attacks include Inspire Courage.

Keshkaru #1 Command Ozkrak to move and attack
Ozkrak #1 Stride to AA13
Ozkrak #2 Jaws Strike (1d20+7)[*23*] for (1d8+2)[*3*] piercing damage
Keshkaru #2 Tail Strike (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] bludgeoning damage
Keshkaru #3 Step to AB15

----------


## DeVermis

Pip is frustrated by his poor marksmanship. Pulling out two more arrows he takes a deep breath, focuses and fires again before ducking back behind a gravestone.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Attack L1 (1d20+8)[*20*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*3*] damage (including courage bonus)
Action 2: Attack L1 (1d20+8)[*18*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*7*] damage (including courage bonus)
Action 3: Take Cover (behind gravestone)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 18
HP 8 / 19
Fort +4
Refl +9
Will+ 4
Perception +4

----------


## JWallyR

Breathing rapidly and grunting gravelly under his breath, Vorgrok seems to almost stumble toward the remaining foe, nonetheless pinning it between himself and the trained raptor. Spinning his entire body, he _flings_ the crushing head of his hammer toward the misshapen would-be laborer.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stride to flank
Action 2: Attack!
Action 3: ....moar attack!

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Damage: (1d10+7)[*12*]

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*26*] *<-- should be 5 less due to copypasta*
Damage: (1d10+7)[*8*]

AoO: (1d20+8)[*27*]
Damage: (1d10+7)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Tessara releases another blast of energy, felling the demonic worm, and radically changing the tenor of the battle.

The rest of the party fights back ferociously, swarming the final combatant with the enthusiasm only near-death experiences can bring.  Vorgrok, in particular, delivers a pair of brutal blows, pounding into the chest of the false man.

In turn, this laborer does the same thing you just saw his companion do.  The hideous rending and tearing of flesh lives little recognizable of what once may have been a man, and within moments a pulsing worm writhes in its place.  (_All players have_ *Frightened 1*)

The creature snarls and lashes out at Vorgrok with its many-serrated mouth.  In the aftermath of its freakish molting, the stagehand is slow to react, and pays for it.  Bleeding profusely, Vorgrok collapses under the weight of his injuries (_and begins_ *Dying.*)

*Party to act*
Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru recoils in horror at the sight of the demonic monster, and Ozkrak looks startled as well. Seeing her dwarf friend fall, she almost kneels down to check on him, but a glance behind tells her that Gigglespit is already calling upon more of his healing magic. Instead, she renews her attacks, coordinating with her companion for best advantage. 

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show

Attacks include Inspire Courage and Frightened 1 for a net effect of 0 to attacks and +1 to damage. 

Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to move and attack
#2 Tail Strike (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] bludgeoning damage
#3 Claw Strike (agile) (1d20+2)[*3*] for (1d4+4)[*8*] slashing damage

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to Z13
#2 Jaws Strike (1d20+6)[*14*] for (1d8+2)[*8*] piercing damage. 

Keshkaru's and Ozkrak's AC is down 1 from the Frightened effect, but this ends at the end of her turn.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 10/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: Frightened 1

"Vorgrok!," cries Giggles, frightened that his companion is already dead. "Hang on - _don't be scared_, we're still with you! It's going to _be alright_!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Soothe to give Vorgrok (1d10+4)[*6*] HPs of healing and +2 vs mental effects for one minute.

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara's dark features lighten in briefly in terror which quickly fades to anger. "I said, _Go! AWAY!_" she cries as she unleashes a final barrage of arcane energy at the remaining demon.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stay put and use last spell slot for another 3-action magic missile:
(3d4+6)[*10*] force damage (including +3 from inspire courage I forgot earlier!)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14 / 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## DeVermis

Despite having already witnessed the transformation once, Pip can't help but flinch back in disgust. Such an abomination could not be allowed to exist. Standing up from behind the gravestone he fires on the creature again and again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fear and courage cancel on rolls to hit.
Action 1: Attack V1 (1d20+7)[*13*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*5*] damage 
Action 2: Attack V1 (1d20+2)[*20*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*4*] damage 
Action 3: Attack V1 (1d20-3)[*3*] to hit, (1d6+1)[*7*] damage

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 18
HP 8 / 19
Fort +4
Refl +9
Will+ 4
Perception +4

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok rises unsteadily to his feet, casting bleary eyes about the graveyard. "Wha happ'n'd- _oh_." he grunts to himself before resuming his desperate swings toward the inhuman foe.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: stand?
Action 2: Attack!
Action 3: ..moar attack!

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*23*]
Damage: (1d10+5)[*12*] bludgeoning

Attack 2: (1d20+3)[*7*]
Damage: (1d10+5)[*13*] bludgeoning

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 18  HP: 6
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/fear saves
Wounded (1)
Soothe: +2 saves vs mental effects, 10 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

Finally, shuddering under the flurry of so many blows, the worm demon collapses, oozing ichor into the stony path between the headstones.  
*End of combat.*

Nothing else stirs in the graveyard, but the heroes trying to catch their breaths, as more questions than answers arise from the aftermath.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Alright, what was that!?" exclaims Giggles, as his eyes nearly bug out of his head looking at the ooze flow into the rocks. "I mean, I get that we are investigating something bad, but this is too much! Do you think there is even anyone in the church, or is it going to be worse in there than out here?"

----------


## DeVermis

"I've never seen anything like this in all my days, it's like something straight a nursery tale to keep the little ones in bed at night." Pip says as he pokes around in the ichor. "whatever we were planning before, we certainly have to check the church now, although it may be a good idea to do a little cautionary scouting first... I don't know if we can handle too many more of these awful things"

----------


## MuffinMan

"I _hope_ there's no more!" Tessara exclaims, wiping a bead of sweat from her brow. "That took almost all of the magic I can muster. If there are any more demons, we'll have to see how much they like my knife-throwing routine... Oh!" Her attention suddenly snaps to the rest of the party. "Vorgrok, you're hurt!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"That wasn't good at all." Her apparence as unemotional as ever, the iruxi speaks calmly, but her dorsal spines are erect, very straight and rigid. "Something really bad is going on here. We will need all our strength. Please gather round, I shall implore the spirits of nature to help us." 

She takes her ceremonial weed bundle and begins to chant softly.

"L'esprit du ruisseau calme
Prend pitié des corps souffrants,
Viendra apaiser nos âmes,
Effacera nos tourments."

A wave of sweetness flows away from her, and everybody in the groups breathes a little easier.

*Spoiler*
Show

3-action Heal over the whole group (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## JWallyR

> "Vorgrok, you're hurt!"


"Hmph." grunts Vorgrok noncommittally. The lines at the corners of his eyes lessen slightly at Keshkaru's ministrations, but he groans slightly as he reaches around to rummage through his pack for a loose bundle of cloth, unrolling it to reveal a simple set of healers' tools. He reaches out one arm, wincing as he assesses a cut across one bulging bicep.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Working under the assumption that I can assume Vorgrok to have Healers' Tools (didn't handle equipment properly earlier in character creation) I'm going to have Vorgrok attempt a Medicine check to heal himself:
(1d20+5)[*21*] vs DC 15 (Assuming no unusual mods)

----------


## MuffinMan

As the group bandages its collective wounds Tessara, unhurt, looks anxiously around the grounds. "What _were_ those things, and what were they doing here at this abandoned temple? I have a bad feeling... I think we'd better go inside and check it out, don't you?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Yeah...probably should," mutter Giggles. "Vorgrok, your hands look steadier than mine - can you help me out with a bandage too?" the blue gnome asks as he looks at the church unhappily.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I would appreciate a use of the healing kit. My modifier is only +3, though. Help?

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Vogrok takes care of his wounds, Keshkaru goes to inspect the open tombs. _What were these monsters up to?_

----------


## Farmerbink

Keshkaru's inspection yields only more grisly information.  The creatures were apparently making use of their disguises to poach.  As you look more closely, it becomes apparent that you're in the youngest part of the graveyard- still more than a couple years old.  At any rate, they were tearing into the most recent burials and _eating_ whatever was left of the deceased.  A surprising amount of... flesh remains, given the dates on the tombstones, but then you have never inspected a buried corpse 3 to 10 years later.

----------


## MuffinMan

"What is th-? Oh. Oh no... no, I- _huuuurgh_!" Upon seeing the grisly remains Tessara has to turn and noisily deposit the remnants of her breakfast behind a nearby headstone. It is a few moments before she regains herself, trying with all her might to pretend like nothing happened.

"Well - _phaw_ - Vorgrok, Giggles, how are you feeling? If you're up to walking I think we'd better check out the inside of the temple." When the rest of the group is ready to follow she leads the way up to the old wooden doors, and will attempt to open them.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip is not taking any chances this time and kneels back slightly from the doors with his bow ready.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Yeah...probably should," mutter Giggles. "Vorgrok, your hands look steadier than mine - can you help me out with a bandage too?" the blue gnome asks as he looks at the church unhappily.


Vorgrok looks over his handiwork, the stitches over the cut blending into the scarred reminders of past injuries, most involving slipped beams, snapped ropes and other occupational hazards of a tent-raiser and striker. Grunting noncommittally, he turns to the gnome, sizing up his injuries and getting to work.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine roll to treat wounds: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Healing done if successful: (2d8)[*8*]


After seeing to his companion's wounds, the dwarf lifts his legs, then kicks them downward to roll up into a standing position. Returning his heavy sledge to its strap across his back, he trudges over to the disturbed graves, scanning them with a distasteful expression, one lip raised in disgust. Without a further word, he turns to follow Tessara to the church's wooden doors, eyeing them appraisingly, one hand creeping toward his sledge, not yet nestled into its normal cant from the few steps.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles sits as still as he can while Vorgrok applies the medicated bandages and thanks him for his efforts with a smile and an unashamed hug. "Whew, thanks! That feels better already!" he says as he look to the other PCs as they approach the church building. As his expression falters he gulps and follows them to the door. With his whip ready he takes a spot behind Vorgrok and Keshkaru but in front of the others and begins visibly sweating...

----------


## Farmerbink

While Vorgrok mends the worst of Giggles' injuries, a handful of townsfolk meander by.  Apparently, things have been weirder here than initially divulged- they don't even stop to ask what's going on before hastening on their way.  Perhaps most surprisingly, no one even approaches the broad face of Abberton's only church.  Very strange times, indeed.

The party mounts the front steps from the side, the street to their right, the facade on their left.  Two stained glass windows flank the broad wooden doors, spilling multicolored, bizarrely fractured light onto the porch through their broken images.  The northern window once depicted Abadar in brilliant gold and blue, though much of the glass has since been spilled on the wooden deck.  The southern appears to have been a pair of crossed golden keys, similarly vandalized.  Peculiarly, the spillage is on the front of the church, indicating that the windows were broken from within.

The door itself is strained and splintered.  It hangs limply ajar in the late morning light.

----------


## JWallyR

Eyes narrowed in deep suspicion, Vorgrok motions the others back from the heavy wooden doors. He lifts his sledge, using both burly arms to _nudge_ the already-ajar door inward, peering inside for signs of life... or some other source of movement.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"What do you think is in there?" asks Giggles, a little too loudly to be truly quiet, but obviously trying. "You don't think it is something worse than those two back there, do you?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"It's very possible that it's something worse. It is clear that something very bad has happened to this place of worship." While her own faith is as alien to Abadar's tenets as can be, with its ideals of civilization advancement and money as a measure of all values, the iruxi  still recognizes desecration when she sees it, and that makes her deeply unsettled."Something that can defile a temple and devour corpses may be capable of doing the same to nature and people next. I have to stop it. Can we enter now?"

----------


## MuffinMan

"Whatever it is, if it looks like it wants to eat us I'm blasting it," Tessara grumbles from the rear of the group. "Come on, let's go! Anything is better than this not knowing!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok nudges the door open into a horrible disheveled nave.  It's filled with long wooden pews marred by deep claw marks.  Tatters of what were once comfortable cushion of gold velvet lie forgotten where they were strewn, feather stuffing now spilled on the floors and benches.  Paper and leather that were once books have been yanked from their shelves and torn apart, their glossy pages mixing with the rest of the accumulated mess and vandalism.  

A chancel at the west end of the nave features an altar in front of a magnificent mural of Abadar and other gods doing battle with the monstrous Rovagug.  The heavy altar itself seems to have withstood the creature's assault, though the cloth of gold covering, scale, and ledgers have all been damaged and cast about.  

The source of the destruction is immediately obvious, as a horned figure is actively defacing the mural.  It is sufficiently distracted by its work that it hasn't yet noticed you.

map updated

----------


## DeVermis

Pip acts quickly, hoping to make it inside before the creature, whatever it may be, notices that the door is now more open than it already was. With light feet he scampers between the splintered boards of the door and makes a beeline for the cover of the nearby pews.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sneak check to try and get inside and safely hidden behind the nearest pews: Stealth (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru notices the creature and its lack of reaction. She holds her breath and stops moving, leaving it to the less ponderous members of the group to advance without raising an alarm. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru doesn't move, and tries to Recall Knowledge to gain an advantage on the creature. It's a secret roll and she has Nature +7, Religion +4, Arcana or Occultism +0.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara's breath catches in her throat at the sight of- whatever it is. She turns to the others with an _I told you so_ expression and soundlessly mouths, _Blasting. It!_ She prepares to cast a spell, waiting for the others to indicate their readiness.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 18/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

With a gulp Giggles swaps his whip for a dagger and nods to show he is ready...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Interact with whip and dagger to swap them out (two actions, I think).

If allowed, he would prepare an action to cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects when the party is no longer being stealthy.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Kesh knowledge:*
Show

It looks like a wrecker demon, or Abrikandilu.  The carnage surrounding you supports your suspicion.  They can be extremely dangerous, hurling almost any piece of detritus with surprising accuracy.  Cold iron and Good-aligned damage are particularly dangerous for them. 

I don't know how/when you would want to share this info, since you're all being sneaky-like.


For the moment, the creature remains fixated on its task of destruction.  Or at least, it seems that way.  It hasn't yet acknowledged you nor diverted from its efforts.

map updated

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok freezes at the sight of the demon... but then begins to carefully tread inward, trying to avoid bits of wreckage that might cause him to lose his footing until he's in striking range of the beast...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+3)[*22*] as he tries to move.
If relevant, vorgrock is a "Rock Runner" which: "*You can ignore difficult terrain caused by rubble* and uneven ground made of stone and earth."

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 18  HP: 24
Fort: 7
Reflex: 5
Will: 7
Per: 7

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru nods to indicate she's ready to attack, but puts a calming hand on Ozkrak's snout. _Not now._ Her dorsal spines stand erect in tension, as she waits for the more stealthy companions to make their move.

*Spoiler*
Show

She isn't good at Stealth, and Ozkrak is just passable. By not moving, she hopes the others can actually surprise the creature.

EDIT: I think I can Ready an action without moving? If so:

2 actions: Ready to Command Ozkrak, triggered by the creature visibly noticing our presence.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip glances back to confirm that his companions are ready, they can't waste this opportunity to catch the creature with its metaphorical pants down. Carefully lining up a shot, he looses an arrow, signaling the start of their assault.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: 
Surprise attack, the enemy is treated as flat-footed by me for the first round of combat and gets a -2 ac penalty.
Attack with bow (1d20+7)[*22*] to hit, (2d6)[*7*] damage (including sneak attack)
Action 2: Attack again! (1d20+2)[*14*] to hit, (2d6)[*11*] damage (including sneak attack)
Action 3: Duck down behind pew again, Take Cover Action

----------


## MuffinMan

As soon as she sees Pip begin to draw back his bowstring Tessara darts forward into position between the pews, weaving her spell to bombard the beast with pieces of the wreckage.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative? (1d20+2)[*4*]

Move 30ft to AA/5 and cast telekinetic projectile against baddy:
attack (1d20+7)[*18*], damage (1d6+4)[*7*] bludgeoning

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15
HP 14 / 14
Fort +3
Refl +3
Will+ 5
Perception +3

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: I've made a terrible mistake!*
Show

Sooooooo- uh, you guys should all be level 2.   :Small Eek: 

I'm going to request that you guys all take the time to level _before_ we fight this guy.  Retain whatever deficit HP and used abilities apply, but otherwise level up to 2.  I'll adjust already made rolls accordingly, and we'll take a full round of you guys winning initiative by default, from the current given positions.  

My B.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As soon as she sees her companions initiate the attack, Keshkaru reacts, her hand on Ozkrak's neck.

"Va, mon ami fidèle
L'esprit du vent sur toi
Te donnera des ailes
C'est un atout de poids!"


At her signal, the raptor runs at the enemy, in great, swift strides. She reaches the altar, climbs the platform, and bites the intruder! The iruxi hustles forward, calling out to her friends: "Beware, this one is good at throwing everything! If you have cold iron or the power of good, use it!"

*Spoiler: round 1*
Show


This replaces the Ready action, as agreed in OOC.

Keshkaru
#1 Cast Guidance on Ozkrak
#2 Command Ozrak to attack
#3 Move to AA7

Ozkrak
#1 Move to V5 (yay, 50-ft speed). I'm not sure a climb or a jump is involved, but in any case, here's an Athletics roll (1d20+7)[*24*] (includes effect of Guidance); if Acrobatics is more appropriate, then add +1 to this.
#2 Jaws Strike (1d20+8)[*14*] damage (1d8+3)[*8*] (assumes Inspire Courage is in effect, remove 1 from both rolls otherwise)

----------


## JWallyR

As his allies softly rustle into position behind him, Vorgrok throws caution to the wind, scrambling his way up onto the chancel and sweeping his sledge at the demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action: Quick Jump up onto the raised area
2nd action: Rage!
3rd action: Attack!

Attack: [roll0] natural 1  :Small Sigh:  for a result of 9, rolled OOC
Damage: [roll1] irrelevant

P.S.- Vorgrok has the _No Escape_ barbarian feat, so if the demon strides away, Vorgrok will (as a reaction) follow up to his speed (20 ft).

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC: 17  HP: 38
Fort: 7
Reflex: 4
Will: 7
Per: 7

Clumsy 1 (penalty to Dex based checks, AC, etc.) while wielding Large weapon. Tracked as a "cap" on AC.
Rage! -1 AC, no concentrating. +6 damage with Large weapon

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1 (again?))*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 18/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

As Vorgrok attacks the demon Giggles yells, "Get him! Be _brave_, everyone!" Then the little blue gnome flings a dagger and takes cover.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects when the party is no longer being stealthy.

I am not sure about throwing a dagger into melee, but here is the basic attack roll without applicable penalties: (1d20+7)[*22*] attack, (1d4)[*3*] damage

Then move to take cover behind something solid-looking.

----------


## Farmerbink

Thanks in large part to the creature's distraction, the party is upon it before it really knows they're there. Pip, Giggles, Tessara, and Ozkrak all score hits of several types, though Vorgrok fails to immediately capitalize.  Still, surrounded and outnumbered, things look good for the carnies-turned-hero.  

When the creature turns around, what was a horned figure wearing a gray cloak becomes immediately apparent as some kind of demon.  Cloven hooves coarse-furred legs support a broad, greenish, heavily-muscled torso.  A long, flowing gray cloak hangs loosely from its hunchbacked shoulders, framing a bronze pendant of a leaf dripping dew. *Spoiler: Know religion DC 16*
Show

This hoodless cloak and pendant are actually the formal vestments of a priest of Gozreh.

Trapped between Vorgrok and Ozkrak, the demon lashes out violently.  With its toothy maw, it savages Vorgrok in the face, while simultaneously raking ferociously at both the raptor and barbarian (_Vorgrok takes 31 damage, and has a -1 penalty to all Cha skills for a day.  Ozkrak takes 12 damage._).

Heroes to act

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2)*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 18/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Vorgrok, defend yourself! This might _help_, but don't be brave to the point of dying!" calls Giggles as he moves forward. Occult magic laces his words as he focuses on healing the dwarven rigger.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to within 30 feet of Vorgrok and cast Soothe (my last 1st level spell for the day unless we level up again!) to heal Vorgrok for (1d10+4)[*13*] HPs.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's growl of annoyance at his wide swing is interrupted by a breathy _hiss_ of pain. As Giggles' magic eases the sting somewhat, the dwarf roars at the demon before him, swinging wildly as he backpedals slightly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack twice, Step 5ft diagonal toward the edge of the stage.

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*23*], (1d12+10)[*16*] damage
Attack 2: (1d20+3)[*10*], (1d12+10)[*22*] damage
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 24/38
Conditions:
Clumsy 1 while wielding Large weapon.
Rage! -1 AC, no concentrating. +6 damage with Large weapon (+2 Normal weapons). 8 rds remaining
+2 saves vs mental effects, 9 rds remaining
-1 to Cha-based skills for 1 day (lulz)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru's characteristically calm demeanor doesn't betray her fear, but the demon's power is redoubtable indeed. She strides forward and casts a quick spell, bringing the energies of nature to bolster her friend the raptor, along with a signal to harrass the dangerous opponent, but not stay close. 

"L'esprit des ruisseaux
Te rend fort et vaillant!
Il guérit tes bobos
Pour aller de l'avant!"

Her casting ends, and she moves to the front of the altar of the desecrated temple, while Ozkrak gives a quick strike befores she darts away.

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show


Keshkaru
#1 Cast Heal Animal on Ozkrak, healing (1d8+8)[*14*]
#2 Command Ozrak to attack then move away
#3 Move to X6

Ozkrak
#1 Jaws Strike (1d20+7)[*11*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*] (assumes Inspire Courage is not in effect)
#2 Move to W1

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17, Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 0/1
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara gasps aloud as the creature turns around, and not just from its demonic appearance. That iconography - she recognizes it from her formal religious training amongst the drow! "That pendant - this thing was a priest of Gozreh! What is it doing here??" She lets the question hang while she weaves another spell, sending more arcane bolts slamming into the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Since we're level 2, I have one more casting of magic missile (+1 damage per missile from Dangerous Sorcery):

3 actions = (3d4+6)[*14*] force damage

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Sorcerer, Level 2, HP 20/20, Speed 30 ft.
Medium Humanoid (Half-Drow), Imperial Bloodline
AC 16, Fort 4, Ref 6, Will 6, Perception 4
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

----------


## Farmerbink

Things get very messy very quickly, up on the church's dais.  Vorgrok returns the demon's volley, though ultimately not quite as good as he got in the first place.  Tessara likewise adds her own magical assault to the mix.  Giggles and Keshkaru heal their companions, while Pip tries in vain to continue shooting the demon with his bow.  

The demon, for it's part, begins to laugh quietly.  It focuses on Vorgrok and unleashes a spell.  For a moment, darkness rushes out at the barbarian, but he quickly shrugs off the worst of it (Vorgrok is _Frightened_ 1).

With a snarl, it grabs and hurls a chunk of stone, left on the floor by the damage previously done to the altar (_Vorgrok takes 7 damage_).

Map updated

----------


## DeVermis

Pip is unsettled by their foe's laughter, it did not bode well for their well being. Surely it wasn't strong enough to take them all on at once though... right?

Pip fires two more arrows, and then pauses for a moment to think, is there anything they could do here to gain an edge? He looks around the room looking for anything that might help, maybe a baptismal font of holy water?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Attack with bow (1d20+8)[*24*], damage (1d6)[*1*]
Action 2: Attack with bow (1d20+3)[*6*], damage (1d6)[*1*]
Action 3: Scan the room, particularly looking for potential holy water sources.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Pip
Level 2, HP 19/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 3)*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 1, HP 18/18, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 17, Fort 5, Ref 6, Will 5, Perception 5
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"_Be brave_, Vorgrok! We're with you!" calls Giggles, his voice holding a hint of steel in the tone. Then he flings a dagger at the demon and draws another for next round...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects.
Throw a dagger at the enemy: (1d20+7)[*19*] attack roll, (1d4)[*2*] damage
Draw another dagger.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru's barks a command in a language no one understands, yet it isn't the language of her magic. Ozkrak jumps forward to the attack yet again, while her mistress calls upon a different power of nature in her attempt to weaken their demonic enemy.

"L'esprit de l'éclair
Frappe l'intrus violent
Qui est parti en guerre
Contre le droit des gens!"

A spark of lightning appears over the demon's head and comes down with a sharp crack!

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show


Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozrak to move in and attack
#2/3 Cast Electric Arc, basic Refl save DC18, (1d4+4)[*6*] electricity damage. EDIT: Add +1 for *7* total damage. I had forgotten that Inspire Courage applies its bonus!

Ozkrak
#2 Move to V5
#2 Jaws Strike (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d6+3)[*6*] (assumes Inspire Courage is in effect)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17, Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 0/1
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 10/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara winces as the heavy stone crashes into Vorgork, but quickly counters with another spell. "Hey! Throwing rocks is NOT VERY NICE!" The stone rises back into air, seemingly of its own accord, before zooming back towards the demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast telekinetic projectile to attack with the rock:
attack (1d20+8)[*9*], damage (1d6+4)[*9*] bludgeoning

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Sorcerer, Level 2, HP 20/20, Speed 30 ft.
Medium Humanoid (Half-Drow), Imperial Bloodline
AC 16, Fort 4, Ref 6, Will 6, Perception 4
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

----------


## Farmerbink

Despite your foe's confidence, the barrage of assaults, physical or otherwise proves too much for hits burly, hunchbacked form.  With a heavy groan, it crumples as Kehskaru's reptilian companion tears into it, just the most recent in a furious series of injuries.  The creature almost seems to fall _through_ the floor, however, disappearing into nothingness as it leaves its vestments in a pile on the dais.

----------


## JWallyR

Still in the throes of rage, Vorgrok glares suspiciously at the pile of vestments left behind by the fallen foe. Kicking at the pile of cloth (and seeing nothing worthy of his continued attention), he exhales deeply, and his anger subsides into mere surliness. Lumbering to the edge of the dais, he _plops_ heavily into a seated position, setting aside his heavy sledge and reaching back into his pack for his first aid kit...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attempt Medicine to treat wounds: (1d20+6)[*15*] vs DC 15.
If successful: (2d8)[*4*]
If critically successful, additional: (2d8)[*14*]

Edit: given the awful rolls above... I don't think Vorgrok has any choice but to keep healing for another 50 minutes.  :Small Mad: 

*Spoiler: Stats, pre-healing*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 17/38

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon.
Demon bite attack: -1 to Cha-based skills for 1 day (lulz)

----------


## DeVermis

Pip initially doesn't leave the relative shelter of his pew, glancing around the room suspiciously. "Is everyone okay up there? Is it dead? Where did the body go?"

----------


## JWallyR

> Pip initially doesn't leave the relative shelter of his pew, glancing around the room suspiciously. "Is everyone okay up there? Is it dead? Where did the body go?"


Vorgrok grunts dismissively. "Been better. It's gone, melted 'ta nothin'," he rumbles, not sparing a look up from his efforts.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a dramatic sigh Giggles sits down heavily on a bench. "I'm not sure I'm cut out for this - put me in front of a crowd and the excitement is addictive, but this is like that time I ate a batch of bad mushrooms..." he says with a shudder. "I mean, I get that this town needed help, but I won't be able to sleep for a week! And if I can't sleep, I am so going to have to do something fun instead, so you all won't sleep...does anyone have a strong drink?"

With his magic spent and less skill with bandages than his friends, the little gnome sits for several more seconds before bouncing up, literally screaming for a moment, and then saying, "Alright, I think I'm better now. Let's look around and see what happened here...it can't be good and we should see if we can prevent those things from coming back. Then we can talk to the Mayor and see what they know about this, cause there is no way this place got this bad overnight and no one died in the process..."

Saying no more he begins looking around, bouncing from spot to spot randomly and without any sense of order to his meandering search.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Not sure what we are looking for here, but Perception is at +6. If you want a roll, here you go: *21* rolled in OoC due to the stupidity that is this: (1d2+6)[*7*] <--- I laughed out loud when I saw the Natural 1. So typical and fitting for Giggles' spastic search efforts.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Once their enemy collapses and seemingly vanishes into thin air, Keshkaru first makes sure that Vorgrok is all right. This was a mighty blow he took early on, but he remains as resilient as she's always know him. So, while he tends to his wounds and the others search the room, the iruxi sits on one of the pews unceremoniously, Ozrkak next to her. Her ceremonial bundle of weeds is in her hands as she closes her eyes, focuses on all other senses, and enters into a sort of communion with the small dinosaur. She aligns her breathing rythm to her companion, surrendering herself to Ozkrak's animal mindset. After a few minutes, she stands, looking refreshed and ready to move on.

*Spoiler*
Show

She meditates to regain her focus point.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles almost immediately stumbles upon an odd sight: the northern door (leading to the west) appears to be barricaded, from this side.  A heavy stone font has been upended and left leaning into the door.  Between the weight and leverage, it's clearly intended to keep something _in_ that room.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Um...guys? What would those things have tried to keep _inside_ so much that they blocked this door? Think we should let whatever it is out?" calls Giggles immediately, loudly enough for everyone to hear him. Then, turning to the door he walks up and yells, even louder, "*Hey! Is anyone in there? Are you some horrible monster that we will need to kill or someone nice that we should let out?*"

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara crosses her arms and frowns at the barricaded door. "I don't like it, but if we don't deal with it there's a chance that some poor farmer could stumble across it and open it up without realizing the danger. Or it could break free on its own, for all we know. But we can wait until Vorgrok is feeling better, I guess."

----------


## Farmerbink

A muffled voice responds to Giggle's yells.  As he stands there, he peruses the door kind of on accident.  Unlike the others in this area, this door appears to be made primarily of (heavily decorated) stone.  "Yes, _please!_ Uh, no!  I'm Father Drend!  I would much appreciate being released, if it's safe!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Did anyone catch the name of the priest who is supposed to be here?" Giggles asks his friends before turning back to the door and shouting again. "*We're safe right now! Why are you in there? Did you summon those things?*"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok pauses in his medical efforts to respond to Giggles' self-therapeutic scream with an irritable glance. Sighing heavily at the scrapes and bruises that persist, he hops heavily off of the edge of the dais to lumber over to where the gnome is jabbering at a barricaded door.




> A muffled voice responds to Giggle's yells. "Yes, _please!_ Uh, no!  I'm Father Drend!  I would much appreciate being released, if it's safe!"


The dwarf listens with narrowed eyes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception check to Sense Motive? (1d20+8)[*18*]

Edit: If Vorgrok thinks that it's safe, he'll stow his weapon and begin to clear the barricade, showing no great care for the inanimate items nearby but obviously making sure his friends aren't in the way of the heavy slab.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara stays out of the way as Vorgrok begins the heavy lifting, but calls out in what she hopes is a reassuring voice. "Hold on - we're going to get you out! There was a monster out here but we've dealt with it. Is anyone else in there with you?"

----------


## DeVermis

Pip's curiosity overcomes his wariness, and he joins the others in front of the door. After all, if the creature wanted this priest inside, it stood to reason that he should be let out.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Done with her meditation, Keshkaru stands, and comes to examine the blocked door, Ozkrak in tow.

----------


## Farmerbink

With Vorgrok muscling aside the pedestal, it's impossible to hear any responses from the other side.  As the door opens, it's immediately clear why.

Standing- or mostly standing- in the wide doorway is a _very_ abused, crossbow-wielding man, obviously garbed in the vestments of the clergy.  *Spoiler: Father Drend*
Show

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/08/11/35/081135fe6908c5a48df443e86242d905.jpg
Exhausted and badly injured, the man nonetheless is obviously relieved to see you.  "Oh Thank you, and thank Abadar and the other Gods.  I've been trapped in there for hours!"  The man's several injuries are immediately apparent, as he wearily makes his way out of the vault- for indeed, behind him lie rows and rows of hundreds of lockboxes.  "Some horrible hunchbacked... _demon_ burst through the door!  Two flying fiends and a pair of masked men in tow.  I... I couldn't stand against them and only just managed to escape into the vault.  I knew Abadar would never let his most sacred sanctum be defiled, but I didn't think _they'd_ block _me_ in."

He takes a moment to survey the chapel and has to visibly compose himself in order to continue talking at all.  After a moment, he straightens up and raises his chin nobly.  "Still, order _will_ prevail over this depravity!"

----------


## DeVermis

Well what they've seen with their own eyes clearly supports Father Drend's story, but it still doesn't make sense to Pip yet: "Do... Do you know _why_? Surely demons don't just show up in a little town like this without any sorts of warning signs!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles gets out of the way as Vorgrok starts clearing the way. "Oh, I guess we are doing this without talking to him first, then.." he mutters as he watches for a moment. When the door opens and the injured priest steps out he looks for only a moment before pulling out his first aid kit. "Vorgrok - let's give him a hand binding those wounds," he says as he gets ready to help the steady-handed dwarf.

When the gnome's eyes drift past the priest to see the lockboxes they grow wide. "Wow! That's alot of cash! Is that why you hid in there - to protect it all? I'm not sure it would be worth it, but I guess I can understand..." he says, licking his lips as he sees more money in one place than he has ever imagined. "With all that money, couldn't you guys have hired some better security to protect it?"

----------


## Farmerbink

The priest seems a bit taken aback by Giggles' comments.  He glances into the vault with something of a rueful expression and considers his words for some time before answering.  "Abadar's sanctum is traditionally a vault," he begins by way of explanation.  "The people of Abberton have... not been overwhelmingly gracious with their outpourings of support, as of late.  It was not for love of riches, but confidence in my God that I took shelter inside."  With another long sigh, he admits, "Most of them are currently empty."

He returns to the task of righting the place, as Pip prods gently.  "I don't know anything yet," he admits unhappily.  "But I would be pleased to see these interlopers brought to justice!  Wait..."  For a few moments, he stares at the table and scales confused.  "Would you hand me those papers?  Those, scattered there in the front few pews."  The priest peruses several of the ruined pages, and doesn't appear to find whatever it is he's looking for. 

"Interlopers and _thieves!_" he finally cries in exasperation.  "They stole our most holy texts!  I had thought them destroyed, but this might even be worse!  They were here, in their place on the altar, but none of these pages are from them!"  He turns to you, suddenly filled with zeal and anger.  

"If you can bring those fiends to justice and recover my books, I'll gladly offer you these magical items- from my personal belongings- as thanks.  It's not coin, but there's precious little of that to go around right now."  He reaches into the folds of his robes to withdraw a brooch on a chain and a small onyx figurine of a dog, offering them outstretched to whichever hero is closest to the altar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He'll explain that it's a brooch of shielding and an onyx dog wondrous figurine.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles pauses as he is about to place a bandage on the injured priest and watches in confusion. "Um...how long have you been in there?" he asks at first. Then, continuing he says, "When we arrived all we found were three monsters - two outside engaged in graverobbing - or perhaps corpse-eating...I'm not sure there is a term for that, cause it isn't cannibalisms since they clearly weren't from around here - and the big one in here tearing up the place. We didn't see anyone that could have been thieves. What do these 'holy texts' look like?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Ozkrak wanders about the nave in search of something to eat, her master listens to the conversation quietly. Not versed in Abadar's holy tenets, she's just heard a bit about the sacred nature of money and vaults, but doesn't quite understand the point. Anyway, this priest seems most disturbed about the theft of his texts. The iruxi is puzzled that the man's first reaction is to propose a payment for their retrieval. _It's as if doing this as a simple act of kindness isn't the natural thing to do?_ She puts these thoughts ought of her mind - if a reward is offered, she isn't about to turn it down, and who knows, maybe giving it would make the priest feel better. 

She nods. "Desecration, tomb robbing, destruction, and now theft. This tells us we will find more of these perpetrators. Let's see if we can find any clue about where they went." She goes around the temple, checking for traces. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception (1d20+8)[*12*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara listens quietly as the priest explains his situation. "Father, the church of Abadar wouldn't have any conflict with the followers of Gozreh, would they? I ask because the demon we just fought was wearing the vestments of his clergy, although clearly no longer human. What would bring an acolyte of nature to a church of civilization and wealth? Just what is in those holy texts, exactly?"

----------


## Farmerbink

The priest, despite his wounds and exhaustion demonstrates the patience and disposition of most clergy.  "They came in near first light this morning.  I was readying for morning prayers when they entered, and one of the men attacked me with a candlestick!"  He falters more than a little at Giggle's mention of corpse-eating, however, blanching and falling silent for a few moments.  

"_Eating_ the dead, you say?  I..." he takes several breaths, succeeds in calming himself and asks, "Did you defeat them as well?  Two of them?  Hmmm...  I would like to see what remains of these defilers.  It may help us understand their motives."  He seems surprised that Giggles doesn't already know more or less what a holy book would be, but nonetheless he gives a detailed description of the tomes, the color of the leather used in their bindings and the various orders of ritual and teachings kept within.  

"There is no such church in Abberton, miss.  Though Abadar and his followers get along well with most anyone- anyone you'd see in civil society anyway."  He follows her train of thought to the cloak left by the deceased demon.  "I see," he mutters, frowning.  "I suppose we _do_ have conflict with them, obviously, though I'm at a loss as to why."

Keshkaru busies herself with the immediate surroundings.  It doesn't take long before she inspects the door leading westward on the other side of the dais.  From within, she can clearly hear the sounds of high-pitched laughter and breaking glass.  Apparently, whatever is inside is being too loud and careless to even notice the battle in the nave.

----------


## DeVermis

"It never ends..." Pip mutters under his breath. "You might want to duck back into that there vault father, looks like your visitors are still making themselves at home." Pip prepares his bow in one smooth motion that is quickly becoming all too familiar.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh no...I'm largely out of any sort of real magic, guys. I will try to encourage everyone, but otherwise the best option I have is my whip - I will try and disarm or trip any enemies down there..." Giggles says as he readies the long leather bullwhip he carries and takes a sip of water from his waterskin.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru, intent on finding what's going on, doesn't hear her friends. She raises her clawed hand, "Shhh. More trouble. Father, what's on the other side of this door?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara tilts her head in a pensive gesture, straining to hear the sounds Keshkaru mentioned. "_Whatever's over there - do you think we could capture it? If we could force it to answer a few questions it might be the quickest way to find out what's going on._" She gulps. "_Er, as long as it speaks, that is._"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok raises an eyebrow at the disheveled priest, but listens impassively. Apparently nonplussed by the description of the events and uninspired by the proffered baubles, he meanders over to where Keshkaru lurks by the door. Grunting his agreement at the unusual noise, his hands drift toward his sledge...

----------


## Farmerbink

"Ah, just simple storage," Drend replies blandly..  "Vestments for different seasons, decorations, candles, uh- quite a bit of lamp oil, actually..."  He takes on a more concerned expression and steps further away, as two and two make four in his mind.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles laughs, awkwardly and uncomfortably, at the mention of flammable oil. "Maybe we should get down there before something is set on fire," he quietly says with a nervous expression. "Fire can be fun, but too much of it burns..."

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara's eyes widen in recognition. "You don't think they mean to... _burn it down_, do you?! Come on, we've got to hurry!" She leads the way through the western door to discover the source of the noise.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip takes his eyes off the door long enough to glance around and try to get an idea of just how much of the building's components are flammable, should something go wrong.

----------


## Farmerbink

Pip is relieved to see primarily stone materials, though the overhead girders and joists are all wooden.  Still, he and his companions recognize a potential problem when they see it, and move quickly to intervene.

The door wasn't locked, and opens easily as Tessara presses.  Inside, she finds a small room, as the priest said.  A tiny, winged figure flits from barrel to crate to chest and back again, cackling gleefully as it tosses anything and everything it finds into a haphazard pile in the middle of the room.

*Spoiler*
Show

As rolled in OOC:

Keshkaru gets to act first, followed by Pip and Vorgrok.  

Then the baddy will go (if it's alive), then we'll go block init.


Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

All her life, Keshkaru has always detested wanton destruction. Her own people have so often been the victims of such behaviour! Her furious reaction is uncharacteristic of her: In a burst of purposeful anger, she moves into the room to stand right next to the intruder, and as she does so, her neck frills flares up, tripling in volume in a bright display of its crimson color, while the orange spines on her back stand up menacingly. "YOU! STOP!" But she has no intention of giving the flying little monster a chance to parlay. A powerful sweep of her tail reaches up to attack the creature above her!

*Spoiler*
Show

#1-2 Threatening Approach: Stride to T8, then Intimidation to Demoralize: (1d20+6)[*10*] (if successful, the opponent is frightened 2)
#3 tail Strike (1d20+7)[*18*] bludgeoning damage (1d6+3)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17, Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 0/1
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 10/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DeVermis

Pip is on the same page as Keshkaru with respect to any chance of civil discourse and opens fire the moment this latest looter comes into view. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Attack with bow (1d20+8)[*16*], damage (1d6)[*6*]
Action 2: Attack with bow (1d20+3)[*18*], damage (1d6)[*1*]
Action 3: Attack with bow (1d20-2)[*18*], damage (1d6)[*1*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Pip
Level 2, HP 19/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2
Conditions: None

----------


## JWallyR

Wasting little time on words or other subtleties, Vorgrok roars his approach, sweeping the sledge recklessly at the winged figure!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: RAGE!
Actions 2 and 3: Sudden Charge to move up to 2 times into range and attack. Preferring flanking positions (but not assumed in rolls).
Attack: (1d20+8)[*20*] for (1d12+10)[*17*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 25/38 (+3 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon.
Demon bite attack: -1 to Cha-based skills for 1 day (lulz)
RAGE! +6 damage, -1 AC, +4 temp HP

----------


## Farmerbink

Perhaps in line with the party's desires, the destruction in the store room briefly spikes to previously unseen levels before suddenly ending entirely.  

All three heroes, quick on their feet, dash into the small quarters and utterly demolish the little quasit  Bludgeoned by tail and hammer and pierced with a trio of arrows, it's cruel and vapid destruction comes to a screeching halt.  After a few moments silence, the priest peeks through the door curiously.  "No fires?  Well that's certainly for the best.  I- ah, if you'd like, there's a few vials of sanctified water in that chest, just there-" he indicates a small container, thankfully largely undisturbed.  "You're welcome to a few of them, if you plan to continue helping us like this.  Just leave me a couple in case they come back?"  

In the chest, you find 7 vials- two of them broken, but the other 5 remain sealed and contain a small, dense dose of holy water.  

"Ah, thanks!" He adds, sheepishly, obviously both pleased that his church isn't ablaze and a tad uncomfortable with the scope of things he's been forced to witness today.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Before Giggles can even react to the little flying creature it's dead, and the gnome yelps in surprise at Vorgrok's hammer smashing the enemy loudly. When it dissolves and leaves no body behind the little blue man says, "Ew...that's really gross..." before yelping again in surprise when the priest of Abadar speaks from behind him.

Giggles takes one of the flasks of holy water with a quick, "Thanks!" and then walks back up the stairs and out of the church. There he takes a big breath, looks around for signs of danger. Seeing none he sits down heavily on the steps to the church and stares into the distance, letting his mind wander as he tries to handle the horrible things he has just seen. When the party finds him he has dozed off and is drooling on himself as he leans into the side of the stairs...

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara strides into the room with motes of arcane energy swirling about her fingertips, the beginnings of a spell, only to see the conflict end as suddenly as it began. "Oh. Um, good work! Is everyone ok?" She pockets one of the offered holy water flasks with a murmured thank-you to the priest.

"Now, where were we? You said this all started this morning, father? And there were no demands, no premonitions - these monsters just showed up and started destroying the chapel?" At his confirmation she nods and turns back to the others. "Well, how should we proceed? The followers of Gozreh would be an obvious choice. Although, if this happened to the church, maybe we had better check that the rest of the town is safe, first. What do you think?"

At some point she notices that Giggles isn't participating in the conversation and goes to look for him, finding him passed out on the steps up the church. "Oh, poor Giggles! _Psst, Vorgrok - do you think you could..._" she indicates lifting the little gnome up like a baby, lowering her voice so as to try and let him sleep.

----------


## DeVermis

> "Well, how should we proceed? The followers of Gozreh would be an obvious choice. Although, if this happened to the church, maybe we had better check that the rest of the town is safe, first. What do you think?"


I absolutely agree! Pip chimes in. "They may have come to steal, but they certainly stopped to smell the flowers too, who knows what else they're ransacking?" Pip furrows his brow in thought for a few moments. "Father, were these holy texts they stole unique to this building? Did they contain any information that the typical follower of Abadar wouldn't be privy to?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Father Drend considers the questions briefly before answering. 

He turns to Tessara, nodding.  "That's right, miss.  They pretended to be worshipers just long enough to get inside.  It...  It got very confusing very fast.  Honestly, I just thank Abadar that I managed to survive....  There _was_ another one of those flying creatures," he adds, frowning.  "I hate to think what he'd be up to if all this carnage is the work of only one of them!  Would you mind checking the rest of the church grounds, just to make sure he's left?  Certainly, see to the rest of the town, as well.  All things considered, you've already done quite a lot for me."  

He turns to address Pip, listening courteously.  "Uh, not _unique_, exactly, but close to it.  A handful of the more devout citizens have their own copies, but these two were ornately engraved in silver on the covers, with a leather band- inset with platinum...."  He goes into great detail regarding the identifiability of the lost books, reassuring you that you won't be misled.  

He glances down to the vestments of Gozreh, set aside as evidence for the moment, frowning.  "We've never been close, but I never would have expected this from them," he muses.  "I pray the hermits are alright, though it seems likely otherwise...."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Still utterly exhausted, Giggles begins to snore, loudly, as the party finishes their discussion with the priest.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Feel free to wake him anytime - I'm just trying to give him a nap so he will be in a better mood for the next encounters!

----------


## Gwynfrid

When the conversation with the Father ends, Keshkaru shakes Giggles awake. "All right, our work isn't finished yet, friend. There's at least another of these intruders, a winged one, about. We've agreed to go check the church grounds and patrol the town for a bit. Are you okay to move?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a moment of blurry-eye-rubbing and a yawn during which it seems the gnome's jaw is about to come unhinged Giggles wakes and then smiles. "Okay to move? I'm _great_ to move! Though...if Tessara wants to carry me I don't mind!" he says with a laugh. Seeming fully awake, refreshed, and once again cheerful, the little gnome looks around animatedly but makes no move to get out of the drow-blooded spellcaster's arms... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MuffinMan

"Ugh. I think your own feet can carry you well enough!" Tessara says with mock outrage as she lowers the gnome back to the ground. "Unless you want _Vorgrok_ to carry you around - I'm sure he'd be willing."

"Thank you, Father. We'll check back in on you later today or tomorrow after we've checked on the town, the Gozreh hermits, and the other winged intruder..." She sighs. "Things sure have gotten complicated recently, haven't they?" Then she finishes getting her things together, ready to scour the church grounds before heading properly into town.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles lands on his feet and with a twinkle in his eye pouts up at Tessara. Then he winks and dashes off through the church door to start looking around the church grounds for signs of...a flying creature and some papers...? (It is clear to anyone looking that his attention span is spent, but he is trying to be part of the team and help out, in his own, distracted way.)

----------


## DeVermis

Pip, making sure to snag a flask of holy water, follows giggles out the front door. There were places to be and things to do!

----------


## Farmerbink

Back on the street, the sun has risen on a gently waking village.  The location of Goldenlaws church leaves it far enough from the common square to be only lightly trafficked, but a handful of people have begun to gather and eye the shattered windows with mixtures of curiosity and perhaps a bit of macabre fascination.  A few townsfolk seem to show legitimate concern and after a wary glance at the odd party (which immediately identifies you both as newcomers and associates you with the circus) make their way inside to check on Father Drend, and perhaps aid in the recovery efforts.  

It quickly becomes apparent that you've already inspected _most_ of the church grounds, as you leave the sanctuary behind.  Much of the space is dominated by the simple cemetery, where you dispatched the demonic bodysnatchers.  Only a pair of freestanding crypts remain largely unexplored for now, one each at the southwest and northwest corners of the graveyard.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Hey, what are in those two buildings?" asks Giggles as he points out the crypts. "If they are full of dead people, should we ask the priest about checking them out? I could imagine a little flying thing hiding inside if it found a hole..." With overexaggerated motions he sneaks up to the northwest crypt and looks around for anything that might show signs of either danger or forced entry by the rogue quasit.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Perception: (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Good thinking. Let me check the other one." Keshkaru's approach is nowhere as discreet as Giggles' as she moves closer to the southernmost crypt, Ozkrak in tow.

*Spoiler*
Show

No Stealth to speak of, but Perception (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles takes a moment to investigate the northern mausoleum and finds it still well-sealed against the elements (as well as his own efforts to gain entry).  The heavy stone door appears to either have been permanently affixed or weathered firmly into place.  At any rate, he cannot find anything out of sorts about the building. 

Keshkaru, however, doesn't quite have to reach the heavy wooden door to notice something out of sorts about the southern crypt.  Just beneath a broad engraving of the name "MOULDER," a clearly broken lock hangs from the latch.  Though it isn't her strongest suit, she approaches cautiously, and is rewarded by the sounds of high-pitched squabbling from within.  Most of the words are unintelligible, spoken in another language, or both, but she occasionally makes out a phrase that sounds like impassioned bargaining.  

Judging from the consistently inconsistent bantering, the bargaining appears to have reached an impasse of some sort.  It would take some time to get more useful information.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Nothing here - how about that one, Keshkaru?" calls Giggles, suddenly not stealthy at all. When he sees the lizardfolk peering closely and listening to something he can't hear, Giggles covers his mouth with both hands and sneaks up to the crypt where the noises are.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth (1d20+7)[*10*]
Perception (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara waits patiently, not expecting her allies' searches to turn up anything of note. Keshkaru's rigid body language, however, clues her in to _something_ amiss at the southern tomb. She gestures for Vorgrok and the others to follow, _quietly!_, as she herself begins to tiptoe closer...

*Spoiler: Stealth*
Show

(1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The iruxi woman freezes on the spot, her orange and green spines flattening along her curbed back. In silence, she makes an urgent sign of her hand for her companions to join her.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the party gathers, the speakers inside remain fixed on their discussion.  It's impossible to be sure, as only a fraction of one half of the conversation is intelligible to you all, but it doesn't appear to be going anywhere.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once he gets close enough to hear the sounds of arguing in the crypt Giggles puts a finger to his lips dramatically and looks at the others. He gestures that he is going to sneak in (by getting on tip toes and putting his hands in front of him with the fingers curled down) and creeps up to the entrance. Carefully and gently he eases the door open and begins to make his way down towards the voices...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+7)[*9*]to get close enough to hear more of what is happening.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Ugh. I think your own feet can carry you well enough! Unless you want _Vorgrok_ to carry you around - I'm sure he'd be willing."


The dwarf raises one eyebrow quizzically, coinciding with a lifting of his bushy beard, giving evidence to a wry smile beneath.

As the others move out to explore the rest of the grounds, Vorgrok trudges along, his posture seemingly relaxed, but his eyes constantly searching for evidence of the remaining miscreant. Noticing Keshkaru's change in posture and Tessara's wave, the dwarf strides forward, his heavy sledge suddenly appearing in his hands as though having moved of its own volition...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## DeVermis

As Giggles slips through the door, Pip peeks around the frame, hoping to get a glimpse of what is going on inside. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth (1d20+8)[*9*]
Perception (1d20+6)[*10*] (Pip has darkvision if that makes a difference)

----------


## Farmerbink

As soon as Giggles begins opening the door, the voices stop.  It's all the warning the heroes get, but it's all the warning most of them needed.

The door to the crypt opens, letting plenty of light into the otherwise dank chamber.  You've never been in a crypt before, but it seems out of sorts at first glance.  A small pile of glittering refuse lies gathered in the middle of the room, surrounded by a strange trio of tiny creatures.  One, with wings, looks much like the pest you recently dispatched in Father Drend's store room.  The other two are tiny (mechanically) dog-faced bipedal critters, armed with tiny, shiny blades.

*Spoiler: If/when you move within 20' of a "P"*
Show

Make a will save, DC 16.  You must roll this save twice, taking the worse result.  If you fail, you continue rolling twice and taking the lower result on every d20 as long as you stay within 20'.  

Sorry DarkOne XD.

Party to act, except Pip and Giggles


Map updated

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok wastes no time, charging _through_ the foremost members of the party with a gravelly roar to lash out with his heavy sledge against one of the dog-faced creatures!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

First: RAAAAAGE! +4 temp HP, -1 AC, +6 damage
Second and third: Sudden Charge to move to H16 (or thereabouts) and SMASH!

Attack: (1d20+8)[*19*]
Damage: (1d12+10)[*21*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 25/38 (+4 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon.
Demon bite attack: -1 to Cha-based skills for 1 day (lulz)
RAGE! +6 damage, -1 AC, +4 temp HP

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru reacts just as forcefully, if less noisily. With a word in her ancestral language and a sign of pinched claws, she sends Ozkrak to the attack! The swift raptor jumps forward, displaying her impressive speed again to go all the way around the enemies, trapping them between herself and the raging dwarf. Then, the iruxi's voice intones:


"Deux êtres déplaisants
De l'esprit de la foudre
Vont voir le châtiment
Qu'ils soient réduits en poudre!" 


... And the now familiar spark of lightning erupts between the two tiny dog faces.

*Spoiler*
Show


Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to attack
#2-3 Electric Arc between the two dog-faced things, (1d4+4)[*5*] basic save Ref DC18 for each of them

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to G18, flanking position
Will saves DC16 (1d20+5)[*15*] (1d20+5)[*11*] - failed!
#2 Jaws Strike (1d20+7)[*26*] (if the Will save was failed, then (1d20+7)[*21*] and take the lowest) damage (1d8+2)[*4*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17, Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 0/1
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 10/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## MuffinMan

"What's in there?! I can't s- _Ahhh!_" Tessara recoils in surprise and hops back away from the crypt entrance. Weaving a spell, she tosses a dagger into the air and causes it to telekinetically streak towards the winged creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to H/12 or as needed for line of sight, then telekinetic projectile at the quasit(?):
atk (1d20+8)[*16*], dmg (1d6+4)[*5*] piercing 

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Sorcerer, Level 2, HP 20/20, Speed 30 ft.
Medium Humanoid (Half-Drow), Imperial Bloodline
AC 16, Fort 4, Ref 6, Will 6, Perception 4
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

----------


## Farmerbink

With a sudden shout, Vorgrok shatters the stillness, and reduces one of the dog-faced creatures to little more than paste.

Tessara's attack goes just wide in the dimness, while Keshkaru and Ozkrak work together to severely injure the other, and lightly injure the quasit.  

The two remaining foes respond ferociously, but not terribly effectively.  Despite a veritable flurry of claws, swipes, and lunges with tiny blades, Vorgrok handily avoids the worst of it.  The dog-faced critter manages to connect twice with its blade, but accomplishes little besides demonstrating its own feebleness (Vorgrok takes 2 damage).

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2 (?)*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 26/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 18, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Gah! What are those?" splurts Giggles as he stumbles and reacts slower than his friends. When he gets his wits about him he raises his buckler, tosses a dagger, and says, "_Get em, everyone!_ _Be careful!_" From his shoulder his little blue snake hisses at the tiny enemies, though it makes no move to attack.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Save vs. Curse - Will Save vs DC 16 (1d20+6)[*12*] or (1d20+6)[*7*]. Edit: I hate my dice...
Cast Shield to get the Shield bonus to AC and have access to the Shield Block action
Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves against fear effects
Attack with thrown dagger - (1d20+8)[*27*] (1d20+8)[*11*] to hit and (1d4+1)[*4*] damage. Edit: I _really_ hate my dice.

----------


## JWallyR

Instead of recoiling from the scratch, tiny against his thick, muscular frame, Vorgrok begins to _chortle_, somehow sounding no more mirthful than before. In apparent reckless abandon, he flings the business end of his heavy sledge toward the remaining foes!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm posting, but hoping that Keshkaru continues to order her companion to attack, and it seems to be smart about flanking... so I'm hoping (assuming?) that it provides Vorgrok flanking vs. the... 'P' enemy on the map. If that's the case, Vorgrok will attack it until/unless it dies, and then attack Q instead. If flanking is not provided... the other way around.

Action 1: Attack! (1d20+9)[*10*] for (1d12+11)[*13*] damage
Action 2: Attack! (1d20+4)[*18*] for (1d12+11)[*20*] damage
Action 3: Attack! (1d20-1)[*9*] for (1d12+11)[*23*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 25/38 (+2 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon.
Demon bite attack: -1 to Cha-based skills for 1 day (lulz)
RAGE! +6 damage, -1 AC, +4 temp HP, 8 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/damage/saves vs fear

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara frowns and sidesteps to regain sight of the foe before recasting her spell - the dagger rises again from where it had fallen to the ground and streaks towards the winged foe!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to F/12 or as needed for line of sight, then telekinetic projectile at the quasit:

Including +1 inspire courage:
attack (1d20+9)[*15*], damage (1d6+5)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Sorcerer, Level 2, HP 20/20, Speed 30 ft.
Medium Humanoid (Half-Drow), Imperial Bloodline
AC 16, Fort 4, Ref 6, Will 6, Perception 4
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru purposefully steps inside the building, keeping the enemy within sight. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru's actions will depend on the situation. 

If Vorgork killed the second small creature:

Keshkaru
#1 Stride to F15 - Will (1d20+10)[*11*]
#2-3 Electric Arc over the quasit (1d4+4)[*5*] electricity, basic save Ref DC18.

If the second small creature is still alive:

Keshkaru
#1 Stride to F15 (Will save as above)
#2 Command Ozkrak to attack
#3 Recall Knowledge on the dog-faced creature, Nature (1d20+8)[*12*] (if Will save failed, second roll (1d20+8)[*15*])

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to H18, flanking position
#2 Jaws Strike including Inspire Courage (1d20+8)[*28*] (1d20+8)[*18*] damage (1d8+3)[*5*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17, Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 0/1
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 10/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DeVermis

Pip readies his bow, hopefully for the last time that day, and lines up a shot, careful to avoid his companions in the stone confines. 

*Spoiler: If winged creature is still alive:*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Get out bow
Action 2: Fire at winged creature (1d20+8)[*15*] for (1d6)[*6*] damage
Action 2: Fire at winged creature again (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d6)[*1*] damage
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Pip
Level 2, HP 19/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2
Conditions: None





*Spoiler: If only the dog faced creature is alive:*
Show

Pip lowers his bow, the creature is certainly not innocent but not necessarily deserving of summary execution either. "Wait!" Pip calls out. "We should question him!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Once more, Vorgrok's hammer makes short work of the verminous pest.  In the wake of such violence, the Quasit immediately tries to flee.  Unfortunately, Ozkrak is faster, and Pips and Tessara's airborne attacks even more so.  The enemies quickly perish, and once more the quasit leaves little behind to tell it was once here.

The other two creatures' bodies, so much as they remain identifiable, in fact _remain._  Their swords are tiny, and smashed beyond reasonable repair- though they might make interesting mementos.

Otherwise, the party finds themselves amongst a once-more vermin free crypt.  It's a simple one-room affair.  The pile of oddities in the middle of the floor is revealed to be a small collection of the imp's findings- no doubt from within and without the crypt.  Everything from tarnished belt buckles, colorful buttons, and false teeth to a gold ring, an ornate bracelet, and more can be found within, clearly betraying the creatures' unlikely sense of value.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Total *actual* spoils:
gold ring worth 10gp
bracelet of dashing (I need to look up identification rules, but frankly can't be bothered atm)
silver brooch worth 20gp
lesser bravo's brew
owlbear claw
potency crystal

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the violence ends Giggles looks down at the tiny dog-faced corpses. "Poor, foolish things. You really shouldn't steal anything too big for you to hide..." he says as he looks down on the creatures and compares them to their "treasures." "Well, do you think they stole these from the church? Would that priest even miss them if they did?" he continues as he walks up and retrieves his dagger. Then he looks closely at the small pile of loot curiously. He picks up the bracelet and tries it on. "What do you think, guys? I kind of like it..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

He's not a melee PC, but Giggles would take the Bracelet of Dashing if no one else wants it. If someone _does_ want it then just argue in character and Giggles will let them have it.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Hmm, not from the church, I don't think" Tessara replies, holding the silver brooch up to the light to study it. "I'd guess they were just grave robbing. What a peculiar thing, though - some of these monsters wanting to gather trinkets while others are wanting to... feed" she grimaces. "Well, should we go back and tell that priest that the grounds are safe again? After that we had better start looking for clues... To town, do you think, or the Hermitage?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok lets out a noncommittal grunt. "A'd think the hermitage. Might be worse'n this mess."

----------


## DeVermis

> "A'd think the hermitage. Might be worse'n this mess."


"Agreed! This hardly seemed like a random attack so I think the village is less likely to have been targeted."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles continues to be distracted by the various items they have found and doesn't respond to the question until someone pokes him. "I guess we can go to see the hermits," he finally says after thinking about it for a moment. "I hope they are better off than the church..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

> As the violence ends Giggles looks down at the tiny dog-faced corpses. "Poor, foolish things. You really shouldn't steal anything too big for you to hide..." he says as he looks down on the creatures and compares them to their "treasures." "Well, do you think they stole these from the church? Would that priest even miss them if they did?" he continues as he walks up and retrieves his dagger. Then he looks closely at the small pile of loot curiously. He picks up the bracelet and tries it on. "What do you think, guys? I kind of like it..."


"It does look nice. I also feel it could be helpful in some circus numbers..." Keshkaru doesn't seem particularly interested in checking about the owner's rightful owners. These are spoils of battle after all.




> "Hmm, not from the church, I don't think" Tessara replies, holding the silver brooch up to the light to study it. "I'd guess they were just grave robbing. What a peculiar thing, though - some of these monsters wanting to gather trinkets while others are wanting to... feed" she grimaces. "Well, should we go back and tell that priest that the grounds are safe again? After that we had better start looking for clues... To town, do you think, or the Hermitage?"


The iruxi takes her time to respond. "As I recall, the Lord Mayor said it would take time to obtain permission from the hermits to visit them. Meanwhile, we're here in the village. Investigating the Millers' disappearance and Oldin's Orchard now, would give the Mayor the time he needs."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh, that's right! We don't know how to get to the hermit-...hermitak...hermi...the place with the hermits, do we?" chirps Giggles as he bounces back up from the ground. "Which is closer - the orchard or the Miller's?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grunts, glowering at nothing in particular, but stows his heavy sledge before crossing his arms and leaning against the violated crypt to watch his more vocal companions deliberate.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara sighs in exhasperation. "Oh, that's right - the mayor said it would take _time_ to secure an audience with the hermits. Nothing's ever easy..." she shakes her head. "In that case let's check out this 'Oldin's Orchand'. The mayor said that's where the old lady - Hemmema, was it? - was attacked by a wild boar. It could be a coincidence, but it sounds awfully like what happened to us at the show. Let's go." She leads the way in the direction she assumes the orchard to be.

----------


## Farmerbink

With just a little bit of help regarding directions, the party heads to the south side of Abberton.  Just outside the last row of homes lies a sprawling orchard.  Full of wide, mature trees- spaced about 25' apart, the area provides the people of Abberton with and abundance of fresh apples each fall.  It also serves as a sort of hangout spot for many of the local youngsters.  In the immediate sense, the presence of a circus has substantially overshadowed any desire to sit in relative isolation, so the area is empty for now.  

A broad irrigation channel runs through the middle of the orchard, spanned by a log apparently felled for the purpose.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For now, we're gonna go theater of the mind, because this isn't super space sensitive.  The orchard is roughly 700 feet long, and 300 feet wide.  The irrigation channel runs east/west through the middle, broken up by a few makeshift bridges.

If you take the time to gather information, Odlin- the man who previously owned the orchard died a few years ago without any heir.  Ever since it has been viewed as community property, tended and harvested by anyone with spare time.  In recent months, as many things have gotten worse, the narrow canal used to water the trees has mostly emptied.  It's now a muddy gulch instead of a deep, gently flowing stream.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"No swimming, I guess," says Giggles as he looks at the muddy streambed. "What are we looking for here? A big, wild pig? Will there be tracks or something?" he continues as he begins looking around the orchard. The little blue gnome meanders over to the streambed and starts walking along the near side, just out of the mud, looking for something that seems...interesting?

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok looks around, noting the lack of casual observers and passersby. In an almost furtive motion, he reaches for the heavy sledge strapped to his back, readying it against... anticipated unpleasantries.

He begins to mosey around the edges of the orchard, looking for... something unusual.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Survival to find a trail that's not villager footsteps? (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## MuffinMan

"Yes, presumably there will be tracks. Maybe signs of a scuffle..." Tessara gingerly holds her skirts clear of the muck as she walks parallel to the muddy irrigation ditch. "...or, something. This place has certainly seen better days, though. It didn't get like this overnight - I wonder how long these _disturbances_ have been happening?"

----------


## Farmerbink

It doesn't take long at all to notice the tracks of a large hog in the muddy stream bed.  A quick glance further into the orchard reveals the creature's bulk, perhaps 100 feet to the west.  If it has noticed you yet, it hasn't acted on it.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip eyes the massive hog warily. He tries not to think about what would happen if it managed to catch him.

Pip clambers up the nearest tree to try and get a better look at what the boar is doing, or that's the reason he tells himself anyway. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics to climb the tree: (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In an exaggerated stage whisper Giggles points on the boar to the others. "*There it is! Be careful!*" He then follows Pip up the tree as he grabs his whip and shakes it loose.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"That is a big animal. But it is just an animal. Let me try to convince this one to simply leave the place alone."

Keskaru signals to Ozkrak that she should stay behind, so as to not upset the boar with the sight of a carnivore, even one much smaller than itself. She then advances calmly, but her approach isn't straightforward. She moves slowly, and makes a few stops, turns slightly off the most direct path a few times along the way. Her dorsal spines flatten, as she tries to present the least threatening profile possible. As she goes nearer, she makes some reassuring grunts, in order to both attract the boar's attention and reassure it that she means no harm.

*Spoiler*
Show

Let's see how Wild Empathy goes...
Make an Impression: This takes one full minute, hoping the boar doesn't get instantly enraged and charging. Diplomacy roll (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## MuffinMan

From behind the cover of another nearby tree, Tessara watches the display of Kashkaru's talents with unfeigned interest - she has seen her friend work with the tamed animals of the circus before, but rarely with a wild beast in its natural habitat. She touches one of the throwing daggers at her belt for reassurance, hoping she doesn't have to use it...

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok watches dispassionately as Keshkaru advances. He circles the _other_ way, leaving plenty of distance... but clearly angling to be handy if the boar doesn't take to her efforts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Intending to be somewhat further away from the boar than Keshkaru, but here's a stealth check: (1d20+3)[*20*] to avoid notice.

----------


## Farmerbink

From the first moment of contact, Keshkaru can tell the boar isn't acting normally.  While they're testy animals by nature, this one seems especially on edge.  It delays long enough to give Keshkaru the opportunity to change her mind, but after several tense moments, the beast charges! 

*Spoiler: initiative:*
Show

(1d20+8)[*10*] boar & juvenile boars
(1d20+8)[*16*] Kesh
(1d20+5)[*24*] Pip
(1d20+6)[*21*] Giggles
(1d20+8)[*27*] Vorg
(1d20+4)[*13*] Tess


Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

Startled by the animal's unnatural reaction, the iruxi calls out to her friends: "Something is wrong with her. I don't think we can avoid battle!" 

Realizing her position exposes her to the beast's redoubtable charge, she rushes out of the way and secures her shield, preparing for an onslaught, while Ozkrak dashes to her side.

*Spoiler: round 1*
Show

#1 Stride to AB5, at least there's a tree in the way of the direct charge
#2 Raise shield
#3 Command Ozkrak to move next to her

Ozkrak isn't on the map but I assume with her fast movement she can move to AA5

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 19 (with shield), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22 (after casting Heal Animal), Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 26/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 18, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"You can't tame her? Do we need to try and kill her?" asks Giggles from the tree. "Draw her this way _so we can help you_ from here!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack, damage, and vs. Fear.
Ready an action to attack the boar with his whip if it gets close enough.
Whip Attack: (1d20+8)[*14*] to hit, (1d4+1)[*4*] *nonlethal* damage

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grips his heavy sledge in both hands, but he doesn't move, waiting behind the tree for a more opportune time...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If possible, I'd like to delay until the enemies' turn, and then move to flank (if possible) and if not possible, to just move into position to attack. Vorgrok can do a double move + attack with Sudden Charge. If distance permits, he will rage for +6 damage, -1 AC, and +4 temp HP before his attack.

Assuming he can get into range for an attack:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*15*] for (1d12+5)[*13*] (plus 6 if raging)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 25/38

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/damage/saves vs fear

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara steps slightly out from the cover of the tree and begins weaving a spell. Nearby, a broken branch starts to quiver on the ground, waiting to spring forward at the boar!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AA/6 and ready an action to cast telekinetic projectile when the boar is within the 30' range:
atk (1d20+9)[*11*], dmg (1d6+5)[*7*] bludgeoning

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Sorcerer, Level 2, HP 20/20, Speed 30 ft.
Medium Humanoid (Half-Drow), Imperial Bloodline
AC 16, Fort 4, Ref 6, Will 6, Perception 4
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

----------


## DeVermis

As the 'negotiations' go south, Pip is pleased with his decision to seek a safer vantage point. Bracing carefully with his knees he prepares his bow and eyes up the shot. It's pretty far away, but nothing he hasn't hit before in the past. It is a very big animal after all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action 1: Prepare bow.
Action 2: Fire! (long range penalty included)  (1d20+6)[*22*] for (1d6)[*3*] damage
Action 2: And again! (long range penalty included)  (1d20+1)[*9*] for (1d6)[*5*] damage
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Pip
Level 2, HP 19/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2
Conditions: None

----------


## Farmerbink

As the boar charges, the heroes prepare themselves as best they're able.  From his vantage point in a nearby tree, Pip places one well-aimed shot into the hide of the beast while it rounds a trunk on its way to Keshkaru.

Keshkaru makes every effort to prepare, but quickly demonstrates how dangerous this animal can be, more than anything else.  With a pair of savage swipes, the boar gores her deeply, and leaves her unable to respond and indeed in danger of dying (2 hits, 26 total damage).

A pair of juvenile boars follow their mother into battle.  One goes around Keshkaru to attack Ozkrak, though it fails utterly to frighten or hurt the raptor.  

The other makes the critical error of pursuing Vorgrok with its dire intentions.  Vorgrok was prepared to respond in kind, however, and summarily puts the juvenile beast down.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

"Oh no! Kesh, get up!!" Tessara steps out from behind cover to try her spell again - the fallen branch rises from the forest floor and zooms towards the boar.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Step to Y/7 and cast telekinetic projectile at the big boar:
atk (1d20+9)[*10*], dmg (1d6+5)[*8*] bludgeoning

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Sorcerer, Level 2, HP 20/20, Speed 30 ft.
Medium Humanoid (Half-Drow), Imperial Bloodline
AC 16, Fort 4, Ref 6, Will 6, Perception 4
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 26/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 18, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Whoa! That looked like it hurt!" cries Giggles as he fiddles with his weapons and grabs a dagger. "I cannot soothe your wounds again until I rest, guys, so no more taking hits!" The little gnome then throws his dagger at the large boar, hoping to kill the beast before it can do more damage to his friends.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Switch weapons will be two actions, I think. Throwing the dagger will be one: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (1d4)[*2*] damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru takes the brunt of the boar's fury. She parries the first blow with her shield, but the strength of the brute shatters this feeble barrier and sends her reeling, only to take a second blow that rips her armor and belly open. Her eyes lose focus, she falters under the pain and shock... Barely, she manages to stay upright, still. She drops the remnants of the shield to the ground, and, aiming for a low branch in the tree above her, she jumps, the adrenaline of desperation coming to the help of her powerful leg muscles. She grabs it, and begins to climb higher up. Once settled and out of reach, she signals to Ozkrak, and her loyal dinosaur friend makes a wide circle around the boars to attack the adult from behind.

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show

#1 (per Discord discussion) Athletics to Leap high enough (1d20+7)[*26*]
Reaction: Grab an Edge (or rather, a branch) Reflex (1d20+4)[*22*] (this is assuming FB agrees on resolving the situation with that rule)
#2 if she was successful : Climb higher (1d20+7)[*10*], if not: Stride to X8
#3 Command Ozkrak

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to AD6
#2 attack, Jaws (1d20+7)[*21*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 1/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 19 (with shield), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22 (after casting Heal Animal), Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok roars his fury at the beast's savage attack on his friend and ally! He wades in to do battle with the giant boar!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1) If not already raging, enter Rage for +6 damage, +4 temp HP, -1 AC
2) Move to engage the big boar, flanking position. *Rolls do not assume flanking, however.*
3) Attack! (1d20+8)[*28*] for (1d12+10)[*14*]
4) If #1 was unnecessary due to having raged last round... then attack again:(1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d12+10)[*22*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 25/38 (4 Temp HP)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE! +6 damage, +4 temp HP, -1 AC

----------


## Farmerbink

While Keshkaru makes like the better part of valor, Vorgrok responds to the boar's ferocious assault with one of his own.  Stepping into the vacated space, he brings down the literal hammer with force unlike any you've seen before.  The boar is shattered under the assault, its skull thoroughly mangled.  In an instant it shudders and stills, leaving only a single ferocious but ultimately unthreatening piglet still alive.  As quickly as it began, the fight is over.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Feel free to RP catching, killing, or Keshkaru calming the boar piglet however you all choose.  4.5 on 1 it's not worth playing out.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Wow! That was amazing, Vorgrok! Keshkaru was like, 'shhhh, it's alright...' and the big boar was like, 'RAWR! I'M GONNA GET YOU!' and the little ones were like, 'Me too! Rawr!' and Keshkaru was like, 'Ow! Oh no!' and then you were like, '*I SMASH YOU NOW!*' and it was all, 'BLARG, I AM DEAD...' 

Whew!" exclaims Giggles as he climbs down from the tree to retrieve his thrown dagger. Looking up at Keshkaru and her wounds he says, "We should go tell people what's going and see if anyone can help heal us. If not, maybe we need to take a break and continue when we can heal ourselves again...Isn't there a show again tonight? We can't do it all in bandages or anything...that would inspire pity more than applause..."

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grunts noncommittally at Giggles' retelling of the brief encounter. The burly dwarf gently sets the business end of his sledge on the ground, allowing its weight to steady the wooden shaft into a balanced, upright position. He looks up into the trees, where Keshkaru had jumped to safety, and raises both arms, enormous palms held upward. With a questioning expression, he waits for the lizard-woman to decide whether to accept his offer of aid.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru hangs for dear life, fully certain that falling off her precarious refuge would spell her end from trampling by the beast's hooves. Then, in a heroic effort, Vorgork takes the monster boar out! She lets go, only to fall in the dwarf's generously extended arms.

"Thank you, my friend. I owe you a life", she says simply, once she's back on her feet. "Sorry about the blood all over you."

Still dizzy from the blood loss, she sits on the ground. Ozkrak scuttles over, and begins to softly lick his mistress' wounds. She grunts: "Don't worry, you big sissy. I'll survive."

----------


## DeVermis

Pip's muscles relax as it seems the immediate threat is gone and he settles onto his tree branch. They couldn't take much more of this, while he personally had remained relatively unscathed through all of their numerous confrontations, the same could not be said for the others.




> "...Isn't there a show again tonight?"


Pip is surprised at the reminder of the circus, the show from the previous night seemed so long ago it may as well be a different world. What were they even doing hunting boars when demons could be terrorizing their camp at this very moment!

"We should go back and make sure that those fiends haven't visited the camp!" Pip calls down to the others, "Besides, you're looking pretty rough! We're in no shape to be heading out even further.  then, pausing for a moment: "...Also, I want to cook that pig"

----------


## JWallyR

> "Thank you, my friend. I owe you a life",


Vorgrok grunts noncommittally, but nods his acknowledgment of her words.




> "Sorry about the blood all over you."


The earthen-brown skin of the dwarf's face is suddenly split by the appearance of a broad, lopsided, and toothy grin. With a helpless shrug, the dwarf turns his own gaze upon himself, absently brushing at the most obvious splatters of boar blood that cover his burly limbs.




> "...Also, I want to cook that pig"


Vorgrok's grin broadens further, and he raises one meaty fist to laughingly cheer, releasing a gravelly "Haha!" into the relative quiet of the orchard.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "...Also, I want to cook that pig"


"Yeah! Bacon!" cries Giggles as he goes to try and help move the massive animal corpse. When it proves to dramatically outweigh him, the little gnome glares at it angrily and stomps his foot. "Um...help?"

----------


## MuffinMan

"I admire the enthusiasm, Giggles, but I think that's a bit much for you to handle." She nods to the fallen boar. "Vorgrok, if you would? If you want to help, Giggles, give me a hand with Keshkaru here." She moves over to help her bloodied companion rise to her feet. "That's it... easy does it... Now. The sooner we head back the sooner we can get you patched up, and get Pip his bacon. Come on."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Hey! Some of that bacon's mine too!" cries Giggles in semi-mock anger at Tessara's description of 'Pip's bacon.'

----------


## Farmerbink

With some notable effort, the party manages to contrive a skid from some of the downed and dead branches in the orchard.  Thus equipped, the transportation of the boar becomes a manageable task, if not an easy one.  They earn only a little attention from the townspeople for their antics- more a result of the unusual vehicle than anything else.  Still, the people of Abberton are polite enough to keep stares to a minimum (though the children openly ogle the bright blue Gnome), and comments on topic.  

Back at the campsite, The Professor and the rest of the carnies eagerly welcome you back, equal parts interested in making stories of your exploits and bacon of your spoils.  Before long, one of the campfires has been significantly increased, and the cooks have fixed a grand iron spit from extra tent poles.  Thus, you find yourselves at or near a large fire with The Professor, still demonstrating his keenness with all the right questions.  "These, uh, demons.  What did they look like?  You say the creature disappeared?  And it was wearing the vestments of a Gozren priest?  _That_ can't bode well.  Well, when master Abber comes back from his visit, we'll know more..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles smiles and waves at the children, skipping and juggling and making a show of their attention. As he revels in their laughs and smiles he seems to feel his spirit lifted and his antics get more and outlandish. It's only when the party leaves sight of the children that he calms back down (relatively speaking). "Have any of you heard of 'rubber?' It's this thing that comes out of some trees in the jungle, sap I guess, that can be used to make balls and stuff. Well, I heard of a man who once learned to blow air into the stuff, sort of like an inflatable sack...If I could get ahold of some of that, I'll bet I could make animals or something out of the shapes. Kids would love it!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having recovered somewhat from her ordeal, and with her wounds covered in bandages, Keshkaru sits quietly, and does her best to answer the Professor's questions. Every few minutes, she throws a piece of raw boar meat to Ozkrak at increasingly challenging distances and angles. The raptor seems to enjoy the game and the treats in equal measure.

"Demoniac creatures, they were, all right. The first ones we saw had defiled several tombs. They looked and talked like men at first, but they weren't. They were giant worms, and they... lived inside the dead mens' skins, I guess one could say. 

Then, inside the temple, we fought a horned demon, bent on destroying the place. Legends of my people call that an abrikandilu. A very dangerous thing. But when we killed it, it vanished, leaving just some clothes behind.

Then we found two very small, nasty, winged ones. They were looking for destruction too. The first one was alone, the other... had companions... Strange, very small, face of a dog, carrying tiny swords... They seemed to be having a negotiation with the flying one, but we interrupted the conversation..."

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok sits, staring more or less directly into the fire. Aside from the occasional wordless grunt and several corroborating nods at Keshkaru's description, he is more or less silent.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tessara nods along as Keshkaru relates the encounter at Goldenlaws' temple, interspersing a minor correction or elaboration here and there. When the story is concluded, she turns back to the Professor. "There hasn't been any more trouble around here, has there? Something strange is going in in Abberton, and I think it's connected to those followers of Gozreh..." She shakes her head in irritation. "Did the Mayor say _when_ he was coming back? I feel like it's important we get to that hermitage, as soon as possible! Well," she casts a glance at the wounded iruxi, "once Kesh is feeling better, anyway."

----------


## DeVermis

> "These, uh, demons.  What did they look like?  You say the creature disappeared?  And it was wearing the vestments of a Gozren priest?  _That_ can't bode well.  Well, when master Abber comes back from his visit, we'll know more..."


"What all do you know about that religion professor? It seems than its more than us at least!" Pip questions, large rivulets of bacon grease running down from the corners of his still-full mouth.

----------


## Farmerbink

The Professor nods sagely, listening calmly as Keshkaru describes the groups' various findings.  "Yikes, sounds like this got much more dangerous than we really thought, and fast!"  He gently allays Tessara's concerns.  "No, no.  Other than Samus' little one maybe breaking his toe on a tent peg this morning, it's been blessedly quiet."  He shakes his head at the antics, but it would be a strange day for a 6 year old boy to not find _some_ minor trouble.

He laughs quietly at Pip's question, shaking his head self-deprecatingly.  "I've been telling stories for a long, long time," he admits.  "And you don't get that good at it by accident.  I've heard many tales of the Gozrens, and their affinity for the wilder aspects of the wilds.  Nearly never see one in town proper, and then only when they've got a darned good reason.  This sounds... much worse.  If they've begun consorting with demons or even devils....  Well, I don't know a lot about those in earnest, but they're not natural as I understand the word."  He frowns thoughtfully.  "In the meantime, I'm sure this Drend fellow was more than pleased to have your help today.  Perhaps you should see to the other folks in town tomorrow?  Surely the mayor will return by then, and we can ask him more about this hermitage!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles listens to the Professor speak with the distraction typical of his demeanor. He catches a few of the ideas and then seems to wander off, mentally, until the end. "Yeah, I would like to see these hermits, just to see what's going on here..." he says, with a tone of voice that suggests he wasn't really listening but means to sound like he was...

The little blue gnome helps to lead the circus show again that night, seeming to be more confident and effective, in spite of the day's terrors. After the show he is more reserved than usual, until he wanders off to his hammock to fall asleep, instantly, and snore the night away.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok nods sagely at the professor's words. He grimaces at the comments about devils and other unnatural evils but is otherwise not particularly moved.

As the casual meeting seems to have ended, the burly dwarf rouses himself from his makeshift seat (an overturned crate which seems ready to splinter beneath the sheer density of its occupant) to approach Keshkaru, healing tools in hand. "Mmm?" he says, gesturing toward what scrapes and bruises remain visible on her scaly skin.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Is the assumption that healing happens repeatedly overnight and we just assume full recovery or what?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gratefully, Keshkaru entrusts Vorgrok with the care of the wound she received from the boar's tusk. She flinches slightly when the dwarf's big, calloused hands remove the bandages to inspect her scaly skin, but "Mitts" proves to be surprisingly deft and gentle. All that doesn't stop her from continuing the conversation, however. "Until the mayor's return, we should look into the other problems he asked us to help with. The missing people especially. There's the sheriff, first. Our own Bearded Man said the Muggers might have something to do with her disappearance. There's this house called the Mad Mug, we could go take a look tomorrow. And then, there's the miller and his family. The home is empty, Tahala said. But we should be ready to face attacks from wasps? One thing is sure, if I didn't manage to make friends with a boar today, I'm not going to be able to with wasps tomorrow..."

*Spoiler*
Show

I did a bit of digging up the thread. Our characters would remember this information even though it's well over 6 months old for us players. The relevant posts are #203 and #227.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the evening wears on, the heroes take a break in their adventuring to put on a show.  It's as well received as the night before, though many of the attendees are the same as the night before.  There's some clear anxiety in Abberton, and the circus has proven already to be a welcome reprieve from the troubles of life. 

After the show, around the fire, Tessara leans back, upset, gnawing on a chunk of roast boar.  She hefts the meat, gesturing gratefully to Vorgrok.  "I- I have say, _this_ is what I'm meant to do.  I love you all, and I'll be happy to help if I can, but I don't think my heart can handle the stress of going toe to toe with demons and rampant boars!"  She shakes her head sadly, before taking another bite.  Chewing on the side of her mouth, she mutters out the other side, "I'm sorry."  Without more comment, she rises and makes her way to bed.  

The professor watches the exposition with a thoughtful frown.  "I kind of suspected she was made for a different kind of excitement," he admits to the remaining heroes.  "But I _do_ have an idea."  He turns to Pip in particular.  "You know Sipher, of course.  I bet he'd be a good fit.  He never did seem quite _satisfied_, making inks and minor pyrotechnics.  Would you run and fetch him?"  

Pip dutifully obliges and before long, returns with a Halfling you've all seen at work with the stage hands and costumers.  "Ah, welcome, Sipher!  If, uh.  If you've a mind, I've got a proposition for you..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Sipher is our newest player- hope you don't mind my railroading to bring him along!

----------


## pianoman

Sipher does his best to maintain his composure and avoid seeming too eager to jump at whatever opportunity is being hinted at. He sensed in the back of his mind that whatever came next would finally allow him to realize his full potential, whatever that may be. His thoughts then wandered to the concoctions he had already begun practicing in secret, and he wondered if they may finally be of some use. In his continued efforts to seem level-headed to the rest of the group he replies with a simple ""I am willing to hear you out at the very least."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles watches Tessara walk away from the party with an expression that suggests he doesn't really understand that she is backing off from their adventures. It isn't until Sipher arrives and starts speaking that he seems to realize what has happened. He looks sad for a moment and mumbles, "Better to have her safe than loose her to some monster, I guess..."

Turning to Sipher the blue gnome smiles broadly and says, "Hey, buddy! Is this where you share with everyone that you've been experimenting with the chemicals? Or was I not supposed to say that...?"

----------


## JWallyR

> "Hey, buddy! Is this where you share with everyone that you've been experimenting with the chemicals? Or was I not supposed to say that...?"


Vorgrok raises one eye questioningly (but not suspiciously) toward the halfling.

----------


## pianoman

Realizing that perhaps his experiments hadn't been as stealthy and secret as he thought, Sipher reaches into a secret pocket on his shirt and pulls out a small notebook. Inside is a short catalogue of alchemical formulas he has learned but not yet had the chance to use for fear of his true hobby being exposed. "This isn't exactly how I would have revealed this - in my head it would have been far more dramatic - but yes I suppose this is where I tell you about my experiments." Sipher quickly shuffles away to his living quarters and promptly returns with a small chest. He opens it proudly revealing a series of small vials of various shapes and sizes. "So far I've managed to make these, but haven't yet had a chance to try them!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oooooh! How exciting!" cries Giggles as he rushes over to look - a little too closely. When the little gnome nearly trips into the chest, just barely missing it, he stands up and puts his head down, embarrassed. "Sorry about that...I'll stand over here, far enough away not to break any of your stuff..." he says as he steps away and turns to watch.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru's apparent reaction to the revelation of Sipher's experimentation in alchemy is characteristically muted. Inside, she still carries a bit of reluctance with that field of research, the result of the depredations she has seen from humans, including practioners of the same art, in her tribe's ancestral territory. But she sets that painful past aside for now, and instead asks straightforwardly: "What can they do?"

----------


## DeVermis

Pip watches with great interest as Sipher shows off the contents of his chest, following more carefully behind Giggles to get a better look. He personally had no experience with such potions but he recognized that excited glint in Sipher's eye. He could already tell that they were going to get along quite well.

----------


## Farmerbink

The Professor listens patiently while Sipher and the rest of the carnies-turned-adventurers make each others' acquaintances.  He chuckles, after his heart rate comes back down when Giggles probably almost kills everyone, nodding encouragingly at the uncharacteristic degree of self awareness displayed by the little Gnome.  

After several minutes, when the talk dies down, he speaks up.  "Well, I'm glad you're here, and I'm even more glad to give you an experimental outlet... significantly distant from our tents and wagons!"  He smiles warmly, laughter in his eyes, for a few moments.  As he begins to explain the situation, he takes on a much more serious demeanor, however.  "The truth is actually pretty somber," he admits.  "You know Myron's dead. You surely know about the little lady we discovered who was responsible for it- she seems to have genuinely turned a new leaf, by the way.  She might actually end up traveling with us, when we leave.  Gods know she can't stay here.  But at any rate, there seem to be some... significant issues going on in town, proper."

When he has your attention, he largely repeats the issues most of you have heard before.  "I spoke to Father Drend this evening- he's still shaken, but extremely grateful you came along when you did.  When we get to report your success with dinner over there, the mayor will be relieved that the orchard is free of antagonists once more.  That seems to leave the Miller's farm and the Mad Mug still to be looked into.  I'll do my best to get in touch with the mayor tomorrow, but if you're still willing, it certainly didn't hurt ticket sales to have people so well disposed towards us tonight!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If you've got questions, this is the time.  Otherwise, we can wrap up evening RP and move ahead to the morning, with either the Miller's farm or the Mad Mug as your first suggested stop.  Welcome, @Pianoman!  Hope you enjoy things!  It's not exactly a breakneck pace, but for marathons, I understand slow and steady to be best.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Let's get a good night's rest and bring lots of fire to deal with the wasps!" exclaims Giggles, looking at Sipher's collection of alchemical substances with undisguised excitement. "I'm sure Sipher can help us all have something, and we can smoke them out! Doesn't that sound like fun?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grunts noncommittally at Giggles' enthusiasm. He eyes the crate of vials and liquids (and their owner) with a suspicious, aloof air.

"'Fun'? S'pose we'll see."

Nodding curtly to the professor, the dwarf trudges off in the general direction of his modest tent.

----------


## pianoman

A glint of excitement flashes in his light blue eyes and he grins, the only outward reflections of the utter glee he felt to finally be able to practice his true passion in the open. While he was always relatively certain this gang of misfits would be more accepting of his research than anyone else he had ever encounted, he wasn't totally certain. Now that his secret was officially out in the open he found that he couldn't care less at this point and - more than anything - was thrilled to finally be able to be more himself than he ever had been as a concoctor of food and pipeweed. This was the very reason he left his cozy home! Still, better not to let it all out at once. His self awareness cautioned him to keep his darker traits comfortably in the background for the moment and to let his nature be drip fed to his new companions. Nothing would be worse than to be shunned by this group, his last hope of finding something he could call family. As all this passed through his mind the small grin remained on his plump but hardened face. He closes the chest with dramatic flourish. "tonight let us rest. I promise you will come to learn the contents and effects of each of these experiments." His grin changes to a sly smirk. Sensing some of the apprehension on the faces of some of the others at the revelation of his craft he calmly states "I assure you all, they are quite safe."

----------


## Farmerbink

The evening passes like most, mingling the day's excitement and satisfaction with tomorrow's worries as you eat and drink around the fire.  Soon enough for some, and too soon for others, the time comes to sleep and rest for the day to come.  

Surrounded by friends, you experience another night of safety in numbers, soundly slumbering until morning arrives in agreement with your habits.  Quiet bustles of early risers drift through the camp as the carnies begin to go about their own business- practicing, training, breaking fasts, and the occasional actual item of commerce and exchange.  Before long, the unlikely troupe has gathered, and sets out for the miller's.  

It's a bit odd to carry lit torches through town as the sun's earlier rays shatter the gloom of night, but it seems prudent given the goal.  

Easily identified by the grand milling wheel, the west half of the Hawftons' residence sits atop a small bluff, a few feet elevated above the milling floor.  The rest of the building houses the wheel, where most of the work is done.  Against the eastern wall, a fairly large, well-tended garden lies glistening in the morning sun.  A significant amount of small bushes and shrubs have sprouted grandly, clearly serving equal parts hobby and food source.  As spray rises from the small waterfall, it casts a faint rainbow over the wheel and garden.  This is certainly a pretty place to live and do business.  

Map time!

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I promise you will come to learn the contents and effects of each of these experiments. I assure you all, they are quite safe."


Keshkaru doesn't smile at this: This way of displaying mirth is foreign to her, and she knows from experience that baring her lizard teeth makes any such attempt unsettling rather than pleasant for onlookers. She simply replies: "Friend, this is a circus. You are among people who understand very well that suspense and surprise are necessities when one wishes to delight the audience." 

The next morning, she goes to the nearby trees and climbs one, spending some time there to meditate and merge her spirit with those of nature all around her. Satisfied, she comes down to join her friends for breakfast, stating: "I have prepared magic that may help if we need to fight wasps. We'll see how that goes."

----------


## DeVermis

Pip is quite tired, but there was no way he could sleep before he at least _started_ work on the idea that had come to him on their trek home from the town. It really was a fantastic idea if you asked him. Just wait until everyone else saw. Producing his needle he begins to sew. Periodically his eyes begin to droop, his head slowly lowering, until his hand would slip, pricking himself, jolting awake. Finally finishing he blearily eyes his handiwork with pride.

Such is Pip's exhaustion that he is asleep almost before even crawling all the way under his cot. There were no dreams which was probably for the best.

In the light of the morning sun, Pip emerges from his tent sidling with a proud nonchalance toward the breakfast fire. The effect is mostly ruined by the large net leaning on his shoulder. The handle is longer than he is tall and despite his best efforts he occasionally lurches to one side as he shifts the weight incorrectly. The net is to be cobbled together from a long wooden pole and an assemblage of what appears to be stitched together stockings.

"Good morning!"  He happily proclaims, unshouldering the net and leaning on it like a walking stick.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After seeing Pip's net at breakfast, Giggles spends most of the time walking to the beautiful mill skipping and singing a tuneless song. "Catching wasps in a net, in a net, in a net! We're going to catch wasps in a net and save the town! Catching wasps in a net..." he sings, repeating the words but completely off pitch the whole way. Given that the party has heard him sing before (and not poorly), it's impossible to tell why this particular song is so...odd. His snake familiar seems as annoyed at the song as his companions must be, frequently hissing at the little gnome in apparent annoyance.

At the sight of the mill grounds Giggles quiets a bit, his song turning into a murmured mantra as he clicks his heels and snaps his fingers to the rhythm in his head. "...and save the town!" he finishes, before looking around. "So...where do you think they are? The wasps, I mean?"

----------


## Farmerbink

((I apologize for the fail.  I noted doors on the map, but without labels.  Map has been updated; you're arriving from the south.  Nothing flies out to meet you- yet.))

----------


## DeVermis

> "So...where do you think they are? The wasps, I mean?"


"Well, not that  I know much about wasps, but if there are as many of them as it sounded like, I'd imagine that they must be inside the building"

----------


## Gwynfrid

The iruxi considers the pleasant looking surroundings. Nothing there looks ominous, but her cautious nature isn't about to forget the warnings. "All right... Do we want to go around the building first, or enter straight on?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles nods as he thinks through the options for less than the blink of an eye. "Alright, let's go!" he says as he starts off towards the side of the mill opposite the river and mill wheel. He doesn't approach stealthily, but isn't obviously trying to upset any nearby wasps as he looks around for signs of the swarming vermin...

----------


## JWallyR

> "I have prepared magic that may help if we need to fight wasps. We'll see how that goes."


Vorgrok nods appreciatively at the lizardwoman. By contrast, he greets Pip's arrival with the hastily-created makeshift net with a stony expression with one slightly-raised eyebrow. Shouldering the heavy sledge which has clearly become his favorite implement (whether its target be a heavy tent peg or a more _animate_ object of his ire), the dwarf stumps off after the rest of their makeshift little band.

At the mill, the dwarf seems less interested in the discussions of strategy than in simply appreciating the humble beauty. That moment of reverie is quickly shattered, however, by Giggles' sudden and noisy approach toward the building. Lurching into his own, distinctly-less-than-subtle jog, the dwarf sweeps his sledge into readiness, reaching and slowing to match the gnome's advance. Dark eyes peer out beneath his fiery brows at clumps of foliage, even those that seem to be deliberate cultivation of the mill's inhabitants, but beneath which might lurk stinging pests.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party approaches the single door facing away from the stream, and quickly runs into a setback.  The door is locked.  It takes him a few moments, but it turns out to be a minor obstacle as Pip gets to work with his tools to furtively open the door.  

The spacious chamber inside is every bit of the two-stories of the building's height, with a well-fitted stone floor.  The millstone that occupies the bulk of the northern part of the room grinds away noisily, rotated by the gearshaft that you know leads to the outdoor water wheel which projects through the northern wall.  A sizable stockpile of barrels lies against the northeast corner.  The second level of the house (mostly a balcony) overlooks this room from the west.  There's a ladder leading upwards in the northwest corner, and a wide open area atop it, where you can see a table and chairs from here.  A double door leads out to the garden in the eastern wall.

And a massive wasp nest of papery walls hangs from the ceiling.  As Vorgrok steps into the room, the sound of buzzing suddenly begins from the nest- loud enough to be heard over the raspy grinding of stone on stone as the while inexorably turns.  You've got just a moment before the wasps emerge.

map updated

----------


## pianoman

Sipher is wearing a belt and sash that he made himself with small slots for his various bottles and beakers. Many of the slots are currently empty, but he has fixed all of his current concoctions to his body and looks ready to jump into action at a moment's notice. He seems eager to begin exploring but remains cautious for the sake of his companion's feelings. Not wanting to seem overly eager, he decides not to take the lead and follows just behind Giggles as he leads the way.

----------


## DeVermis

Hearing the angry buzz, Pip wastes no time taking off at full speed towards the ladder, attempting to get as far up it as possible before the inevitable onslaught of insects.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 26/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 18, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

"Whoa..." says Giggles in amazed stupor as he stares at the hive for a moment. Then, remembering the danger he looks about in a moment of panic. "We found it, now what do we do? Um, um, *FIRE!* Light the nest and then maybe we run for the water!" cries the blue gnome as he holds his lit torch high into the dark room and looks for a source of fire to light the nest...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I think mechanically I will have Giggles cast Inspire Courage to give everyone +1 to attack and damage rolls and saves against fear  ("Oooh, scary wasps!")

He will then take a two actions to look around for something large and flammable to help light and smoke out the wasps. If he finds one on the first Perception check he will take a move to get next to it. Perception checks: (1d20+6)[*21*], (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru stares at the colossal nest, and as usual, it's a bit difficult to assess whether she's indifferent, busy formulating a plan, or just slow to react. Giggle's call to action triggers a response, however, and it is a lightning-fast one. Leaving Ozkrak behind, she boldly walks inside the mill, chanting an incantation along the way:

"Pour combattre une masse d'insectes
 J'appelle à moi l'esprit du feu
Toujours son action est directe
Et son pouvoir impétueux!"

She extends a claw, and a ray of fire connects it to the nest!

*Spoiler*
Show

Here we go... 

Stride to L11
Produce Flame (1d20+9)[*29*] fire damage (1d4+5)[*9*] (including effect of Inspire Courage on attack and damage). In case of a critical hit, 1d4 persistent damage applies.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## pianoman

Sipher leaps into action immediately slipping deftly between his companions to get into the mill. He removes a small, round vial from his belt containing a red liquid and tosses it confidently toward the wasp nest, a mix of glee and anticipation etched across his face. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Let's see if I do things correctly here. 

Move to L10
Alchemists fire [16] Fire damage [7], persistent damage [1] splash damage [1]. I don't know if inspire courage affects persistent and splash damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party quickly begins preparing in one way or another for the swarm they can already hear coming.  The swarm emerges, and the buzzing rises in volume until it's almost painful.  In the stone room, the sound reverberates and seems like an assault all on its own, making it hard to focus until the sight of the swarm demands your attention.

Keshkaru immediately unleashes a gout of flame, right at the opening of the nest.  Nearly countless wasps evaporate into dust as the flame begins to spread on the nest.  In the next heartbeat, Sipher's vial of liquid fire shatters against the roof just beside the nest, likewise dousing the papery structure with licking tendrils.  

Then the rest of the swarm emerges.  No doubt reduced in size as evidenced by the blaze on the ceiling, it's still a terrifying sight.  It floods out of the nest towards Sipher and Keshkaru, almost immediately swallowing them in a mass of stinging, biting insects.  ((Keshkaru takes 11 damage, Sipher takes 17, due to the addition of poison)).  Vorgrok does his best to intervene, but he's taking a bit off guard and accomplishes little besides slamming his sledge into the ground emphatically.  

Pip rapidly scales the ladder, and dismounts onto the upper balcony just a few moments later.

*Spoiler: Relevant rolls:*
Show

(2d8)[*11*] damage from the swarm
(1d20+4)[*24*] fortitude Keshkaru else (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+5)[*14*] fortitude Sipher else (1d6)[*6*]


Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 26/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 18, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: None

As he sees the fire in his hand and two of his allies summon magical fire to supplement it, Giggles goes, "Oh..." and thrusts the lit end of the torch into the swarm. Then, seeing his allies hurt he cries, "Hold on, guys! I can soothe you in a moment! Let's get these wasps first!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles casts Inspire Courage again to give everyone +1 to attack and damage rolls and saves against fear.

Two attacks with the lit torch, as follows:

Torch (as club) - (1d20-1)[*3*] to hit, (1d6-1)[*5*] damage. (+4 to hit from proficiency and +1 from Inspire Courage, still not likely enough to matter...)
Torch (as club) - (1d20-6)[*2*] to hit, (1d6-1)[*5*] damage. (+4 to hit from proficiency and +1 from Inspire Courage, still not likely enough to matter...)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru's scales turn out to be no protection at all from the ferocious fury of the wasp cloud. She winces, and waves Sipher away. "Step back!" Seemingly ignoring the insects that try to penetrate her eyes, snout and ears, she chants a song of fury:

"L'esprit des plantes me vient en aide
Contre l'assaut des aiguillons
Un nuage corrosif me précède
Qu'il disperse ces frelons!"

A thick coat of greenish liquid comes into being all around her, and then explodes in every direction! The acrid outburst dissolves the bodies of the wasps that come in contact with it, after which the iruxi cautiously retreats.

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show

Wait for Sipher to get away.
#1/2 Cast Acidic Burst. (2d6)[*11*] acid damage over a 5' emanation, basic Reflex save DC18.
 #3 Stride to P12


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 13/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DeVermis

As the flames quickly spread, Pip does not hesitate. If the roof comes down they'll all be killed. 

Brandishing a small knife in one hand he attempts to climb across a beam towards the nest in order to cut it down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pip
Not sure what check I need to make, but here is a roll and my potentially relevant stats:
(1d20)[*7*]
Acrobatics +8
Athletics +4
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Level 2, HP 28/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2
Conditions: None

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok begins to sputter in frustrated fury, continuing to flail about him in hopes of smashing some significant fraction of the remaining pests!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1) Enter Rage (if not already considered in previous round)
2) Attack! (1d20+9)[*12*], (1d12+11)[*20*] bludgeoning damage
3) Attack! (1d20+4)[*9*], (1d12+11)[*16*] bludgeoning damage
4) Attack (if Rage happened on the prior round), (1d20-1)[*14*], (1d12+11)[*21*] bludgeoning damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 38/38 (4 Temp HP)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE! +6 damage, +4 temp HP, -1 AC
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## pianoman

Sipher's new getup, while satisfyingly showy and practical, provided much less defense against attacks than he anticipated. After a series of shockingly painful stings he needs no further convincing to heed Keshkaru's advice and dashes away in hopes that someone else will take a turn absorbing some stings. Embarassed that he didn't think of it earlier, Sipher takes a swig of an antidote he had prepared for just such an occasion. 

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show

Don't think I need to roll anything here. Just using a lesser antidote which will give me a +1 item bonus for saving throws against poison.
Also, moving to O12

----------


## Farmerbink

In the open milling floor, havoc reigns supreme.  Vorgrok's heavy mallet flails about, utterly ineffectively, alongside Giggles' torch.  Pip dashes to the roof beams, and sets himself to climb out to the nest.  He struggles to get a good grip for a few moments and ultimately fails to make much progress.  Sipher dashes behind the great stone grinding wheel, all the better to get a target for next round.

Despite the odds, when Keshkaru prepares and acidic burst, she launches into vacant air as the swarm spreads and regathers unpredictably.

The swarm continues to, well, swarm the unlikely heroes, this time preferring Giggles and Vorgrok for their relative proximity.  Giggles manages to avoid the worst of the initial onslaught, though Vorgrok doesn't fare as well.  Even worse, the stinging just won't stop, and both carnies suffer terribly.  ((Giggles takes 22 damage, Vorgrok takes 38 damage and is dying 2, because it was the result of a critical failure on a basic reflex save.)).

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 4/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 18, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: 1/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Phwaohw! Gross! They're in my mouth, my ears, GAH!" splutters Giggles as he backpedals out the door, past Ozkrak, and into the yard. Once there he looks inside and see Vorgrok collapse to the ground as the dwarf is overwhelmed by wasps. "No you don't! No dying on me!" he yells, voice too high pitched to sound serious but clearly trying...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles moves to N16 and casts Soothe on Vorgrok, healing him for (1d10+4)[*7*] HPs. If it matters, he also has +2 vs mental effects for one minute, too.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip's hands struggle to grip the wooden beams of the ceiling and he quickly realizes that he won't be able to make it all the way out to the nest.

Back to the original plan!

Pip leaps off of the balcony, and runs over to where he had dropped his net. He never should have put it down in the first place. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1. Jump down to net
2. Pick up net
3. Move towards edge of swarm, but not too close to his allies
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Level 2, HP 28/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2

----------


## pianoman

Sipher stays in cover still feeling quite unwell and more than a little afraid. He takes a drink from another of his vials to heal up his wounds a bit and grasps another flask with a thick, sickly green liquid inside. Unsure exactly how it will work he shouts a word of warning "Take cover! Incoming!." Sipher does wait a moment before tossing his next bomb to give his teammates time to react. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Sipher heals and has +1 bonus for saving throws against poison and disease. Not sure if they stack.

----------


## JWallyR

Seconds after succumbing to dozens (if not hundreds) of simultaneous stings, Vorgrok's bleary eyes open. Blinking furiously to reorient himself in the sudden return to consciousness, he stands to reflexively swing at the swarm of buzzing insects before backing away cautiously.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stand from prone
Action 2: Attack: (1d20+8)[*9*] for (1d12+4)[*8*] damage
Action 3: Retreat away from the swarm and other members of the party

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 7/38

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Soothe: +2 saves vs mental effects for 1 minute

----------


## Gwynfrid

For a moment, Keshkaru thinks her good friend Vorgrok, who just saved her life the day before, is done for. She reaches out to the spirits' healing powers, but Giggles is faster: The dwarf gets back on his feet and swiftly goes out, swinging his greatclub clumsily on the way. Over the deafening buzz of the wasps, she hears Sipher's warning, and she spies Pip trying to use the net... The time left to move is shrinking fast, but before she steps away, she launches another casting:

"Viens sur moi, esprit du feu!
Il les faut toutes incendier, 
Notre besoin est impérieux...
Que vienne ici ton brasier!"

From her extended hands erupts a broad sheet of flame all over the swarm. Then, taking advantage of the blast having dispersed the wasps somewhat, she runs through as fast as she can!

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show

Wait for Vorgrok to get away, but don't wait for Sipher to throw!

#1/2 Cast Burning Hands. (2d6)[*10*] fire damage over a 15' cone, basic Reflex save DC18.
 #3 Stride to K12. I think she doesn't take damage in passing, but if she does that will be a lessn learnt.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 19/24 (adjusted from last round since I understand she took only 5 damage), Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## pianoman

Sipher ducks behind the mill feeling quite afraid of the wasps but determined to be helpful and heroic. He readies a vial with a think, sickingly green liquid and hurls at the wasps after shouting a word of warning. "Take Cover! Incoming!"

*Spoiler: Round 3 do-over*
Show

This is the redo of my round three action since I wasn't actually injured. 
(1d20+5)[*25*] to hit
1 damage on hit; (1d6)[*3*] persistent acid damage, 1 acid splash damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

With the shatter of glass, a small spray of acid splashes into the swarm.  In conjunction with Keshkaru's fiery emanation (and Vorgrok's vacating the immediate proximity), enough of the wasps perish that the swarm dissipates, spreading into the room and out the windows.

_End of Combat_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles plops onto the ground, spitting and scratching and generally looking miserable. "That was awful!" he wails. "Those wasps could have killed all of us! And look at the size of that thing! No way the miller let that thing grow in his house - something is _not_ right here!"

The little blue gnome continues to whine, more to himself now, as he looks for some relief from the many stings' lingering pain. "I'm going to go take a dunk in the stream, try to get to feeling better..." he says as he begins to do exactly that.

----------


## JWallyR

Still groggy from his brief stint of unconsciousness, Vorgrok drops his heavy sledge, which lands with a deep _thud_ on the floor of the mill. Grunting irritably in the pain of movement, bumps from countless wasp stings having already begun to rise all over his exposed skin, he reaches for his healers' tools and sets to work...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Medicine to treat wounds: (1d20+6)[*25*] skill for (2d8)[*10*] healing. If successful and the 2d8 result isn't absolutely pathetic, Vorgrok will plan to continue for the hour to double it.

----------


## DeVermis

"Everyone alright over there?" Pip calls out. Seeing that they seem to be at least able to stand, he turns his attention the the still smoldering remains of the nest, squinting at it to see if it was built around anything or if it was, well... just a normal nest. A really really big normal nest...

----------


## Farmerbink

As best you can tell (much of it is now ashes wafting through the room), the wasp nest seems normal- aside from its unusual size.  The only noteworthy part is how many wasps it would take to build such a nest, but that has largely been explained already.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Redacted*
Show

Rising from the nearby stream, Giggles makes his way back into the mill. "We should look around, see if there are any clues or signs of how this happened. But be careful - if those weren't the only wasps then we'd be in trouble if we stir up another nest..." He then begins looking around, starting inside the house and then going in a spiraling path away from the door in an unusually well-organized search pattern.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Kehskaru calls out to Sipher. "Well done. Those concoctions of yours are more than just for show... Good." She winces as she sits next to Vorgrok, and tries to help him with his ministrations as best she can, while Ozkrak trots around, examining the premises and checking to see if some food can be found.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not being trained, I don't think she can try to really help, from a mechanical perspective. Some Medicine applied to her would be welcome though.

----------


## pianoman

Sipher beams at Keshkaru's compliment and puffs out his chest slightly and proudly to better display his bandolier. "Well of course they're not just for show! I'm a proper alchemist." He removes one of the remaining vials, spins it into the air, catches it behind his back and snaps it back into place with a flourish that silently says "ta-da!" ""Now, shouldn't we be looking for something?" Sipher then climbs the ladder to the upper floor and peeks his head into the room in the back corner.

----------


## JWallyR

The lines of pain having lessened at the corners of the taciturn dwarf's eyes, Vorgrok turns to Keshkaru. Brusquely waving away the lizard-woman's hands, which quest for some useful application, the dwarf grunts as he turns his efforts to her. His weathered, muscular hands begin probing her exposed scales and spreading measured dollops of an earthy-smelling salve with a gentleness incongruous to Keshkaru, and imperceptible to those of their companions not involved in the process.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine to Treat Wounds: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (2d8)[*9*] healing. Additional (2d8)[*9*] if critical.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles hops up, declaring his intention for cleansing, and makes his way to the double doors.  Once opened, the clear morning air and bright sunlight greets the little Gnome, just before he notices a significant amount of seemingly-fresh spider's webbing.  He pauses long enough to take rudimentary stock of his surroundings and without too much effort notices a pair of grossly large ((mechanically medium)) spiders, eying him.  

He blinks twice before skittering back inside, and announcing his discovery to his companions.  

((Spiders in the garden (for now), and 2 unknown rooms upstairs.  Do you take the time for Vorgrok to heal now, or pursue a safer scenario first?))

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Whoa!" cries Giggles as he slams the door shut again. Looking at the others' reactions he shrugs and says, "Big spiders, like bigger than me...The wasps weren't the only bugs around here causing problems..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I say we wait - Giggles doesn't want to risk any deaths beyond what we must...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru takes the news with calm. "Those can be dangerous, but they can't be as painful as the wasps. Let's take the time to get back in shape, please - Vorgork, you are a man of many talents - and then we'll investigate these other pests."

----------


## DeVermis

"Do we know what happened to the people living here? I hope they weren't anything's lunch..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With shallow, frightened breaths Giggles still looks startled as he says, "I was going to look around, after taking a dip, to see what there is to find. Seeing those monsters, I think I will wait until everyone is ready. Then we can start inside..."

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grunts dismissively in Giggles' general direction. "'Haste makes waste'." he rumbles, not pausing at all in his ministrations to Keshkaru's wounds.

----------


## Farmerbink

For some, the next twenty minutes is almost frantic, as Vorgrok tends to himself and the Keshkaru with care but urgency.  In the end, both are substantially better prepared for more punishment, but keenly aware of the injuries they've already taken.

For the others, it's maybe worse.  After investigating the room and finding nothing noteworthy out of place (aside from the now-destroyed, monstrously large wasp nest).  It looks as if the mill workers packed things up for the night and simply never came back.  Still eerie, but not the bad news they've come to worry over.

Regardless, for all of you, it's a moment of relief when Vorgrok's grunt of relative satisfaction reveals that his work is, for the moment, complete.  

The first order of business appears to be the upper landing.  After climbing the ladder upwards (some more easily than others, but none with undue difficulty), the party finds a cozy living area.  Three simple wooden chairs wait around a circular table for family time that may or may not ever come.  A long counter with several cupboards serves as a food preparation area along one wall, all positioned from a vantage where the occupants can easily overlook the milling operations below.  

Two heavily-framed doors lead northwards and southwards from the upper living area into the rest of the building.

Map refresh

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles walks up to the two doors, one at a time, and listens with his ear against them each. If he hears anything he gestures to the others to try and get them to be ready to burst in and attack whatever it is...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception bonus is +6. Can I take 10 or 20? If not...(1d20+6)[*21*] and (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok mounts the higher platform with wary eyes. Finding nothing untoward, merely the trappings of domesticity in the living area, he skirts the edges, listening carefully at each door.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I think Perception gets rolled behind the curtain, right? But Stealth: (1d20+3)[*5*] to avoid attracting notice from his own movements.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles doesn't notice anything untoward about either room by listening at the doors.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru follows the other upstairs, Ozkrak in tow. Upon arriving on the landing, she stops, listening for anything revealing a sign of life.

*Spoiler*
Show

EDIT - move to J7. Ozkrak is in I7. I assume she can climb the ladder. If an Athletics roll is needed, she has +6.

Perception is a secret check in this case I think - Keshkaru has a +8
She doesn't particularly try to be stealthy, something she doesn't know how to do anyway.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

When he doesn't hear anything Giggles shrugs and announces, "If anything is there, it is really quiet and probably heard us downstairs with the wasps. Let's see what there is to see!" He then throws open the door nearest the rest of the party and steps back out of the way, peering inside the room...

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles carefully opens the door leading northwards and finds what appears to be a girl'd bedroom, in relatively good state.  Paintings of various fantastic beasts adorn the walls.  Her clothing and furniture is obviously of good make, and largely appears to be in place.  Clearly, the Hawfton's are fairly well-off, to afford what many would call finery.  After a cursory inspection, you're left more confident that nothing violent, at least, took place here.  Aima (the Hawfton's daughter) is nowhere to be found.

The door across the hallway reveals a... slightly different sight.  Most of what must be a master bedroom appears to be in order: several vases of flowers drying for want of water stand atop sturdy shelves and chests of drawers.  However, a wooden armoire sits on its face against one wall, face down with its doors open against the floor.

Map updated, need locations (general is OK) for Sipher, Vorgrok, and Pip.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip follows warily behind as the investigation of the upper area commences. He nods approvingly at the decor in the girls room, very tasteful. After nothing immediately bursts from beneath the fallen furniture, he cautiously knocks lightly on the back with the long handle of his net, staying as far back as possible.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles closes the little girl's door with a smile. "We aught to leave it nice, in case they come back," he says. Then he turns to watch the inspection of the master bedroom.

----------


## Farmerbink

When Pip knocks on the back of the armoire, a sudden scrabbling noise erupts from inside.  

Whatever is trapped inside seems to be unhappy in its predicament, unable to do anything about it, and hasn't yet _said_ anything at all.

----------


## pianoman

Upon seeing that the girl's room looks mostly normal and abandoned Sipher is disappointing, hoping that something more exciting would take place. He moves towards the master bedroom in hopes that he can witness something more exciting and comes across Pip investigating the armoire. Hearing the sound from inside he takes a step closer, cautious but overtaken by excitement at the idea of more interesting events. He is very curious as to what may be inside and suspects it could be a friend rather than foe. Not wanting to be too sure though, he stands atop of the armoire hoping his weight will keep whatever is inside from leaping out. He knocks on the armoire again and questions softly,"Hello? Is someone trapped in there?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Nothing responds overtly to Sipher's call.  The wispy sounds continue, though they're odd and arhythmic- nothing like you'd imagine from an animal trying to scratch its way out or panicked child trapped inside.

----------


## DeVermis

"I would very much like to know what's in there. It doesn't _sound_ like another mutant bug. Anyone want to help me flip it over?"

----------


## Farmerbink

((As soon as anyone tries to move the armoire, that person will find that it's made of real, solid wood.  And quite heavy.  DC 21 athletics, any number can assist))

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru comes into the room, listens to the strange sounds. "Odd. I don't think it's a person inside. Let's be careful." She grabs a side, ready to pull the heavy piece of furniture off the floor together with Vorgrok.

*Spoiler*
Show

She prepares to help, DC20 if I'm not mistaken. (1d20+7)[*27*] Wow, that's a crit. So +2 to Vorgrok's roll.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles watches curiously, whispering something to his snake familiar, Sssss, and keeping a little out of reach of anything that might spring out from underneath the furniture. When Keshkaru makes a prodigious effort he nods appreciatively before calling out in a voice too high to be intimidating, "You there, under the dresser! We don't want to hurt you, but we will if you attack! We're letting you out now!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Once Sipher hops off, it takes just a little effort for Pip, Vorgrok, and Keshkaru to lift the armoire a few inches off the floor.  

Perhaps unsurprisingly, the creature that emerges is both alien in nature and demonstrably unhappy.  A tiny bipedal creature with ephemeral, batlike wings springs through an opening that seems much too small for it to pass.  Without waiting for introductions, it leaps towards the heroes and lashes out at Pip with a pair of sharp claws ((Pip takes 3 damage))

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru expected this. Without comment, she springs into attack mode.

"Esprit flamboyant,
Punis ce mécréant!
Par son impolitesse
Il mérite le feu aux fesses!"

In the open palm of her hand, a tongue of fire grows, twists, and strikes the creature, immediately followed by a swipe of her sharp claw. 

*Spoiler: round 1*
Show

#1/2 Produce flame (1d20+8)[*23*] fire damage roll]1d4+4[/roll] (if crit, double damage + 1d4 persistent)
#3 Claw Strike (agile) (1d4+3)[*4*] damage roll]1d4+3[/roll]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 12/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: 1/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

Giggles backpedals away from the new attacker, crying out in surprise and dismay. "Another little flying thing! Like yesterday?" he cries as he subconsciously invokes his power to inspire and shield himself from harm...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles casts Inspire Courage to aid the party. Then he steps to G11 and casts Shield.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok reels backward on his heels for a moment, grunting in surprise at the speed with which the tiny thing made itself a nuisance. The grunt begins to rise into a gravelly roar, and the dwarf brings his heavy sledge to bear against the tiny thing!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: RAGE!
Action 2: ready weapon if necessary.
Action 3: ATTACK! (2 attacks rolled, use however many is appropriate)

Attack: (1d20+9)[*28*] for (1d12+11)[*15*] damage
Attack: (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d12+11)[*14*] damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 27/38 (4 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Rage! +6 dmg, +4 temp HP, -1 AC
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

With a sudden display of gratuitous violence, Vorgrok rather effectively punctuates the end of hostilities.  Coincidentally, he also punctuates the end of that mephit.

With its demise, the room is suddenly quiet once more.  A brief search reveals a locked iron strongbox under what must be the miller's bed.  Otherwise, the bedroom is a bit disheveled, but not horribly so.  The bed isn't made, and a bit of the clothing from the toppled armoire lies strewn about haphazardly.  Nothing that overtly suggests conflict, and no sign of the Hawftons.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles shakes his head sadly for a moment. "They never seem to listen...oh well!" he says, bouncing back up and turning back to the other door on the second floor. "Let's see what's behind door number two!" he announces, dramatically, as he throws the door open and peers inside!

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grunts dismissively at Giggles while matter-of-factly returning his sledge to its loop. Pointedly ignoring the gnome's darting out of the room, the dwarf begins to scrutinize the room, before stumping out to the loft to await the others.

----------


## DeVermis

I think we've checked everywhere inside now, still not sure what happened to them. That just leaves the garden I suppose. Can't say I fancy meeting what lives there now though

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles quickly discovers, is reminded, or otherwise realizes that he's back in the same room where he was a few minutes prior.  

Vorgrok returns to the loft, from which he can easily see the double-doors leading to the garden, its arachnid inhabitants, and the rest of Abberton beyond.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There's still an iron lockbox (easily moved, but not easily opened), and at least a pair of giant spiders, if you're trying to be completionists about it.  Otherwise, we're largely done with this area.  There's still the mad mug and there _may_ be other things in store....  :Small Amused:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"So...I don't usually mind spiders, but when they are as big as me...well, one of you should go first!" explains Giggles sheepishly as he stands back from the door. "I still want to take that dip in the stream, but only after I'm sure I won't be a meal..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles already scouted. When we are ready he will start things off with Inspire Courage, as per usual.

----------


## pianoman

"Are we going to ignore this nice lockbox? I now we are here to help, but there's no one here to claim it and I don't see the harm in simply....opening it?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well, we aren't here to take things from people, even to search through their belongings", Keshkaru replies. "We've begun to ingratiate ourselves with the town, that's a good thing. I would not risk that, just for the sake of curiosity. Let's finish the pest control job, instead, I think that would be best. Giant spiders, right?"

----------


## pianoman

Sipher is noticeably disappointed and looks longingly at the lockbox. However, he recognizes the wisdom in his companion's words and agrees that leaving it alone is the best course of action. "Very well, let's exterminate some pests then. I've still got some vials to try!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Um, why don't we get rid of the spiders and then take the lockbox back to town with us? Maybe someone has found the miller's family...?" says Giggles with a shrug. "Leaving it in an abandoned mill doesn't make much sense either..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"That's an idea, if you're worried about the box. We could bring it to the mayor. But first, let's deal with these monstrous spiders." Thinking that such a course of action has the assent of the group, Keshkaru goes down the ladder, calling Ozkrak to her. "No more major magic. This will be a contest of claws and bites, for me and the youn' one here."

----------


## Farmerbink

One by one, the party recollects themselves (one lockbox heavier, for safekeeping) on the ground floor.  

Just inside the double-doors, it's a simple thing to crack a door and peer into the garden.  The spiders are quite large, but otherwise behave well within the typical scope of arachnids: they're lying in wait, near a grand, cloudy web that spans from the roof beams to the outer fence, waiting for food to become entangled in their trap.

You _think_ they see you, but they aren't leaving their web to lunge at the doorway or try to chase you inside.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles watches the enormous arachnids with a nervous expression before his companions _watch_ a shiver go up his spine (causing him to visibly shiver as it does). "Um...I will do what I can to empower whoever goes first..." he says, volunteering anyone except himself to go first...

----------


## JWallyR

Raising one bushy eyebrow, Vorgrok steps quietly out through the doorway. Leaning to the side of the doorway, he grabs a sizable stone, weighing it in his thick-fingered hand, before suddenly flinging it in the direction of the nearest spider!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Just like it says on the tin... Grabbing a stone and throwing it at a spider. Probably this is a ranged attack? I think with a Dex mod of 2, he gets a +6 total.
Attack: (1d20+6)[*25*] for unknown damage...

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 17, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 27/38

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I'm not in a hurry to get close, but attacking from a distance is an option." Calmly, the iruxi woman starts on an incantation:

"Esprit de l'incendie, 
Brûle ces tarentules
Par toi, c'est aujourd'hui
Que l'invasion recule!"

The now familiar ray of flame darts towards the webs.

*Spoiler*
Show

Produce flame (1d20+8)[*16*] fire damage (1d4+4)[*7*] (if crit, double damage + 1d4 persistent)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 12/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Conditions: 1/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Get 'em, guys!" calls Giggles encouragingly as he prepares his magical shield.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles casts Inspire Courage to aid the party. Then he casts Shield.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip sends his arrows to join the barrage on the spiders hopefully they wouldn't even make it to the building.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Shot 1: (1d20+8)[*16*] for (1d6)[*6*] damage
Shot 2: (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d6)[*1*] damage
Shot 3: (1d20-2)[*17*] for (1d6)[*2*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Level 2, HP 25/28, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Goblin), Artisan (Tailor)
AC 19, Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6, Perception +6
Abilities Str +0, Dex +4, Con +1, Int +3, Wis -1, Cha +2
Conditions: None

----------


## pianoman

Sipher waits for the moment, intent to see how the spiders react to the initial attack and ready to react should they come this way. He readies one of his vials in his hand waiting for the perfect moment to give it a toss.

----------


## Farmerbink

The first barrage, thanks in part to Giggle's encouragement, proves devastating to the nearer spider.  Rocks, arrows, and flame converge, leaving little but a twitching 8-legged dog-sized mass where previously stood a substantial threat.  

For better or worse, the remaining vermin possesses the capacity to understand danger, and dashes away into the underbrush.  From the doorway, it's impossible to be sure where it went, either deeper into the garden or around the building entirely.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 of them was a minor threat.  One isn't even that.  If you guys want to kill it, someone write up the IC.  I can see justification either way, so I'll leave it in your capable hands.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok gives the twitching mass that, until moments ago, had been a spider, an appraising look before advancing closer to it, nudging it with his thick boot. With a satisfied "Hmmph," he pads softly in the direction the second one went, nudging foliage aside with his sledge.

After several seconds, the dwarf's concerns are satisfied, and he turns to examine the garden itself.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Woo hoo! Take that, nasty spiders! Yeah!" cheers Giggles as if any of his actions dealt damage to the arachnid. Once it is clear the other spider has cleared out he says, "Alright, now to that dip - these wasp stings still hurt horribly, and that water looks nice and cool..." Moments later the little gnome has stripped down to his undies and is plunging into the stream with a smile on his face. He goes completely under the surface of the water several times, rubbing gently at the wasp stings and enjoying the soothing cool of the water on his injuries. "Anyone else want to join me?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

A relieved Keshkaru watches the second spider flee with satisfaction. "Nice shots", she simply compliments her companions. Her sharp-toothed smile is visible on her scaly face when Giggles jumps into the water, and, following suit, she drops her pack on the grass before plunging head first into the inviting waters. After a good minute, her friends might wonder why she doesn't reappear...

----------


## DeVermis

Pip refrains from joining the swimmers, he's in no hurry to separate himself from his gear in this still relatively unknown area. He eyes the water skeptically, wary of some monstrous fish.

----------


## Farmerbink

Before long, there is refreshment to go with Pip's suspicions.  Despite the odds, no fish nor amphibious threats appear to assault his companions, and his watchfulness is rewarded with the sight of the fleeing arachnid taking to the roof of the mill.  For better or worse, it is likely beyond your ability to dispose of immediately.

Giggles and Keshkaru (eventually) return to the bank and surface, somewhat relieved, if not healed by the affair.  The mood lightened, the party considers their next steps.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles shivers in delight as he climbs out of the stream and shakes himself off like a strange, bipedal canine. "Ah, that feels better. Now, where do you think the millers have gone? Has anyone found a sign of what happened to them?" he asks as he pulls on his clothing. When no one has a conclusive answer he begins to look around, being surprisingly thorough for the usually distractible little gnome.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Can I Take 20 on a Perception check to find clues? If so, it is a *26*, taken over the entire area. If not: (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

When Keshkaru's head emerges after a couple of minutes, she doesn't seem out of breath in the least, and indeed she soon goes under the surface again, for at least as long. After a few such underwater expeditions, she eventually goes back to shore. She doesn't take any actions to dry off - being wet doesn't bother her, and she has no hair that could retain water, so everything drips off her soon enough. "Let's search for a moment, but after that I think we ought to go and see the mayor", she opines.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party makes their way to the moderately-large building that serves as city hall of Abberton.  There they discover a troubling truth: Mayer Jae Abber hasn't yet returned from his visit to the hermitage.  It's only a _little_ odd, as it is a several-hour walk, but the clerks seem uneasy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The only remaining unexplored lead is "The Mad Mug," the roadside tavern just outside town- there are rumors that the "Muggers" have finally become brazen enough to do something about the also-missing sheriff.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Finding nothing, Giggles plops down sadly on a rock near the stream for a moment while the others wrap up their efforts to mend wounds. When Vorgrok comes over to him the little blue gnome gestures to his own injuries and says, "Yeah, I could use some bandages still. Think you can help?"

Back in town the gnome's spirits seem to have risen as he realizes that the last place to go is a tavern. "Excellent! I could use a strong drink or two - we might even get to sing some! Let's go!" he announces happily as he begins walking in the wrong direction. A gentle correction by a nearby townsfolk earns an enthusiastic, "Thank you!" as the fellow skips away towards the Mad Mug.

----------


## DeVermis

Pip follows along with significantly less skipping. It seemed like everyone and their mother was having issues in this town. Very odd that it would all happen at once...

----------


## Farmerbink

With varying degrees of frivolity, the party makes their way to the Mad Mug, situated on the road leading out of Abberton proper, to the Southeast.  Perhaps surprisingly, given its reputation, the building is clearly well-maintained.  Freshly painted shingles are latched aside open windows on the single-story building.  A wide porch spans the front of the facade, watched over by a cartoonish mug of ale- frothing at its broad-lipped sneering mouth, on a gently swaying sign.  A quintet of broad-armed ruffians lean on the rail, openly leering and hollering insults at anyone who passes by.  

In that regard, your party is not special in the least. 

"Oy, you odd lot!  Take yer scales and keep on moving!" one bellows.
"The hells kinda person is that blue?!  You look like a fruit basket with feet!"

As you approach, one steps forward, alighting on the top step of the short staircase leading to the porch- apparently the most "in charge" of the group.  The rest quiet down, as he speaks.  In a tone not-polite, but clearly intending something like direct conversation, he addresses Vorgrok.  "Ain't nothing hereabouts concerns the likes of you.  Keep on your way, if you know what's good for ya."  The other four continue to leer and sneer, cracking knuckles and otherwise looking every bit like they're spoiling for a fight...

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a natural laugh Giggles walks to the front of the party and bows flamboyantly. "Good day, friends! What a charming tavern this is - may we perhaps join you inside for a drink or two? I would love to tell you about my heritage and the azure tone of my skin, but the sun's heat is sweltering - wouldn't we all be more comfortable in easy chairs?" he asks, his voice dripping with occult power as he tries to influence their minds...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles casts Charm, DC 18 Will save, on the lead ruffian, hoping to sway his attitude magically.

----------


## Gwynfrid

If Keshkaru is touched by the blatant insult, nothing in her shows it. Anyway, while she thinks of possible responses, the much quicker-witted gnome speaks up. Knowing her friend's way with words, she decides to just wait for the thug's reaction.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I- ahh...  You know, it _is_ a bit warm this afternoon," the thug mutters, perhaps a bit confused.  His _friends,_ however, scowl in open defiance at their ringleader's sudden and odd change of heart.  "Uh Geoffe?  You alright?"  "Wot the _hell?_" "What?  Yeah, I'm fine, just _hot_ is all..."  "Yeah, right." One of the thugs turns back to Giggles, scowling.  "Don't think you're fine, Geoffe.  Think somethin' _fishy's_ going on..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It's clear that Giggles has ensorcelled the leader of the little band of thugs.  It's also clear that the other four aren't gonna just go along with the ruse to save face.

----------


## DeVermis

> "Don't think you're fine, Geoffe.  Think somethin' _fishy's_ going on..."


"Fishy you say? That's probably just me you're smelling." Pip jokes, a little bit nervously,  as he steps forward from the group. "We're just looking for a drink is all, heard this is the finest bar in town! _Never mind that it's the only one_" he adds in an exaggerated whisper, winking at the men. "So what do you say we have have some drinks and I'll show you some magic tricks? Just trying to turn our coin..." He pauses to produce a coin, seemingly from thin air, "Into beer".

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thievery check to palm the coin: (1d20+8)[*24*]
Diplomacy check for 'Make and Impression' to try and improve their attitude towards us:  (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles smiles even more happily when his spell seems to work. Keeping his spirits up, he looks to the other ruffians as Pip speaks up to help and nods. "Believe me - we don't want any trouble. We've had more than enough of that today and really just want to settle down, make some friends, drink some ale, and kick our feet up. Come on! We can tell you about ourselves - several of us have wonderful stories - and maybe even convince you to join us tonight at the performance. Trade you some food and drink for tickets, maybe. You can tell us about yourselves if you like, too. No pressure, but that's what friends do, right?" the little blue gnome says, his enthusiasm genuine and _most_ of what he said being true...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

(1d20)[*9*] - add +4 for either Diplomacy or Deception, or +8 if Performance could apply. I think the part about 'not wanting trouble' is true - Giggles would vastly prefer to make new friends and invite them to the circus performance than to fight these guys...

----------


## JWallyR

*Spoiler: A few rolls*
Show

Medicine checks to Treat Wounds:
for Vorgrok: (1d20+6)[*11*] vs DC *15* for (2d8)[*5*] plus possibly (2d8)[*10*] more healing on a crit
for Giggles: (1d20+6)[*20*] vs DC *15* for (2d8)[*8*] plus possibly (2d8)[*15*] more healing on a crit
for Keshkaru (I think): (1d20+6)[*19*] vs DC *15* for (2d8)[*13*] plus possibly (2d8)[*8*] more healing on a crit
for anybody I'm missing: (1d20+6)[*25*] vs DC *15* for (2d8)[*12*] plus possibly (2d8)[*9*] more healing on a crit
and just for good measure: (1d20+6)[*23*] vs DC *15* for (2d8)[*3*] plus possibly (2d8)[*3*] more healing on a crit



The perpetual scowl on Vorgrok's face deepens as the Mayor fails to be found, and the dwarf stumps along near the front of the motley procession. He seems more or less unperturbed by their words, but as their apparent leader plants himself directly in front of the burly dwarf, the latter's bushy brows begin to bristle even further.

He slowly begins to open his mouth to speak, but as the more gregarious members of the group drift to the forefront, he holds his peace, watching with an unfriendly, but appraising gaze. He leans lightly against the rail along the short staircase, resting thick-fingered hands on rippling biceps, and leaving his right hand in easy grasping range of the sledge handle protruding over his left shoulder.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

No action.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru does her best to appear nonthreatening, while, behind her, Ozkrak scratches the earth in search for something edible, as she's not above having worms or caterpillars for snacks. "What he said... just a drink or two, nothing more."

*Spoiler*
Show

If Bink allows it, I'd like to give a shot to Aid on the diplomacy check: (1d20+6)[*19*]. This is supposed to be DC20, if I read the rules correctly.

----------


## Farmerbink

Two of the four ruffians visibly start when Pip produces a gold coin, surprised both by the value and the manipulative skill of its owner.  A third snorts at Giggles' quip, plainly amused.  The fourth thug, the only one still clearly spoiling for a fight, is at least good enough at math to figure out that it's a fight that isn't likely to go well for him.

"That's some mess, that is," he grunts, as the charmed ringleader speaks up.  "See you lot?  It's too hot to get in a scrape with fine fella's like these when all they want is some drinks.  Come on in!"  Thus, bizarrely, the heroes find themselves escorted into the Mad Mug by the ruffians who've made the place home.

Inside the common room, six tables and a long wooden bar serve as (mostly available) seating, well lit by the wide windows gracing the building's facade.  A few more than a dozen patrons lounge around, mostly enjoying sober fare, served by a broad-shouldered Half Orc.  A couple of humans patrol behind the bar, producing drinks and plates of meat and meal for their waiter to deliver.  A few doors lead elsewhere in the wall to the left, but are closed for now.  

One patron stands out: a female Dwarf eyeing you appraisingly with a goat standing alongside gazing placidly into the middle distance.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a smile and grand gestures, Gigglespit sweeps into the common room, greeting everyone as if they were good friends as he walks to the bar. Moving with grace and agility, he climbs one of the bar stools, stands on top, and loudly announces, "*Bartender! My name is Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback and I am visiting this fine town with the circus. Looking around your fine establishment I see friendly faces, but too few of them are holding drinks - let's fix that! How much to put a glass of ale in everyone's hand? On me!*"

As the (likely?) cheers from the other patrons subside, Giggles will drain his own mug and then find a good place to begin entertaining the crowd, deliberately trying to improve everyone's mood and distract them from his allies as they ask around about the disappeared-sheriff. For his part, the little blue gnome focuses on jokes, tall tales, and the occasional bawdy song or limerick to keep the patrons - ruffian and not - amused and not focused on him. "*Now, how many of you know the story of the Walrus and the Carpenter? Let me tell you - that carpenter was a character, but the real brains of the operation was the fat-fatty-fat-fat walrus and his fat-books!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles may not have the coin to pay for the drinks - yet - but with an afternoon of entertainment perhaps he can both earn the money and keep everyone fascinated...? Performance (1d20+8)[*24*]. He will take 10 or 20 if allowed to keep the performance going until the other party members are done with their questions...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru walks into the watering hole, a little warily. She knows better than to think it possible for someone like her to enter such a place without attracting notice - and with a dinosaur in tow, nothing less. But no concern appears on her scaly face, which is in fact even less expressive than usual. At Gigglespit's invite, she takes a mug, politely nods in thanks, and tastes the local booze. 

At some point, she notices the goat and its dwarf companion. She has to, because Ozkrak has begun to look at the goat with an interest that only indicates she sees this animal as a source of food. Keshkaru makes a quick sign, and the raptor shuffles behind her, her tail low in a gesture that eerily resembles something a dog might do, a trick she learnt in the circus, intented to reassure the kids that often get scared of her. She makes a little awkward bow towards the lady dwarf, apparently the goat's master. "My apologies. Ozkrak is well behaved usually, but we've had a bit of a strange day."

----------


## DeVermis

With a small leap, Pip plops down onto one of the bar stools and smiles at the burly bartender. "A good day to you! I'll have whatever your most exciting drink is, something that will surprise me!" He says, his tone cheery.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggle's overture isn't as well received as he might have expected, though it is received well- just... _calmly._  After all, it's still early in the evening, and most of the patrons had only just begun to drink.  Still, few things grease skids better than free ale, and free ale begins to flow.

The Dwarf woman snorts at Keshkaru, evidently amused.  "Wasn't worried, but thanks all the same.  Hah.  Haven't we all?  Not every day I see a lizard and a blue Gnome weasel past that idiot."  She nods her head towards the still-ensorcelled ruffian, now apparently ensnared by Giggles' more mundane wiles.  *Spoiler: Pruana*
Show




The bartender returns Pip's smile easily.  "If'n ya say so, chief.  You want full sized?"  He waits by a stack of tankards- about 20% clearly sized down to fit appropriately in the hand of a Halfling (or Goblin).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With the trained eye of a performer, Giggles notes that the crowd remains...subdued. He doesn't hold back, though, and continues his efforts to distract and entertain the crowd with boundless(-appearing) energy. "*Who likes magic tricks? Not real magic - I leave that to the professionals. No, I mean the fun stuff, like making your underwear disappear! What, you don't think I can do it? Well, have another drink and lets see...*"

----------


## DeVermis

> The bartender returns Pip's smile easily.  "If'n ya say so, chief.  You want full sized?"  He waits by a stack of tankards- about 20% clearly sized down to fit appropriately in the hand of a Halfling (or Goblin).


"Thanks but I don't think my friends over there would really appreciate having to carry me back, I'll stick with a serving appropriate to my stature. I must say, I'm impressed that you offer special serving sizes for the shorter folks of the world, let me tell you, I've been to many towns that didn't even try!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well, we're a circus. That means a variety of talents." Keshkaru accepts the dwarf's remark good-naturedly. "And, like you said... This wasn't the smartest obstacle we've ever faced."

"The name is Keshkaru, by the way. This one there - a nod in the raptor's direction - is Ozkrak. A friend and fellow performer, you could say."  She eyes the goat with interest, but doesn't overtly comment.

*Spoiler*
Show

If there's some  information to be gained by Recall Knowledge (secret check): Keshkaru's Nature bonus is +8.

----------


## Farmerbink

With the influxes of drink, time, and questionably-prim humor, the atmosphere of the tavern quickly waxes celebratory.  The time comes and goes when Giggle's spell lapses, and other than a few confused-looking blinks, the ruffian doesn't show any sign that things have changed.  

The middle-aged man tending bar serves Pip pleasantly enough, though Giggles' calls and the ensuing waves of drink keep him obviously busier than he's used to.  After only a few minutes, he's beginning to sweat a little, from the simple exertion of repeated trips around the bar to keep the Half-Orc server's hands full.  Still, he makes time for short responses, including "Actually had a Gnome get offended once- thought I was accusing him of being a lightweight- turns out he very much _was._"  Snorting, he deposits another pair of mugs to his companion to deliver elsewhere in the room.

"S'pose the polite thing is to introduce myself now, eh?" the Dwarf comments with a wry smirk.  "Name's Pruana- most call me 'Two-Punch', and this sweetheart's Violet."  She pauses a moment to stroke the goat's ears, and it responds with a nuzzle like most animals do.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This knowledge is the opposite of secret: Pruana Two-Punch is the leader of the Muggers.  A no-nonsense Dwarf woman who gladly lets her cronies cause trouble if it keeps her a bit further from it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles notes his allies speaking to several of the gathered Muggers and the bartender. Between jokes and stories he takes momentary breathers and drinks, asking his own questions as he tries to gather information from his audience...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I think this would be an ongoing Diplomacy check, but if Society is better, add +1 to my result, please. (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## DeVermis

"A Gnome you say? do you get a lot of travelers coming through here? Seem like a pretty out-of-the-way place."

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: gather info results*
Show

Not much _new_ information to be had, but lots of people reaffirming your suspicions.  The sheriff hasn't been seen in 2 or 3 (depending on who you ask) days now.  Basically everyone assumes Pruana's gang took her out in one way or another.  The Dwarf woman across the way is certainly the aforementioned Pruana, as evidenced by her pet goat (colloquially refered to as "Violent" instead of her proper name "Violet," for reasons that probably don't need to be explained.  

Perhaps most unusual is that nobody in the room hesitates to offer this information, despite her proximity.  It seems that Pruana doesn't mind her reputation nor the nicknames that it has spawned.


"Aye, not _too_ many," the bartender responds.  "But we're the cheapest room and board in town, so most of 'em stop here."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In between drinks, Giggles makes sure his allies all know what he knows. "Someone needs to either make nice and figure out where the sheriff went, or we need to sneak around and look to find clues. I'll do what I can to keep the pressure off everyone, maybe even make some friends. For now, I'll steer clear of the boss-lady, though...give you guys time to work..."

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok  enters the common room with his usual, expressionless stoicism. He begins to scan its occupants, but stops suddenly as his gaze lands upon the dwarven woman. He gives her a similarly appraising expression before briefly looking down at his own, simple leather breeches and the sleeveless shirt that strains to contain his upper torso. Brows furrowing in annoyance, he brushes at the most obvious deposits of dirt and grime from the day's festivities.

Satisfied with, or at least resigned to, the results of his perfunctory efforts, the dwarf straightens his posture and walks further from the doorway into the room.




> "Wasn't worried, but thanks all the same.  Hah.  Haven't we all?  Not every day I see a lizard and a blue Gnome weasel past that idiot."


"Hah!" blurts the dwarf, a hair too loud and with distinctly more enthusiasm than is warranted by the dwarf woman's offhand comment.




> "S'pose the polite thing is to introduce myself now, eh?" the Dwarf comments with a wry smirk.  "Name's Pruana- most call me 'Two-Punch', and this sweetheart's Violet."


"Name's Vorgrok," blurts the dwarf. "But sometimes it's 'Mitts'." he lifts his two, thick-fingered hands with a lopsided smile and an almost apologetic shrug before lapsing into silence.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy check to improve her attitude?  :Small Big Grin: 
(1d20-1)[*8*]

----------


## DeVermis

> "Aye, not _too_ many," the bartender responds.  "But we're the cheapest room and board in town, so most of 'em stop here."


"Anyone new recently? Besides us I mean, seems like every way we turn there's some sort of trouble underway"

----------


## Farmerbink

Pruana looks Vorgrok up and down, openly appraising the stocky man making his unlikely overtures.  "Mitt's, eh?" she grumbles, with a smirk.  "Seems apt enough."  During a weighty pause, she seems to almost completely discount Keshkaru's existence.  "Figure there's more'n a _handful_ of things you and I could enjoy together.  What'd you have in mind, here?"

The barkeep lets out a snort of a laugh.  "I mean, you're at the _Mad Mug,_" he chuckles.  "If you didn't come here _expecting_ some kinda trouble, you're dumber 'n you look!  The circus you rode in on is the most travelers we've had in a couple years, but there's a few regular merchants and every now and then we get a few other new folks from time to time....  No one recently, though."

----------


## JWallyR

> Pruana looks Vorgrok up and down, openly appraising the stocky man making his unlikely overtures.  "Mitt's, eh?" she grumbles, with a smirk.  "Seems apt enough."  During a weighty pause, she seems to almost completely discount Keshkaru's existence.  "Figure there's more'n a _handful_ of things you and I could enjoy together.  What'd you have in mind, here?"


Vorgrok suddenly grins broadly. "Usually _these_ do my talking," the dwarf threads his fingers together, _crack_ing the knuckles loudly. "But least I c'n do is buy a couple rounds, eh?"

He waves to the barkeep, gesturing with 2 fingers and pointing at himself and Pruana before returning his wolfish grin to the dwarf woman.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles sees Vorgrok (of all people!) making some progress with the lead of the gang and smiles broadly, redoubling his efforts to entertain and keep the attention of most of the room with his antics. "So, you wouldn't believe it, but I used to be part of the clown troop in our circus...no really! After they got warmed up they would juggle me...right up until I lost my lunch! Whew, that was a colorful night, I'll tell you..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru, realizing who's she talking to, is tempted to simply ask the leader of the thugs what happened to the sheriff. _Such would be the iruxi way. But these are other people. Instead of a duel to resolve the dispute, they would use the force of numbers._ She also notices Vorgrok and Pruala exchanging some banter, but the dwarven innuendo is beyond her. So, she resolves to shut up, backs down, and instead goes for a drink.

*Spoiler*
Show

I've been out of ideas about what to do in this sequence for like two weeks, but I figured I should post something nevertheless. Just, not something of great weight, as you can see.

----------


## stack

A small and familiar figure ambles in to the tavern, nodding politely to known faces. It is difficult to reconcile the goblin features with the prim, calm demeanor of Thwack Hardskull. Knowing his routine of slapstick performance when in costume makes it downright surreal. He smoothly leaps into a seat far to high for one of his stature and raises a finger to order a drink. "Greetings friends. How do you fare?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles sees Thwack enter and smiles, knowing that with numbers comes some degree of safety. When he glances back at Vorgrok and sees the dwarf apparently smitten with the gang-leader and struggling to make any way forward the little gnome excuses himself from the spotlight for a moment, feigning the call of the toilet. On his way out he trips in an exaggerated imitation of drunkenness and falls into Vorgrok roughly. "Find out about the Sheriff! Your lady-friend is the lead of the _Muggers_, so hopefully she knows. Oh, and try not to get us thrown out!" he whispers in the dwarf's ear before stumbling to the outhouse for a moment.

Once back inside he settles back into his routine, a mix of slapstick, stand-up comedy, and good old fashioned screwball-antics. "*So, the 'Mad Mug' is a great name for a tavern, especially when it's named for the proprietor's face! I've seen some angry-looking bartenders before, but for all the drinks he's selling tonight you'd think we could get a smile, right? Tell me, other than a big bowl of gnome-stew, what makes him happy...? What? It's named for the drinks he serves, not his face? Oh, no wonder he looks mad at me! Look out, here he comes!*"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Uncomfortable in the unfamiliar setting, Keshkaru notices Thwack's entrance with a typically understated pleasure. A smile on her reptilian face isn't a frequent event, and when it happens, it tends to scare people rather than prompt them to smile back. In this instance, she doesn't attempt it, but her nod towards the goblin clown is as warm as she knows to make. "Welcome, little one. We fare well... so far." Her noncommital tone could be interpreted any number of ways.

----------


## stack

Thwack gives a small smile to Kenkaru, "Then I shall hope for fortune continues." He shoots Giggles a sideways glance and frown. Clowning was an art, to be carefully performed to entertain and delight an audience, not to annoy tavern-goers in an egotistical display. He shakes his head and sighs, shrugging.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 18 [B] 
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 3/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.

Tariq entered the establishment slowly, observing the antics of the troop already within, the gnome, Giggles, and the goblin, Thwack, were working the crowd, while Pip, their costumer, moved from the barman to a cluster of local hoodlums.  He was not a tall man, though he stood just under six feet, but he was packed with wiry, corded muscle, barely hidden behind silks and cottons of beige and ochre, a large beaded necklace around his neck, bandgles of burnished copper and bronze on both wrists, a long, narrow face, hair shorn to the scalp, but a wide, bristling beard of dark brown hair, and a single red dot sat amidst his forehead, marking him a follower of Irori.

*"Tankard of your darkest ale, if you please."*  He placed a small stack of silver and copper on the counter, *"and ensure it remains full for the evening?"*  He smiled as the barman began to pour, touched his forehead, then his heart, *"My thanks, you are noble in both action and deed."*  With that he turned to his friends, moving towards where Mitts, their ropeman, was talking to dwarven woman, and her ... goat?

Curious, he grabbed his tankard, and wandered towards the pair.  *"I hope my companion isn't bothering you miss."*  He shrugged, *"We know not what to do with ourselves, normally, any given town we roll into, we're given a stern talk from the sherriff about grifting, thievery and extorsion, all things most small minded folk think of carnies and circus hands."*  His brow furrowed, he let a shadow of concern pass over his face, *"as we've not received that talk, I can only assume that the people of Abberton are more ... enlightened?"*

----------


## JWallyR

> "Find out about the Sheriff! Your lady-friend is the lead of the _Muggers_, so hopefully she knows. Oh, and try not to get us thrown out!"


The smile resting uncomfortably on Vorgrok's face slips slightly into annoyance, and he turns to shoo away the annoyance... and then he seems to realize that it's his own companion, largely forgotten by the dwarf. This realization causes the annoyance to deepen... significantly.

As the gnome excuses himself, Vorgrok turns, an apologetic shrug in his shoulders and a sheepish smile on his face. "Well... 'Scuse the gnome. Excitable. But..." He grimaces, very sincerely. "Business before pleasure, right? So..."




> *"I hope my companion isn't bothering you miss."*  He shrugged, *"We know not what to do with ourselves, normally, any given town we roll into, we're given a stern talk from the sherriff about grifting, thievery and extorsion, all things most small minded folk think of carnies and circus hands."*  His brow furrowed, he let a shadow of concern pass over his face, *"as we've not received that talk, I can only assume that the people of Abberton are more ... enlightened?"*


"'S I was saying," the dwarf bristles at the continued interruptions, "The sheriff's _gone_, or so's we're told. But you look a lass as know's goin's on. Heard anythin'?" The dwarf's pained expression clearly expresses his desire for an answer in the _negative._

----------


## Farmerbink

The barkeep feigns astonishment, before almost forcibly wiping an easy smile from his face (this is more business than he's done in weeks).  Consistent with Giggle's impromptu storytelling, the man falls into character easily, scowling about even while his eyes twinkle in the slowly darkening evening.  A smooth nod punctuates the filling of Tariq's tankard.  The hulking Half-Orc dutifully deposits a mug in front of Thwack, on his way to another table with more libations.

The would-be bouncers originally standing outside begin to mellow a bit, watching with dubious glances towards Pruana and the ugly Dwarf apparently courting her.  Only the leader remains largely focused on Giggle's antics- until the Gnome stumbles into the evening for an apparent outhouse visit.

Meanwhile, Pruana actually _smiles_ at Giggles, before Tariq's approach prompts a darker expression.  She purses her lips, and holds up a hand to the cronies who just took a few steps closer.  "'Sabout right," she grumbles, as her previously playful visage turns...  disappointedly? towards Vorgrok.  "Let's say perhaps I have heard some rumbling?  I'd have to know what it's worth to ya, 'fore I can offer information that valuable.  Or dangerous."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

At her current attitude, Pruana would sell what she knows for 10g.  You're welcome to try to further... _adjust_ her attitude, either way.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 18 [B] 
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 3/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.

Tariq stared at the woman, juding her intentions, and her strength of character.  *"Listen, Pruana, is it?"*  As he spoke, a hand reached beneath his vestments, to draw a small leather pouch, which clinked heavily on the table.  *"Let's cut through the dung, we want the information,"* he laughed, *"but let's make it interesting."*  He eyed the biggest, dumbest looking thug she had waved over,* "There's ten gold in the pouch, that's my bet.  Yours is the information.  Your boy there, we step outside, he gets one punch, if he can punch my egg like head,"* he ran a hand over his shorn, shaved scalp.  *"You get my gold, and to keep the info.  He doesn't?  I get to keep my gold, and you give us the info for free, yeah?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a cry of excitement Giggles notes the challenge and announces for the entire bar to hear: "*Oh boy, are all of you in for a treat! It's not often that the carnies perform outside the rings, but it looks like we have a challenge developing! the Great Tariq, Acolyte and Devotee of Irori, the Master of Masters, is an unusual member of our unusual circus. This focused and disciplined man stands out from the drunkards like me - HIC! - but in a good way! Now, who is confident enough in themselves and ready to go toe-to-toe for the honor of your mistress, the Dame Pruana?*" The little gnome takes a moment dramatically scan the room before identifying a large, but hopefully completely drunk, man who looks like the type to overestimate their abilities. "*You, sir! What is your name? Will you step up and represent the Mad Mug's finest in a friendly competition?*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Hoping to apply Performance (+8) to all of this, since it is the sort of thing carnies would probably do all the time - dramatic challenges, spotting the members of the crowd who most easily fall for their tricks, etc... If not, though, Perception is at +6 and Society is at +5 to identify a good target. Then it's a matter of Deception/Diplomacy/Intimidate (all at +4) to convince the easy-target to step up and volunteer. 

(1d20)[*4*] (unmodified) to find a good mark.
(1d20)[*13*] (unmodified) to convince the mark to take the bait.

----------


## Farmerbink

The Dwarf woman's expression wanes from dull to sour, as she's suddenly forced to consider her options.  Her eyes begin to wander as she delays her answer.  Finally, after surely longer than strictly necessary, she purses her lips and narrows her eyes, turning back to Tariq.  She cracks her knuckles over the table, and nods.  "Fine.  Almost."  She waves off one of the ruffians and rises from her seat.  "But not him.  _Me._"  She raises an eyebrow, leaving unspoken the question of whether he accepts her terms.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles takes a deep breath, walks over to the bartender, and asks for a stiff drink. "I wasn't really expecting that...she have a reputation for hitting hard?" he asks in a conspiratorial whisper.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 18 [B] 
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 3/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.

Tariq looked at the woman, up and down, assessing her stature, the power and strength in her shoulders and hips.  Seemingly satisfied, he nodded, and moved towards the door, holding it open for the woman.  *"I find the terms agreeable, however, you have a single punch, if it lands flush, you win and may keep my gold, as well as your information.  However, if it misses the mark, I keep my coin, and you tell me the truth, as you know it."*

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the curious spectators walk out to witness the exciting contest, Keshkaru turns to Thwack. "Ah, a wager. A very appropriate, human way to settle the dispute. Shall we?" She learns over towards the goblin's ear, to whisper conspiratorially: "I'll try to help, but still, chances are that this ends poorly... Can you keep a eye around? How many of them do you think would join a fight?"

She steps out with the rest, and stands a little out of the way, at the far edge of the crowd. When the two opponents face off, she tries to keep her voice low as she invokes the spirits:

"Les âmes de mes ancêtres
Savent guider ma main
Qu'elles te fassent connaître
De vaincre, le moyen..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Kehskaru tries to time this casting of Guidance over Tariq to just before the contest begins. The range is 30ft. That's a +1 to a roll of Tariq's choice before Keshkaru's next turn.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 18
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 3/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.

Tariq moved towards the centre of the street, he planted the staff, an open hand with fingers splayed, prominently displayed, beside him.  He then balanced gracefully on a single foot, bringing his leg, knee bent above waist height, it then flicked out, and still maintaining his balance flicked out, toes arched.  He brought the extended leg down, and drew a half circle in the road dust and mud.  A furrow appeared between his brow, as his dark eyes glared, not at, but through, the dwarven woman, he intoned a loud invocation, *"If you practise sitting as Irori,"* he paused, a breath, filling his stomach, and exhaled slowly, as he felt the breath leave his body, he continued, *"You must kill Irori."*

And with that stated, he flipped his palm over, and gestured for his opponent to strike.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Round 1:  (Action 1): Demoralize, includes +1 bonus from Guidance, (1d20+7)[*23*] vs Will
(Action 2&3): Cast Sanctuary, Will save DC 18

Guess we'll see how this plays out.

----------


## stack

Thwack whispers back to Kenkaru, "Hard to say. I am unclear as to what is going on and what he is trying to accomplish. If we are in for a donnybrook, I will do my part."

----------


## Farmerbink

> "I wasn't really expecting that...she have a reputation for hitting hard?" he asks in a conspiratorial whisper.


The barkeep snorts, loudly.  "They call her 'two-punch'.  I suppose it could be worse for your friend, they don't call her 'one'."  He chuckles again, pouring a steady stream of amber-colored ale into a small glass.  "You probably won't want more than this," he mutters, handing it over.

The barkeep doesn't go outside, though most of his patrons do.  One way or another, this will be simultaneously the most controlled and entertaining thing they've seen in a while.  The "Muggers" line the rail on the raised entry stoop, jeering and guffawing at the skinny monk.  Most of the patrons give them plenty of clearance, they're clearly used to letting them have the run of the place. 

Pruana, for her part, wastes no time on banter.  She saunters into the street, far enough behind Tariq to let him square up, but close enough to keep him just a bit unsure of her plans.  Will she lunge quickly, or take her time about lining up the strike?  She stares into Tariq's eyes, blinks a little awkwardly at his jibe, and lunges _almost_ before he has invited the strike.

One thing is certain, whatever Tariq expected of the squat Dwarf woman who leads this gang, it probably wasn't what he got.  The first thrust is a feint, which he easily perceives.  Instead of lunging away, he simply rolls away from where her next punch will come.  However, despite the ineffective feint, Pruana proves more than able to adjust on the fly.  Without losing a beat, she rolls herself, and delivers a brutal jab right into Tariq's cheek.

Once more, she surprises the monk, and perhaps everyone except her own underlings.  Tariq never even sees the next fist coming.  A vicious haymaker to the jaw lays him out in the street, too dazed to think.  ((Tariq takes 16 damage, 8 of which is nonlethal.  He is *stunned 2*))

When he shakes the cobwebs loose, Tariq joins the rest of the crowd in listening to the woman's coarse but apparently genuine laughter.  "Hell on wheels!" she chortles, more than a little surprised.  "You took that on the jaw and you're still awake?!"  A few seconds later, she puts out an open palm, wide and gentle, to help lift Tariq from the dusty street.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Fine.  Almost."  She waves off one of the ruffians and rises from her seat.  "But not him.  _Me._"  She raises an eyebrow, leaving unspoken the question of whether he accepts her terms.


The disheartened (and increasingly irritable) expression on Vorgrok's face freezes, before bursting into a broad, wolfish grin. "S'pose we'll have some fun today, aftr'all." The dwarf ambles out toward the street, where his circus companion and Pruana are squaring up. He looks from one to another quizzically before leaning (gingerly, due to his bulk, despite his height) against a fencepost near the street.



The "fight" is over almost as quickly as it began. Vorgrok looks down at the stunned form of his companion appraisingly for a moment. Satisfied, he joins the sidelined Muggers by clapping his broad hands appreciatively at Pruana's efforts. "Now _that's_ a woman!" he chortles loudly.

----------


## Zero Prime

[/TR][/TD]

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 2
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 3/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.

Before Tariq can get his prayer out, the dwarven woman is upon, a clumsy feint, a jab, and a devastating haymaker.  Stunned, he dropped to one knee, a hand on the ground supporting him from collapsing entirely.  He coughed, spat a fat gob of phelgm and blood into the street, then accepted the offered hand as the broad shouldered woman pulled him back to his feet.  A ragged chuckle, *"Every bruise a step on the path, every defeat a lesson, eh Irori?  You cruel bastard."*  The comment was not for Pruana's ears, but for his patron, the source of his faith, and, as tonight, the cause of his misery.  *"In the temple,"* he spoke to the victor now, *"students would allow one another to square, and prepare for a demonstration.  Seems things are done different in the streets and alleys of Abberton, still, a wager, is a wager,"* he pulled his staff from the ground, leaning heavily upon it, as he returned to the bar, *"you've won my gold, taken a measure of my dignity, allow a man a drink, and perhaps share the information you know?  We need to understand what happened to your sheriff, if we are to find our own who have disappeared."*  He sighed, *"You would do no less for your brethren,"* he looked to the gang that she clearly led, *"if such happened to one of them, no?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Perhaps surprisingly, Pruana responds well to Tariq's mutterings and criticism.  She easily helps him to his feet and turns to stroll back into the tavern.  Her cronies seem to have gotten exactly what they hoped for all along, and any lingering tension from the previous encounter on the stoop evaporates as a whooping and cheering crowd files through the doorway.  Calls of "Didja see _that!?_" and "I knew ol' Two-Punch wouldn't let us down!" fill the air as the Muggers place orders of their own, an odd but celebratory affair.

The Dwarf woman beckons Tariq to follow her, and leads him (assuming he does) back to her table, where she scoops the forgotten pouch into her own pocket.  "I was always taught," she begins with a smirk, "that fightin' _fair_ is fightin' to _lose._  Might be more honorable, but ain't no sense in it."  She shrugs, apparently that's the only explanation she intends to offer.  "Still, I understand what ya came for, and to be honest ya impressed me- more with yer toughness than dodging, mind ya, but still."  

Once more, she beckons Tariq closer, so she can lower her voice.  "In earnest, we don't know what happened ta Ralhain, either.  She's been givin' me grief fer months, but she just up and stopped 'bout at week ago.  What I _do_ know is 'bout the same time, the Lindell brothers stopped coming into town.  Been one or both of 'em at market every day fer years, 'till the same day Ralhain goes missin'?"  She raises her eyebrows and purses her lips.  "Somethin' went down on their farm, but I ain't gonna risk myself and my boys ta find out what."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ralhain is the last name of the sheriff.  For whatever reason, Pruana would rather use her name than title.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles downs the proffered amber liquid smoothly, handling the strong liquor well for someone of his stature. He nods and looks at the small glass with an appreciative look. "Thanks - that was good!" he says cheerfully as he turns to follow the crowd outside. 

The little gnome visibly winces at the powerful blows from the dwarf woman, mouthing "OW!" as he looks away for a moment as if in sympathetic pain. When he turns back to see her offering a hand he grins widely and cheers, laughing and joking with the Muggers as if they were old friends. Giggles follows close behind Tariq and Pruana, listening to their discussion and noting how the woman refers to the sheriff. 

Returning to the barkeep he asks "So, the Lindell farm is nearby? Does anyone know what's wrong there? We had a rough couple of days ourselves - lost a good friend several nights ago - and several of us have been trying to help out. What's gotten everyone so..._cautious_?"

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 2
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 3/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.





> "I was always taught," she begins with a smirk, "that fightin' _fair_ is fightin' to _lose._  Might be more honorable, but ain't no sense in it."


Tariq grinned, his lips still split, he ran the tip of his tongue against a tooth, absently rubbing his jaw as he did so.  *"Truth be told, Pruana,"* he took a sip of the dark rich ale, he had paid the barkeep for earlier, *"I would relish doing the same to my stodgy masters,* he mimicked the imperious tones of his masters as they called his name, *"Tariq ib-Al-Quer---,"* he interrupted himself by slamming a fist into his palm.  *"Wipe the self-aggrandizing looks off of their faces!"*  From his seated position he bowed from the head again, lifting his tankard to slam off of the dwarven woman's.  *"Thank you, again, for this lesson."*

His wager, having earned the woman's respect, was a stroke of luck, and as she spoke, it seemed to be one that would pay off.  He nodded as he listened, sipping as his beer, swishing it around his loosened molars.  *"These Lindell brothers have reason to hold a grudge against Ralhain?  You think they are responsible, or merely got caught up in the same thing that caused her to vacate her duties?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

The barkeep smirks at Giggles' question.  "I mean, it's Abberton," he snorts.  "Nothin's more than 20 minutes on foot, if you're not leaving town proper."  As you watch, he wipes the little glass in a way that doesn't encourage you about its cleanliness, and returns it to a stack of similar vessels.  "That said, they _do_ live kinda in the sticks.  It'd be about that 20 from here."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Noteworthy: we've been running this kind of loosey-goosey on timing.  I figure you've been at the bar for at least approaching an hour, and the day is winding down.  Pursuing this lead today will likely turn into pursuing this lead _tonight._


Pruana snorts, the image clearly amusing to her.  "No tellin," she admits to his more relevant query.  "They're usually upstandin' folks, as I can tell.  So is she.  I'd be....  _surprised_ if everything's all right out there.  That's all I'm comfortable sayin."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru is rather startled by the outcome of the contest of wills and strength, not just by the apparent ease of the dwarf's win, but also by everybody's reactions. She takes several seconds longer than anyone in attendance before she joins in the general cheer. Walking back inside, she shakes her head - clearly, these warm-blooded people's emotional workings still elude her.

Most surprisingly, as she listens to the conversation, it sounds likes a positive outcome is obtained. She sips her drink quietly, waiting for her friends to sort out what to do next.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles doesn't appear to be bothered by the grime on the shot glasses, instead nodding in a manner he thinks is 'sagely' as the bartender speaks. "We've got a show again tonight, so I doubt we will head that way now. Which way should we head tomorrow?" he asks as he gets ready to head back towards the circus tent with the others.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok stands up from his lean against the post as Pruana walks by... and scowls briefly at Tariq, who seems to have captured her focus for the moment. Stumping grumpily inside (and elbowing just a _hair_ roughly past one of the celebrating Muggers), he pulls up a barstool next to his fellow dwarf, where she's filling Tariq in on the details.

After a few seconds, her story seems to distract him from his sudden preoccupation, and he strokes his fiery beard thoughtfully. 




> "We've got a show again tonight, so I doubt we will head that way now. Which way should we head tomorrow?" he asks as he gets ready to head back towards the circus tent with the others.


Vorgrok clears his throat. "Ya c'n find the way without me, yeh?" He turns to Pruana, smiling congenially. "They serve dinner fare here, right? Worth the coin?"

----------


## Farmerbink

The bartender nods, and dutifully describes the location and path (addresses aren't really a thing in Abberton) to the Lindell estate.  

Perhaps unfortunately, Pruana's interest in Vorgrok appears to have waned dramatically.  She's lukewarm at best to the brawny Dwarf's resumed overtures.  "I eat here most nights.  Beat's cookin' and cleanin' in yer own home," she mutters, eyebrow raised perhaps disapprovingly.

With or without Vorgrok in tow, the motley assortment begins making their way back to the circus grounds.  It remains largely as they left it, an odd blend of the usual excitement before a performance and the dismay of having recently lost a friend.  For better or worse, the prevailing attitude is clearly one of "the show must go on."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

To the casual observer, Giggles looks pretty drunk as he swaggers and sways out the barroom door and into the late afternoon air again. His colleagues and friends know, however, that he is probably only a little tipsy. The little gnome has _never_ skipped out on the chance to enjoy a tasty drink and holds his alcohol better than some dwarves, though he would never be so rude as to say so to their faces. "Well, that was...different! I like different, but I don't think getting punched is my idea of a good time. Still, maybe that's a thing I should try...is there a word for people who like getting hurt? Hmmm..." he says in a sing-song voice as he trips along towards the circus grounds. 

"Tariq, was that your plan all along? I don't remember Irori really being all about pain...isn't that the weird one...Zon-Kuth-something? He's not a nice one, but you've always been pretty nice to me...I don't get it, but that's alright! Let's go!" With a sudden burst of energy the little blue gnome dashes ahead faster, just for the thrill of it, stopping only when he sees no one else is running with him. Then he shrugs and walks back to the others. "Sssss, why don't you ever run with me, hmmm? Hah! That's funny and gives me an idea!" he laughs to his little blue snake familiar conspiratorially...

----------


## Gwynfrid

When Keshkaru sees Giggles dart off, it is with incomprehension. It just doesn't occur to her that the gnome might want to start a race... However, this is right up Ozkrak's alley. The raptor's hunter instinct kicks in instantly, and she leaps forward with an amazing burst of speed, catching up with her would-be prey in instants. A low hiss from her mistress, fortunately, is enough to let the dinosaur understand that this isn't a meal for her. As the poor Ozkrak walks back behind the gnome, visibly disappointed, the iruxi beastmaster hastens to reward her obedience with a good-sized scrap of dried meat from a special leather case attached to her belt.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Tariq ibn Al-Quereshi, Acolyte of Irori*
*AC:* 16 *| MAX HP:* 18 *| CURRENT:* 13
*FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +6 *| WILL:* +10 *| PERCEPTION:* +8
*SPELL SLOTS:  FONT: 2/3 | 1st: 3/3
FOCUS POOL: 1 | CURRENT:* 1
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.




> "Tariq, was that your plan all along? I don't remember Irori really being all about pain...isn't that the weird one...Zon-Kuth-something? He's not a nice one, but you've always been pretty nice to me...I don't get it, but that's alright! Let's go!"


Tariq chuckled, and once far enough from the alehouse, he paused beside his diminuitive companion, *"Irori teaches us to strive for perfection, once cannot achieve that goal without failure along the path."*  He intoned a small prayer to the Master of Masters in his native Osiriani, moving his hands in an intricate pattern of supplication.  He felt Irori's wisdom flow through him, knitting together the flesh and cartilidge of his nose.  *"Failure, often brings pain, if not death.  So we tread carefully, and learn our lessons where we may."*

However, the incident did provide them with the required information, and despite the seeming failure of the confrontation itself, the overall outcome was advantageous, as the troupe did discover the information they sought.  *"So after this evening's performance, a good night's rest, and then the Lindell Farm on the morrow?"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Using two actions to cast Heal, and with Healing Hands, that is 1d10+8, for (1d10+8)[*11*].  Seriously?  Heh.  Oh well.  It doesn't bring me to full, assuming nothing else damaging happens to us tonight, I will top off before sleeping and preparing spells for the next day.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles doesn't seem to notice when he is chased, or perhaps just doesn't mind enough to comment. When Tariq responds he nods with a serious expression. "So, it isn't that Irori likes the pain...it's just that it is 'no pain, no gain.' With the other guy, he actually likes _hurting_? Or does he like hurting other people too?"

----------


## stack

Thwack follows, curious what the others have gotten themselves into. He asks quietly, "So...what is this all about?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well, Thwack, the truth is... We're trying to find out, but we haven't got much of a clue yet", Keshkaru replies. She pauses to think. "You remember the attack on the circus, the Thunder's murder, of course. We managed to make peace with the guilty person, Nemia. She wanted to retaliate for attacks against nature by the local folk. We were hoping we could all put that behind us." She stops again.

"Then Abberton's mayor came to ask for our aid. There seem to be several wrong things happening in the village. A disappeared family - we found their home taken over by a giant nest of wasps. A boar attacking citizens - Vorgrok put an end to that.  And the temple of Abadar, taken over by demons, who came to destroy things and desecrate tombs! And the sheriff, just gone, that's the one we came here for. We did get a lead at least, even through means that were, er... A little unexpected."

"The short of it: Nature is not behaving normally around these parts. We need to find out why, and hopefully put an end to it. This, for the safety of the circus as much as that of the people in Abberton."

----------


## stack

"People are looking to the circus to save them. What a strange thing." Thwack shakes his head, bewildered.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's hopeful smile turns a little wan, and he grunts his acknowledgment of Pruana's dismissive answer. Clearly at a loss, the dwarf's eyes scan the barroom, and he quickly notes his companions' steady trickle out the door. With awkward abruptness, he waves a coin at the barkeep, making sure to meet the man's eyes before placing the coin on the bar, and with a muttered "'Scuse me," the stocky dwarf stumps toward the door.

Taking a spot as rearguard allows Vorgrok to shuffle along, looking exceptionally dour, particularly in contrast to the short moments of optimism displayed in and around the tavern.

----------


## Farmerbink

Walking through the main street of Abberton, the unlikely heroes stumble upon a small crowd gathered in front of town hall.  A gout of flame erupts from within them, casting long, tendrilous shadows in the growing twilight.  From the middle, a voice rings out: "*Prepare yourselves and your souls, people of Abberton, for a cavalcade of celestial marvels! For sights so spectacular and so marvelous, that you shall speak of them forever after with awestruck tears in your eyes! Prepare for the show to surpass any you have ever seen, either yesterday or in days before! Prepare for the dawning of... Mistress Dusklights Celestial Menagerie!*"

A tall, broad-shouldered woman with a whip in hand stands on the steps of town hall, her left hand resting comfortably on the thick mane of a magnificent lion.  Many of the townsfolk are openly ogling either the speaker or her companions.  A bare-chested man covered in tattoos stands a few steps above and to her left.  As you approach, he spits another mouthful of some potent spirit over the white-hot tip of a baton, casting another scalding glare over the gathering.  To her right, a brilliantly-dressed clown dances on his hands, leaving the crowd to wonder both at his upper body strength and the means by which his tiny purple top had remains affixed to his red-haired scalp.

It's the shirtless fire-breather who first notices the heroes.  With a comically over-stated gasp, he grips the woman's shoulder and points with a baton.  "*Be not deceived! See, these cheap imposters are among you already!*" he shouts, gesturing to you now with both hands.  "*Soon you'll see a real show, not some amateurish parade of feeble animals and struggling charlatans!*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any of your characters who are refugees of Mistress Dusklight's Celestial Menagerie (entirely at your discretion, for newcomers especially) immediately recognize _Daring Danika_, the lion tamer, _Viktor 'the Volcano'_, a fire-breather, and _Jellico Bounce-Bounce_, a clown specializing in juggling- usually knives or heavy bowling pins.  

None of them _was_ especially hostile to you, when you were a part of their circus.  They seem....  unfriendly at best, now.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles stops mid-wave, as the joyful greeting he was about to shout dies on his lips. His usual enthusiasm and energy seem to suddenly die out, and it nearly looks like his pale blue skin grows a bit more wan and gray. "That's not very nice...I was about to say hello and ask how they were doing...Why would someone be mean like that?" he mutters, turning to ask the question of his friends and companions with a sad expression. "I know we left, but it wasn't really because of those three..."

At his master's distress, the little blue snake Sssss seems to grow agitated, hissing angrily at the three performers and flicking its tail back and forth as it remains wrapped around Giggles' arm. With a grimace and a tear, which Giggles angrily wipes from his cheek, the little gnome seems to take some strength from his familiar before glaring back towards the three on the steps of the town hall. "It really show's a person's character, what they say about companions who have gone their separate ways! I was about to greet you three like old friends, but you insult us, right out of nowhere? I'm pretty little, but even I'm bigger than that!" he snaps, loudly enough to be heard by the three newcomers and anyone nearby, but not loudly enough to be really yelling.

Louder, he continues, "Mistress Dusklight's Celestial Menagerie is an excellent circus, with some fine people and clever acts. Go see them if you like - you will probably have a good time. But don't wander backstage or expect friendly smiles from the lot...and watch your wallets! The Circus of Wayward Wonders - _our_ circus - may be cheap to attend, but that's a _good_ thing! And besides - we like what we do and won't try to steal the shirt off your back!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics?*
Show

Giggles is trying to shame the three newcomers for their unwarranted rudeness and making clear the different kinds of circuses in town - one that is a family of people who care, and another that is all about the show at the expense of, well, everyone. 

All social skills are at +4, so use whichever makes the most sense. If it matters, he doesn't want to start a fight or scare anyone - his feelings are just hurt.

(1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

I occurs to me that I never took the time to write a backstory for Keshkaru. We'll say that she never met Mistress Dusklight or her menagerie, but she may have heard about it from her companions who where members before.


The tall, strong iruxi stands erect in front of the heckling newcomers, silently staring at them. Only those who know her very well get a hint of her feelings at this moment: Her lower dorsal spines shiver in nearly imperceptible motions, a strong indication that she's offended and angered, but still in control of her reactions.

----------


## stack

Thwack ostensibly speaks to his companions, but makes certain his voice carries, "Now now, let us not begrudge our former companions a bit of verbal animosity. It is natural that they feel a bit put-out, having been reduced to the level of street performers, haranguing crowds for coppers. Clearly they have been cast from the line-up of the actual circus."*Spoiler*
Show

Thwack knows and worked with them. He also knows that a public insult contest works as publicity for both shows, so lets do some kayfabe.

----------


## JWallyR

The dour-faced Vorgrok gives little notice to the flames and handsprings from the members of their circus's competition, but one lip curls up in a silent snarl. He sidles up to Giggles, interlocking fingers and _crack_ing them in the universal gesture of 'squaring up'. "We'll see who's 'feeble and struggling', iff'n ya got spine b'hind 'em words," he rumbles softly.

----------


## Farmerbink

If the representatives of Mistress Dusklight's circus are cowed by Giggle's efforts, they hide it well.  Unfamiliar with Keshkaru, they don't respond to her slight shift in body language, either.

The fire-breather smirks, recognizing Thwack's ploy, and goes so far as to meet the monk's gaze for a long moment and nod in a manner that the pair recognize as encouragement.  Finally, the truly hideous clown jeers at Vorgrok.  Giggles remembers him as being _decidedly_ unpleasant, in the best of times, and occasionally more than a little suspiciously cruel in the worst.  
*Spoiler: Image*
Show

Jellico Bounce-Bounce: 

Daring Danika and Viktor the Volcano don't have images provided in the source material, but imagine a bunch of thematic scars and tattoos on less-than-pleasant expressions, and you're on the right track.


"*Of course!  We would not make these claims lightly!*" cries the fire-breather.  "*Watch, here and now, as we show our skill!*"  With no further preamble, he spews a massive gout of flame into the air, scorching eyebrows and sending a noteworthy blast of hot air radiating from the steps.  Jellico actually has to beat out a few tongues of flame that begin to dance among his orange hair, the heat is so intense.  He begins an impressive display of agility and focus, bouncing batons from one hand to another frenetically, leaving small pulses of flame each time they strike the stone steps.  It's not truly juggling, but nonetheless the man's skill is undeniable.  Within moments, the impromptu crowd has begun cheering, clamoring for more.  

When he finishes his act, several moments later, he points a smoldering baton at Thwack.  "*Can you match that?*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You have just been challenged to a performance duel!  The challenged hero must respond with a DC 18 performance check, or else... well, face steeper penalties on some skill checks to come.  In this case, Viktor has challenged Thwack.

Another hero can step up, but must first succeed at a DC 18 bluff check to mask Thwack's reluctance or take a -2 penalty on the performance check to win over the crowd.  

The other two rivals will (obviously) have their own challenges to come, once this one is resolved.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks at Thwack with an expectant expression. "You want me to play ringmaster and announce something for you? Or give commentary as you do your thing?" he asks quietly, wanting to help but confident that the other is capable of a worthy counter to the dark-clown's fire show.

*Spoiler: OoC, both for stack and FarmerBink*
Show

@*stack* - What exactly would Thwack do? As colleagues I figure Giggles would know and be capable of some verbal support while Thwack does the actual performing.

@*FarmerBink* - How creative can our description be? Yours is very impressive, but we haven't exactly detailed out our respective tricks to that degree...

----------


## stack

Thwack turns to wink at Vorgrok, launching into a back-flip and hoping for a boost into the air...*Spoiler*
Show

acrobatics (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok squints in momentary thought, but as the goblin launches himself upward, the dwarf reaches forward with two broad hands, placing them where he expects the latter's feet to be...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Athletics check to catch/boost Thwack? (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Almost as soon as Thwack begins his movement, Viktor begins jeering.  It quickly becomes apparent that the opportunity has taken the Goblin by surprise, and that _his_ action has taken Vorgrok by surprise.  A series of uncoordinated attempts later, and Viktor is laughing in apparent open amusement.  "*As I thought, I see you cannot!*" he crows, to some applause from the gathered townsfolk.  He snuffs his batons with a victorious flourish, and lays them on the stone steps at his feet to cool.  

In the same moment, Daring Danika barks a short command.  Responding to his master's cue, the lion rears to its feet, raising his fore paws high above her head before resting them on her shoulders.  With another command, he leaps, muscles rippling, and lands his hind feet where his front were a moment before.  Precariously balanced, the grand animal raises to another stand on her shoulders, and lets out a quite (for adult lions) roar of elation.  The trainer pumps her legs, to provide just a bit of force, and her lion leaps to the building's facade and springs off of it to alight on the ground with astonishing grace for such a large animal.  Danika begins casually twirling the stool she carries on a finger, and points to Keshkaru with the handle of her whip.  "*Let's see your lizard do that!*" she hollers, mockingly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Same story, different chapter.

So Thwack lost his duel, conferring a -2 penalty on the totally unanticipated surprise twist to come.  Danika has now challenged Keshkaru, though once more anyone can respond with the appropriate _deception_ (my bad) check.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Very well." Next to Keshkaru, Ozkrak shows her razor-sharp fangs, then closes her maw with a loud snapping sound. "Eager, are you?" the iruxi says affectionately as she pats the raptor on the feather-covered head. "Let me tell you this..." Her voice changes as she bends down to address the animal face to face, in a very close whisper.

"Si de toi ici l'on se moque 
C'est là, sottise profonde 
Et donc, que jamais ne te choque
Car du feu l'esprit nous seconde!"

She stands up, tall and erect, and without any warning or preparation, the dinosaur jumps straight up in the air to land on her right shoulder.  Her skin protected by the thick crocodile leather of her vest, she barely seems to notice the claws, or Ozkrak's weight. A mere shrug sends the raptor flying, in a high jump and somersault over her master's head... and she lands on the other shoulder. Then she jumps out, a somersault to the side this time, and as she jumps back Keshkaru changes her stance to receive the raptor on two joined fists. And again and again, with longer and longer jumps, over the heads of the spectators, over the body of the lion, the iruxi shifting her posture every time, culminating in a handstand, and Ozkrak ends up triumphantly standing on the soles of her master's feet.

*Spoiler*
Show

First, Keshkaru casts Guidance. The leaping part is easy with the Leap action at a range of 15 feet without a roll. The rest of the description is hopefully plausible enough. Then: Nature (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles stifles a sympathetic groan as Thwack and Vorgrok fail to perform well, but smiles, cheers, and applauds as Keshkaru and Ozkrak perform so well. "Hooray! Well done, you two!" he says as he laughs at the final pose, his pleasure genuine (and quite in contrast to his recent despondency at the other performers' criticisms).

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok glowers at nobody in particular, equal parts embarrassment and frustration at his failure to react in time to assist the goblin acrobat. Fortunately, the crowd seems to quickly divert their attention to the feats of training and agility exercised by the animals and their masters, and even the dour-faced dwarf finds himself nodding in grudging appreciation at the first display, before grinning broadly at the second, delivered by his Iruxi companion and her reptilian companion!

----------


## Farmerbink

The crowd applauds both performers, but it's obvious to any objective onlookers that they're more swayed by Ozkrak's stunts than Leandrus' (the lion's).  Before the situation gets out of hand (for them), the clown suddenly starts cackling.  "*Bahahahaha!  That was good, that was good!  But watch this!*"  In a sudden flurry of motion, almost too fast to see, his comically-cowled sleeves flail about in the near twilight.  Blades glint in a mesmerizing display as torches and setting sun alike reflect off their rapidly-twirling surfaces.  At first, three blades flicker about, but the clown rapidly adds another trio to the cycle, making it difficult to watch and even harder to focus upon.

After a moment, the display takes on a gruesome twist as it becomes apparent that this clown's act isn't _purely_ one of skill.  He slowly scans the gathered townsfolk and opposing carnies alike, a steady, uneasy gaze as his hands flash blindingly.  Drops of blood begin flying interspersed with the blades, drawing gasps of shock and surprise, as his own blade occasionally nick his own fingers and arms.  Undoubtedly, the performance becomes more difficult, with wetted hands, but the clown refuses to stop, until his gaze has passed- slowly and deliberately- over the entire crowd.  

Finally, now with reddened forearms, the clown lets out a terrifying squeal and spins in a rapid pirouette.  Seemingly ignoring the six blades, the clown dances grotesquely on the steps as they fall from the sky all around him.  Equal parts stunning and disgusting, the six blades land around his poofy waist, each blade hooked by a loose ring of fabric to one of six small butcher's hooks hanging from his belt.  

In the aftermath, a stunned silence seems to rest on the crowd.  The clown smiles, a nasty, wide-lipped thing, and turns to Giggles.  "*Learn any new tricks recently, little Gnome?*" he demands, between ragged breaths.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's nose crinkles in disgust, and his brows furrow in evident... _disapproal._ He turns to watch Giggles expectantly.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"The answer to that question is easy enough. We take pride in our circus and we always want to make it better. So we are always training for new tricks." Keshkaru's voice is calm, her scaly face unreadable as ever.  

"But not the kind of tricks you just demonstrated. Our show is meant to make families and kids happy. Your skill is impressive, but the Circus of Wayward Wonders doesn't offer such gory spectacle. Ours is exciting, but joyous and wholesome."

*Spoiler*
Show

Here, there's a Diplomacy element, I think. The Make an Impression action can only target a creature. Keshkaru looks towards an audience member that looks like he or she might be a parent.

Diplomacy (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It takes several breaths before Giggles is ready to respond to the grotesque display and challenge, but when he does his reaction is big, bold, and _completely_ different. "*Whoa! Hahahaha! That is the grossest thing I've seen all day! My friends, methinks he doth protest too much!*" 

Stepping away from the bloodied man, Giggles walks up with a smile to one of the townsfolk, removing a single, bright blue ball from his pack. "*You see,*" he begins, his voice a dramatic stage whisper intended for all to hear, though his expression is more conspiratorial, "*Sometimes you have to begin simply, and then make things more fun. Take this ball for example. If I juggle one ball, no one is impressed.*" the blue gnome demonstrates, tossing the ball up into the air and catching it with the same hand repeatedly without looking at it. "*I mean really, a child could do this, right? But if you add a second, red ball...*" he continues, tossing a second ball in his other hand, deliberately timing it so that only one ball is in the air at one time, "*It's still not that exciting. Hmmm, maybe I'm doing this wrong...*"

Walking over to Vorgrok, who conveniently looks confused as Giggles slowly "bumbles" through his routine, the gnome pulls a third ball from behind the dwarf's ear. "*Now this one, this one will make it impressive, right? Here, Vorgrok, toss this in the air with me,*" he says, so that both of them are tossing balls, not to each other, just to themselves, in a thoroughly unimpressive display of "dexterity." Looking around at the crowd with a wink, he looks for their responses. "*Oh, that's not it either, hmmm...Of course, we don't have enough! Here everyone, take a ball!*" continues the the little showman, walking to each of his allies and giving them brightly colored juggling balls - all pulled from thin-air - and having them perform the same "trick" as their dwarven buddy. 

As the crowd watches, Giggles smiles knowingly, enjoying the slow build. Some of the more observant townsfolk begin to note that Giggles is still juggling his two balls, the same way, with his quick little hands pulling the additional balls out without dropping his original pair. The gnome never looks at his original two, seemingly forgetting them entirely as he hands out additional balls. 

With a nod, Giggles looks at the party, each "juggling" their one ball and seems disappointed for a moment. "*Wait a minute...something's wrong. What am I missing?*" he asks, as he begins juggling the two balls in his hands in a more traditional manner, swapping them from one hand to the other as he thinks. At some point, a third ball, this one bright yellow appears, though he doesn't mention it or react in anyway, in spite of the cry of surprise from someone in the crowd when they notice it. "*What? Oh, of course, we cannot leave out the other performers!*" he says, cheerfully walking to the three carnies from the Dusklight Celestial Menagerie. As balls appear and are dropped into their hands, Giggles makes it a point to look very serious for a moment. "*Now, no fair cheating and dropping your ball, guys. You've got to help me with this trick!*" he says, as more balls begin to appear. 

It becomes apparent that Giggles' juggling is as much comedy as it is dexterity, as with each of the new balls, more of his own appear. By the time all of the collected performers, including the three opponents, have balls, Giggles is juggling at least seven of his own. When inevitably Jellico tosses his ball away Giggles also drops his balls, allowing them to bounce around chaotically. "*Oh no! That's no good! Here, you dropped yours,*" he says as he hands him a totally different ball and starts again, with only two balls in hands and the others rolling away. "*Can't have anyone losing anything, right? All your fingers still there? It was probably all the blood - it makes things really slick, hard to hold onto anything...*" he continues with a wink to the crowd.

As the giggles and laughs come from the crowd, Giggles gets more flamboyant and silly, deliberately making the audience laugh with his antics. Never does he highlight his own skill, silently letting his juggling speak for itself, but instead giving balls to anyone who looks friendly (especially children), until it seems impossible that the little gnome had so many juggling balls on his person this entire time. 

When he's done, he finishes by making his juggled balls disappear, just as happy if his sleight of hand is noticed as if it isn't. "*You see, the point of a clown is to make people smile and laugh! Sometimes the best way to do that is to be flashy and funny. Other times it's to Fa-aa-aa-all!*" he says, as he deliberately steps on a ball on the ground and pitches forward, flipping and landing on his rump with a flourish as juggling balls fly out in all directions again, a big smile on his face as he invites everyone to laugh at him.

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

The goal is to for an act similar to that performed by Michael Davis - self-deprecating, funny, and focused on amusing the audience. 

I am deliberately rolling several skills, because this act couldn't possibly be summarized with only one. Please apply the rules how you will!

Acrobatics: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Deception: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Lore (Circus): (1d20+5)[*21*]
Performance: (1d20+8)[*23*]
Thievery: (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Now _that_, my friends, is what I had in mind!" Keshkaru refrains from flashing her toothy smile, instead offering a deep curtsy at the audience, with a wide flourish of her clawed hand in Giggles' direction, to emphasize the gnome's performance as a response to the challenge.

----------


## Farmerbink

After only a few moments (and a handful of largely unnoticed bobbles), it's clear that the crowd is more amused by Giggles' antics than they are impressed by Jelico's skill and determination.  Before long, a chorus of cheers grows in favor of the colorful little Gnome.  

The rival clown's already somewhat disturbing face grows increasingly unpleasant as Giggles makes a mockery of the trio by "forcing" them to play along.  By the end of the little jester's skit, more than a few of the villagers scramble to his aid, some not realizing he had planned the fall all along.  In the hubbub that follows, the Celestial Menagerie trio makes themselves scarce.  

Plenty of the villagers flock about the crew, glad for the free entertainment (and perhaps glad to see the other freakish clown leaving the square).  Even as you watch, a handful of villagers scamper off, talking and gesturing to each other animatedly- no doubt spreading word of your antics and abilities throughout Abberton.

Finally, the crowd disperses enough to let you press on to the camp, and none too soon!  You arrive with just a few minutes to spare before getting ready for tonight's show!  The Professor is visibly relieved to see you stroll into camp, and hurries over.  "Oh, thank the Gods!" he rasps.  "I was starting to worry.  Yes, yes, I want to hear all about what you've learned, but it'll have to wait!  Hurry along to your places, we don't want to disappoint the crowd!  Word around town is that last night's success has inspired even more excitement!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please feel free to post what your character does in the show (or doesn't, I guess? XD).  I'll post the next morning when I have the time  :Small Eek:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles graciously and happily accepts the villagers' help and congratulations on his performance, smiling with honest joy at their responses. "*Please come to the show tonight! Speaking of which, we have to run! Bye!*" he exclaims as he notices the late hour, suddenly dashing off. To several of the children he hollers, "I'll race you! Come on!"

Panting as he arrives at the circus grounds, it takes no small amount of effort for Giggles to avoid telling the entire story. Several of the better "handlers" step in, though, ushering him off to get into his ring-master outfit and ready for the show. When it's time to open for the night, the little blue gnome is looking good again, and enters the spotlight casually juggling several oversized balls (to be easier seen by the crowd). "*Tonight you will see sights to make you laugh, hear stories to make you weep, and leave tonight happy that you came! Let me introduce, the CIRCUS OF WAYWARD WONDERS, led tonight by...*"

----------


## stack

Thwack's routine is interspersed between other acts, he and the other clowns providing interludes. In each, he portrays a character, dignified but subjected to the antics of those around him, inevitably resulting in taking pies to the face, pratfalls, and other slapstick.

----------


## Gwynfrid

That night, Keshkaru puts a few new twists in her number, inspired by Ozkrak's athletic success that day. She now puts two rings on fire, with herself in between them, and Ozkrak jumps through one ring, on top of her mistress, then through the other ring, and then back a number of times, the iruxi changing her posture every time. The climax is still a pretend confrontation between the two, ending with the dinosaur jumping though a succession of rings, but this time, she lands on the soles of Keshkaru's feet as she's in a handstand position, in a reminder of the trick she turned in the street. _If they like it, it could become a signature move...
_

*Spoiler*
Show

Rolls based on the same premises as the first time, except with another +1 since she's now 2nd level.
Nature #1 (1d20+9)[*15*]
Nature #2 (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok raises an eyebrow at Giggles' antics, reluctantly accepting his role in the gnome's skillful and comedic routine. Smiling despite himself at the crowd's evident appreciation of the distinctly more pleasant juggling display, the dwarf nods approvingly when Giggles's eyes happen to meet his own.



As the troupe arrives at the circus grounds, Vorgrok wastes no time with pleasantries, brushing past the others to lend his considerable strength to the final riggings of platforms and equipment before stepping back to just outside the rings for the acts themselves, quietly and efficiently stepping in as the acts complete to reset for future acts.

----------


## Farmerbink

As they largely expected, the show that night goes well.  More than a few of the faces in the crowd are familiar from the incident in the town square, and Giggles especially is pleased to see how quickly word spreads through the town.  Of course, live performance is not without it's own haphazard troubles.  A few of the acts go noticeably (to the performers) worse than the night before, and one of the Feather-Fall Five actually loses her grip on the trapeze!  It's uncommon enough that many of the riggers have taken a very lackadaisical approach to the anchoring of the net, but fortunately Vorgrok's vigilance ensured the young woman's safety tonight.  A little shaken, but no worse for wear, she hurries backstage as the rest of her family finishes their act.  

The clown's antics and Keshkaru's show prove to be some of the greatest highlights of the show.  Undeniably, Ozkrak's additional display of complicated acrobatics seems to inspire the audience to greater praise than the night before.

Ultimately the ticket sales prove even better than the first show, and the professor makes the official call that there will be one more show- in three days time (to give the carnies rest and more importantly drum up _even more_ word of mouth).  He plans to extend the show by one act- functionally an intermission- wherein he will take the stage as a storyteller rather than the fire breather he once was.  After a short talk with a few amateur arcanists, he confirms that they can enhance the _volume_ of his voice, and perhaps embellish the story with lights that _won't_ risk burning down the tent.

Please and encouraged by the last two nights, that night in the camp is much like most after the final show- that is to say that the vast majority of the carnies get rip-roaring drunk and stay up much later than they probably should.  Some of the less prudent members of the _Wayward Wonders_ can be seen sneaking off to private (or _more_ private, anyway) encounters with one of the locals.  Generally, the reverie is all in good fun, though.

The next morning dawns as it usually does, with utterly no regard to the ample hangovers and generally unprepared-for-daylight carnies.  

For the heroes, the Lindell farm awaits, along with the knowledge that neither of the brothers nor the sheriff have been seen since they were all together there, some four days ago, now.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles, known for drinking too much and causing trouble with his mischief, is actually well-behaved after the show. Well, technically he is unconscious. Shortly after the last of the crowd leaves and the little blue gnome stumbles off, he finds a safe, comfortable place to sit down and closes his eyes. When he wakes up in his hammock Giggles sees his friend Vorgork quietly slipping away and rolls over to sleep some more. He doesn't wake until daylight.

The next morning Giggles can be found running from wagon to wagon and bedroll to bedroll, looking for the others who have been investigating the problems in town and excitedly waking them up. His enthusiasm is horribly matched with the early-hour as he physically shakes them, enthusiastically hollering their names, and puts his own face within inches of each of theirs. "*WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP! The sun is up and we need to go to the farm! Let's go! Hurry up!*

Ooh, breakfast! Yummy!" he says as he's distracted by the smell of eggs, cooking bacon and sausage, and sweet breads.

----------


## stack

Thwack is already eating a hearty breakfast, face a bit swollen from a fellow clown's mistimed slapstick. "Yes, yes, the matter you were looking into. I suppose I can come along."

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok opens one eye, barely, beneath a bushy orange eyebrow, as his only visible acknowledgment of Giggles' enthusiastic wake-up call. Once the gnome has lost interest, the burly dwarf stretches his short, thick limbs before lumbering up to his feet and stepping out of the short sleeping-tent.

He makes his way about the camp's perimeter, observing only expected departures from camp decorum after a successful show; satisfied, he makes his way to breakfast, joining those of the camp's "inner circle" that has formed, with him as one of the chief protectors. Helping himself to a generous portion of breakfast meats, he chews thoughtfully, gaze aimed out toward the edge of the clearing.

----------


## Farmerbink

Gathered just outside the Professor's wagon, you're all granted a front-row view as an odd man you recognize but don't know well is giving the de-facto circus master a shave.  They converse as if unaware of the small crowd growing by the minute, the barber offering more than the occasional inquiry of depth and significance far beyond what you might expect.  It's clear he has treated the Professor in a more medical sense in the past, and is pleased with his drive to take care of himself.  

As the shave and trim comes to its conclusion, the Professor gets an odd look on his face.  Unable to raise his voice, he gestures to Tariq, who gestures to Giggles.  "Mister Humbleback," he begins, once he's got the little Gnome's attention.  "I understand Tariq had a bit more than his liking of excitement yesterday, and yet your errand remains of particular import.  If you don't object, I think ______ here might be of use?"  He looks over his shoulder into the surprised face of his barber, waiting for both men's responses.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Very short version: Zero Prime is still with us, but Tariq is not.  I don't yet have a name for his barber-turned-swashbuckler, but have given him the green light to reintroduce himself.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel had roused himself early, he knew, full well, the chaos that had descended upon the troupe, the Wayward Wonders indeed.  With the Professor stepping into Stendhal's role, and some unlikely initiative by an eclectic core of circus hands and performers, had allowed the circus to overcome it's tragic beginnings, and perform admirably on their opening night.  Though rumors of an encounter with Dusklight's performer's was something of a dark cloud over the whole affair, while he, himself, had never suffered under her employ, he had heard rumors of abuse, corruption, and nepotism from those performers who had turned their back on their former Mistress to form the troupe that he, himself, was now apart of.

He stood, regarding himself in the mirror, trimmed chestnut hair, pulled back from his narrow face, it's length tied with a thick black ribbon, and tucked beneath the collar of his great coat.  Piercing brown eyes, his left, of course, marked by the aldori dueling scar earned in his youth, a reminder of love, passion, and loss.  He sighed, sipping of his coffee, _the road lies ahead, not behind_.  A favored saying, one he needed to remind himself of constantly, and one of the reasons he enjoyed the company of the circus performers, the egos and personalities therein often eclipsing his own, allowing him to better hide from his past, and none were quick to question one's origins within the circle of the performer's fire, allowing a man his past, and his mistakes.

He pulled on his great cloak, a heavy thing of navy wool, reinforced with leather and sturdy stitching, able to turn a blade if so needed.  Polished brass buttons, and thick cuffs, it kept a man warm, and protected.  One of his prized possessions, even though it marked him as a member of the Brevoy aristocracy, or at least a man who was accustomed to finery.  A bandolier from which hung his tools, healers kit, barbers strop, an alley bow in the event of a confrontation with Dusklight's hooligans.  From a sword belt an old, but well cared for rapier hung.  He regarded himself again as he made way to the Professor's tent, their new, de-facto leader, having requested a trim and a shave, he looked forward to hearing the gossip of the previous night.

Having completed the professor's shave, his coat, bandolier, and belt lain carefully over a chest nearby.  His towel, soap, oils, tinctures, razors and shears spread out on a towel, he looked over the morning crowd.  *"Now which of you roustabouts is next?  A trim and a shave, a whisk and a snick of old Castiel's blade will make a right proper gentleman of you ragged lot!"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles feels his face carefully, grimacing at a couple of spots where he nicked himself slightly shaving earlier. "Tomorrow morning I'm all yours!" announces the little blue gnome, "but I didn't realize you'd be here offering today, so I already shaved...but I'm definitely up for tomorrow. And you're coming with us! Excellent! Um....we're going to a farm today, looking for someone missing, cause bad things are happening and no one seems to know why. I think that's the important stuff...I forget. But yay, you're coming with us!"

With a smile the little man turns to his companions and says, "So, who's going to get a shave? I want to watch!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Silently, Keshkaru shakes her head. While she's of course acquainted with the fussy methods of hair management that humans, dwarves, gnomes, and many others see as a necessity of daily life, she doesn't feel especially interested in the particulars. Nor does she feel a need to point out the obvious reason why she isn't among Castiel's prospective customers. 

Instead, she responds to the Professor first before addressing the barber.

"I can understand that Tariq may have found our endeavor overly dangerous. You're welcome to join us, Castiel. Just to be clear, so far we've been to places of danger, and we got more blows to our heads than answers to our questions. Indeed, your skills will surely prove useful. I mean your skills with ailments a little more severe than just unkempt hair."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

The man nodded to the Professor, indicating the trim and cut was done, deftly wiping any errant trace of lather from the man's neck and jowls, then applying some  bracing after shave lotion.  "All done my good sir!  Please, enjoy your day."  He produced from his hip, a flask, and poured a portion of amber liquid into the tin cup holding his steaming coffee.

Castiel took a sip, as he considered the Keshkaru's warning, enjoying the bitter heat of the coffee, mixed with the oaken taste of the whiskey.  *"Better to ensure you stay alive then, eh?  To be honest, I much prefer grooming a living client, than preparing their corpse for funerary rites.  You will, of course, allow me to pack my belongings, so I can adequately provide your company with the care and attention of a House-trained physician."*  He began to move various items, scalpels, straight razors, needles, thread, bandages, slings, and other sundry medical equipment to a leather satchel, he rolled up and placed beside him, as he donned his great, thick, coat, and a broad brimmed tricorne hat, itself adorned with a large, black, ostrich feather.

He pulled from it's scabbard, a long, thin blade, a worn, but well maintained rapier.  Oiling it's blade, polishing it, and checking it for rest, he inquired of the company, *"Where are we about then today, eh?  Danger lies ahead if you are asking for old Castiel's scalpels and stitching needles."*

----------


## stack

Thwack rubs his smooth chin. A shave he will not be needing. A new ally, well, that could be useful.

----------


## JWallyR

> *"Now which of you roustabouts is next?  A trim and a shave, a whisk and a snick of old Castiel's blade will make a right proper gentleman of you ragged lot!"*


Vorgrok's hand moves, apparently subconsciously, to stroke his fiery beard in a protective manner, and his similarly orange and busy brows furrow over his eyes in something like suspicion.




> *"Better to ensure you stay alive then, eh?  To be honest, I much prefer grooming a living client, than preparing their corpse for funerary rites.  You will, of course, allow me to pack my belongings, so I can adequately provide your company with the care and attention of a House-trained physician."*


As the barber reveals the breadth of his skillset, Vorgrok's expression softens significantly. Rubbing at his own crude-but-effective stitches from the day prior's festivities, he frowns thoughtfully before shrugging at nobody in particular.

Shouldering his own pack, the dwarf grunts by way of introduction. "Best be about it, eh? Daylight's burning." Without waiting for a response, the dwarf starts off at a measured pace toward the edge of camp in the direction of the road to town.

----------


## Farmerbink

Whether precisely intentional or not, Vorgrok sets a brisk pace towards the Lindell farm.  Fortunately, Abberton is a small enough town that virtually everyone knows everyone else's business, so the precise details of finding the place are trivially accomplished.  

_Unfortunately,_ when everyone knows everyone else's business, keeping yours a secret is easier said than done.  It's more than a little surprising (and painful, in Giggle's case), when you pass the last few homes before the brief stretch of open road leading to the Lindell's.  Without any warning at all, a dagger appears in the small Gnome's flank, eliciting a sharp squeak of surprise and pain ((_Giggles takes 4 piercing damage_)).

Stepping out from behind a stack of barrels leaning precariously against someone's home, Jellico Bounce-Bounce, the sinister-looking clown growls, "I'll show you to make a fool out of me!"  Without missing a beat, he flings a slightly-too-large bowling pin at Giggles, ((striking for 5 nonlethal bludgeoning damage)).

A bizarre wheeled contraption with a robotic head and boxing gloves attached to springlike arms rolls along in front of Jellico.  Chanting an eerie repetition of "Put up yer dukes!  Gonna get punched!  Put up your dukes!  Gonna get punched!" over and over, it rolls towards the heroes with equal measures of almost comically-bizarre uncertainty and ominous threats.*Spoiler: Mechanical Carny and Jellico Bounce-Bounce*
Show





Begin Combat!
 Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 22/26 (-5 from nonlethal damage), Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: 0/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Ow! What the...? Hey, Jellico, that's too far! It was just a joke, you sick excuse for a clown!" cries Giggles as he staggers momentarily from the dagger wound and sees his attacker. "Worst clown ever...no sense of humor at all!" he mutters as he shuffles away and draws a little mace to try and push the automaton away if it follows him.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Giggles casts Shield, draws his light mace (using interact), and strides away to *M10*.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel glared at the vicious looking clown and his clockwork guardian.  He quickly shifted his attention to his companion, distracting him as he prepared to take out the dagger.  

*"Who is this no talent hack?" * Before he finished his question he pulled the dagger from giggles leg, before applying a bandage, produced from his kit.  *"Keep pressure on it!"*

He then drew his rapier, spinning deftly around the clockwork carnie, with a twist and a flourish.  He hadn't taken into account that by quickly accessing his medical bag, his dueling cape was already open.  It snagged on the mechanical carnie, causing the disgraced surgeon to mutter a curse, switching his focus he unclaimed his cloak wrapping it around his right hand, his raper held in his left.  He prepared himself to face the clockwork construct.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Action*
Show

*OOC:*  Action 1:  Battle Medicine on Giggles, Medicine Check (DC20), (1d20+8)[*13*], if successful Giggles heals (2d8+15)[*17*], and is immune to my Battle Medicine for 24 hours.
Action 2:  Tumble Through Mechanical Carny's square, ending movement at S13 adjacent to Jellico.  Acrobatics check (DC Carnie's Reflex DC), (1d20+8)[*9*], gain 1 Panache if successful.
Action 3:  If Action 2 was successful, I will attempt to use Confident Finisher on Jellico, (1d20+8)[*11*] vs AC, if attack was successful it deals (1d6)[*5*], and (2d6)[*5*] precision damage.  On a miss it deals half precision damage.

Action 3:  Since I failed my Tumble Through,  my movement ends in the square I started in.  Unable to attack Jellico,  I'll draw my Dueling cape and rapier preparing to face off against the carnie.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I don't know if you're the worst clown ever. But if that's how you handle losing, I don't want to be in your troupe", Kehskaru says coldly, before she rushes at Jellico. As she runs, her crimson neck frill suddenly bursts to enormous proportions, an effect enhanced by her extended claws, bared fangs, and her orange dorsal spikes pointing madly in every direction. She must have given some silent signal to Ozkrak too, because the raptor jumps forward to get around the not-very-comical clown, to gratify him with a jab in passing.


*Spoiler*
Show

I'll make the bet that the machine either doesn't have AoO, or used it on Castiel.
Actions #1-2 Threatening Approach, move to S12 and Demoralize (1d20+6)[*7*]. If successful, Jellico is frightened 2
Action #3 Command Ozkrak

Ozkrak
Action #1 Move to U13 (with her 50' movement, she doesn't have to go through a threatened square)
Action #2 Talon attack (1d20+7)[*25*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok snarls at the grim and unnerving clown, but after a brief _hiss_ of inhalation, the dwarf roars, stepping forward to sweep his massive sledge at the mechanical punching machine!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1st: RAGE!
2nd and 3rd: Sudden Charge to circle the mechanical carny (to flank) and then SMASH!
Attack: (1d20+8)[*13*], damage: (1d12+10)[*14*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 38/38 + 4 Temp

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE! 4 Temp HP, +6 damage with sledge, -1AC, 10 rds

----------


## stack

Thwack scowls, the mimes taking a drink as he stumbles toward the twisted juggler, ending his movement by lurching toward Jelico, tossing out a fist and a headbutt as he reels.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stumbling stance key bit: If an enemy hits you with a melee Strike while in this stance, it becomes flat-footed against the next stumbling swing Strike you make against it before the end of your next turn.

2. move 25 feet adjacent to Jelico (guess we find out if the carny has AOOs)

3. flurry of blows (2 attacks for 1 action) vs Jelico (1d20+8)[*23*] for (1d8+2)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*17*]  for (1d8+2)[*3*]

Flurry triggers stunning fist DC Fort DC 18*Spoiler*
Show

The focused power of your flurry threatens to overwhelm your opponent. When you target the same creature with two Strikes from your Flurry of Blows, you can try to stun the creature. If *either* Strike hits and deals damage, the target must succeed at a Fortitude save against your class DC or be stunned 1 (or stunned 3 on a critical failure). This is an incapacitation effect.

----------


## Farmerbink

Most of the heroes recover quickly, swarming the manic carny and his mechanical ally.  For the most part, the freakish juggler rolls with the punches, cackling all the while.  Vorgrok fails to notably damage the bizarre construct, even as it continues to chant (increasingly irritatingly) "Put up yer dukes!  Gonna get punched!"

The juggler ducks around Keshkaru and Thwack, lunging and pirouetting awkwardly such that you're never really able to tell where he's going or get a good hit at him.  Without slowing his steps, he flings a bowling pin at Giggles in single-minded fury!  "Grr!  Die you little cretin!"

Meanwhile, the construct carney appears to have been given very clear instructions.  Ignoring Vorgrok and Castiel entirely, the wheeled creation charges at Giggles with both spring-loaded fists firing!

Giggles takes 13 nonlethal bludgeoning damage (perhaps reduced by shield block?).  Party to act.
 Map updated

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Watching as the mechanized carnie focused it's assault on the small frame of his gnomish companion, Castiel readied some smelling salts in his left hand as he prepared to leap over their automated assailant.  Executing a particularly dramatic, and stylish thanks to the dueling cape, over the technological terror, he reached out the smelling salts, only to have Giggles, seeking refuge from the carnie, run full tilt into his outstretched hand.  Spinning off, and careening for safety.  Frustrated with the chaotic field of battle, Castiel thought to engage the enemy, clear the threat to his allies, and then, see to their wounds.

With a twist and a flourish, he drove a rapid thrust towards the creature's gear box, hoping to disable it entirely.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*
Action 1:  Tumble Through, stride from O12 to N9, moving through Carnies square.  Acrobatics vs Reflex DC, (1d20+8)[*19*].  If successful end movement in N9 and gain 1 Panache.
Action 2: Battle Medicine on Giggles, DC20 (1d20+8)[*9*], if successful it heals Giggles for (2d8+15)[*23*]
Action 3: Confident Finisher on Carnie (1d20+8)[*16*], if successful, it deals (1d6)[*6*] piercing damage & (2d6)[*9*] precision damage.  If finisher misses, it deals 1/2 precision damage to target.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 9/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: 0/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Ow ow ow ow!" cries Giggles as he runs past Castiel and leaps into the pile of barrels, hunkering down to try and hide from the insane clown and his mechanical pet. "Leave me alone you crazy!" he calls as he tries to follow the field medic's advice ineffectually, his hands slipping as he tries to hold the bandage against the stab wound in his side...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

During Round 1 Giggles used the Shield Block reaction to reduce one of the hits by 5. Unfortunately it looks like Casiel's attempt to heal him failed, so no additional help there.

Giggles will then stride (twice) to *S15* and take cover from attacks, hopefully gaining a +4 to AC. This is *NOT* reflected in his stat block, as it might only be +2. Please apply the appropriate modifier.

----------


## stack

Thwack stumbles around to the far side of Jellico before continuing his seemingly bumbling flailing.*Spoiler*
Show

need to delay to set up a flank to get him flat footed. 

actions 1 + 2, move to O8, looping around to avoid risk of AOO
Action 3 flurry of blows (1d20+8)[*18*] for (1d8+3)[*9*] (assumes +1 damage (backstabber trait on stumbling strike)) - if flanking please remember target gets -2 AC
(1d20+4)[*5*] for (1d8+3)[*5*] (assumes +1 damage (backstabber trait on stumbling strike)) 

Flurry triggers stunning fist DC Fort DC 18

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok lets out a rumbling growl, spinning on his heels to charge at the clown-turned-assassin!

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Stride to Q10 for flanking
Attack Jellico: (1d20+8)[*23*] *not counting any flanking*, for (1d12+10)[*12*] damage
Attack Jellico: (1d20+3)[*21*] *not counting any flanking*, for (1d12+10)[*16*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 38/38 + 4 Temp

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE! 4 Temp HP, +6 damage with sledge, -1AC, 9 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

The party reacts well to the development, and with somewhat impressive displays of violence.  In particular, Vorgrok's heavy wooden mallet produces some gruesome sounds.  The fanatical clown suddenly stops his angry jibes and insults, as it's hard to vocalize with a crushed sternum.  Furious, even as his last breath leaks into the world, the juggler dies still trying to exact vengeance for Giggles' slight.  

The mechanical carny is not quite so easily deterred.  Programmed clearly, it pursues the colorful Gnome, only to be thwarted by, of all things, Giggles ducking behind a barrel.  Suddenly unable to see its quarry, the machine simply stops moving.  Finally, the incessant cries of "Gonna get punched!" fade to silence as the circuitry returns to its default mode.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Vorgrok is _dangerous,_ in case you guys didn't already know.  Jellico Bounce Bounce is officially little more than a grease stain in need of a closed casket, and the mechanical carny is a fully-functional bit of spoils!  We can talk about how to reprogram it or do whatever else you might want to.  It will involve (almost certainly) the crafting skill.


The road is suddenly silent.  From behind the barrels, Giggles can tell that the building is in fact simply a storehouse.  More than likely, no one even witnessed the ambush.

----------


## stack

Thwack immediately stops his staggering, straightening up and moving again with calm control. He shakes his head as he looks at the fallen clown. "Poor fool. Seems he wasn't acting in the end. A waste of talent."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkharu bows to the stout rigger. "Once more, your prowess got us out of a dangerous situation, my friend." She then lean over the fallen Jellico. "A fool, indeed. But Why did he bear such a deadly grudge? Giggles bested him, yes, but would that be enough to draw someone to murder, I wonder?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok pauses only briefly to be sure that Jellico isn't trying to get back up before turning to the mechanical carnie... which, for different reasons, seems also to have given up the fight. Releasing the fervor that fueled his aggressive swings, the dwarf allows the head of his sledge to _thump_ into the ground, and he leans on it to catch his breath.




> "Once more, your prowess got us out of a dangerous situation, my friend." She then lean over the fallen Jellico. "A fool, indeed. But Why did he bear such a deadly grudge? Giggles bested him, yes, but would that be enough to draw someone to murder, I wonder?"


Vorgrok nods matter-of-factly to Keshkaru, following her gaze with his own on the fallen clown. "Shoulda took 'is lumps. Looks like Giggles got the last laugh."

The dwarf then turns to examine the gnome.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine check to Aid Another? (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles remains hidden behind the barrels for much longer than is strictly necessary, and anyone who comes close will notice that he's quietly weeping as he crouches out of view. When someone appears he seems to freeze for a moment, as if unsure how he planned to react. With a loud sniffle he says, "That was _awful_! I didn't mean to hurt his feelings so bad that he'd hurt someone! He was always an awful clown, but that's just too much." He stays seated in the corner, trying to get his breathing steadied and letting anyone able try to heal him. The little blue gnome nods gratefully as he stoically takes the ministration, even if it proves painful, apparently grateful for the time necessary so that he can get himself back under control.

Once done he stands, wipes his eyes and nose, and then looks to the party. "Do you all want to do something with that...thing? And we should do something with Jellico...we can't leave him here. [Sniff] What should we do?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

This was frightening, personal, and the first time that Giggles had to watch a person killed. He feels responsible and isn't really sure how to handle it all. Given that this campaign began with a murder he's been exposed to something like this before, but in that case the party was able to begin the process of rehabilitating the culprit, and that wasn't possible here, so he's taking it roughly.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel, discouraged by his performance during the scuffle, and his inability to protect those of his troupe, frowned as Vorgruk brought the conflict to it's inevitable conclusion.  He moved towards the gnome, placing a hand on his shoulder, *"As one who has been both the attacker and the victim,"* he ran a finger over the scar that ran across his right eye, "*it's best to realize that one cannot control the actions of another, and he obviously carried a grudge towards yourself."*  He passed the slight gnome his flask, *"That grudge is a choice HE made, not you.  A sip of whiskey, and try not to think on it much, now, let's see the wound."*

With probing fingers, he ran over the bruised ribs, felt the gritting sound of bone on bone, broken then.  They'd need to be set, bound tight, and he'd need to relieve the pressure.  He unrolled his chirurgeon tools, selecting a small, sharp, scalpel.  He nodded towards the rigger, *"Vorgruk, a hand?"*  He paused, *"Hold him tight, he may struggle."*  Turning back to the gnome, *"This will hurt friend, of that I am sure.  But it will set, and it will heal.  Just give it time."*  And with that, he leaned forward, making a small incision so he could set the rib, preventing it from puncturing the gnome's lungs which would flood them with blood, letting the man drown while on solid ground.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Alright, Rob told me to go for it, so to begin, Risky Surgery deals (1d8)[*2*] slashing damage to Giggles, however it grants me a +2 circumstance bonus on Treat Wounds, any success is treated as a critical success.  I will choose to roll against a DC 20, rolling my Medicine +8, +2 from Risky Surgery, for a total of (1d20+10)[*14*].  If successful I heal 4d8, +10, for DC 20, +5 for Medic Archetype, for a total of (4d8+15)[*39*].

----------


## stack

"Probably ought to report the attack to whatever passes for authorities here." Thwack comments.  "It will slow us down, but we can't just leave him in the street."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles has to bite down on a piece of cloth, but quietly lets the swashbuckler try and do him some good. In the end it doesn't appear to have helped and the little gnome looks a bit paler for the effort. "Thank you for trying...does anyone have any magic they can use? I think I can soothe some of the pain, but I don't know that I've got much else to offer later if I use any magic now..."

----------


## JWallyR

> "Probably ought to report the attack to whatever passes for authorities here." Thwack comments.  "It will slow us down, but we can't just leave him in the street."


Vorgrok shrugs disinterestedly, before hooking a thumb over one shoulder at a ditch beside the road and looking back at Thwhack questioningly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a sigh Giggles begins using his own magic to soothe his injuries, taking his time and singing a tuneless song to himself as he does. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast soothe at least twice, probably three times...
(1d10+4)[*12*] healing
(1d10+4)[*10*] healing
(1d10+4)[*8*] healing I rolled well and Giggles is fully healed after two spells.

Once feeling better Giggles says, "I'll go get someone to look at this - a deputy or someone. While I'm gone, someone stay here and watch...well, that," he gestures helplessly at the corpse, "while someone else gets that punching machine back to the circus, I guess. Anyway, I'll be right back..." 

Then the little blue gnome runs off at a more subdued pace than usual as he looks around for a jail or the sheriff's office. Once at the jail he knocks on the door and calls inside, "Hello? I was just attacked outside town. I had some buddies who fought off the man, though in the shuffle he took several bad hits. We think he's dead - can someone come help us?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## stack

THwack goes along with Giggles, in case the gnome attempted to "embellish" the story in a way that would cause problems.

----------


## Farmerbink

The door to the jail opens quickly, the knob held by (perhaps surprisingly) a little boy!  On second glance, it quickly becomes apparent that the acting deputy is indeed a Halfling, though; his bright eyes and cheerful demeanor _almost_ succeed at hiding the beginnings of bags caused by stress and sleeplessness.  "What's that?  You were attacked?" he asks.  He asks for a few quick details, which you dutifully provide (embellishment free, thanks to the combination of shock and Vorgrok's disapproving stare) and he takes them down with a quill and a posture that suggests he's tired of doing this, but isn't willing to stop.  "If you would, take me to the site, please," he asks- not so much a question as a polite order.  As he steps into the street, he calls over his shoulder "Henry, you're on duty!  If I'm not back in an hour, start praying!  And call for the coroners to the North road, please."  It comes off as equal parts playful jest and completely serious instructions.

As he closes the door, you get a glimpse of the _actual_ boy- a lad no older than 14 who steps into the sitting room to attend the desk.  He looks almost as tired as the Halfling, but perhaps his naivety has staved off the worst of it.  

Back at the storehouse on the outskirts of town, the Halfling introduces himself as Deputy-acting-sheriff Warner and takes official statements from everyone present.  He quickly confirms the apparent death of Jellico Bounce Bounce, which is further confirmed _again_ about 10 minutes later when a pair of laborers arrive with a simple cart to haul him to the coroner.  Confident he'll be able to find you all again (and vaguely aware of the mayor's direct request for your aid), Warner gives formal instruction to go about your business, thanks your for your timely report, and scurries off towards the jailhouse to document the details and start sorting through next of kin.  "That is, of course, unless you _want_ to all spend the day in a cell.  It's not very big, and I've only got two empty, so you'll all have to get cozy!"  Once more, you find yourself wondering if he's serious, and perhaps if he's totally sane.  Still, the acting sheriff is notified, and the body is (in the process of being) properly disposed of.


The rest of the walk to the Lindell farm is somber, and blessedly uneventful.  The sight when you get there seems.... out of place, at best.  A single structure, apparently a barn, sits at the end of the road- evidence that the road indeed exists _for_ the Lindells, as it doesn't pass onward.  However, the barn is surrounded by scrub and small trees, giving every indication that the farm has been abandoned for perhaps several years.  The open pasture beyond is thoroughly overgrown as well.  If not for the barn and a few slightly more traversable paths you would never expect to see livestock grazing in such a place.  

On both the north and south side of the barn, wide double doors allow ample space for animals or wagons to be drawn inside and out.  They're barred from the outside.

----------


## stack

Thwack looks the scene over, standing on his toes to see over the weeds. "Could go around, see if the barn has a window?"

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

As two of the troupe returned to Abberton to summon the acting sheriff, Castiel took a moment to catch his breath.  His hand, almost instinctively, reached for the flask he kept secreted in his great coat's inside breast pocket, he paused however.  Considered how fabulously he had failed at relieving his companion's injuries, failed in, almost, every imaginable way, and slowly brought the hand to his lap, where they fidgeted while waiting the return of Giggles and Vorgrok.  He looked to Jellico's body, and couldn't help but remember the alley in New Stetvan, Sabinus' corpse, his life's blood diluted by rain water, as his sister, Castiel's love, wept, holding her prother's body, pleading with the man who had pierced him through to put down the sword and save his life.  Castial shook his head, much like he had in the alley, refusing to save the life of the man who had taken his own brother's life.  Dawnflower forgives, he needed that drink, however, as he hand, once again, reached for the flask.  The rumble of a wooden cartwheel, and the somber voices of the laborers, whose duty it was to retrieve the corpse of the demented clown.

He moved to join them, removing coat and cloak, pulling his leather dueling gloves to the elbow, to prevent the blood or gore from staining his traveling clothes, he nodded.  *"Not much left of him, ol' Vorgrok's one of our riggers, I've seen him hold down a big top on his own during a damn thunder storm.  Rope burned clean through his palm, to the bone, and the bastard didn't complain none."*  He shrugged, helping the pair heft the clown, taking the ankles and lifting carefully.  *"You taking him to a shallow grave, or does Abberton have a mortician to clean him up best they can and prepare him for funerary rites and such?"*

After the distraction with the sheriff and the mortician's assistants, Castiel was more wary on their way to the Lindell's farmstead.  Speaking in a low tone, he addressed the troupe, *"You folks certainly do know how to make an impression on a town.  Think I best tread carefully with you lot, seems to be a might more dangerous that taking the shears 'n razor to some stubbled chins."*  As they approached the, apparently, deserted barn at the end of the lane, Castiel drew his rapier and dueling cape, still ill at ease after the attack earlier in the day.  *"Best walk the perimeter, yea, make sure there's no more clown's lurking in the bush ready to murder us in our carelessness?"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  I will take the Search Action, if applicable, to look around the perimeter of the barn for a) hidden access, or b) signs of recent passage that might indicate an ambush inside.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I think I will stay right here in the middle of everyone - safer that way..." says Giggles quietly as he looks around nervously. "Why do you think the door is barred like it's meant to keep things inside? What might be in there?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Castiel begins a slow search of the perimeter.  The overgrowth being what it is, he quickly discovers several things.  

First, he won't be _able_ to answer many of his questions without delving into the thick brush- it's simply too obscuring.  Second, it almost can't possibly be natural.  There's no chance any farmer would allow this much plant life in this close proximity to his barn.  If the Lindell brothers had been missing for months, _maybe_ this would be nature reclaiming her own.  A week or two?  Clearly something supernatural is going on.

He finishes a slow circuit, several yards away, and confirms that the field beyond is choked with grass and brush easily waist-high.  Without a better way to find answers, the party cautiously begins poking around the barn.  Almost immediately, you discover that it may have been a mistake.

_Begin combat_

One of the dozens of _vines_ reaching to the barns walls releases its grasp on the structure and lashes out at Castiel!  Another pair of vines unwrap to reveal themselves as massive leaves, easily 5 to 6 feet across, only to buffet the party with predatory hunger.  They lash about Vorgrok, but the burly Dwarf manages to avoid becoming too thoroughly entangled.

In the next few moments, Castiel finds himself immediately struggling for survival.  Stuck in the plant-creatures clutches, only his frantic writhing keeps the thing from wrapping him completely in a great bulbous sack that it raises from the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Castiel is struck by a vine for 6 piercing damage and 3 acid damage.  He is _grabbed_ by the creature.  The vine creature failed its acrobatics check to swallow him whole, but he continues to be at risk of further attempts.

Vorgrok took 10 piercing damage and 2 acid, but avoided the grab effect.

*Party to act*

Map updated

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 23 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Dueling Parry (Effective AC 20) until start of next turn.
*Conditions:*  None.

Realizing his companion was in as dire straits as he, himself was, Castiel tried to leverage his wiry frame against the botanical brute, to get his arms free.  Even as he struggled he turned towards his companion, waving some smelling salts towards him smelling salts under the Dwarf's bulbous nose.  If anyone would be able to tear this things roots from the soil, it would be their rigger who laid Jollico flat with but a flurry of his hammer.  *"Come on you lout!  We need you!  Stay in the fight, ya?"*  While he roused his companion, he lifted his rapier in a defensive stance, should the creature attempt to snare him again in it's fibrous vines.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*
Action 1: Escape Check, Acrobatics vs Plant's Athletics DC; (1d20+8)[*21*]
Action 2: Battle Medicine check to heal Vorgrok DC 15, Assurance success (16); if still grappled Flat Check vs DC 5; (1d20)[*13*]; if successful Vorgrok Heals (2d8)[*9*] HP's & is immune to Battle Medicine for 1 day.
Action 3: Dueling Parry, increase AC by 2 until start of my next turn.

----------


## stack

Thwack goes into his staggering fighting form, laying into the plant-thing with the advantage granted by the distractions of his allies.*Spoiler*
Show

*1* - stumbling stance
*2* - flurry of blows (with flanking!) 2 attack (1d20+10)[*22*] for (1d8+3)[*4*] (+1 backstabber)
(1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d8+3)[*4*] (+1 backstabber)
Stunning first DC 18
*3* - Attack, I guess, in the absence of a better option (1d20+2)[*11*] for (1d8+3)[*11*] (+1 backstabber)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 9/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
2/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Not another crazy plant!" moans Giggles as he pulls out his whip and attacks the creature. "Stay brave, friends, even if I'm struggling!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Draw whip, cast Inspire Courage, and attack with whip: (1d20+8)[*24*] to hit, (1d4+1)[*4*] slashing (nonlethal) damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Faced with another unpleasant surprise, Keshkaru reacts with alacrity. A quick snap of her claws sends Ozkrak circling around to attack the monstrous plant from the opposite side, as she takes cover behind her wooden shield. _What is this thing?_

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Command Ozkrak
#2 Raise shield for AC19
#3 Recall knowledge with a Nature check (secret check, +8)

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to Q17
#2 Attack, flanking with Vorgrok, Inspire Courage included (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## JWallyR

Between the sting of the vine's poison and the painful prick of its thorny vines, Vorgrok flinches, the motion surprisingly large... and then in the next breath, his rising roar precedes the _thump_ of his heavy sledge as he brings it to bear against the foliage itself!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1: RAGE! +4 Temp HP, +6 damage with sledge, -1AC
2: Attack a visible foe (assuming one exists, preferring flanking but *flanking not included*: (1d20+8)[*24*] for (1d12+10)[*21*] damage
3: Attack a visible foe (assuming one exists, preferring flanking but *flanking not included*: (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d12+10)[*14*] damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 38/38 + 4 Temp

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE! 4 Temp HP, +6 damage with sledge, -1AC, 10 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

The party responds with a series of furious blows, hacking and shredding the bulbous, carnivorous plant.  Acidic bile sprays about, singe-ing irritably, but not causing actual harm in such small quantities.  

However, the creature demonstrates phenomenal reflexes.  When Thwap delivers a substantial blow, the creature's vine whips around his arm with astonishing speed .  Further, despite having no wits to gather, the plant lashes out at Vorgrok, first wrapping him in a thick, veiny leaf, and then shoving him gracelessly into a serrated opening in the bulbous sack.  With a sickening _slorp,_ the Dwarf disappears from your sight, into the creature's stomach. 
*Spoiler: OOC breakdown*
Show

((_Thwap takes 8 piercing damage and is grabbed_))((Vorgrok takes 8 piercing damage, 7 bludgeoning damage, two doses of acid damage (4 and 5 or a total of 9), and is swallowed whole.))

For what it's worth, the stunning fist saved Vorgrok from another 1d8+2 and 1d6 damage.  

Munch munch munch

Map "updated"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 9/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
2/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"What the?!?!? It *ate* Vorgrok! Cut him open and get him out!" cries Giggles in shock as he lashes out with his whip. "*Vorgrok! Can you hear us? Hang on, we're going to get you out of there!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage, and attack twice with his whip: (1d20+8)[*18*] to hit, (1d4+1)[*4*] slashing (nonlethal) damage, followed by (1d20+3)[*10*] to hit, (1d4+1)[*5*] slashing (nonlethal) damage.

----------


## stack

Thwack winces, but keeps bludgeoning the plant, figuring a dead enemy was easy enough to escape.*Spoiler*
Show

1. flurry of blows (1d20+9)[*23*] (assumes inspire courage *edit - forgot +2 if flanking*) (1d8+3)[*9*] (assuming still flanking) 
(1d20+5)[*16*] (assumes inspire courage *edit - forgot +2 if flanking*) (1d8+3)[*7*] (assuming still flanking)
*Stunning Fist?*
2. not much to do but keep flailing (1d20+1)[*6*] (assumes inspire courage) (1d8+3)[*10*] (assuming still flanking)
3. (1d20+1)[*2*] (assumes inspire courage) (1d8+3)[*4*] (assuming still flanking)

----------


## Farmerbink

Between the clowns attacks, the bulbous plant finally bursts apart.  Vorgrok rips his way free of the creature once it stops fighting back with relative ease, though he remains covered with a slimy layer of unpleasant acid ((Vorgrok takes 4 final damage)).  It doesn't take too long to wipe the rest of it from him and leave the carnivorous vine's impact as little more than an unpleasant memory and uncomfortably crusty hair.  

Carefully continuing the search, you find no more apparent enemies outside the barn, but you _do_ find bloody boots with a hard, steel sole, a wide-brimmed hat discarded nearby, and a savior spike.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Vorgrok! Oh thank goodness! When it swallowed you it was like seeing a real monster! Here, sit down and let us help clean this mess off you..." says Giggles as he enthusiastically (and probably ineffectively) tries to help the dwarf clean off. It's clear the blue gnome is relieved his taciturn friend is alright and still in a bit of shock from the morning's violence. "I'll never look at a salad the same way again...I'm not sure I'll ever even _eat_ one again! Though maybe with bacon..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru helps the dwarf extract himself from the remains of the murderous vine. "It is a good thing that you didn't have to spend long inside this thing, Vorgrork. Very dangerous... This cannot be a natural plant. Farmers would never keep something like this anywhere near their animals."

----------


## stack

Thwack spends a moment cleaning plant juices off of himself. "If this is outside, what is inside? And to whom did the hat and boots belong?"

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 23 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Dueling Parry (Effective AC 20) until start of next turn.
*Conditions:*  None.

Once the broad shouldered dwarf tore his way from the enveloping sac, Castiel was by his side.  *"Careful friend,"* he cried, *"let's have a look at those wounds eh?"*  He opened his leather satchel, revealing an assortment of needles, syringes, scalpels, tinctures and tonics.  He carefully swabbed the wounds, applying an antiseptic, *"This will sting, but,"* he eyed the dwarf's scars, some of which healed in long ragged lines like the mountains his kin called home, *"it seems you are used to a little physical trauma."* 

He inspected the flesh around the wounds, clearing out the damaged portions, exposing healthy, pink skin, cleaning and flushing the creature's acidic bile with a chemical base, neutralizing it, and then mopped the area clean with a cotton swab.  Once satisfied the wound was cleaned, he stitched it closed, carefully, explaining everything he was doing to the rigger.  *"Remember, I am here to aid in your healing, though it my hurt briefly,"* please don't flatten me like the clown, *"it is in your best interest that these wounds heal, properly, to avoid infection."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  First, we're back down to it, Risky Surgery, which will inflict (1d8)[*3*] damage to Vorgrok.  However, I now have a +2 circumstance bonus to my Medicine check to Treat Wounds, if successful I will critically succeed.  I will attempt a DC20 Medicine check, with the bonus from Risky Surgery, (1d20+10)[*27*], if successful, Vorgrok will heal (4d8+15)[*34*] HP's.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok emerges from the ruptured sac, the crazed expression on his face tempered by a distinctly bleary look about the eyes. Kicking the now-inert vines irritably, he slumps heavily to the ground, breathing heavily. He barely looks at Castiel, who begins attending to one deep slice, surrounded by purpling bruises, until the first cut goes a little deeper than the dwarf expected... he flinches, turning to look at the man with an expression somewhere between shock and indignation, and then a sudden pallor takes over his earthy complexion, and he simply falls to the ground unconscious.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Vorgrok was at *2* HP before taking the damage for Risky Surgery... so he begins dying. Lol.


Very shortly, however, the barber's work is finished, and the dwarf regains consciousness, pushing himself up to a sitting position to examine his most recent wounds. Eyeing the stitches appraisingly, he grunts in apparent satisfaction before favoring the man with a curt nod.

His first response to the salvaged clothing items is a shrug. "Likely's not, belonged to whoe'er the weed et last." he grumbles sourly.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 23 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Dueling Parry (Effective AC 20) until start of next turn.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel mopped his brow, he shook his head, slowly releasing the breath he had not known he had been holding, he had almost lost the rigger, and it was only Vorgrok's stubborn, dwarven, determination that had seen him through.  He looked down at his great coat, stained now with the blood and viscera of the procedure, *"Shant be wearing this to the ball, now will I?"*  He shot the dwarf a look, recognizing the simple, silent, nod of gratitude, and returning one of his own.  *"Small price to pay I 'spose.  Now shall we see what you lot been looking for, ya?  But have a care!  I want no more of my companion's blood staining my hands 'fore this days through."* 

With that said, he carefully cleaned and replaced his tools into the healer's kit, before withdrawing blade and dueling cape, preparing to engage in sword play should the occupants of the barn be as aggressive as the local flora.  *"Seems unlikely to be an ambush though, perfect time to spring an attack would have been while we fended off that botanical beast, yea?"*

----------


## stack

"Could be more irritable salads though." the goblin deadpans as he cautiously approaches the entrance to the barn.

----------


## Farmerbink

Nothing else appears from the overgrown weeds around the barn- it seems the one gigantic carnivorous plant was considered sufficient to the task.

Setting aside the boots and the hat for the time being, Thwap cautiously removes the beam and peers into the dim barn beyond.  Thankfully, the morning is bright and clear, so indirect light enables you to see passably well in the unlit interior.  At first, the musty animal stalls are silent, but when you pull the door open wide enough to see better and walk through, a coarse voice calls from the interior "Mistress, you're back!"

From the doorway, you can see that much of the hay in the nearest horse stall is scorched badly, and there is clearly no horse within.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles moves to the front and raises his voice to be heard by the figure inside. "We're only coming here for the first time, and your 'mistress' isn't with us. My name is Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback, but you can call me 'Giggles' if you like - all my friends do. Have you been trapped in here? That plant guarding the door was a real monster, but it's been cut down now, you're safe. Would you like to come out and talk to us? We're looking for the Sheriff or the two Lindell brothers...any idea where they are?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy is untrained, but the best opener I have: (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Looking into the darkness, Thwack and Vorgrok can clearly see there has been some... disheveling performed inside.  Large cubicles meant for hay and food storage are messes of straw and scattered feed, much spilling out into the hallway.  On the other side of the wide walkway, dark animal stalls lie empty, but for harnesses and ropes left lying on the floor.  Hooks and shelves line the building about head height, almost entirely empty of their farming equipment as it has appears to have been tossed haphazardly within the barn.  

The sheer amount of debris suggests that little has been stolen, despite being of significant value (to most commoners, anyway).  An elevated loft (about 12' high) circles the perimeter wall of the barn, accessible by a pair of ladders- one immediately to the left on the way in and the other in the opposite corner.

For the moment, the voice that initially called to you remains silent.

Map updated.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Hello? We all heard you in there - come on out into the light, we won't hurt you," calls Giggles hopefully.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 23 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Dueling Parry (Effective AC 20) until start of next turn.
*Conditions:*  None.

As some of his companions moved effortlessly around the dim interior of the barn, Castiel made a concentrated effort to remain in the light cast through the entry way, not enjoying the thought of some lurking attacker.  As Giggles called out to the vast interior of the barn, Castiel stepped closer to the gnome, ensuring her was positioned to defend his flank with blade and cloak.  

In a soft whisper, *"Can someone light a lamp, so we can get a better look at our surroundings, yeah?"*

----------


## stack

Thwap enters slowly, seeking the source of the voice. *Spoiler*
Show

Seek, secret check, perception is +3

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru casts a simple incantation, causing her wooden shield to shed a bright luminous aura.

"L'esprit du soleil
Éclaire nos pas
Sur nous tous il veille
Et la nuit s'en va."

Nevertheless, she doesn't step in, instead waiting for a response from the voice inside.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Light, but staying in place.

----------


## JWallyR

Undaunted by the darkness like others of his kind, Vorgrok prowls into the barn, clearly treading lightly as he looks for signs of the speaker... or other potential dangers.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth is +3. Perception is +8.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Vorgrok sneaks in, several things become immediately apparent.  

First, the initial speaker was _not_ expecting anything like you, and has both fallen silent and attempted to hide.  Second, Earth mephits are _bad_ at hiding.  The slow, subtle grind of rock on rock coming from the far corner of the barn clearly points Thwap and his Dwarven companion in the direction of the creature.  Third, as evidenced by the gout of flame erupting from the upper loft, _Fire_ mephits are quite a bit better at hiding than their earthen counterparts.  And probably less patient.  And definitely hotter.

_Begin Combat_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vorgrok and Thwap identified (and can point out as a free action- so they're on the map) three mephits near the far side of the barn.  They failed to spot the fourth mephit (one of the fire mephits), and since all of the figures determining initiative can see in the dark, the stealth checks determined initiative this time.  That one goes first.  As a result, we're doing an odd backwards block init.  Only one of the fire mephits will act here, and then the party can respond.

Vorgrok and Thwap booth took 5 fire damage and are effected by a persistent 1d4


Just a moment later, very human screams of terror pierce the darkness.  In the barn, they ring loud enough to make it impossible to pinpoint the source.

Map updated (note visibility restrictions and the upper floor)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 9/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
2/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"What is going on?!?" cries Giggles as he sees the burst of flame hitting his friends. "Be brave, friends! Let's have some light!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Light on his whip.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru reacts with an apparent calm that's belied by the urgency of her move into the barn, after a simple click of her forked tongue tells Ozkrak to follow. "Looks nasty in there. Let's get to it, before their mistress, whoever she is, shows up." The light from her shield shows the way as she deliberately steps in, the raptor in tow, intent on reaching the enemy above.

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to follow
#2 Stride to K17
#3 Climb ladder, Acrobatics DC5 (1d20)[*18*] 

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to K17
#2 Climb ladder, Acrobatics DC15 (1d20+7)[*16*] 

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## stack

Thwap lets out an undignified yelp, then drops to the ground and rolls around to put the fire out before standing again.
*Spoiler*
Show

action 1: drop prone
Action 2: roll around (assuming using these two actions are sufficient to drop the DC and get the extra flat check
Action 3: stand
extra flat check (1d20)[*3*]
normal flat check (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 23 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Seeing Thwap burst alight as a gout of flame from above illuminated the dim interior of the barn, Castiel leapt into action, dropping his duelling cape outside the barn for a moment, he plunged into the cavernous stable area.  As he did so he plucked a bag from the bandolier that hung from his chest, throwing a swath of sharp, iron spikes across the ground.  The grinding sound of stone on stone made him think that other attackers were lurking further inside the stables.  He then looked to the loft above the stables and drew his alley bow, leveling it at the creature.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Free Action to release my duelling cape, Stride from L19 to L14, Interact to spread Caltrops in L13, Interact Action to draw my Hand Crossbow in my left hand.  And done!

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok growls in pain and anger at the searing pain from the fire mephit's attacks. Glaring balefully toward it, the dwarf drops his sledge, using both thick hands to pat at the tongues of flame that have sprung up on his leathers.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Not 100% sure how this works, but Vorgrok will use as many actions as it takes to try and put out the fire, and then pick up his weapon. Should he still have an action, he'll move toward a ladder to chase the current visible enemy.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 29/38

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg, saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap and Vorgrok both spend a few seconds trying to put out the flames.  Thwap's efforts prove more effective, but nonetheless the flames lapping at Vorgrok also die out, a few seconds later.  Giggles helps illuminate the barn, as Keshkaru carries her light up the ladder (?).  Castiel gets ready to fight with the still-hidden assailants.

As the screams continue, the mephits attack.  The same one that previously spewed fire from the balcony swoops down through the air, its own flames effectively illuminating the interior of the barn, though ultimately it wasn't necessary.  He clobbers Vorgrok with a pair of savage bites from its still-smoldering mouth.

A second flaming mephitic appears from the northeast corner of the second floor.  This one flies at Castiel before spewing flame on the lithe swordsman.  Castiel _just_ fails to avoid the flames, and his cloak catches fire.  In the next moment, a similar creature, though made of earth and rock, lumbers from behind the northeast storage stall.  It belches an odd spray of pebbles and soil, which hammers into both Castiel _and_ the fiery imp.

The sound of stone on stone grows louder, as the creature hiding (ineffectively) in the northwest corner of the barn swells dramatically in size.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vorgrok took 1 persistent fire damage, before the flames died out at the end of his turn (he failed the DC 12 extra check, but I rolled low on damage)

Vorgrok took 26 18 more damage (a mixture of piercing and fire) from _two_  one critical hit (that 16 AC is doing you no favors  :Small Eek: )  Edit: AC still not helping much, but the 17 is a huge difference in this case.

Castiel took 4 fire, and is now effected by a persistent 1d4 (see previous spoiler for details).
Castiel then to 7 bludgeoning from the earth mephit.  The fire mephit also took damage from this.


Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru realizes the wily enemies have lured her upstairs while they took the fight to her allies below. Quickly, she points to Vorgrok's fiery opponent and makes a strange animal noise in her throat, causing Ozkrak to reverse her course. The raptor clambers down as best she can and dashes towards the fire creature!

Meanwhile, seeing how grievously the unfortunate dwarf was hurt, the iruxi calls for the nature spirits' help on his behalf.

"Esprit de la source
Vois mon ami blessé
Viens à la rescousse
Pour sa vie préserver!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1-2 cast Heal on Vorgork (1d8+8)[*10*]
# Command Ozkrak

Ozkrak
#1 Climb down, Athletics (1d20+6)[*13*]
#2 Stride to O16 for a flanking position with Vorgrok

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 26/26, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
3/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Hang in there everyone - don't be afraid! And some soothing magic for your wounds, Castiel!" calls Giggles as he casts two spells in quick succession.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Soothe on Castiel, healing him for (1d10+4)[*5*] HPs and giving him +2 saves against mental effects for one minute.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 17 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Dueling Parry.
*Conditions:*  Persistent Fire (d4).

Searing pain, heat and flame, caused Castiel to clench his teeth, partially shielded by his dueling cape, he quickly dropped the smoldering garment.  He was suddenly buffeted by spray of rock, dirt, and stones.  Bruised and battered, he blinked the grit from his eyes.

Giggles voice cutthrough the daze, snapping him back to clarity.  He needed to fall back, holding his blade in a counter guard grip, he thought if the futility of parryinga gout of flame.  The smoldering heat from his shoulders and arms told him he needed to smother them sooner rather than later.  He tucked into a back shoulder roll, ending it beside his allies, hoping he'd be able to right himself before the elementals were upon them.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  1st Action: 
Dueling Parry; Actions 2 & 3: Acrobatics check DC 15 to move to L14 & extinguish the flames. (1d20+8)[*12*].  Flat check DC 10(15) to smother the flames. (1d20)[*7*].  Don't screw me RNG!

----------


## stack

Thwap's staggering is not entirely feigned as he steps towards the nearest mephit and attempts to land a headbutt.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stumbling stance
2. step to M17
3. Strike (1d20+8)[*13*] for (1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok flinches involuntarily away from the searing heat of the mephit's attacks, and an ensuing smell uncomfortably close to overcooked boar. Staring into the creature's glowing face, the dwarf erupts into a gravelly roar of pure hatred, and flings his entire body into a counter-assault on the creature!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1st: RAGE!! +6 damage, -1AC, +4 Temp HP
2nd: Attack F1 (I assume this is the one that attacked him): (1d20+9)[*24*] for (1d12+11)[*20*] damage. *Flanking not included.*
3rd: Attack F1 if still alive: (1d20+4)[*6*] for (1d12+11)[*15*] damage. *Flanking not included.*
Edit: If F1 no longer alive, move to M12 or similar, toward a hostile.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 20/38 (4 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE!! +6 damage, -1AC, +4 Temp HP, 9 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg, saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok effectively demonstrates the danger posed by his workman's tools, as he squashe the flying imp like an insect, sending it crashing to the ground to move no more.  In the moments to follow, the unlikely hero largely spend their effort recovering to face the remaining elementals.

The stony elementals are the first to approach.  Lumbering apparently unsteadily down the hallway, the small creature swings its heavy arms at Thwap's legs and waist.  The lithe monk effectively evades the clumsy assault with no real difficulty.  

The next elemental finally reveals itself, though most of you could see the stony figure before anyway, as it dives _through the earth_ to join the attack.  It smashes through the walls of the stalls with no apparent effort, strangely distorting the earth as it presses forward like a big ugly shark beneath the surface of the waves.  It rises to the floor and back onto its feet, slamming its huge fist into the stall walls beside Vorgrok with impressive force.  A huge chunk of wood falls away, leaving Vorgrok more prone to attack than before.

Finally, the remaining imp flies over it's allies(?), and spews another gout of flame, this one clearly washing over the front-most earth mephit.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The first elemental took minor damage from the caltrops, but is immune to bleed, and therefore immune to the snaring effect as well.  He rolled poorly.

The second elemental beat Vorgrok's AC, but failed to account for the cover provided by the stall.  The cover has been summarily demolished, because it's a large imp made out of stone.

Vorgrok and Thwap took 2 fire damage, and are effected by the 1d4 persistent, again.

Giggles took 5 fire damage, and is also so effected.
Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 2, HP 17/26, (-(1d4)[*4*] from persistent damage), Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 6, Ref 7, Will 6, Perception 6
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+7 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
3/3 - 1st Level Spells Cast Today

"Ow ow ow! Hot hot hot!" cries Giggles as he bats at the flames licking up his scorched clothing and falls to the sandy ground and put the flames out. "Come on, guys, don't let them spook you!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and take two actions to stop, drop, and roll to put out the fire for a DC 10 flat check: (1d20)[*4*] (fail).

If needed, DC 15 (1d20)[*20*] (pass).

----------


## stack

Thwap winces in pain from the flames, but continues his stumbling routine, trying to make his foe overextend and leave itself open.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Feint (1d20+7)[*21*]
2. flurry of blows (1d20+8)[*25*] for (1d8+2)[*10*] (if feint successful, target is flat footed (-2 AC) and takes +2 damage (backstabber)) 
(1d20+4)[*14*] for (1d8+2)[*4*] (if feint successful, target is flat footed (-2 AC)  and takes +2 damage)
3. Strike (1d20+0)[*17*] for (1d8+2)[*7*] (if feint successful, target is flat footed  (-2 AC) and takes +2 damage)

flat check (1d20)[*14*]
persistent damage (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 17 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Inspire Courage.
*Conditions:*  None.

Thankfully the searing pain had ceased, at least the flames themselves, though the damage had been done.  Castiel quickly freed his left arm from his sleeve, tying his tunic around it in an effort to prevent the damage from worsening.  Wincing through the pain, he saw his companion's eyes go white with rage, hoping to aid him in dispatching their attackers, he slide forward, attempting to tumble around, and over the creature's rocky hide.

As he slipped to the creature's rear, he noted a fissure in it's rock-like armor, with a spin, a flourish, and a thrust he drove his blade as deep into the creature as he could, praying, against reason, that the stone skin of the creature wouldn't snap his rapier's blade like a twig.  *"Don't know who summoned you, you nasty things, but surely it ain't worth dyin' for?!"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:* *Action 1:*  Battle Medicine (DC20) on Myself, (1d20+8)[*15*], if successful, Heal (2d8+10)[*15*].*Action 2:* Tumble Through, moving from N17>L16 to give Vorgrok flanking, Acrobatics (DC E2's Reflex) (1d20+8)[*23*], if Successful gain 1 Panache, if fail, remain in N17 & provoke as if I left E2's square.*Action 3:* If Tumble Through is successful, attack with Confident Finisher, (1d20+9)[*24*], if successful deal (1d6+1)[*5*] piercing damage, and (2d6)[*9*] precision damage.  If Attack fails, deal half damage.  If Tumble Through fails, Duelling Parry for Defense.

Ohhh!  Fail on the Battle Medicine, but every thing else looks like it *should* succeed.  Technically, if Tumble Through worked, I should be attacking a Flat Footed AC due to flanking.  Maybe a crit?  :)

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's snarl deepens, and his crazed eyes widen slightly. He begins another sweep of his heavy mallet at the elementals before him!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If Vorgrok benefits from flanking against one target in particular, he will attack that target first.

Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*19*] for (1d12+11)[*20*] damage

Attack 2: (1d20+4)[*6*] for (1d12+11)[*16*] damage

Roll against the persistent damage? (1d20)[*19*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 2 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 16, Fort 7, Reflex 4, Will 7, Perception 7
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 18/38 (4 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
RAGE!! +6 damage, -1AC, +4 Temp HP, 9 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg, saves vs fear
1d4 persistent fire damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

From her elevated position, Keshkaru gets a full view of the enemies at hand. _I should have asked the spirits for cold comfort rather than fire today..._  She emits another strange croak, and again Ozkrak seems to understand her very well. The raptor dashes to the opposite end of the fight, to squeeze the earth mephit between Vorgork and herself before she lashes out with a claw. While she does so, another incantation can be heard from the iruxi.

"Esprit de la flamme rageuse,
Descends sur ce tas de cailloux!
Une incinération furieuse
Le renverra dans son trou!"

... And a ray of fire comes down on the enlarged elemental.

*Spoiler*
Show


Keshkaru 
#1 Command Ozkrak
#2/3 Cast Produce Flame attacking E1, (1d20+8)[*15*] fire damage (1d4+4)[*8*]; on crit,double damage and 1d4 persistent fire
EDIT: Actually, this is an attack, so Inspire Courage should apply to attack and damage, right?

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to L16
#2 Attack E2, flanking with Vorgrok, Inspire Courage included (1d20+8)[*16*] damage (1d8+3)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 2, HP 24/24, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 17 (shield down), Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +10, Perception +8
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +7 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +7 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Nature +8, Performance +6
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 2, HP 22/22, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 17, Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +5, Perception +5
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +7 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +7 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6, Stealth +7
Conditions: None

----------


## Farmerbink

In a sudden flurry of violence, the heroes demonstrate their mettle in no uncertain capacity.  Though most are gritting their teeth through the pain, the clown, surgeon, rigger, and animal handler all deliver brutal blows to the elemental creatures.  Almost before you know it, the three remaining creatures have fallen still, to rise no more.  In the moments that follow, you frantically (but effectively) smother the lingering flames, and begin to gather your wits.  

In the sudden quiet that follows, the sounds of breathing can be heard loudly.  "Huh- Hullo?" calls a man's voice, from somewhere further within.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles takes a moment to be sure he's no longer on fire, rubbing his burned skin where it hurts. "Hello? You don't plan to attack us, do you? It's safe to come out, as long as you're planning to be friendly and talk instead of throwing up rocks and fire..." he says, encouragingly.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"I uh.  We can't...  We're tied up in here."  The voice is quavering, but clear.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"What? Oh, alright - let's go help them," says Giggles as he walks confidently towards the voice. (Assuming he finds anyone friendly tied up, he starts to help untie them - ineffectually.)

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 17 *| Class DC:* 18 
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +10 *| Will:* +8 *| Perception:* +8
*Active Effects:*  Inspire Courage.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel, surveying the ow, deafeningly quiet, barn, sighed, taking stock of the various pains and aches that had been inflicted on him by the summoned elementals.  He took a moment to check the rapier for any burrs or nicks that would need to be taken care of, lest the weapon lose it's edge, satisfied he sheathed the weapon, even as he heard the tentative voice calling out from ahead of them.  Sweeping his caltrops to the side, some crushed flat by the stone creature's massive weight, he proceeded to where Giggles was untying the hostages.  He removed his medical bag from the bandoleer, opening it allowing the captives to see it's contents, linens, bandages, tinctures and vials. 

*"Shhhh,"* he whispered, *"let's be quiet while my allies search the barn for any of your remaining captors,"* he placed a hand on his chest, *"My name is Castiel, I am a trained physician, let's check those injuries, shall we?"*  As he began to do a cursory examination, he spoke softly, making conversation, *"How long have you been here?"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Castiel will move towards the sound of the voice, then make a Diplomacy check to clam down our captives, and ensure them of our good intentions, (1d20+6)[*26*], and finally, a Medicine check to determine the extent of their injuries, (1d20+8)[*18*].

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles has no trouble following the unsteady voice to one of the larger stalls on the right side of the barn.  Inside, a trio of villagers sit tied to a central post.  The ropes have begun to fray- indicative of their efforts straining against the bindings, at least when able, but still hold fast.  Giggles isn't immediately making a lot of progress, but with help and time, the ropes begin to loosen.  In the meantime, Castiel quickly confirms that the three aren't actually injured, though they're hungry, thirsty, tired, and scared.  

The man, who introduces himself as Rikart Hawfton (of the previously-explored mill), is obviously immensely relieved by your presence.  "Praise be.  I thought we were like to die in there," he admits out of exhaustion.  As soon as his wife and daughter are free, he embraces them each tenderly, as his wife quietly weeps.  "Please, if we can do anything to repay you, all I have is yours."*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There's some dialogue to be had, depending on what you ask/want to know.  Obviously, they've seen some things.

Less obviously, they are willing (and the source material seems to assume??) that they will give you their life savings as reward.  I'm content to fluff this as a reward from the authorities instead, to make the story more palatable and not deny you guys the appropriate and expected mechanical benefits.

*Spoiler: FastForward*
Show

If you don't want to engage in dialogue:::

They confirm that Nemmia was from the Hermitage of the Blessed Lightning, as she spoke of it often, between furious outbursts blaming the people of Abberton for a wide array of environmental calamities. The halfling seemed to blame Abberton for everythingany negative environmental changes, such as heat waves, dry spells, wells going dry, and even a decline in birth rates among local animals. The Hawftons saw Nemmia command the mephits and various animals, especially the rats that followed her everywhere. Her plan, as best the Hawftons can tell, was to terrorize Abberton so persistently that everyone would leave; when she heard about the arrival of a circus, she seized on it as a highly visible target and was certain the town would evacuate if the entire circus were slaughtered. Nemmias only visitors were two members of the Hermitage of Blessed Lightning with strange, loose skin. Hideous worm-like creatures burst from the hermits, and after some horrible screaming, the Lindell brotherswho had been kept tied up in the southernmost cow stallleft the barn. The Lindells had the same strange looseness in their skin, and the Hawftons are grateful they didnt see exactly what the worm-creatures did to them.




The rest of the party continues investigating the barn, and eventually confirms all threats either dispatched or long-since departed.  In the southern-most cow stall, a pair of two piles of skin lie, grisly reminiscent of the demons you vanquished in the church graveyard.  Gray robes and wooden symbols of Gozreh lie discarded nearby.  Strangely, the symbols are defaced by jagged, angular scrawlings on their faces.  *Spoiler: Relgion 16; or Occultism, Arcana, or lore 18:*
Show

The symbols are demonic in nature, *Spoiler: DC 21 and 23, respectively (use the inital check)*
Show

Specifically, they are symbols of worship to Zevgavizeb, the bestial demon lord of Xulgaths.  With a check of 25+ (any applicable recall skill), feel free to have your character know the information on this wiki page


Leaning on the wall over the robes and symbols, a pair of blood-stained tridents stand in narrow pools of the same dried brownish-red crust.  Clearly, something painful, and likely fatal took place here.

----------


## stack

The goblin clown lets others handle the socializing, wandering over to study the blood-stained implements. Not being of a scholastic bent, he fetches one more educated to puzzle them out.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 17 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel listened patiently, as he shared what water he had left in the skin at his hip, thirst was the immediate concern.  Though he prevented the Hawfton's from guzzling the water, which would likely lead to nausea.  He shook his head at Rikart's wife, *"No ma'am, it is we who should apologize.  Our appearance in town acted as some sort of lightning rod, drawing the ire of this Nemmia."*  He shrugged, looking towards the rest of the crew, *"We can speak with Abberton's authorities with what we've witnessed here, and should the town wish our help, I would be glad to offer what assistance we may to apprehend this woman."*  He continued listening to their story, concerned at some of the more horrific statements uttered by the patron of the captured family, *"We will see to your family sir, no recompense is required, allow us to escort you to your home, and my friends and I can discuss how to proceed from there."* 

He offered a hand to assist the family from their confinement, and past his allies, *"Vorgruk,"* he called, *"can you take our friends outside, while I inspect the stalls?"*  Seeing the burns and bruising on his allies body, he winced slightly, *"and once done, let's do something about that, eh?"*  With a wink, he handed the dwarf his small, battered, flask of aged Taldan whiskey.

He then moved to the stall with Giggles, surveying the bloody tridents, and the piles of loose, flayed skin, he opened his bag, taking out tweezers, scalpels, and began inspecting the grisly trophies.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  I want to investigate the piles of skin, I don't have Arcana, Occultism, Religion or applicable Lores, I do, however, have Medicine & Lore (Surgery) so I would love to determine whether or not these skins have been removed by something supernatural, or magically, or if they were flayed off with knife, or scalpel.  So Medicine (Recall Knowledge), (1d20+9)[*10*].  Likely determining that it is something unnatural and creepy, getting filled in by the rest of the troupe who has encountered these things previously. ... or with my die rolls, not?!?  Eww, creepy, don't touch!

----------


## JWallyR

After watching the last of the visible foes fall, Vorgrok peers into the barn with a suspicious furrow to his brows. With an annoyed _Hffff_, he lumbers off to follow Giggles as the latter trots off incautiously toward the unseen voices. Seeing the bound captives, however, the dwarf relaxes his battle-ready posture, returning the heavy sledge to its loop across his back.

After assisting the gnome with their bonds, the dwarf turns to Castiel. Recognizing the latter's increased proficiency in medicine, he readies his own set of healers' tools in preparation to aid in the effort to see to any wounds which remain.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine check to aid Castiel? (1d20+6)[*25*]


After escorting the captives out into the free air once more, he trudges back into the barn to gaze suspiciously at the discarded oddments left by whatever grisly visitors have taken the Lindell brothers.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Religion check: (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Occultism: (1d20+5)[*13*]

Giggles is a bit taken aback by the grisly scene in the next stall, and his trying day seems to be weighing on the little blue gnome heavily. "I sure wish we'd found her in time to stop all this," he says quietly, clearly sad at all the death and destruction they've found. He walks around and looks at everything carefully, even somberly, while the others speak to the rescued miller and his family. Finding nothing he really understands, the clown-turned-ringmaster takes a deep breath, puts on a rather convincing smile, and then walks out into the sunlight.

"Ding ding, ring-a-ding ding, goes the dinner bell," he says, somewhat at random, as he calls inside to the others. "Have we found any sign of the sheriff? Ralhain was her name - has she been by here?" he asks the rescued villagers, hopeful and not really realizing that they weren't in a position to see anyone pass by the barn in the last several days.

When it's clear they don't know where Ralhain is Giggles is about to repeat his question and ask about the Lindell brothers. Then he realizes that the party may have already killed the demons using the brothers' skins and turns to wretch into the tall grass around the barn. "Excuse me...had a nasty realization there...We really _should_ try to see if the Sheriff is around, though. Are there any other buildings on the farm where she might be tied up?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Ah," Rikart ponders the question seriously.  "It weren't our farm, you know.  The Lindell boys live... eh, maybe _lived_ out here.  Literally lived up in the loft right above their stock.  Tended the fields out back, though they didn't use to look that _that,_" he wonders, gesturing broadly to the plainly overgrown scrubland.  

"Crazier than a purple loon, but she can make things grow..." he mumbles to himself, quietly.  After a few moments, something catches his eye.  He starts moving suddenly, and surprises everyone when he picks up the discarded hat and boots.  "Where'd ya find this?" he asks, looking at the party over the brim with an almost uncomfortable intensity.  "Oh hells," he mutters, when answered.  "That's her hat," he says simply.  He holds it a little closer, looking around with obvious concern.  At the puzzled expressions, he expounds.  

"Ralhain, I mean.  Sheriff Ralhain.  This is her hat..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles gulps again, looking decidedly unhappy. "I hope she wasn't worm-food...seems like an awful way to go..." he says quietly. Then he looks to the other PCs and gathers them close. "We should go ask Nemia if she knows what happened to the sheriff...maybe we should have asked her earlier, but at least we've saved everyone for now..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Kehskaru has been silent for a while, having busied herself with helping the prisoners and searching the barn, then quielty listening to the conversation. Until she suddenly steps in: "We heard these creatures, they thought we were their mistress coming back. They were wrong, but this means someone else will come back here, someone who surely is linked to these awful events. Could we maybe set up an ambush?"

----------


## stack

Thwap nods, "It is a good idea, though hard to know how long we might have to wait. Can we send some messages while the rest of us wait in ambush?"

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 17 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel's brow furrowed, he spoke softly, *"I've lurked in more than a few abandoned barn in my day, however, we've no reason to believe anyone is returning, the damage has been done.  Let's get the Miller's to somewhere safe, yea?"*  He looked from the emaciated family, holding each other closely, the father holding the sheriff's hat.  *"Once they're safe, we go to the Hermitage and put an end to those,"* he pointed to the interior of the barn where the Lindell brother's flayed skins lay in festering piles, *"abominations and the one's who control them."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles shakes his head unhappily. "I'm afraid we _know_ who was behind them. She made some pretty serious - and deadly - mistakes, but she can be redeemed..." he says quietly, hoping he's right as the party escorts the miller family back into town...

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grimaces at what evidence remains of the Lindell brothers, and his expression only darkens as the hat reveals the presence (but not the condition) of the sheriff.

He nods, giving a wordless "_Hmmm._" to Giggles' suggestion that Nemia be asked a few more _pointed_ questions.

----------


## Farmerbink

Their immediate mission accomplished, the unlikely heroes return to Abberton with no small relief for rescuing the miller's family.  Pleased to be home, the stoic villagers begin the process of repairing their damaged home.

Moving on to the circus grounds, the heroes are disappointed to find that Nemmia has left.  "Shortly after you all set off to check out that barn, she said she was going to catch up and help.  Seemed genuine," the Professor adds with an unhappy look.  "We weren't in a position to _make_ her stay, anyway."  Optimistically, he adds, "Perhaps we won't see her again?"

Finally, after returning to town once more, you deliver the Sheriff's belongings to her office.  The same man who helped recover Jellico's body a few hours earlier is poring over a few documents when you arrive.  "Gods, you're having a rough day, eh?" he quips, noting the visible bruises and bandages.  "Wait, you got beat up by a _plant?_" he stammers.  "Oh, the little elementals make more sense- except... for being here.  Those kinds of things don't just appear outa nowhere!"  He wonders for several moments worriedly over the implications, but finally is cajoled into discussing the task at hand.  

"Oh yeah, Jae told us where he was headed- some hermitage up on the coast.  I've never heard of the place before but he said he knew the fella that run it?  'Course he also said he'd be back yesterday, but I figured he just decided to stay on another night.  He ain't been in a while, but used to go... well, sorta regular.  Pretty long walk."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just a reminder, you should be level 3.  Please post updated stat blocks in the OOC when you're able.  

Also, before the next chapter officially starts, I'm going to do a rundown of the eschewed loot, and have it delivered from the sheriff's office as compensation for rescuing the Millers and your other various exploits.  Unless there's something else noteworthy you want to address, or I'm forgetting something, the next post (from me) will be setting the scene at the Hermitage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks unhappy as the little deputy comments on their rough day, muttering to himself but not saying anything out loud. He looks like he still feels a bit betrayed by the disappearance of Nemia but is committed to finding the hermitage and sheriff, one way or another...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru nods. "I understand... Nemmia was the one who called these elementals in there somehow. Her departure is a concern. I hope we won't come to regret the peaceful agreement we struck with her..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Ready to move on.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok sports a distinctly sour expression at Nemia's unexpected absence... and her failure to turn up over the course of the day's events.




> Keshkaru nods. "I understand... Nemmia was the one who called these elementals in there somehow. Her departure is a concern. I hope we won't come to regret the peaceful agreement we struck with her..."


"_Hmmph._ Indeed." grumps the dwarf.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Frowned, he was unfamiliar with the specifics of Nemmia's involvement in the situation, however, the Miller's painted a bleak picture, the halfling blamed the people of Abberton for a great number of things that were, wildly, out of their control.  If the Hermitage had convinced her of these follies, perhaps, then, there was hope at redemption, rehabilitation.  With what the Professor had said about his Honor, Mayor Abber travelling to the Hermitage, that was pure, good natured, folly, and as like to get the man killed.  That, in and of itself, seemed imminently more pressing than the recover of this Nemmia woman.

*"We can lay blame about Nemmia's circumstances once this nasty business is concluded, if we allow the right honorable Mayor Aber to walk his naive ass into danger, while we contemplate our next action, we are as culpable as the Hermitage and those within."*  Drawing his flask, he took a swig of the whiskey, letting the burn settle in his throat, and his chest, he looked to his companions.  *"Let's see to our wounds, sharpen our wits, and resolve our spirits, there seems work that still needs doing."*

----------


## Farmerbink

On your way out of town, to the West, you're interrupted by a call from the same Halfling you spoke to manning the jail.  "Oy, hey there!  Glad I caught ya..." the small fellow sputters- it immediately becomes apparent that he's been running to catch you.  "I talked with a few of the other townsfolk, and we wanted to offer you what help we could."  He seems a bit embarrassed to be the one apparently chosen to make the delivery, but regardless draws a decently-hefty pack off his shoulder and lets it _clunk_ to the ground.  

"Kind of a hodgepodge of things.  Mostly minor trinkets we've kept around for a rainy day, you know?  I... hope it's useful, but I don't make any promises, yeah?  Didn't have time to really inspect anything the townsfolk offered up.  it's all labeled, and most everyone here is honest folk, as I hope you've discovered.  Anyway, ahh..."  He looks to the ground, clearly trying to control his emotions.  "Save Mister Abber, yeah?  He's good people.  Not that we ever had serious problems before, but he was always eager to step in even for the little stuff.  He's-  Just help him.  Please."  

As he loses the metaphorical fight, the small fellow scampers away.  The sound of his footsteps doesn't _quite_ drown out the little man's worried sobs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The pack contains, in no particular order:
67 gp, 140 sp
Lesser Bravo's brew
everburning torch
owlbear claw
holly bush feather token
potency crystal
scroll of unseasonable squall
lesser antidote
dancing scarf
crying angel pendant
oil of mending
onyx dog wondrous figurine
brooch of shielding
bracelet of dashing



Other than the generally worrisome cause for the trip, your trek towards the Hermitage is pleasant enough.  Though no one would accuse the farmlands and eventually wilderness around Abberton of being lush, it's likewise far from the barren wasteland Nemmia's ravings might have led you to believe.  A fair bit of tall grass and other scrub threatens to overtake the road at some points, and more than a few times you find yourself relying on years worth of rutted mud to guide you onward.  

The night passes cooly, but without incident.  

The next day, you quickly find the climate growing breezier and taste the vague tang of salt air still some time before midday.  Soon enough, the track leads downward, into a narrow gully that turns into a fairly precarious ledge, about 50 feet above the crashing breakers of the inner see below.  The strong sea wind beats against the face of the cliff, both above and below, but thankfully you're high enough to avoid spray slickening the rocks.  It's unnerving, but a relatively simple matter to approach the squat buildings carved from the stony wall ahead.

As the path approaches the entrance to the Hermitage of Blessed Lightning, it widens dramatically.  Two "buildings" hug close to the wall.  The first is a broad stone face, blackened by what appear to be countless intense spot fires.  Oddly, the other is a large shed made of weathered wood- completely devoid of any scarring or charring.  

A pair of huge (mechanically medium) green tusked toads lay on the wide stone surface near the blackened structure.  They glare balefully as you approach.  You note, grossly, that the ground around the frogs glistens with some sort of slimy residue.*Spoiler: ugly toad*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles smiles warmly at the young halfling, trying to look encouraging and friendly. "We will do our best and bring her back if we can," he says as he accepts several of the items.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

None of the magic items are "must have" for Giggles. I can see him using the Feather Token, Dancing Scarf, Oil of Mending, Wondrous Figurine, or Brooch of Shielding, though. Of these, the Dancing Scarf is probably the most immediately likely, as I could imagine a circumstance where I had him dance pretty readily. Can the dog from the Wondrous Figurine be used as an ally in combat too? If it could help guard Giggles on the back line it would be welcome.

The little gnome sleeps fairly soundly, after his exciting day of being attacked and rescuing so many of the townsfolk. His snoring might be distracting for a little, but a gentle nudge silences it readily enough that (hopefully) none of his companions are too upset with it.

"What disgusting looking creatures!" he exclaims as he sees the walrus-toads. "Can we try to keep them away? I'd rather not see them up close, if it's all the same to everyone else..."

----------


## stack

Thwap will claim the bracelt of dashing if available.

In sight of the frogs, "Let me approach and see if they are hostile." Unless stopped, he strolls up the path, ready to withdraw quickly if necessary. (not in initiative, so no readied action)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru looks at the large toads cautiously. "I have never seen any such animals of that size, and those tusks?"

She begins to cast a simple spell.

"Esprit du vent
Éveille mes sens
Donne-moi céans
La connaissance."

*Spoiler*
Show

She'll cast Guidance, then do a Nature check to Recall Knowledge (secret check). Her total bonus is then +10.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok eyes the creatures suspiciously, readying his heavy sledge and keeping pace with Thwap as the latter approaches to gauge their response.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel eyed the precipitous drop, and the odd looking cave toads that were blocking their path, *"I'd be cautious, they look territorial.  Their excretions are likely them, marking territory, yea?"*  As he spoke, he drew his hand crossbow, pulling back the arm and loading a bolt, he then looked to his stout dwarven companion and the goblin, ready to support his companions.

----------


## Farmerbink

Castiel's warning proves almost prophetic as both toads turn from staring mostly blankly at the ocean to plant their heavy gazes on Thwap.  Fortunately, for the little Goblin, they're as sluggish as they look.  Both leap forward to attack the Monk, but he trivially avoids them.  In so doing, he discovers that the slimy stone floor is surprisingly difficult to navigate- presumably for the grease sloughing off of the toads

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

the "attacks" are flavor.  You guys won init.

@Keshkaru, you know that "Slurks" are indeed territorial, and exude an odd combination of grease that makes the ground hard to walk on and sticky slime that can entangle.  It makes "staying in the saddle" much easier for a person trying to ride one, but you'd have to be pretty desperate (or misguided) to attempt it.

----------


## stack

Thwap steps in towards the left-most frog-thing, the slime making his accustomed sway more authentic than usual. He lurches forward into a headbutt before throwing a kick while reeling back.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stumbling stance
2. Step to V25 (acrobatics if needed (1d20+9)[*12*]
3. flurry of blows 
[roll]1d20+9/roll] for (1d8+2)[*10*] (+1 if flat-footed)
[roll]1d20+5/roll] for (1d8+2)[*6*] (+1 if flat-footed)

----------


## stack

(1d20+9)[*25*]
(1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"This slime they leave on the ground is sticky, but I don't think it's too dangerous", Keshkaru says with her usual calm. She steps forward, and invokes the natural spirits' help to call lightning on the attackers.

"S'il faut en découdre
Avec des gardiens,
Esprit de la foudre,
Frappe ces amphibiens."

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Stride to Y27
#2-3 Cast Electric Arc, basic Refl DC 19, (2d4+4)[*8*] electricity damage on both toads.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

"Here they come! Be brave, friends!" cries Giggles as a burst of frost shoots out from his outstretched hand at the nearest of the toad-like monsters. 

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost. Ray of Frost: (1d20+9)[*27*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*7*] cold damage. 

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel moved carefully, skirting the edge of the slime, wary of it's nature, he swung towards the east, closer to the blackened stone structure.  He slipped his rapier out, resting comfortably in his hand, as he took aim, and inspired his companions words fired a bolt from his oft ignored hand crossbow.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*
Action 1: Stride from W31 to T24
Action 2: Interact to draw my Rapier (Hand Crossbow initially drawn)
Action 3: Attack with Hand Crossbow vs S1, +9 to hit, additional +1 from Inspire Courage; (1d20+10)[*30*] vs AC; for (1d6)[*2*].

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok "_Hmmph_"s dismissively at residue on the floor, but he gives the steep drop-off a wide berth, circling toward the creature _furthest_ from the edge, in an effort to bring his sledge to bear!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action: Stride to something like U25. If one can Charge through difficult terrain in pf2, do that as required. Vorgrock is a Rock Runner, in case that helps.
Action: Attack! (1d20+10)[*16*] for (1d12+4)[*8*] damage
Action: Attack! (1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d12+4)[*13*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 19, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 55/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

In a sudden flurry of violence, both of the slimy toads are reduced to little more than quivering piles of flesh.  Territorial and aggressive, yes.  Durable in the face of so much magic and might?  Not so much.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fun story.  They have 15 ac.  SO that was 3 crits, a basic reflex spell, and another hit.


The wind and waves continue to be the loudest forces present.  From this close, you can clearly see some of the artistry of the Hermitage.  The double doors of the grand structure, apparently carved into the face of the cliff, boasts an impressive mural of Gozreh and the God of nature's diverse persona.  On the left face, A wizened old man reaches down from a whirlwind, carrying lightning in his fists.  On the right, a young goddess rises from a whirlpool in the sea, her form shrouded in a long wreath of seaweed-green hair.

As you look around the ledge, you're left with only a pair of obvious choices.  Do you investigate the wooden shack or the stone temple?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles wrinkles his nose in disgust at the two dead creature before walking in the direction of the wooden shack. "Come on, let's go before those things start to attract flies!" he says as he walks that way to lead the party with his overly enthusiastic nature.

----------


## stack

"A strange turn-around; normally toads would be pleased to attract flies." Thwap observes in a comically philosophical manner.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel holstered his hand crossbow, and contemplated the situation before speaking up.  *"We've got luck in spades, mostly bad though."*  He shrugged, *"Maybe that'll change,"* he looked towards the shed, *"maybe we check the shed and find the sheriff, yea?"*  He drew his rapier, wrapping his cloak around his offhand in his dueling style, watchin the large doors for any guards who may have been roused by the brief combat with the toads.

----------


## Gwynfrid

A few moves of her semi-transparent eyelids is the only noticeable (and that, only barely) sign of appreciation from Keshkaru of Twap's humor as she follows the group towards the shack's entrance.

----------


## Farmerbink

The shed opens without difficulty.  As you open the doors, a small flock of seagulls and a pair of grand broad-winged pelicans spring from their roosts in the overhead rafters, noisily squawking as they flee the strange sights and smells of your party entering the shed.  

Fortunately, after you recover your composure and investigate, you find that nothing else was inside the shed lying in ambush.  Several crates lie about, mostly empty.  A few hold broad brooms and scythes- no doubt used primarily to keep the entry of the hermitage clean and safe to travel.  In addition, a small 4-wheeled cart rests near the back wall.  It's got handles instead of a yoke, strongly suggesting that the hermits provide their own muscle when the time comes to seek supplies in Abberton.  Recalling the narrow ledge prior, you're forced to acknowledge that they must be more capable than you might originally have expected. 

*Spoiler: DM screen:*
Show

*Spoiler: Don't be that guy ;-)* 
Show


(1d20+6)[*11*]
(1d20+6)[*10*]
(1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## stack

Thwap enters cautiously, keeping his eyes open for anything unusual. *Spoiler*
Show

seek exploration activity, I guess?

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap doesn't find anything else noteworthy.  It appears by all measures to be a fairly nondescript storage shed.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel surveyed the room, seemingly satisfied.  *"Don't look like they're keeping prisoners here then, eh?  So main doors?"*  He inquired of his companions, *"Though if someone with some knowledge of wards and such could let us know if ol'Gozreh is goin' to reach down and blast us fer touching his Hermitage, that'd be appreciated."*

As he spoke, Castiel turned and strode from the wooden shed, his attention focused on the large, engraved double doors that led deeper into the side of the cliff itself.  As he moved forward, hesitantly, while waiting on his companions, he drew his rapier, holding it loosely in his right hand, his weight balanced on the balls of his feet, ready to spring in any direction at the first sign of danger.

----------


## JWallyR

> "A strange turn-around; normally toads would be pleased to attract flies." Thwap observes in a comically philosophical manner.


Vorgrok rumbles out a chuckle at the observation, shuffling forward past the deceased wildlife to investigate the shed.

Finding it to be lacking anything interesting, he stumps along beside Castiel, keeping his sledge in his hands, its business end resting on one of the dwarf's burly shoulders.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles shrugs at the rather mundane shed and it's contents. "I kind of expected it to be something bad, but I'm glad it's not!" he says as he turns to skip towards the larger stone building. He doesn't intentionally rush into danger, but he's likely to go all the way to the door and knock if someone doesn't intervene...

----------


## Farmerbink

The broad stone doors don't appear to care as you approach.  Pausing for several moments at the threshold, you're unable to hear anything beyond the wind gusting all around and the waves crashing on the shores beneath- save the occasional squawk of the sea birds now dancing in the spray.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles begins to run his hands along the door as he looks about for snares or traps. His motions are unusually precise, though he seems distracted and continues to ramble on about nothing-important as he check the door thoroughly.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Use the Seek action (Perception at +7), followed by Thievery if he finds a trap (Disable a Device) or the door is locked (Pick a Lock). Thievery: (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

After only a few moments, Giggles shrugs.  

As far as he can tell, the door is not trapped- or locked.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Shall I knock? I think I should knock," says Giggles as he raises his little hand to do just that...

If anyone wants to be stealthy, they have only a moment to stop the impetuous little blue gnome.

----------


## stack

Thwap takes position near the door, but does not impede the knocking.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel followed the group, however, as Giggles made ready to knock and announce their arrival, he stepped forward and caught his wrist, gently.  *"Seein' as the Sheriff's life could be at risk, what say's you to taking a little look-see first, 'fore we go tellin' these Storm-souled hermits we're here?  Yea?"*  He eased his hand back, before looking back to him with a furrowed brow, *"If'n it please ya?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh, that's a good idea. Sneaky sneaky!" responds Giggles as he puts his fingers to his lips and feels at the handle, trying to open it quietly now.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth +8 - I think this is a secret roll?

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles cracks the door almost silently- it's astonishingly well balanced and maintained.  

However, the interior volume increases _dramatically_ when the doors are opened, and a pair of rough looking outdoorsmen look up immediately from whatever previously held their focus.  In the next moment, those of you close enough recognize the voice of the mayor of Abberton calling out "Thank the Gods! They've-"  before being silenced rather brutally by the butt-end of one a trident held by one of the retainers.  

Map updated
Begin Combat
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once again, you guys win initiative.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well, at least they aren't wasting time trying to pretend they're nice people", Keshkaru remarks drily. She points a claw towards Ozkrak to invoke the wind spirit's protection on her:

"Va, ma brave amie, fidèle et sûre
Donner une leçon aux ruffians
Qui n'ont rien à faire entre ces murs
Que soit avec toi l'esprit du vent!"

She follows in the raptor's tracks as Ozkrak rushes forward to the attack!

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Cast Protect Companion
#2 Command Ozkrak to attack
#3 Stride to AC20

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to AB21
#2 Jaw attack on R1 (1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*] (add +1 to attack and damage if Giggles casts Inspire Courage)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: None

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 19 (with Protect Companion), Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Protect Companion in effect until start of Keshkaru's next turn

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

"We're coming, Mr. Mayor! _Don't be afraid!_" encourages Giggles as he lets fly a ray of frost at the nearest ruffian. 

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost. Ray of Frost: (1d20+9)[*28*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*8*] cold damage. 

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's suspicious expression suddenly deepens into an angry glare, and with a gravelly roar, the dwarf surges into the room, mallet winding up for a savage swing!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1) RAGE!
2 & 3) Sudden Charge to move into melee and attack. It looks like there are pillars, not sure if diagonal movement is possible "around" them, but I would prefer to avoid AoOs. If AoOs are unavoidable, Vorgrok will move all the way to AB21 before attacking.

Attack: (1d20+10)[*30*] for (1d12+11)[*16*] damage.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 55/55 (5 Temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Rage: +5 Temp HP, -1 AC, +6 dmg with 2h Lg Weapon. 9 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel stepped forward, skulking along the southern wall, slipping between the wall and the pillar until he was adjacent the mayor's aggressor, *"Just surrender, friend, it's over, ya?"*  He commented, as he shifted his weight, lunged forward, then rapidly spun around the obvious parry, and flicked the tip of his rapier across the man's wrist.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show


*Action 1:* Stride from AG22>AD23, moving in & on the diagonal.
*Action 2:* Attempt to Feint R2, (1d20+7)[*26*] vs Targets Perception, if successful I will gain 1 Panache.
*Action 3:*  Attack, (1d20+9)[*16*] vs (possibly Flat Footed) AC, for (1d6+1)[*2*] piercing damage, an additional 2 if I gained Panache through the Feint above.

While I remembered the +1 to Damage for Inspire Courage, I forgot to include it in the initial attack roll, giving me a total of *17* against R2's, possibly, flat footed AC.

----------


## stack

(Apologies, phone posting until next week.)
Thwap resumes his sway, trying to squeeze into an open position to strike.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stumbling style
2. Stride to get into melee if possible (hard to follow on phone)
3. Flurry if possible (1d20+9)[*20*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*7*] for (1d8+1)[*8*]

Stats are from memory, can't check without losing my post.

----------


## Farmerbink

Once more, the bizarre coterie displays astonishing combat acumen.  Giggles' ray takes one retainer full in the face, even as Vorgrok lays low the second with a single brutal swipe of his heavy maul.  Between raptor, swordsman, and monk, the stunned retainer falls quickly.  

In the same moments as you charge in, you get a better look at the room.  Four sturdy pillars connect the floor and ceiling in the corners of the room.  Shaped like a pair of trees and a pair of sprawling coral reefs, they grant another beautiful shade on an increasingly dismal scene.  

A third retainer- previously lounging against a heavy wooden door leading to the north, bolts to the west, through a heavy forest green curtain that separates this entry chamber from whatever lies beyond.  As it falls closed behind him, leaving no visible opening (though obviously one exists), you hear his gruff voice call "Ebbern!  Faldinor!  Attack on the hermitage!"

The mayor lies still.

Map updated

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  Panache (+10 status bonus to Speed; +1 circumstance to Tumble Through & Feint checks)
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel watched as the attacker dashed through the curtains, looking to his companions, he yelled, *"GO!"*  Moving quickly towards the mayor, *"I"ll catch up!"*  With that he quickly pulled his medical bag off of his bandoleer, and began to administer aid to the fallen mayor, *"Abber,"* he spoke hurriedly, but with compassion, *"stay with me, we got you, yea?"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*Action1:*  Interact to sheath my Rapier
*Action 2:*  Battle Medicine on Mayer Abber, DC 20. [roll]1d20+9/roll]; typo!  Re-roll is *here*, with a *23*, if successful Abber heals (2d8+15)[*22*].
*Action three:*  Contingent on success, interact to draw rapier & defend the Mayor, if Medicine unsuccessful, begin to Treat Wounds.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

"_Once more, bravely into the fray dear friends!_" laughs Giggles. The blue gnome skips into the room, stopping at the curtained opening and gesturing for the others to follow.

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and move to *AA21*.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"On it", the always curt Keshkaru simply replies to Giggles. She renews her protection spell on Ozkrak, before both raptor and iruxi move forward to see what's beyond the wall of foliage.

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Cast Protect Companion
#2 Command Ozkrak to move forward
#3 Stride to Z20

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to Z21
#2 If there's an enemy within melee range here, Jaw attack: (1d20+9)[*19*] damage (1d8+3)[*10*]  (includes +1 to attack and damage from Inspire Courage); if not, then no further action.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 19 (with Protect Companion), Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Protect Companion in effect until start of Keshkaru's next turn (included in stats above); Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok doesn't hesitate, striding alongside Ozrak to see what lies behind the curtain...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Can Sudden Charge be used when the second Stride would take place in unseen territory? If so, Actions 1 and 2 are Sudden Charge to stride twice, into range with an enemy, should one exist and should moving to it not be obviously suicidal, and then attack: (1d20+10)[*13*] for (1d12+11)[*20*] damage.

Action 3: Moar Attack!!! (1d20+5)[*21*] for (1d12+11)[*12*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 55/55 (5 Temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Rage: +5 Temp HP, -1 AC, +6 dmg with 2h Lg Weapon. 9 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## stack

Thwap pursues as well, the speed generated by his short legs improbable. *Spoiler*
Show

Stride as needed, 40' speed
if he gets at least 1 action, flurry
(1d20+9)[*22*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d8+1)[*2*] 

if he has an action left, strike again (1d20+1)[*14*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] 

Also, stunning fist.

----------


## Farmerbink

Mayor Abber responds as well as can be expected to Castiel's ministrations.  In just a few seconds, the swordsman-turned-medic confirms that he still lives, though he's fairly well dazed.  His breathing seems steady, and his eyes are open, but no one's home quite yet.  He'll be fine with time.

In the same few moments, the rest of the party discovers the thick green curtain to be made of heavier fabric than they expected.  It's not precisely _hard_ to get through, but it takes effort, and finding the apparently singular opening isn't as easy as it seems.  Still, they push through, and find the third retainer pounding on a closed door leading deeper into the cliff.  He turns bravely to face the heroes as raises his shield defensively.  

Unfortunately for him, Vorgrok and Thwap are also made of stern stuff.  Both carnies deliver painful blows, even if their target only barely fails to interpose his shield in time.

In the next moments, however, you can hear the door becoming unbarred.  It opens, revealing another stone-walled hallway and another pair of retainers.  Striding forward malevolently, they lend another pair of tridents to the battle.  In addition, one of the gruesome slurks you fought on the cliff face plods forward, and spews a stream of slime at Vorgrok and Thwap.

Vorgrok finds himself thoroughly coated in the disgusting stuff, and finds its suddenly much more difficult to move, much less defend himself.  Thwap narrowly avoids the jet aimed at him.  The retainers fight back valiantly against your incursion, demonstrating in no uncertain terms why they were the ones left on guard duty.  The injured man lashes out at Vorgrok furiously, drawing a pair of pained grunts from the barbarian.  His first ally only has time to approach (after opening the door).  The third opts to fling his trident through the opening, once again narrowly missing Thwap.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vorgrok is suffering from _Clumsy 1_ from the slime.
The first retainer raged and hit Vorgrok twice for a *combined 31 damage.* (17 and 14, if that matters)

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  Panache (+10 status bonus to Speed; +1 circumstance to Tumble Through & Feint checks); Dueling Parry (+2 circumstance bonus to Parry)
*Conditions:*  None.


*"Good man, good man,"* Castiel whispered to the Mayor, suddenly cocking his head at the sound of combat, he patted his patients shoulder, *"stay here a beat, would'ya?"*  He proceeded to move through the, oddly, rigid, curtains, separating the antechamber from the rest of the complex.  He witnessed a pair of pikemen attempting to use their tridents to keep Vorgrok and Thwap at bay.  Bloody furrows in the dwarf's armor marked yet another scar for the man, his eyes appeared glassy, a side effect of his fury perhaps?  He quickly strode forward snapping some ammonia salts under his nose, *"You got this mate, stay in the fight and see us through, ya?"* 

He watched as the dwarf's eyes narrowed, then held his rapier in a defensive manner in the event a stray trident come flying his way.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

[b]Action 1:[/] Stride 35 feet through the curtain & end my movement at Y22.
*Action 2:*  Battle Medicine Vorgrok, DC 20, (1d20+9)[*18*], if successful, Vorgrok will heal (2d8+15)[*22*] HP's.  Fail, but there's always next round.  Sorry mate!
*Action 3:* Dueling Parry, to grant myself an AC of 22 until Start of Next Turn.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
1/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

With a gasp Giggles stops giggling. "Hold on, Vorgrok! I'll _soothe_ a wound - _stay brave_!" 

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

Vorgrok heals (1d10+4)[*10*] HPs and has +2 vs mental effects for one minute.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Soothe on Vorgrok, healing him and giving him a +2 vs mental effects for one minute.

Cast Inspire Courage.

----------


## stack

Thwap stubles violently, flailing and feinting in a drunken reel, hopefully reliving the pressure from Vorgrok.*Spoiler*
Show

1. feint vs R3 (1d20+10)[*19*] (+1 circumstance from stumbling stance included)
2. flurry of blows vs R3
[roll]1d20+9[roll] (+1 if Inspire Courage is up. Target AC is -2 (flat footed) if feint successful.) for (1d8+2)[*3*] (+1 if feint successful, +1 if inspire courage active)
[roll]1d20+5[roll] (+1 if Inspire Courage is up. Target AC is -2 (flat footed) if feint crit success.) for (1d8+2)[*6*] (+1 if feint crit success, +1 if inspire courage active)
if both hit, stunning Fist fort DC 19*Spoiler: stunning fist*
Show

The focused power of your flurry threatens to overwhelm your opponent. When you target the same creature with two Strikes from your Flurry of Blows, you can try to stun the creature. If either Strike hits and deals damage, the target must succeed at a Fortitude save against your class DC or be stunned 1 (or stunned 3 on a critical failure). This is an incapacitation effect.
 
3. Strike R3 [roll]1d20+1[roll] (+1 if Inspire Courage is up. Target AC is -2 (flat footed) if feint crit success.) for (1d8+2)[*4*] (+1 if feint crit success, +1 if inspire courage active)

----------


## stack

(1d20+9)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d20+1)[*14*]
*Spoiler: Thwap stats*
Show

21 AC
I am showing 4 HP, but I need to check on that, seems wrong. Probably forgot to update at some point. I believe he is full, 34/34. Fort 9 Ref 11 Will 8

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru emits an animal-sounding croak, coming from deep in her throat, and Ozkrak joins the fray, while  her master begins a call to a nature spirit to strike the enemy:

"S'il faut en découdre,
Ne nous dérobons pas!
Esprit de la foudre
Frappe ces deux-là!"

The spirit responds favorably to her plea, causing a spark of electricity to connect the tips of the two retainers' tridents, and both of them take a nasty jolt through their hands!

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to attack
#2-3 Electric arc on R3 and R4, (2d4+4)[*8*] electricity damage, basic Refl DC19.

Ozkrak
#1 Stride to X20
#2 Jaw attack on R3: (1d20+9)[*18*] damage (1d8+3)[*7*] (includes +1 to attack and damage from Inspire Courage)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## JWallyR

Looking markedly more _offended_ by the disgusting goo, and angry at the more substantial attacks on his person, Vorgrok lets out a sound that starts as a low roar, but rises to something like a _shriek_ as he puts all of his substantial muscle into a sweep of his heavy sledge!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Unsure about whether the "slurk"'s Clumsy 1 stacks with the Clumsy 1 inflicted by use of a large weapon per Giant Instinct. *Attack rolls below do not reflect any additional penalty.*

Vorgrok will attack the most damaged opponent, if one is visibly more injured than the other, before attacking the next. If after 2 attacks there are no visible foes, he will Step to X20 to avoid LOS.

Action 1: Attack! (1d20+10)[*27*]; (1d12+11)[*23*] damage
Action 2: Attack! (1d20+5)[*6*]; (1d12+11)[*23*] damage
Action 3: Attack! (1d20)[*7*]; (1d12+11)[*19*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 39/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Rage: -1 AC, +6 dmg with 2h Lg Weapon. 8 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

The mayor's eyes aren't _quite_ glazed over as Castiel makes his request.  Still, the swashbuckler has seen the look often enough to be confident he'll survive- at least based on his current injuries.  With haste but an astonishingly gently touch, Castiel lowers the man to lying on his back before following his companions through the heavy curtain.  

The scene beyond was already messy, and continues to be so.  Keshkaru and Vorgrok effectively dispatch the first of their foes, the heavy maul crashing through the man's upraised shield to put him down for good.  In the next few moments, however, both remaining retainers demonstrate their acumen with the preferred weapon of their god.  Thwap takes a savage blow that would have killed a less-dextrous combatant, grunting with impact as he turns the three-tipped spear away from his vitals at the last moment.  Vorgrok likewise fails to fully avoid a thrust from the other retainer.

The slimy frog in the back continues to not be particularly impressive.  It _is_, however, covering much of the ground with sticky slime.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thwap took 10 from a modified 28 (which would have crit Vorgrok for 22).  Vorgrok took 11 from a good-old vanilla "hit."

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

"_Hang in there, guys! You can do this!_" encourages Giggles as he again lashes out with ice magic at the more-injured-looking opponent. "We're on the right track!"

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost. Ray of Frost: (1d20+10)[*15*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*9*] cold damage.

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"So more of you want a dose of the same, apparently..." Keshkaru says, in her dispassionate tone. A simple sign of her claw is enough to prompt Ozkrak to renew her attack, while a fresh call to the spirits brings more electricity to bear on the enemy fighters.

"De nouveaux sicaires
Viennent chercher grabuge!
L'esprit du tonnerre
Leur audace, juge!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to attack
#2-3 Electric arc on R5 and R4, (2d4+4)[*12*] electricity damage, basic Refl DC19.

Ozkrak (rolls include +1 to attack and damage from Inspire Courage)
#1 Jaw attack on R5: (1d20+9)[*18*] damage (1d8+3)[*7*] 
#2 Talon attack on R5: (1d20+5)[*21*] damage (1d6+3)[*9*] 

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## stack

Thwap rolls from the hit, using the momentum to try to catch his attacker off guard, keeping up his reeling assault.*Spoiler*
Show

attack the attacker, who is flat-footed verses the first attack
1. Strike (1d20+10)[*18*] for (1d8+4)[*9*] (target is flat-footed for 1 attack from stumbling style, roll includes +1 damage from backstabber vs flat-footed and +1 IC to att and damage)
2.Flurry (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d8+3)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]
3. Strike (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's breath takes the form of a sharp _hiss_ of pain at the thrusting spear, but he releases the inhalation by sputtering, flecks of spittle assaulting his enemy in concert with renewed sweeps of the dwarf's heavy sledge!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack, preferring wounded targets, until/unless there are no more foes in melee. If both foes are downed, move into range with the frog thing.

Attack 1: (1d20+10)[*17*] for (1d12+11)[*19*] damage.
Attack 2: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (1d12+11)[*21*] damage.
Attack 3: (1d20)[*12*] for (1d12+11)[*20*] damage.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 28/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Rage: -1 AC, +6 dmg with 2h Lg Weapon. 8 rds remaining
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Castiel, seeing his stoic companion's grimace of pain.  Realising how much pain the dwarf must be in, dropped sheathed his rapier, and with both his hands, recalling the knowledge he'd learned from a semester abroad in such learned institutions as Lepidstat, he reached for his healer's kit, withdrawing balms, and analgesics, and quickly brought relief to his companions wounds, *"Hold still but a moment, you lummox, before you tear these wounds asunder,"* he grunted under his teeth.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  Interact to sheath my rapier.  I'll spend my once a day ability as a Medic to use Battle Medicine on a creature, ie. Vorgrok, who is immune.  Battle Medicine, DC 20, (1d20+9)[*12*], if successful, Vorgrok will heal (2d8+15)[*19*]] HP's, and then my final Action to Interact and draw my rapier again.

Wow. Sorry.

----------


## Farmerbink

In a flurry that would be more entertaining to watch if it weren't a life-or-death situation, Thwap deftly dodges between the man's trident and shield.  From so close, there's just nothing he can do to evade or block the incoming swings, and after no less than 4 heavy-handed blows to the face and torso, he collapses in a heap.  He's breathing raggedly, and will wake given time, but one retainer was just KOed rather effectively.

The other finds himself squaring off against a raptor and a huge mallet-wielding Dwarf.  He fares no better, though his injuries are markedly more severe.  As he, too, collapses, it's impossible to be sure if he'll live without aid.

The slurk springs forward, smothering the fallen clerics and lashing out with surprisingly sharp teeth.  Once more, Vorgrok takes the brunt of the enemy's retaliation, as it's slimy maw finds purchase on his arm.

In the moments to follow, with no real assistance, the slur is summarily defeated and the hall grows quiet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You guys downed both of the more meaningful targets this round.  Between my own desire to get on with it and the likeliness that it's just a formality, I'm gonna fast forward through the Slurk.

Vorgtok took 4 more damage from its bite on the last "round."

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Tsk tsk, they shouldn't have attacked innocent people," says Giggles with a semi-sad voice. "I don't like us killing folks, but I think they'd have done it to us, and who knows how many more...Oh well!"

Stepping past the dying men to the door, Giggles listens against the wood carefully for several moments before checking to see if the door is locked. "Do either of them have a key? I could surely pick any lock in here, but keys are faster..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception +7, Thievery +8 - (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## stack

"It was a rather rude reception." Thwap agrees as he helps rummage for keys or other items of interest.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"They were not on their tribe's territory and attacked us with no attempt to talk", Keshkaru replies, in a matter-of-fact tone. "So they don't deserve much from us. Unless you think they may have useful information about what's going on here?"

Leaving the matter in her companions' hands, she turns back, to check on the man they just rescued.

"Mr Mayor, Sir, how are you doing? We were looking for you, citizens in Abberton were worried. What happened to you?"

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grunts dismissively as the frog-like creature falls to join its unconscious masters.




> "Tsk tsk, they shouldn't have attacked innocent people," says Giggles with a semi-sad voice. "I don't like us killing folks, but I think they'd have done it to us, and who knows how many more...Oh well!"


"Lookit th' mayor. They 'ad it comin' to em." rumbles the dwarf shortly, paying little heed to the fallen men as he inspects the most recent of bloody scrapes on one burly side of his midsection.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Currently 24 HP. Medicine check: (1d20+7)[*14*] (or aid someone else's check) to treat wounds for: (2d8)[*10*] hp.

----------


## Farmerbink

As you finally get a chance to look around, you find that you're in something of an entry foyer.  Bisected by a hugely dense curtain of some thick green cloth, the chamber sports almost no decoration or furnishing at all.  Four ornately-carved pillars occupy the corners of the entry half- offering yet more images of Gozreh in its dual-nature.  7 new doors lead off this two-part chamber, 3 each to the north and south and a single imposing granite door to the west (at which the retainer was pounding and from which his two allies arrived).  The 6 other doors lead to spartan guest rooms of a sort- 4 of them have a simple wooden bed and desk inside, while the 5th is more like a sitting room.  Two long wooden benches stand on either side of a simple wooden table.  The only concession made to hospitality appears to be a broad wooden dish filled with clean water on the table.  The last room is simple storage.  A brief investigation turns up a huge amount of mostly valueless simple dishwares and sheets.  On one shelf, however, a jar of _Lesser Salamander Elixir_ lies forgotten.

Through the door to the west, a wide hallway turns northward at an angle.  It ends about 20 feet away in broad double-doors carved out of blue and green marble that depict an abstract pattern evoking swirling winds and waves.  The handles are green enameled metal, fashioned as leaves with a single drop of bright blue water coursing down the veined surface.  

Simple wooden doors lead northward and southward from this oddly-angled hallway.  Even more oddly, the northern door is _nailed_ shut, with no less than 4 planks of wood across its face.

One of the fallen retainers carries two tins of _Silversheen._

----------


## stack

Thwap eyes the crudely secured door. "If it was nailed from this side, they did not want something to come through from the other. It is possible it would be dangerous to open, but I think it is worth checking."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I agree. However, we may want to do this after we've made sure no further enemies lie in wait just ahead", Keshkaru replies.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles walks about the place, looking in each doorway curiously. At the nailed down door he stops, listens at it for several long breaths. He nods at Keshkaru's wise plan before repeating his effort to listen at the other doors with similar patience, starting at the one to the south and ending at the set of double doors...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception +7, Thievery +8

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles sneaks around the room surprisingly quiet, his efforts demonstrating the need to the rest of the carnies.  At the northern door (the one nailed shut), no sound can be heard.  Obviously, you won't see anything that direction if you leave it nailed shut.  

The southern door is similarly silent.  

From the double-doors to the west, however, can faintly be heard the sound of talking voices.  The speakers seem to be conscious of being overheard- they speak in hushed tones, difficult to understand.  Occasionally, Giggles can parse an individual word or two, but they're not especially useful.  The speakers seem to be using the common tongue, and mention "hallway," "stairs," and several unhelpful articles.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At the double doors Giggles stops and looks back at his companions. With exaggerated motions he tries to make clear that he hears voices that way and pantomimes someone throwing their shoulder into the door to open it violently...

----------


## Zero Prime

*Castiel Lyonesse, disgraced physician & duelist*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 41 *| Current:* 41 *| Class DC:* 19 
*Fortitude:* +8 *| Reflex:* +11 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +9
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.




> With exaggerated motions he tries to make clear that he hears voices that way and pantomimes someone throwing their shoulder into the door to open it violently...


Castiel, noting his companions frantic gesturing, and quietly drew his rapier, ready to step into the breach beside whomever decided to breakopen the door.



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  I will stride to the Door, and Ready an Action to Tumble Through, Acrobatics DC Target Reflex, (1d20+12)[*22*], and get behind the first opponent I see when the door opens.


*Spoiler: If we had Ten Minutes between Combat & Giggles Search*
Show

Castiel rushed to Vorgrok's side, and quickly laid out his tools, needles, sutures, and a sharp scalpel, some swabs, and alcohol.  *"This will hurt mate, n' my apologies."*  He got to work, judging from the bruising along the dwarf's ribs, the rigger, had some internal bleeding, and he needed to relieve the pressure and clean the wound before they were set on again.  He took a quick mouthful of whiskey, before sterilizing the scalpel, and beginning his incision.

*OOC:*  If time permits, Risky surgery, dealing [roll1d8[/roll], to Vorgrok.  Then a Treat Wounds, with a +2 Circumstance bonus from Risky Surgery, against DC 20, (1d20+11)[*12*], if successful, treat as a critical success, for (4d8+15)[*38*] healing.

----------


## stack

Thwap stands ready to go if the door is opened.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru looks at her comrades, notices how Vorgrok, having taken some bad hits, hesitates to take the lead. She simply steps up, puts both hands on the double doors, and pulls them both open.

*Spoiler*
Show

If the door is meant to be pushed, please interpret it that way instead  :Small Wink: 

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles slips behind Kehskaru and readies himself to cast more magic at anyone who threatens them as they open the door.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Is there anything like readying an action in PF2e? If so, he would cast Ray of Frost on the first enemy...

(1d20+9)[*25*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*12*] cold damage.

Critical Success The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
Success The target takes normal damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Predictably, the double doors open into a magnificent gallery, resplendently glistening in light cast from a dozens of apparently magical spheres, embedded into the 8 columns which stretch from the floor to the vaulted ceiling some 20 feet overhead.  The floor itself is covered in mosaic tiles portraying the depths of the tumultuous ocean, complete with coral reefs, seaweed beds, and vibrantly colored schools of fish. Two narrow corridors lead to the north and south.  The wide hall ends in another set of double-doors on the far wall, this time a massive bronze affair sculpted into a fantastic diorama of animals of all kinds: fish swimming in the surf near the floor, beasts strolling through woods around waist-height, and birds alighting from the treetops just overhead.  The ceiling is a grand fresco, depicting a cloudy storm-tossed sky with remarkable realism.  As you enter, the clouds themselves seem to swirl and cascade upon one another- though you're denied the opportunity to appreciate it or the rest of the artistry on display.  

Instead, you're forced to devote your attention to the robed figure near the middle of the room.  Just below average height, a wide-eyed woman speaks in urgent tones with a hideous writhing pink worm.  In point of fact, you've seen a pair of these before- in the crypt outside the chapel in town, where they had just abandoned the fleshy husks of their previous victims.  For better or worse, and undeniable connection has just been made.  Those demons must have come from the hermitage.  Even as you make this discovery, the woman and worm turn to you.  "Kill the intruders, now!" she commands, and the worm moves quickly to obey.

*Begin combat**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There is "ready an action," but there's not really a "surprise round" anymore.  To that end, you guys win initiative because you knew they were there before they knew you were.  You can copy your actions and keep rolls, if you like.

Relevant: The mayor didn't really quite maintain consciousness.  What do you want to do/have done with him?

Map updated

----------


## stack

Thwap stumbles and rolls into the room, making a loop to be positioned for flanking as he flails.*Spoiler*
Show

1. Stride to M19, looping south to not provoke
2. Begin stumbling stance
3. flurry of blows vs CP (1d20+9)[*21*] for (1d8+2)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d8+2)[*7*]
Add flanking and backstabber damage (+2 att, +1 damage) if someone gets positioned to flank.

stunning fist DC 19*Spoiler: stunning fist*
Show

The focused power of your flurry threatens to overwhelm your opponent. When you target the same creature with two Strikes from your Flurry of Blows, you can try to stun the creature. If either Strike hits and deals damage, the target must succeed at a Fortitude save against your class DC or be stunned 1 (or stunned 3 on a critical failure). This is an incapacitation effect.

HP 24/34
AC 21
Fort 9
Ref 11
Will 6

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> There is "ready an action," but there's not really a "surprise round" anymore. To that end, you guys win initiative because you knew they were there before they knew you were. You can copy your actions and keep rolls, if you like.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Please apply Giggle's actions from my last post. If we have a full round to act he will cast Inspire Courage too.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The lizardwoman considers the crazy woman with her cold eyes. "You realize you just made this a fight to the death." That's a statement of fact, delivered without apparent emotion. She calls upon the spirits' power to make her words become the truth.

"O, toi, l'esprit du blanc éclair
Qui illumine le grand ciel
Donne-nous la voix du tonnerre
Pour purger ce lieu de tout fiel!"

Her claw softly caresses Ozkrak's curbed neck, and the raptor suddenly exudes the feeling of a much bigger, more feral animal. Her steps shake the ground in great blows as she moves forward deliberately. She approaches the demonic worm, baring her fangs, and bites!

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru
#1/2 Cast Thundering Dominance over Ozkrak
#3 Command Ozkrak to attack

Ozkrak
#1 move to O16
#2 bite the worm (1d20+9)[*21*] damage (1d8+3)[*10*] including Inspire Courage effects

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above), Thundering Dominance 1 minute

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok, looking decidedly more surly than enraged, stumps irritably in Ozkrak's wake, bringing his heavy flail to bear on the worm-like creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

1) Enter Rage
2) Stride to P16
3) Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*] for (1d12+11)[*19*] damage. *No flanking included.*


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 29/55 (5 Temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Rage: -1 AC, +6 dmg with 2h Lg Weapon, +5 temp HP. 9 rds remaining.
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes dash into the grand hallway, ignoring the artistic designs out of sheer necessity.  Thwap delivers a nasty blow to the robed woman, leaving her reeling.  Castiel draws the demon off-balance, and naturally fails to capitalize on the moment.  Ozkrak and Vorgrok join forces to savage the worm, however, even as Giggles saps its strength with his magic ray.  

Unfortunately for Vorgrok, his hammer leaves the deepest impression (both literally and metaphorically) on the creature, and it retaliates viciously.  With a pair of savage bites, the wormlike demon leaves the carny struggling for survival on the tiled floor.

Fortunately for Thwap, the priestess neglects his natural dexterity.  She steps away to conjure a vast ball of fire, but the Goblin clown trivially avoids it, losing only a few patches of singed body hair for her troubles.

*Round 2**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Vorgrok took a crit for 20 and another swing for 11.  By my math, he's at -2.

That said, you guys kinda wrecked them so far.  The worm is _not_ in great shape (though Vorgrok suddenly makes an appealing target), and the priestess is... not well equipped for melee combat.

Relevant: The mayor didn't really quite maintain consciousness.  What do you want to do/have done with him?

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

Per our agreement in the Discord forum, I'll play Castiel's actions, until Zero Prime hopefully returns.


Keshkaru sees her friend fall. Vorgrok saved her life, and now she's exhausted her spiritual power, she can't come to his help! She bares her pointy teeth, emitting a mighty battlecry that might be interpreted as a reaction of rage and pain... In fact, it is more of a command, one aimed at Ozkrak. The dinosaur responds to her mistress in kind, an earth-shaking roar that leaves every ear in the room ringing! But the lizardwoman isn't done, and she calls on the spirits again to unleash an arc of lightning that connects priestess and worm...

"Merci, esprit de l'éclair
Pour ton soutien éternel
Donne-moi pour la guerre
Encore une étincelle!"

Castiel makes a swift strike of his deadly weapon in the hope of removing one enemy from the fray, then rushes to Vorgrok's help.

*Spoiler*
Show


Keshkaru
#1 Command Ozkrak to roar and attack
#2/3 Cast Electric Arc over both enemies, (2d4+4)[*7*] electric damage

Ozkrak
#1 Roar, as per Thundering Dominance. Sonic damage for the priestess and worm demon: (4d8)[*9*], basic Will save DC19, and those who fail the save are frightened 1.  
#2 If the worm is still standing, jaw attack (1d20+9)[*29*] damage (1d8+3)[*10*] (incl Inspire Courage); if the worm is dead, Stride to M16 instead.

Castiel 
A slightly more complicated set of conditional actions:

- If the demon worm is still standing: 
      #1 Tumble Through to N18, Acrobatics (1d20+11)[*12*] 
            - If successful:
                   #2 Castiel now has Panache, and attacks the priestess with a Confident Finisher: (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (3d6+1)[*9*]; in case of a critical hit, add (1d8)[*4*] to the doubled damage (rolls include Inspire Courage) 
            - If not successful: 
                   #2 Stride to P18

- If the demon worm is down: 
       #1 Stride to N18
       #2 Attack the priestess: (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]; in case of a critical hit, add (1d8)[*5*] to the doubled damage (rolls include Inspire Courage) 

- Finally, irrespective of earlier actions:
#3 Battle Medicine DC15 on Vorgrok, automatic success with Assurance, (2d8)[*14*] healing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above), Thundering Dominance 1 minute


Castiel Lyonesse]
Male Human Swashbuckler (fencer), Level 3, HP 41/41, Speed 25
AC 20, Fort +8, Refl +11, Will +9, Perception +9
Abilities Str 18, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Rapier +9 (1d6 piercing, disarm, finesse, deadly d8)
Acrobatics +11, Athletics +5, Deception +7, Diplomacy +7, Medicine +9, Stealth +4
Panache at start of round: No
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## stack

Thwap follows the woman, lurching forward into a reeling headbutt as he continues his flailing assault.*Spoiler*
Show

1. step to L18
2. flurry of blows (1d20+9)[*24*] for (1d8+2)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*24*] for (1d8+2)[*7*]
3. strike (1d20+1)[*19*] for (1d8+2)[*6*] *Spoiler: stunning fist*
Show

The focused power of your flurry threatens to overwhelm your opponent. When you target the same creature with two Strikes from your Flurry of Blows, you can try to stun the creature. If either Strike hits and deals damage, the target must succeed at a Fortitude save against your class DC or be stunned 1 (or stunned 3 on a critical failure). This is an incapacitation effect.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

"Vorgrok! Hang in there, buddy! Everyone else, _take the fight to them, now!_" calls out Giggles as he flings more cold magic at the robed woman this time.

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost. Ray of Frost: (1d20+9)[*12*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*9*] cold damage.

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Ozkrak demonstrates in quite clear terms the violence some animals are capable of.  In conjunction with Keshkaru's electrical onslaught, Thwap's agile fist, and Castiel's blade, the worm and priestess fall in a savage series of blows.  In particular, the demon is literally ripped in half by Ozkrak's serrated fangs, only to turn to ichor in his mouth and a rapidly-drying puddle of ooze on the floor.

Likewise, the priestess falls, severely battered from both sides.  The fury on her face suddenly fades as her psyche leaves this world, permanently.

End of Combat

With Castiel's quick-thinking ministrations, Vorgrok rapidly returns to consciousness, this time bearing a nasty headache and _gross_, bleeding wound for his troubles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

IIRC, Vorgrok now has _wounded 2_.  Could get dicey.

((Battle medicine explicitly does _not_ remove the wounded condition.  You'll need to get topped off and rest 10 minutes, or have the old-fashioned, 10-minute version of treat wounds performed. 


Finally, in the immediate aftermath of violence (which confirms the hermitage's involvement in Abberton's troubles very convincingly), the party is given a few moments to appreciate the craftsmanship on display.  The broad hallway is a truly stunning display of artwork- only more disappointing for its apparent juxtaposition with such violent occupants.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks at the fallen woman and the dissolving demons with a sad expression. "I guess this is what they should have expected, but it is sad..." he says before shrugging. Then, with a matter-of-fact attitude, he begins searching their bodies diligently. Once done, he looks around the room and begins checking out the doors, starting with the one at *P16* and going around the room counterclockwise, reporting anything he finds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru comes to her loyal raptor, and pats her friend on the head, silently. _Well fought, little sister._ With her in tow, she goes around the room, peeks into the corridors... She's somewhat indifferent to the impressive art all around her. Ever the pragmatic, she looks out, mostly for dangers, while Castiel sits down on the floor next to the badly wounded dwarf, and sets to work.

*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru has Perception +11, for any secret checks.

Castiel can't afford Risky Surgery on someone who's thus badly hurt, so it will be Treat Wounds with Assurance on Vorgrok, again: (2d8)[*9*] healing.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above), Thundering Dominance 1 minute


Castiel Lyonesse]
Male Human Swashbuckler (fencer), Level 3, HP 41/41, Speed 25
AC 20, Fort +8, Refl +11, Will +9, Perception +9
Abilities Str 18, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Rapier +9 (1d6 piercing, disarm, finesse, deadly d8)
Acrobatics +11, Athletics +5, Deception +7, Diplomacy +7, Medicine +9, Stealth +4
Panache at start of round: No
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## stack

Seeing the caster perish, Thap looks at his hands. He mumbles, "Didn't think I hit that hard..."*Spoiler*
Show

his unarmed attacks are nonlethal. No worries, don't need to retcon anything.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Castiel begins working on Vorgrok, Giggles and Keshkaru begin inspecting the area.  Giggles recovers only simple mundane belongings of the fallen cleric- robes, Gozren vestments, a trident, and simple leather armor.  Interestingly, her wooden holy symbol has been defaced with deep scratches and what he thinks are burn marks- permanently marring the surface with sharp, angular runes.

Keshkaru and Ozkrak focus on the corridors first.  The artwork on display throughout the corridors comes to a quick but elegant end- budding offshoots of vines and seaweed curl around on themselves a few feet past the Grand Hall, leaving the rest of the floors, walls, and ceilings comparably bare.  A few closed doors are visible both north and southward, but nothing stirs and the duo senses no immediate dangers.

A few moments later, Giggles and Thwap are approaching the northern door (*P16*) when they hear the sounds of a heated argument from the other side.  The voices appear to have no qualms talking over one another in increasingly fervent tones, and they don't appear to recognize anything has happened in the Grand Hall.  Even so, it's hard to make out much of what's being said.  

*Spoiler: Mural*
Show


(you'll have to imagine the bears and serpents)


Even harder when a sudden gust of wind starts through the room, almost physically pressing you westward.  Looking up, and bracing yourselves against columns and floors, the grand double-doors seem to come to life.  A sudden vortex of water sweeps across the wall, leaving (painted) tree limbs and clouds swaying dramatically as if fighting their own personal hurricane.  The multitudes of fish painted along the bottom half of the wall, birds flying in the sky, and bears and serpents in the middle area all look up- directly at the party.  As if each spoke with its own tongue, you hear a chorus of voices calling out, "*Corruption has shut this door, but it cannot keep us out.  Cleanse these halls of those who infest it and you will earn our favor.  The Way will be opened for you.  If you serve the Wind and the Waves, show us your will.  The Way will be opened for you.*"

The animals falls silent, and the trees and waves still.  For half a moment, you wonder if you've imagined the whole thing when the expressions of your companions confirm it was at least a joint hallucination.

A cursory inspection of the doors prove them to be securely locked- perhaps barred from the other side.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We need to be careful not to get hurt more - I can't help heal anymore, at least no better than Castiel," starts Giggles, "...but I tend to listen to windy voices in general. You'd better believe I'll do it in a temple to a nature god!" With a wink he finishes his statement and creeps towards the northern door, intent on the handle and its lock...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth is at +8 (secret roll?). Thievery: (1d20+8)[*22*] vs traps or the lock in the northern door, as applicable.

----------


## stack

Thwap stays near Giggles, ready to advance once the door is opened. The magic voices are accepted readily enough; the oddity of the supposed priests acting as they had seems to be sufficient reason for such an occurrence.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles carefully plies the handle and finds the Northern door unlocked.  As he opens it to peek inside, he notices that the argument from within appears to have been put on hiatus.  "Yoril, I told you, I'm not to be disturbed!" an irritated voice calls from within.  "What was all that racket?!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a shocked look at Thwap, Giggles acts on a split second thought. "Yes, sir, I know. We're sorry. The new helpers and I were arguing about the faith and things got out of hand. I was checking to see if we'd disturbed you and apologize..." the little blue gnome says, affecting his voice try and sound like that of the woman they just killed...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Either Deception (+4) or Performance (+9). I don't know if there is much chance of success here, so either way...

After he's done trying to placate the speaker Giggles immediately grabs Thwap and scurries away from the door and around a corner, gesturing for anyone in the line of sight to the door to move out of the way, fast!

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles isn't especially pleased with his mimicry, but the moment has passed.  Still, after a brief pause, the voice calls back, "Very well, acolyte.  See to it it doesn't happen again.  And close the damned door!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles jumps, spins in midair, and reaches to close the door firmly. With an expression of relief he looks at the others and gestures at the door questioningly. He draws his whip and looks ready to do his part, but doesn't want to rush things...

----------


## Farmerbink

As Giggles closes the door, glancing back to his allies with a hopeful expression, the gravity of the situation suddenly dawns on him.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, Giggles is aware that the enemy has attempted to bluff _him_, and has failed to convince the clown that his response is genuine.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he realizes things, he lets the door close but then rushes back and whispers so that all can hear, "He knows we aren't the acolyte! Get ready to fight - he is!"

Then he gets ready to do what he can...

----------


## stack

Thwap grimaces, moving out of direct sight from the door.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's bleary eyes open under Castiel's continued ministrations, and it takes the dwarf several moments of visible effort to gather himself. Rubbing gingerly at the most recent set of bandages, he winces, brows furrowing into an irritable scowl. Rising heavily to his feet, using his sledge almost as a crude walking stick, he glares at the walls of the strange temple, until...




> "*Corruption has shut this door, but it cannot keep us out.  Cleanse these halls of those who infest it and you will earn our favor.  The Way will be opened for you.  If you serve the Wind and the Waves, show us your will.  The Way will be opened for you.*"


The expression on Vorgrok's face is comically incongruous, his wide-eyed stare juxtaposed with the scowl still frozen across the rest of his feature. He stares at the mural before blinking and shaking his head, only to stare at it once more, with narrowed, appraising eyes. Clearly trusting neither his own observation of the mural and its disembodied voices nor its current, apparent inanimate state, he gives it a wide berth while tiptoeing closer to Giggles...




> "He knows we aren't the acolyte! Get ready to fight - he is!"


After a moment of... fear? Followed by a sigh of relief when it appeared that the unseen speakers would remain so, Vorgrok swallows deeply, readying his heavy sledge and looking for a spot just out of sight from the door...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I don't see a map, but Vorgrok would _like_ to be somewhere out of direct sight, but from which he can Sudden Charge, aka no more than 40 feet away from the square in front of the door.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru needs a few seconds to understand the gnome's urgent tone. She signals to Ozkrak, who goes to retreat out of sight, while she steps into the northern corridor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ozkrak moves to S16, Keshkaru to M15.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the heroes prepare, they're surprised to not be jumped something like immediately.

Map updated
((_Please give precise locations on the map- the door is currently closed, and unless you're at it listening deliberately, you can't hear anything from beyond_))

----------


## stack

(Which door are we talking about? M12 or Q13?
If M12, Thwap can take L16.
If Q13, he takes Q16)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles hides behind a column, hoping his size will help him avoid being seen but keep him close enough to help his friends (and attack his enemies) when they're ready to engage with the (presumably preparing for them) foe.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to *M17* and use Stealth (+8, presumably a secret roll?). Is there a size bonus to Stealth in PF2e or anything?

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes scatter, each taking up a defensive position near the doorway, waiting for an enemy to appear.

Perhaps most surprisingly, the seconds pass and no such appearance transpires.  The grand hall is eerily silent as the heroes wait for.... _something._

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We're not precisely going round-by-round, but something like it.  It's been ~10-15 seconds since my last post, and nothing has happened that you can see.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks at the door, and then at his allies, and shrugs. "Be ready - I'm going to open it and run!" he stage-whispers as he approaches to do just that...

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok grimaces, and swallowing deeply once more, he moves to a position opposite Thwap, leaning against the wall as hard as his thick frame allows without preventing him from having both hands firmly gripping his heavy sledge.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to O16 in preparation to flank.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 19, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 23/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon

----------


## Gwynfrid

With the patience typical of her kin, Keshkaru falls silent and waits, her senses on high alert. Mirroring her mistress, Ozkrak's hunter instincts kick in - she's utterly immobile, no sound coming out of her.

----------


## stack

Thwap holds his position, swaying gently in preparation.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles opens the door, and is as surprised as anyone when he isn't immediately attacked.  

However, it quickly becomes apparent that the occupants expected you all to rush in just as much as you expected them to rush out.  Starting at the lack of surprise, you face a pair of the worm-like demons on the other side of the threshold.

Thwap and Vorgrok are the first to make sense of the situation, as most of both parties struggle to catch up!

*Begin Combat**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vorgrok and Thwap to act- then the demons  Might be a good time to look up readying as an action?
Map updated

----------


## stack

Thwap prepares to fight, swaying unpredictably as he waits for the enemy to come into the clear.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stumbling stance
2. ready flurry of blows

(1d20+10)[*21*] for (1d8+2)[*3*]
1d20+6[/roll] for (1d8+2)[*7*]

stunning fist DC 19

----------


## stack

*Spoiler*
Show

because I am stupid (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok takes the moment to adjust his grip on the handle of his heavy sledge, preparing to bring it down upon who- or _what_ever- emerges from the door...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Can't Rage and then ready an action because readying an action requires "concentration"...

So, readied attack: (1d20+9)[*17*] for (1d12+4)[*6*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 19, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 23/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon

----------


## Farmerbink

The now familiar, yet still repugnant worm demons attempt to press through the doorway.  The first receives a few fists to the sensitive bits- (as best Thwap can judge), as well as a less-precise but similarly effective impact from Vorgrok's hammer- for its trouble.  

Thanks to Thwap's efforts, the first worm is too dazed to make good on its position, as the Goblin easily avoids its gnashing teeth.

However, one of the human occupants of the room gets a line of sight to the doorway and uses it to conjure a large sphere of fire on and around Vorgrok's feet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vorgrok takes 10 damage from the flaming sphere.  Party to act
Map updated

----------


## stack

The worms blocking the way to the casters, Thwap works and clearing them.*Spoiler*
Show

1. flurry of blows (1d20+9)[*13*] for (1d8+3)[*5*] (flanking, so target has -2 AC)
(1d20+5)[*23*] for (1d8+3)[*5*] (flanking, so target has -2 AC)
2. Nothing else to do but Strike (1d20+1)[*8*] for (1d8+3)[*10*] (flanking, so target has -2 AC)
3. Nothing else to do but Strike (1d20+1)[*12*] for (1d8+3)[*5*] (flanking, so target has -2 AC)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

Giggles take the opportunity to fling more magic as he encourages his friends, saying "_No more hiding in fear_, guys! And you in there - _freeze_ or we won't hold our strikes!" 

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost. Ray of Frost: (1d20+10)[*22*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*11*] cold damage.

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Her dorsal spikes stand up tall on her back as Keshkaru, fangs bared, crounching nearly to all fours, jumps forward towards the lead worm demon. Her neck frill, bloated with red blood, triples in volume... She croaks out a call to Ozkrak, and the loyal dinosaur comes out of her hiding place to the attack!

*Spoiler*
Show

Actions #1-2 Threatening Approach, move to Q17 and Demoralize (1d20+9)[*25*]. If successful, the demon is frightened 2
Action #3 Command Ozkrak

Ozkrak
Action #1 Stride to O17
Action #2 Jaw strike (1d20+9)[*26*] damage (1d8+3)[*4*] including Inspire Courage effect

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap, Ozkrak, and Giggles work together to make short work of the suddenly-frightened worm demon, leaving a quivering pile that rapidly devolves into ooze.
 ((_Vorgrok to act_))
Map updated (Midround)*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm going to have Castiel retreat and watch over the mayor in the entry chambers.  That way I don't have to pretend we're not forgetting him repeatedly ;-)

----------


## JWallyR

The sudden flames that engulf Vorgrok's lower extremities provoke a yelp of pain that is quickly swallowed up in a roar of fury! The dwarf throws his weight behind a savage swing of his sledge before backpedaling out of the flames, and crouching to surge forward once more...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm assuming Vorgrok can attack W2, albeit against cover of some sort.

1st Action RAGE!
2nd: Attack W2: (1d20+10)[*14*], (1d12+7)[*9*] damage
3rd: Step to N16 to break line of sight

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 13/55 (5 temp)

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear
RAGE! Temp HP, +6 damage, -1 AC. 9 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

The same voice you heard before barks out a short curse in an unrecognizable language.  "Get the Dwarf!" it yells, apparently commanding the remaining worm.  Unconcerned for its own well-being, the summoned demon obliges, slithering awkwardly between Thwap and Ozkrak to continue the assault on the injured Vorgrok.  Surprised by such a reckless ploy, Vorgrok's attempt to dodge comes much too late and he takes a savage bite to his neckline.

The clerics within sense an opportunity and step out from their cover to press the advantage.  One only moves forward close enough to direct her flaming sphere to Thwap.  He narrowly avoids getting badly scorched, but the cleric's companion was prepared for the dodge.  Clad in wooden "armor" that Keshkaru immediately recognizes as _barkskin,_ the manic man rushes into the doorway, driving its trident first, savagely laying into the distracted monk.  Again, the corrupted Gozrens demonstrate impressive acumen, and it lashes out into the unbalanced Goblin with a brutal thrust, tearing his abdomen open with his triple-spearheads.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vorgrok takes 8 damage from the demon's bite.  Thwap passes the basic reflex vs flaming sphere, but takes a pair of trident hits.  The first is 5 damage, the second is a critical for 27, which I believe drops Thwap to _Dying 2_ (level 2 for the causal effect being a crit).  Party to act
Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru blinks several times when she sees Twap fall, but her transparent vertical eyelids make this display of emotion hard to see, and besides, her companions have more urgent things to worry about. In a dispassionate tone, she declares: "This one used a spell that turns one's skin to the texture of tree bark.  It is protective, but susceptible to fire..." She steps forward, and sets out to illustrate her statement by calling on the fire spirits...

"Esprit du feu infini
Je te prie d'incendier 
Les présents ennemis,
Par la flamme, les purger!"

A sheet of white-hot flame extends away from the claws she spreads out in front ot her, washing over both deviant clerics.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action #1 Step to P16
Actions #2-3 Cast Burning Hands ahead, hitting the two clerics. Fire damage (2d6)[*10*] basic Refl DC19.

Ozkrak
No action

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 36/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

Giggles take the opportunity to fling more magic as he encourages his friends, saying "Thwap! Hold on, buddy - we've just got to stop these guys! *Castiel! Come heal Thwap - he's down!*" exclaims Giggles as he starts casting more magic. "_Don't let their attacks frighten you! Fire and ice will end this threat!_"

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Call for Castiel to use his healing skills on Thwap, mostly to keep him from dying...

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost (targetting the worm-demon in line of sight). Ray of Frost: (1d20+9)[*15*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*12*] cold damage.

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

----------


## JWallyR

"Aye, come'n _git it!!_" bellows Vorgrok, launching into a savage flurry of sweeps with his heavy sledge against the worm-like demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If it's alive, Vorgrok will attack W2 until that stops being the case. If it's not alive, and C2 has already died, Vorgrok will use Sudden Charge to get to C1 and attack it up to two times.

If W2 dies after one attack, he will try to move to Q17 and attempt a Medicine check to stabilize Thwap: (1d20+7)[*20*]

I don't think there's a good use for a single action if that's all that remains, so... roar something threatening?

First attack: (1d20+10)[*23*] for (1d12+7)[*12*] damage
Second (potential) attack: (1d20+5)[*14*] for (1d12+7)[*17*] damage
Third (potential) attack: (1d20)[*13*] for (1d12+7)[*10*] damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 10/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear
RAGE! Temp HP, +6 damage, -1 AC. 8 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

At Giggles' call, Castiel quickly reverses course.  Immediately recognizing the danger, he performs a daring buy risky feat of medicine.  With surprisingly fluid motions, he both relieves pressure on a rapidly-swelling bruise and binds Thwap's worst injuries tightly.  Immediately, the blood flow seems to normalize, and Thwap finds himself almost fully ready to go again.

Vorgrok and Giggles both unleash some hurt on the freakish demon, though not enough to put it down.  Keshkaru demonstrates her own unusual abilities, as a wide gout of flame envelops both of the twisted clerics.  While neither was quite ready to avoid it, oddly the one in the back receives a more direct blast, and they both shriek in terror and pain, before responding in kind.

Vorgrok falls, savagely mauled by the demon's toothy maw.  With a malevolent grin, it turns on Giggles, approaches, and begins assaulting the Gnome.  Keshkaru fares somewhat better against the clerics, but perhaps only because he was more fresh to begin with.  A pair of strikes from the lead cleric's trident leave her sorely wounded, even as the foe in the back lobs a much smaller stream of flame from his extended hand.

*Party to act*
*Spoiler*
Show

Edit: on second thought, I'll be more generous with some of the timing regarding posts written around 4/7, and rule that Castiel took (and had) 10 minutes to apply the conventional treat wounds activity.  Vorgrok is downed, and now has _dying 2_.  This is --still-- an very important recovery check for him.

Giggles took a bite for 7 piercing damage
Keshkaru took two tridents for a combined 26 piercing and a produce flame for 6 fire damage.

Thwap recovered a net 27 HP.  He now has _wounded 2,_ putting him in a similar place to Vorgrok, by conditions, at least.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 29/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

Giggles shouldn't be, but appears shocked to see his friend take the demons' blows so hard and drop! "Vorgrok! Oh no, oh no...We've got to take these monsters down!" he calls out before he remembers to encourage his friends. "_Hold the line, everyone! Stay brave!_ And you there, _freeze_!"

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost (targetting the worm-demon adjacent that he hit last round). Ray of Frost: (1d20+10)[*27*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*8*] cold damage.

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

If I understand, only select enemies have AoOs...hopefully not these demons...

----------


## stack

Thwap half-stands, attempting a roll past the enemy blocking the opening, trying to lash out as he passes.*Spoiler*
Show

1. stand
2. tumble through to try to flank C2 (1d20+9)[*25*]
3. flurry of blows vs C2 (lost stance when knocked out :Small Frown: )
(1d20+10)[*13*] for (1d6+3)[*8*] (IC included)
(1d20+6)[*9*] for (1d6+3)[*8*]
*EDIT - forgot flanking for 2 on the attacks, but with those rolls it won't matter*
stunning fist

----------


## Gwynfrid

She doesn't make much of a sound in her pain, but multiple flows of yellow blood ooze from the holes the trident pierced in Keshkaru's armor, and she knows this is her last bit of strength. Proudly, she lifts her snout in defiance in the faces of her enemies, and stands her ground.

"Ô esprit, feu de colère
Contre nous, ils ne sont que trois!
Que ta flamme les incinère
Que ta puissance flamboie!"

From her extended claws, three rays of deep red fire strike!

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting 3-action Scorching Ray at all 3 enemies, including Inspire Courage bonus

Ray #1 vs the demon (1d20+10)[*18*] fire damage (4d6+1)[*14*]
Ray #2 vs C1 (1d20+10)[*29*] fire damage (4d6+1)[*14*]
Ray #3 vs C2 (1d20+10)[*14*] fire damage (4d6+1)[*12*]

Ozkrak
No action

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 3/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: Inspire Courage (not included in stats above)

----------


## Farmerbink

Castiel wastes no time dashing to Vorgrok's aid.  Even as Giggles and Keshkaru unleash their elemental assaults on the hermits, the swashbuckler deftly binds the worst of his friend's injuries.  To everyone's relief, the spell casting duo delivers enough pain to bring down the demon, and Vorgrok's breathing rapidly steadies.  Keshkaru's second beam of flame takes its target between the eyes.  With a nearly silent groan, she falls to the ground and remains still.  Her third beam and Thwap's efforts prove fruitless, however, leaving the final retainer (ironically, the one most vulnerable to fire) still swinging.

Desperation proves a substantial motivator, and his trident delivers a pair of devastating blows.  Keshkaru falls, bleeding badly.  Thwap takes a savage blow, but rolls better than Keshkaru did, and keeps his feet.

*Party to act*
*Spoiler*
Show

Keshkaru took a crit for only 12 damage, which is enough to be deadly 2.  Thwap takes another 12, and is not in a great place, but at least he's not dying?

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Gigglespit's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback*
Chaotic Good Gnome Bard, Level 3, HP 29/36, Speed 25 ft.
Small Humanoid (Fey Touched Gnome), Circus Born
AC 19, Fort 7, Ref 10, Will 7, Perception 7
Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
Light Mace (+8 to hit, 1d4 damage, Agile, Shove, Finesse)
Conditions: Inspire Courage (Allies +1 attack, damage, and vs. Fear)
Prone
0/3 - 1st Level Spells
0/2 - 2nd Level Spells

"Finish them! Castiel's got Keshkaru - _be brave everyone!_" says the blue gnome with false confidence but the bravado of an experienced performer. Looking at their remaining enemy he calls, "You there! Stop fighting, lay down on the floor, or we will kill you - _coldly_ - where you stand!"

All PCs apply the benefits of Inspire Courage to your rolls!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Inspire Courage and Ray of Frost (targetting the worm-demon adjacent that he hit last round). Ray of Frost: (1d20+10)[*24*] vs AC, (2d4+4)[*8*] cold damage.

*Critical Success* The target takes double damage and takes a 10-foot status penalty to its Speeds for 1 round.
*Success* The target takes normal damage.

If I understand, only select enemies have AoOs...hopefully not these demons...

----------


## stack

His clever maneuver unsuccessful, Thwap just flails comically before dashing away.*Spoiler*
Show

1. start stumbling stance
2. flurry of blows (1d20+10)[*18*] (1d8+3)[*8*]
(1d20+6)[*7*] (1d8+3)[*8*] (stunning blow)
3. Stride to J18

----------


## JWallyR

His earthy complexion still markedly more pale than usual, Vorgok jerks back to consciousness under Castiel's ministrations. Hastily taking in his surroundings, the dwarf lurches to his feet to stumble concernedly toward the unconscious Keshkaru... but as he rounds the door frame, the remaining visible enemy becomes visible, and with a _yelp_ the dwarf reflexively sweeps his sledge toward him!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stand
Action 2: Move to O16
Action 3: Attack: (1d20+10)[*22*] for (1d12+5)[*9*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 6/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear
Wounded 2

----------


## Farmerbink

As Keshkaru falls, Ozkrak recognizes his master's danger.  Giggles, Thwap and Vorgrok all focus their efforts on the fanatical druid, each one drawing a grunt of pain or at least diverting his attention significantly.  In the wake of the onslaught, the raptor dives under the menacing trident and wrestles him to the ground with fang, claw, and body weight.  

Thus mostly incapacitated, it's a heavy blow from Vorgrok's sledge that finally drives the manic awareness from your enemy's countenance.  As his eyes close to never reopen, deep ragged breaths fill the ornate hall.  Vorgrok and Thwap find themselves struggling to remain standing as Castiel frantically works on Keshkaru.

"C'mon, damnit!  You don't go down this way, not here!"  He half-whispers, half-cajoles.  Even Giggles is forced to grapple with the gravity of the situation; blood pools on the tiled floor in dozens of places, and no less than three bodies lie ingloriously twisted by demonic fury and violence in the immediate vicinity.  What was once an awesome hall of reverence and worship has become little more than a back-alley bloodbath.  

Finally, after several tense moments, Castiel allows himself a brief reprieve.  He sits back on his heels, breathing heavily from exertion and adrenaline.

"You people," he finally complains.  "I must insist, if you want to see tomorrow's sunrise- even only metaphorically, that we retire to the guest quarters, at least for a time.  I can bandage you all much better than this, but it will take...  Hells, probably a couple hours at this rate."  As he surveys the vast array of bruises and bloodied bandages, the unlikely surgeon's eyes widen.  The sheer scope of injury is almost beyond him- radically worse than anything he's seen patching up carnies after performance mishaps and the like.

Still, for the moment, the only sound is the party's haggard breathing, and the strangely-dry rasp of Ozkrak's reptilian tongue against Keshkaru's face and cheek.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

A slightly-ashen-blue Giggles gulps and nods. "I'll search their bodies as we get ready to move. Then we grab the mayor and go rest - we all need it..." he announces, trying to sound confident but clearly rattled by all the violence and injuries.

----------


## stack

Thwap nods, slouching visibly as the energy of the moment passes. He lends a hand in searching.

----------


## JWallyR

The relief evident on his face as the last foe falls, Vorgrok shuffles over to a pillar, leaning his stout back against it. The lean rapidly accelerates into a slide, and with a _thump_ the dwarf finds himself seated on the floor. "Din'na think they had s'much fight in'm," he mumbles out between ragged breaths. Digging out his waterskin, he takes several deep pulls before pouring a bit on one thick-fingered hand and splashing his earthy face, succeeding primarily in smearing the dust and grime into a new configuration.

After several such moments gathering himself, the dwarf pulls himself to his feet, with his heavy sledge acting as a makeshift walking stick for the effort. Stowing it in a practiced motion, the dwarf lends himself to assisting Castiel in what patch work remains.

----------


## Farmerbink

Before long, Keshkaru sputters into consciousness, roughly shoving Ozkrak's worried affection away in the interest of non-tongue-laced air.

Castiel gives her a few moments of simply being before he breaks the silence with a quiet cough.  "I really must insist we check on the mayor," he murmurs.  "He wasn't in great shape last I saw him, and clearly these friends of his are less hospitable than he recalled.  I'd feel quite a bit less suicidal if we were at least all in one place....  preferably more comfortable, maybe with a nice warm ale?"  With an expression distinctly eager, Castiel scans your faces for anyone else prepared to put this whole "adventuring" thing back where it belongs.

"No?  Really?  Well, let's at least rest so we can meet Pharasma with open eyes."

As the party begins to carefully make their way back to the mayor, a voice calls out warily from the room to the north (where the pair of druids was fighting).  "Uh... Hello?  I... would really love a hand in here?"

----------


## BelGareth

The summer breeze gently pushed it's way through the leaves, and branches of the summer meadow, it was peaceful, and glorious, he was content, and the wind? it was _just_ enough that it didn't interrupt his studies, blow open his books, or generally dishevel his 'stuff'. He smiled, content for the first time in a long, long time. Leaning back against the trunk of the massive oak he had setup beneath, the squirrels had long gotten used to him, and they scurried about their work.

Closing his eyes for just a moment, he began to hear some strange noises, metal on metal? What in the name of Abadar was going on? 

He tried to open his eyes, and he felt a sudden rush of feelings, emotions....his body was sore....all over, his hands tied, the gag in his mouth was still there but had come a little loose, opening his eyes he realized he was not, in fact, where he wanted to be, and that he was dreaming. 

Several thumps, and clashes of metal later, he had managed to work his gag out of his mouth, the sounds stopped.....and then strange voices began to talk, he leaned to hear, hoping to pick anything useful out. 

He heard someone talking about searching bodies? Well, I'll be, is that a savior, or some other vile creature worse than his captors? He shrugged and decided to give his fate up to the universe, "Uh... Hello? I... would really love a hand in here?" he managed to mumble out.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles' ears perk up as he hears a new (and friendly?) voice. "Hold up, everyone! There's someone else back there...Hello? You're not with these guys, are you? We just killed a bunch of them, but if you're not a bad guy, you've nothing to fear from us. Who are you, and why are you here?...I'm Giggles, by the way..." he calls out from the doorway, carefully looking inside to try and get a glimpse of the speaker before going in to help.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Uh... Hello? I... would really love a hand in here?"


Vorgrok looks up from his work in binding one of Keshkaru's less-egregious wounds with a distinctly suspicious expression. Noting the ever-optimistic response of his gnomish friend with a sour look at Giggles, the dwarf heaves himself to his feet, readies his sledge, and peers through the door...

----------


## Zen Gypsy

An older man, with broad shoulders, was chained to the wall, his face was a mass of cuts, bruises, blood had seeped from a cut in his scalp into his thick, steel grey hair, his voice croaked weakly from his throat, *"Giggles?"*  He repeated, *"Baeranor's my name,"* he coughed weakly, *"Astor Renaud, a local homesteader, has gone missing, his daughter went looking for him, and his wife, asked me to make sure they both came home."*  He nodded towards a woman's form bound against the opposite wall, *"They gagged Ema, because she tried to cast a hex on them, while I distracted them."*  He shrugged, *"They were too many, and overpowered us."*

The man wore stained, worn breeches, a padded surcoat which was torn and stained with blood, *"If you could free us, we would be indebted to you and your companions."*

----------


## Kvard51

A petite girl with bright red hair and pale green eyes stares over the top of a gag.  You see a few freckles across her nose.  She spits and sputters as she tries to speak around the dirty rag that is stuffed in her mouth, Mmrmph!  Mpmprph mmm mrrp mmph!

----------


## stack

The goblin clown stays back; not everyone would react well to a goblin coming up to them with a knife while they are bound.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

When the speaker proves friendly Giggles goes inside the room to release him and the woman from their bindings, smiling and introducing himself. "Gigglespit Baderiggo Humbleback, to be fully proper, but you can call me 'Giggles' if you like. We come from town, well, from the circus _in_ town, but we're here to help the mayor and other townsfolk. Once you're free, can you fight? I think there might still be more further inside, but first we need to go and clean up some...I think the mayor is back there still, though he looked pretty roughed up..."

----------


## Zen Gypsy

Baeranor studied the gnome before him, his great, iron-grey brows furrowing into a crease, *"Master Humpleback, if you free Ema and I, we would be indebted to you.  Without arms and armor I do not know how useful I will be in a test of steel, but aid you I will."*  A concerned pause, *"And Jae Abber, you say?  The Mayor is here as well?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any chance Baeranor could have gotten his captors talking, or overheard something that would be useful to the party?  I am an Expert in Diplomacy, and once captured would try to identify one who wasn't fanatical and try to talk to them alone, reassuring them that there is always a path back from the acts they are committing but inciting violence against the community.  If not, that's cool too.  And if I am a little more worse for wear because I tried, I can live with that too.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...Master Humbleback...that's got a nice ring to it..." mutters Giggles as he gets out his tools and takes the time to free the two (new) PCs. "And yeah, the mayor is back several rooms. We should check on him as we get out to heal up..."

Once the pair are freed Giggles begins to lead everyone back towards the mayor, hopeful that he's been alright in the party's absence...

----------


## Kvard51

Once freed, Emaline chafes her wrists and ankles.  She grins at giggles, *"Thank you, Master Humbleback.  I am honored to make your acquaintance.  have you seen any sign of my father, perchance?  Big man, broad shoulders, black hair graying at the temples?"*

----------


## Zen Gypsy

Baeranor followed the gnome and his companions back through the hermitage, taking careful note of his surroundings, hoping to find a blade or shield he could use to arm himself.  As they walked he massaged some life back into his hands, rubbing at his wrists.  *"Master Humbleback, neither you, nor your companions noted a cache of gear did you?  Ema and I were stripped of arms and armor before being bound in the room you found us."*

----------


## Gwynfrid

It takes a good while until the freshly revived Keshkaru gets her bearings. She exchanges some affectionate grunts and croaks with Ozkrak, reassuring the raptor as to her good health - well, as good as can be with three holes in one's chest still oozing a little bit of blood. She thanks Vorgrok for another timely use of this medical talents, and stands up with a groan. _Survived this one, thank the spirits._ 

She faces Castiel, and answers: "I understand your reluctance. I am not far from sharing it. But... Something bad happened, both here, and in town. If we don't help, then we might never be able to bring the circus back to these parts. I think it is worth trying our best. Maybe with a more cautious approach, next." The conversation is interrupted by the calls for help from a room nearby. She goes to investigate after Giggles, and finds two more townspeople.

The newcomers see a burly, scaly humanoid, clad in a crocodile skin vest. Her strong tail is adorned with a colorful quilt woven from marsh reeds, her scales are a dark olive-green, her face is snake-like with pale brown, reptilian eyes. This is an iruxi, a member of one of the small lizardfolk clans that inhabit islets around the Isle of Kortos. With such people, it is not always easy to guess the gender, but a learned person would say that her crimson-colored neck frill and orange-y, unusually long dorsal spines indicate a female. Coming just behind her is a small, sleek dinosaur, standing on two feet that end in large talons, with an elongated, blood-covered snout, beady eyes and sharp-looking teeth.

"Greetings. My name is Keshkaru, and this is Ozkrak. She usually doesn't bite, except when I let her hunt." The animal evidently tasted flesh just moments ago. 

She considers Emaline and Baeranor's words. "Just the two of you? It is the tribe's bravest who come to rescue their folk. This is honorable, but this place is truly dangerous. We only narrowly escaped death ourselves. We should join forces. Let us look if we can find your things, and in the meantime..." She goes back to the eviscerated bodies of the mad druids, looking for anything these new friends could use in the interim.

----------


## Farmerbink

All of the fallen Gozrens carried tridents and bore simple hide armor.  In the immediate, there's no sign of the duo's equipment.  

Upon retreat to where you left the mayor in the guests' quarters, you find the man pacing the room, wringing his hands nervously.  "Oh! Thank the gods!" he breathes, hurrying towards friendly faces as if he hadn't been sure waiting here was the right choice.  "And who's this? You foun- is that- Baeranor?  What are _you_ doing here?  I almost didn't recognize you, without a plow or axe handy!"  He chuckles- perhaps a bit forced, his eyes continuing to flicker about uneasily.  "I- are we well-met?" he finally stammers, propriety ultimately giving way to the terror that only life-threatening events can invoke.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We _are_ well met, Mr. Mayor, but we need to be going - we have not secured the entire monastery and are injured. Let's find a safe place to sit and talk while we lick our wounds - mostly metaphorically, though I am not familiar with the instincts of dinosaurs... anyway..." says Giggles as he insistently takes the man's arm and attempts to all-but-drag him towards the outside door. "It may be best for us to get you safely on the road to town for reinforcements, or at least to get you to safety, sir. I think we want to stay here to finish the work, make sure they can't attack your lovely town again. But that's no reason for you to be in danger, right? Heh...not that _I_ like all this danger all that much either, but it's exciting at least!"

The gnome looks intent to get all the way out to the trail at least. Noting the outer storage shed he looks at it thoughtfully. "Think we should rest there? Or are our tracks going to lead them right to us, if they decide to come out looking for who killed all their buddies...?" he asks to no one in particular but all collectively.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgok shuffles apprehensively behind Giggles as the gnome advances toward the unseen speakers, and his scrutinizing glare is _distinctly_ less-than-welcoming. The stocky dwarf hovers roughly halfway between the doorway and Giggles as the latter advances to free the apparent townsfolk, but as the rest of their mismatched company begins to join the introductions, his wary demeanor lessens somewhat.

He strokes his fiery orange beard thoughtfully as the talk with the mayor turns to lodgings, something like relaxation entering the dwarf's posture for the first time in the monastery.

----------


## Zen Gypsy

While trudging out of the hermitage, Baeranor stopped to take a trident from one of the fallen fanatics, pausing only to grunt as he inspected the weapon.  However, upon being greeted he smiled, even though it pained him through split lips, *"Mayor Abber, it is good to see you on your feet, when Master Humbleback here said they had found you, I feared you injured or worse."*  He paused, noting the other's a lizardfolk, with some sort of raptor, reminding him of a hunter and their hound, then there was the broad shouldered dwarf, with hair and beard the color of an anvil's coals.

*"Huntress Keshkaru, and Ozkrak, my thanks for the part you played in freeing myself and Ema here from our captivity,"* he nodded to the stoically, silent dwarf, *"and you Master dwarf.  While our captors may have robbed me of my dignity, they did not steal from me my faith, or my compassion.  Are any of your companions injured, surely Old Dead Eye will spare a glance our way?"*  As he spoke he fingered a pendent, that was graven with an elk-bone bow, with arrow upon the string.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

Baeranor will use Lay on Hands, healing the most injured among 12 HP's, and then attempt to refocus, if we have a short respite.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok perks up slightly as the newcomer asks about existing injuries. Shuffling awkwardly toward the older man, the dwarf hooks one of his thick thumbs at a shoulder, where hasty (and perhaps clumsy) battlefield stitches strain to hold together the edges of a deep cut, with a tiny red rivulet working its way down through the dust and grime of combat that covers his muscular chest. "If y'd be so kind...?" he rumbles out tentatively.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the group settles down for rest, introductions, and planning their next move, Keshkaru gratefully accepts Baeranor's help. "I am thankful for the Elk Father's blessings", she says simply. "This fight exhausted most of my ability to call on the spirits for the rest of the day, and I agree we should seek a place to rest."

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm not sure how much healing Castiel was able to give Keshkaru, but I think it likely she still has missing strength even after Baeranor's LoH. On the other hand, Ozkrak wasn't hurt in the fight.

----------


## stack

The goblin pokes his head in now that introductions are being settled. He bows, "Thwap Hardskull, professional entertainer, at your service. I to am somewhat the worse for wear after our recent endeavors."

----------


## Zen Gypsy

Baeranor nodded to each in turn as they lined up, their wounds raw, and in some cases, still bleeding.  He tried to greet them each in turn, *"Master Dwarf, you seem to have done a reasonable job on the wounds, all things considered."*  He placed a large, calloused hand against the wound, and intoned a solemn prayer to Erastil, *"You are well and good Master dwarf, and again, I thank you for your effort on behalf of the people of Abberton.  Through your suffering we are free, and for that you have my gratitude."*

As the Iruxi woman spoke, respectfully, of Erastil, he smiled, nodded, and again, placed a rough hand upon the woman's wounds.  *"I am pleased that your companion, at the least, was not injured.  Your faith and reverence will please the spirits of earth, forest, and stone, and the respect your show to old One Eye, speaks highly of your character."*

And finally the goblin came forward, Baeranor nodded, *"Thwap Hardskull,"* he checked the performer's head for injury, *"it seems your moniker is well and truly earned."*  He appeared uncomfortable as the goblin bowed to him, "I appreciate your respect, but a simple hand shake will do."  He extended his hand to Thwap, and clasped it with his left, letting the healing energies of Erastil flow through him as he did.

Then, he turned, addressing the group, *"Emaline and I left, in search of her father, my brother in arms from a time long past.  While I may need to arm myself, I consider it my duty, both to Emaline, and her father, to see this through.  And so I would ask to join you in this task." * 

*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

As a reminder, there's a 10 minute refocus between each usage.  So everyone gets 12 hp's, if we're camping for a full hour, I've got 3 more usages to hand out to get folks closer to max hp.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles leads the party towards the storage shed, hoping to find it still unoccupied and available for all of them to rest and recover before entering the monastery again.

----------


## stack

Thwap takes whichever watch is convenient.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party steps away, leaving unlocked hermitage doors behind them.  "Any port in a storm" takes on new meaning as you step into a veritable deluge of rain and ocean spray, water rising from below and falling from above in equal measure.  Familiarity with the narrow ledge leading hence brings a wary expression to the mayor's face as he struggles even to see that far in the rain.  

Equal parts desperation and relief are tangible among the group as you file into the relatively safe shelter of the outer shed.  Despite the squawking of noisy seabirds that roost in the rafters overhead, you quickly find yourselves at relative ease.  The accommodations are nowhere near even the spartan chambers the hermits once maintained for honored guests, but they're dry (once you give outer garments time to hang), and the wagon clearly hasn't been used in a few moons, leading you to believe it's unlikely you'll be disturbed.

Almost immediately, mayor Jae Abber devolves into trembling sobs.  It takes several minutes of quiet ministrations to sooth him, giving you plenty of time to wonder about the depths of injury you _can't_ see beneath the nasty bruises that cover most of his arms and torso.  Finally, he stammers "I just can't believe Harlock would let it come to this...."  Every word comes only with substantial effort.

"He's maybe my only real friend.  It's _hard,_ you see, being mayor of a failing town.  Harlock and I were always able to discuss the challenges of leadership candidly.  There's... Just no way he's courting with these demons!  Please, I know we're all desperate to get away, but there's something very, very wrong here.  The hermits have always been cool and aloof, but to attack me for simply asking to meet my friend?  I don't...  I don't understand..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First, feel free to take a long rest.  Do whatever you need to do to confirm that we're at level 3 (though our newcomers haven't found their "normal" equipment, there are plenty of serviceable implements and tridents from the shed and fallen retainers).  

Secondly, sorry about the bananas that was August.  Thank God my kids are back in 2-a-week school, so I anticipate occasionally having something that resembles free time again. O_o

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles cannot sleep - though he deeply wants to try - when he sees the Mayor break down. Going over to the bigger man the little gnome tries to take the other's hand in his two, much smaller hands, and firmly hold them. "I'm sorry, Mr. Mayor, that you've been so badly hurt. We will try to go back and find your friend, but we have to rest now or we will just become another set of victims. What can you tell us about all of this that might help? If it helps you to grapple with all this, that's good too..." he asks, a bit awkwardly but fully genuine in his desire to help the other to manage his emotions.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+9)[*25*] to try and calm the Mayor down, help him to get a grip, and then tell us more about either the layout of the monastery and/or his friend Harlock.

----------


## JWallyR

> *"Master Dwarf, you seem to have done a reasonable job on the wounds, all things considered."*  He placed a large, calloused hand against the wound, and intoned a solemn prayer to Erastil, *"You are well and good Master dwarf, and again, I thank you for your effort on behalf of the people of Abberton.  Through your suffering we are free, and for that you have my gratitude."*


Vorgrok nods brusquely, seeming more embarrassed than emboldened by the compliment, but he breathes a sigh of relief as the wound begins to knit itself together under the man's ministrations. With a curt bow, he backs away to allow room for the others in need of aid to receive it.

The burly dwarf shuffles after Giggles into the mingling of waters from above and below, seemingly unperturbed. In matter-of-fact fashion, upon having staked his unspoken claim upon a dry-ish nook in the shed, he begins to peel away the outer layers of his work leathers, and he begins to work at his linen undergarments before voices of new acquaintances remind the dwarf that he's not merely among fellow carnies. Settling instead for a re-positioning of his remaining clothes, the dwarf tosses himself unceremoniously to the floor to rest his head in thick-fingered hands, staring up at the crude rafters above.

The beginnings of his relaxation are quickly shattered by the mayors dissolution into tears, and the dwarf turns a thick-browed gaze upon the mayor. It's unclear from his weathered features what emotion inspires the furrowed brows, but his gaze doesn't linger long after Giggles moves to assist, turning instead to stare unseeingly upward.

----------


## Zen Gypsy

The old man, after summoning Erastil's nurturing energies, nodded slowly, listening both to the gnome, Humpleback, and the mayor himself.  *"Jae, you know me well enough to know that my pledge is my bond.  I've already given our saviors my word that I'll help them in this endeavor, and it's unlike that we'll be retreating.  They are wounded, and we need a moment to gather our strength."*  He looked towards Emaline, concern writ clear in his good, clear eye.

As Baeranor settled down for the night, he took to cleaning, and muttering prayers over the fallen cultists weapon, trying to determine the most suitable one for him to use until he could reacquire the gear he had initially brought with him to the mountaintop.  Selecting a trident, testing it's heft, he finds some leaves, takes a handful of ash from the campfire, and intoning a prayer to Old Deadeye he begins to purify the weapon and dedicate it to his cause.

*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  I will continue the Lay on Hands / Refocus train to get everyone to full HP's, then select a Trident, and summon my Divine Ally into it, giving it the Shifting Rune, which I will then use to shift it to a Battle Axe, a weapon Baeranor is far more comfortable hefting.  Secondly, any armor these guys have?  Currently running around in my skivvies, and that's kind of weird.  Also, any shields available, to at least help until we find our own gear?

----------


## Farmerbink

It takes some time and effort before the mayor is really able to control himself.  It quickly becomes apparent that his concern in this situation runs very deep for both the town relying on him to manage it and the sake of his friend's wellbeing.  Still even if he wanted to head back to town, a quick peek out the door of the shed makes clear that travel from the cliffside opening would be outrageously bold, perhaps reckless.  

So, with nowhere to go, and plenty of time, you're able to soothe Mayer Abber, and manage to begin a fairly amicable conversation.  "I don't know much about the layout," he admits unhappily.  "One of the rooms right off the foyer is fairly well appointed.  Harlock usually has me lodge there; it's... a delicate thing to invite outsiders to a hermitage in the best of circumstances.  I was once allowed to join him in his chambers for a meal, but had to be blindfolded until I was 'securely in his quarters.'  It was strange, but I didn't want to make his followers unhappy either.  I could tell he was risking some pushback, as it was."

"Harlock is a good man," the mayor offers, simply.  "He has read many portents and warned for a time about the coming famine.  It seems to be worse, and more pervasive than he envisioned, and I'm not surprised tensions are running high.  Still, I...  He always met me at the gate.  Something is very wrong, and I fear he may need help as much as anyone."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles nods as the Mayor speaks and continues to encourage him to calm down and rest. "I'm hoping that once he's calmed down a bit that the stress of this entire mess will catch up and he'll be able to sleep some," he confides quietly to anyone else listening to the bigger man, the blue gnome's face serious but hopeful. "Honestly, we all probably need the rest..." he admits with a yawn as he tries to settle down and get comfortable in the rustic shed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> *"I am pleased that your companion, at the least, was not injured.  Your faith and reverence will please the spirits of earth, forest, and stone, and the respect your show to old One Eye, speaks highly of your character."*


Keshkaru isn't too comfortable discussing faith with humans, considering that such conversations are likely to end up touching on her and her tribe's history and culture, a complicated topic that doesn't show humans in a favorable light. But she recognizes that the man is simply trying to find common ground. She nods, and awkwardly lets the subject pass. 

Similarly, she's happy to let the ever-talkative Giggles deal with the mayor's discombolulation. She simply comments: "Tomorrow. A new day to bring renewed strength, and favor from the spirits. Tomorrow, we shall explore further, to understand what happened here."

Grateful to see that Braenor's powers restore everyone to full health, she turns to Ozkrak, making sure the raptor is well-cleaned and well-fed prior to turning in to sleep.

*Spoiler*
Show

She can take any turn to watch. Blessedly, PF2 rules allow for interrupted rest without inconvenient impact on spell recovery.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: n/a

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: n/a

----------


## Farmerbink

It takes a time, but eventually the mayor nods off, overcome by abuse and simple fatigue.  The gentle pitter-patter of raindrops and spray on the wooden walls of the shed eventually build into a steady driving drumbeat that must be the result of a heavy downpour.  Without more to discuss, you find yourselves grateful for the shelter and surprised at how easily you drift off when the time comes.

In the morning, the mayor is noticeably less distraught.  "I remembered some things you'll probably want to know," he mutters, after gathering the unlikely heroes.  "There were several small, winged... demons, with the hermits, when they came to torment me.  I... I think they said something about doing the same to Harlock, so I suspect he's being kept prisoner somewhere deeper inside...."  

The thunderous deluge by now has dwindled to little more than a steady misting- enough to make your clothes uncomfortable if you stay in it too long, but not enough to hinder anyone looking for you.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles wakes as the storm abates, his own snoring apparently loud enough to disturb the little blue gnome's rest. Looking to see that someone is on watch he first strips down to his skivvies and then steps out into the rain to briefly rinse off. Returning to his still-dry clothes he redresses and then looks to gently wake the PCs for breakfast. Someone wisely stops him from trying to prepare the food, so he spends the time helping and entertaining the others as they prepare for the day.

The Mayor's description of torture leaves him uncomfortable but motivated as he again looks out into the drizzling outdoors. "We should get started again - the rain has let up and we need to rescue the Mayor's friend. I can help scout out as far as we've gone so far, but Mr. Mayor, you should stay here. Lock and block the door and don't let anyone but us inside. If we don't come back tonight you should return to town without us..." he says as he gets ready to slink out the door towards the monastery proper...

*Spoiler: Mechanics/OOC*
Show

If the rest of the party is ready, I think we should get started. 

For scouting, Giggles has Stealth *+8* and Perception (saving throw) *+7*. He would go as far as *W21* if he finds no opposition before returning to report back to the party.

----------


## stack

"Deeper inside? Here I hoped we could get back to work." The goblin frowns, shaking his head.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru listens to the conversation, apparently emotionless, as usual. When Thwap expresses eagerness to return to the Circus,  she gives herself a moment to think, and calmly replies.

"I believe the spirits here are disturbed. And the minds of the people are disturbed, too. The village will not be prepared to welcome our show, as great as it is, while they are in such state. Also, remember what happened with Nemia. A perturbed mind can cause all sorts of disasters. 

So, yes, we need to do what we can to find the source of the trouble and put an end to it."

----------


## JWallyR

In his own businesslike fashion, Vorgrok grunts at nothing in particular as the other members of their eclectic company begin rousing themselves, and the dwarf lumbers heavily to his feet, beginning to work his leathers back about the thick limbs which they strain to encase. Seeming no less rested than usual after the night in the rain-beaten shack, he casually lifts his sledge from where it leaned against the wall overnight, casually spinning it to catch its business end in one palm to slide it with practiced ease into the loop resting between his shoulder blades.

Shuffling unconcernedly toward the door, he leans against its frame to watch for Giggles' return.

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles' departure and absence last for what seems like a long time, but must only be a few minutes.  Only dampened by the lingering mists, he returns to report that little has changed in the night.  The bodies left near the guest quarters are... missing, but he's not sure where they would have gone- whoever moved them managed to hide any blood trails effectively.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...I don't like it, but no denying it either. The bodies are gone and the blood cleaned up. I couldn't tell why, but it's tricky and sneaky. We should go in together, ready for more fighting, I'm afraid," finishes Giggles as he looks around the shed. Once it's clear a quorum agrees, he will lead the way to the point in the monastery where he stopped during his scouting and then cede the front to someone better able to take a hit or two.

----------


## stack

"Very strange. Yes, best we look into it." The clown agrees.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok doesn't seem particularly surprised as Giggles delivers his report, releasing a noncommittal grunt at the absence of the bodies from yesterday's carnage. The dwarf squints out into the ongoing drizzle before returning his gaze to the inside of the shed. Stretching his thick neck to both sides (releasing a few loud _pops_), the dwarf turns to gesture Giggles toward the doorway in parodic courtesy.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Vorgrok will plan to follow Giggles out of the shed, and then to be the front line as we resume exploration of the hermitage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Absent dissent or opinions to the contrary, the unlikely troupe makes their way back into the hermitage.  The front door is, strangely, unlocked and unguarded.  As you cautiously make your way through the entry hall, you leave behind a substantial amount of muddy footprints, stark and impossible to hide on the otherwise fairly well-cleaned stone floors.  In fact, despite his efforts to clean his boots before, it's not at all difficult to tell where Giggle's steps carried him only a few minutes prior.  

Thus it comes as a substantial surprise when you come upon where the bodies of the retainers were unceremoniously left, and find only the faintest traces that there was ever a scuffle here.  After takin a short time trying to puzzle it out, you press on unable to make any useful conclusions.  

In the next hall, however, is suddenly drawn to the boarded up door.  He smells something, and draws your attention to a spot near the floor where a small, but distinct smear of blood mars the stone.  It doesn't take long to discover that the boards once used to nail this door shut have become loose.  Though the fasteners remain secure enough to hold the boards to the door, the door is free to open and close with fair ease.  Probably, whatever took the bodies took great pains to hide their trail (and weren't dealing with the muddy exterior of the hermitage), and was unable to see the last bit of blood before the trail disappeared beyond the stone door.

Map updated.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Wow...that's more than just a little bit creepy," mutters Giggles quietly. "Do I need to keep scouting alone? Or are we just going to charge on in there? It doesn't look like anything good is on the other side..."

----------


## stack

"Probably best to stick together, but if you want to scout more I will come with you. I can be quiet when needed."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles nods and begins to sneak forward, keeping close to Thwap as they both creep forward, trying to find the threat before it finds them...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth is at +8, Perception (Saving Throw) is at +7. Giggles will stay within an arms-length of Thwap, no further away.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok eyes the scene with irritable suspicion. His wordless answer to Giggles' question comes in the form of a slow creep toward the doors, hands adjusting their grip about the handle of his sledge.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth is +4, Perception is +9.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Kehskaru and Ozkrak keep their distance behind the more stealthy part of the group. The iruxi has her shield at the ready, expecting trouble.

*Spoiler*
Show

Exploration mode: Keshkaru takes the Defend activity.

----------


## Farmerbink

The door slides open easily, smoothly, no doubt expertly hung on well-maintained hinges.  Immediately past the door, the granite steps descend sharply.  Beyond, it's plain to see _something_ drew the fallen retainers here, and was much less concerned about hiding their actions in the depths.  Dark red streaks the steps and a faintly tinny smell assaults the senses as you cautiously enter.  

Oddly, the hallway beyond appears to be only just barely-worked natural stone, though even that is difficult to tell in the pervasive darkness.  Empty torch sconces mounted on the wall betray what must be relatively recent neglect.  About a dozen paces down the stairs- when you suspect you're essentially in a basement level- the steps turn to the left and level out into a short landing.  A few paces later, the stairs appear again, descending deeper as the passage doubles back beneath the hermitage.  The metallic smell of blood gives way to the sickly sweet scent of offal as you begin prowling deeper into the catacombs.

Map updated

At the bottom of the stairs, the purpose for the space suddenly becomes obvious (if it weren't already).  The stairs suddenly split into a "T," with several burial niches lining the hallway in both directions.  To the left, a faintly earthy scent weakly contends with the now overwhelming stench of death.  To the right, the hallway turns again.  Just past the turn, the bodies of the 3 slain retainers (and their slurk companion?) have been dumped unceremoniously on the floor- or what's left of them, at least.  There simple doesn't appear to be enough mass in the disturbing pile to justify the number of corpses you recall from the day before.

----------


## stack

The sombre clown cautiously approaches the heap of bodies for a closer look... (perception is +4)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Thwap! Be careful! I don't like this!" whispers Giggles, his blue, gnomish eyes wide at the sight of all the carnage and viscera. "Whatever brough them down here was sneaky and _not nice_." For his part, Giggles focuses on staying within an arms length of the goblin while keeping his eyes constantly searching for signs of danger...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Not really moving - though technically Giggles is probably stepping. He is really pretty freaked out by what he's seeing (and how it relates to what he has seen recently in the graveyard). +7 Perception (save).

----------


## JWallyR

Clearly not at all discomfited by the darkness, Vorgrok pads as softly as his thick limbs allow him in the opposite direction of Thwap and Giggles. His eyes narrow as the dwarf appraises the state of the apparent cave-in...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Examine the cave-in at U9.
Perception is +9, Stealth is +4.

If there's nothing interesting about the cave-in (i.e. it looks natural and impassable) he will return to follow close on Giggles' heels.

----------


## Farmerbink

For better or worse, as Vorgrok begins to inspect the cave-in, Giggles and Thwap split the other way.  

The smaller carnies discover a truly gruesome scene.  What's left of the retainers has been piled here, for the most part.  _Something_ is missing from each corpse- a leg, an arm, one entire head.  Perhaps fortunately, they're distracted from the immediate investigation by a terrific rumbling sound from behind them.....

Vorgrok cautiously approaches, trying to get a decent look at the rubble.  Unfortunately, the wall is less stable than it appears, and merely his passage is enough to set off something of an after-tremor.  As rocks come crashing down from the ceiling, Vorgrok suddenly finds himself pinned and struggling to recover his breath!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Voorgrok takes 9 bludgeoning damage from falling rocks, and is pinned, and unable to breathe. DC 20 athletics to break free- up to two allies can aid.

----------


## stack

Thwap runs back, struggling with his small might to help free his companion. *Spoiler*
Show

Athletics (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Help us! Vorgrok's caught under some rubble!" calls Giggles, stealth thrown to the wind as he too struggles to help his dwarf friend.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Strength check: (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok lets out a heavy grunt... and struggles to refill the exhaled air with a fresh breath. Silently gritting his teeth against the sudden weight, he pushes with all his might...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Athletics check: (1d20+9)[*12*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Vorgrok Giantforge*
Level 3 Neutral Neutral Dwarf Barbarian. Speed 20 ft, Medium Humanoid (Rock Dwarf), Rigger
AC 18, Fort 9, Reflex 6, Will 9, Perception 9
Rock Dwarf Heritage- +2 vs shove/trip/prone effects, half forced movement over 10 ft
Dwarven Darkvision
Abilities Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
HP 46/55

Conditions:
Clumsy 1 (-1 to Dex-based DCs/checks) while wielding Large weapon
Inspire Courage: +1 atk/dmg/saves vs fear
Holding his breath: 6 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

Keshkaru runs forward, unceremoniously pushing past Giggles' much smaller frame. She grabs a big rock to pull it out and relieve the weight on the unfortunate dwarf.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not sure if Keshkaru can get to a position to help. Still, she tries - Athletics [roll1d20+8[/roll]

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

By the rules, V has 7 rounds of holding his breath, -2 per turn that he takes a significant action (which I'm interpreting the athletics checks to include).  SO we've got up to 5 more rounds before he falls unconscious.  I'm going to amend my previous ruling and say up to 3 characters can assist.


The dust begins to settle again, revealing a very trapped Vorgrok, buried up to his chest in rocks and debris!  As the echoes of the renewed cave-in begin to subside, the burly carny struggles valiantly, but to no immediate avail!

----------


## stack

Thwap keeps bending his diminutive frame to the effort.*Spoiler*
Show

athletics (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok's eyes widen as the rock fails to yield to his first efforts. Gritting his teeth, he sends his thick fingers scrambling within the pile, desperately searching for a solid grip from which to exert his muscular efforts...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Another Athletics effort: (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles continues to strain to clear the rocks from Vorgrok. "Shouldn't have skipped leg-day!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Strength Check (1d20-1)[*15*].

----------


## Farmerbink

With a mighty effort (and a little help from his friends), Vorgrok largely frees himself from the rubble.  As he does so, several more stones clatter to the floor, echoing loudly throughout the catacombs.  

The immediate danger passed, he begins brushing himself off, revealing no small number of new scrapes and bruises beginning to form on his arms.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There was HP damage to be handled as well, but otherwise back to exploring?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a sigh of relief Giggles tries to help Vorgrok up, offering a small hand and pulling (largely ineffectually). Once his dwarf friend rises the gnome looks around and groans. "I think stealth is out, everyone," he announces. "Anything down here knows we're here, so let's all come together, alright?" he calls up to the rest of the party as he turns to look out into the rest of the hallways. Then he smiles and raises his voice, calling into the darkness: "Ready or not, here we come!" He then uses a cantrip to make a coin glow brightly and holds it aloft to look around more closely...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Given the situation, casting _Light_ and then using Perception: (1d20+7)[*24*] actively.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok breathes a heavy sigh of relief as he manages too shove the bulk of the dislodged rock off of himself, rolling heavily to the side and away from danger. "Thanks," he rumbles out in a voice somewhat more gravelly than normal. He turns, about to speak to the remainder of the party, but a sudden _wince_ interrupt the movement, and the dwarf turns gingerly to assess a new scrape on his torso. Squinting in irritation, he digs for his healer's tools...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Medicine check: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (2d8)[*4*] healing.

Edit: Afterward, Vorgrok will move to join Giggles at the front of the procession.

----------


## stack

Thwap follows, eyes open for any sign of structural weakness.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Adrian Godsglory*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 32 
*Fortitude:* +7 *| Reflex:* +10*| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +7
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.




trotting along with the rest of the group, Adrian looked around a bit. He was a bit slow in following the people, as he felt the need to gather whatever baubles and knicknacks he could collect along the way while fashioning himself a sling out of any scraps of clothing he could find. 

"You know, even if they did bring it down there.. I think down is the wrong way to go, at least for Kurgan and I. Up is more likely the way to go. Down only leads you that way. Demonic trees and undercults down there. While I want my bell and dice back, I'm not one for a death wish. Give me a night in town a few silver and I can see about helping you with... he waved a hand about, "Whatever this is. Smells like money and I'm sure to help get you paid back, Godsglory always repays his debts."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles nods, content to return to the (creepy) basement after their new companions are armed and prepared to help. "Alright, now that Vorgrok is free we can go back up. I didn't like it down here anyway..." he says as he takes the lead again and begins creeping further into the monastery. "Can someone secure this door behind us?" he asks as he passes through the portal and heads across the way to listen at the opposite door (south of *T21*).

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception (1d20+7)[*16*] to listen against the door and search for traps and (1d20+8)[*21*] Thievery to disable any traps found.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok shrugs impassively, dutifully shuffling back toward the stairs leading up into the main area of the monastery. He turns to glower, briefly, at the tunnel branch leading to the cave-in, but other than a _grunt_ of annoyance, he says nothing.

----------


## DrK

*Kurgan Steelbeard*






Kurgan shivered in the cool air of the cave as he followed the others clad in rags, his beard ragged and flowing down his chest. A crude sling was wrapped around his upper left arm and a pouch of stones at his waist. He clutched large chunk of wood as a crude club in his hand. *"Aye, Adrian. I may be looking to expunge my honour but I want me axe or sword in hand and not just a piece of wood and dressed in rags. "* Looking at the others he gestured back up, *"Did you kill anthing that had useful weapons and armour that way?"*

----------


## stack

Thap shrugs, They had weapons, its all a bit of a blur. May be best to give you a chance to rest up first regardless."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Adrian Godsglory*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 32 
*Fortitude:* +7 *| Reflex:* +10*| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +7
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.




"Well then.. thats one two.. three? of us that either need to get equipped with some sort of provisioning equipment or out of here. After all, I don't want to tell you all how to do your jobs, but it would seem to me that you've got a hard enough time protecting yourselves let alone three mostly ineffective individuals. Sadly monastery training wasn't a particular focus for me. My pursuits where more of that of coin and tongue, and as Kurgan said, he much more prefers to ax a questin. Not sure about other man though.. The mayor was it? Well if we do happen to come upon our things, may still want to get him out of here if we can, don't remember much other than apparently the druids here very much do not like to write down scrolls and are rather violent about it."

----------


## Gwynfrid

The tall iruxi replies to Kurgan: "As a matter of fact, we did. We were attacked by a pair of... I don't know... maybe they were clerics, but they called for demonic summons. We finished them, just as they were about to finish us." The sorry state of her armor is testimony enough, pierced as it is in multiple places with a few traces of her own dried, yellow blood still visible.

"Anyway, they used tridents. A more suitable weapon for a warrior. I think we left them by the shed outside? Gathering them would be just the matter of a moment."

----------


## Farmerbink

Equipped in leathers and a trident, the warrior is at least _less_ ill prepared for facing the denizens of the hermitage.  Still, it will be a relief to recover their equipment, when it can be found.

Giggles hears nothing and without much excitement discovers a small washroom across the hall from the steps to the catacombs.  Empty bowls are mounted just above waist height (for a human), and a handful of robes hang hooked on the near wall.  One robe lies forgotten and ignored on the floor.  Once, no doubt, the hermits took ceremonial cleansing very seriously.  By the room's disuse, you can surmise they have abandoned such concerns.

----------


## DrK

*Kurgan Steelbeard*






Dressed in pathed leathers that barely fit over his squat and wide form and clutching a trident Kurgan is still no happier. *"These are filthy rags"* he grumbles as he then looks around the disused little room. Looking at the others he gestures to the doors, *"Which one will take us back to town and out of this place so we can make sure we are properly equipped. I know you said you were looking for someone, I can help, it sounds a useful cause and I owe you for saving my life, but I'll need something better than this toothpick"* he adds the last rapping the haft of the trident sharply.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Giggles looks about the washroom curiously. "This would have been nice, though they don't seem too concerned with cleanliness anymore. Think it has something to do with the demons...probably..." he says as he trails off. Looking back at his new companions in their cast-offs he sighs. "I don't like stopping, but we need you both armed and armored. Do we _need_ to go back to town? We can make the Mayor safe and then come back..."

If the party delays to make a decision Giggles seems to get distracted, though he's learning too. With a sigh he tugs on Vorgrok and Thwap's sleeves and thumbs over his shoulder to the west. Then the little blue gnome begins creeping towards the large room with the mural, heading to the north side of the room. He thoroughly checks the first door, from which the spellcaster and demons surged the day before. Then, once he's sure it's clear he continues to the longer passageway (at *M15*) and begins to slink down that way...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

More Stealth (+8) and Perception (+7). Thievery (+8) if any possible traps or other targets appear.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Adrian Godsglory*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 32 
*Fortitude:* +7 *| Reflex:* +10*| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +7
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.




Adrian looked over the cleaning room himself after Giggles had pointed it out, starting to collect a few of the items in the room, the best he could, appraising the robes for their worth both as vintage collectors items or materials for constructing something in the future. He wiggles the bowls a few times to see if any of them are loose or if there was even a bar of soap left in any of them, before following after the others again. "Well going into the city, from my perspective might be the easist way to secure some equipment, but the fastest would be to find where they had put our things. Its a bit of a pain that I didn't put any of the runes on my bell so I can pull it to me."

----------


## DrK

*Kurgan Steelbeard*






Kurgan looks at Adrian and then nods. *Aye. Would be good to find my weapons and armour they stole. Its hard to find dwarf made craft round here and the blade be a token of the Lord of Irons love fer me.* He follows giggles but keeping a little way behind the scout

----------


## Farmerbink

Finally free to inspect the chamber without threat of death, Giggles finds it to be undoubtedly the dwelling of someone important.  A large wooden double bed an armoire square off with a nearly opulent (comparatively, anyway) brass bathtub for dominance of the space.  In a nightstand, you find a journal full of the room's owner's musings.  Several letters lie scattered on his desk, including a few that detail some magical developments from a distant abbey.  
*Spoiler: loot*
Show

The journal will be important when/if you take time to peruse it
The letters include scrolls of the following spells:
personal rain cloud
sea surge
sudden bolt 
(this is sufficient exposure to learn any of those rare spells, should you desire to)


The room has, perhaps surprisingly, been left largely untouched in its masters absence, or neglect.  After determining it to hold no more threats, Giggles makes his way to the next hallway, and finds himself at one end of a long hallway, absolutely covered with doors.  Every 10 feet on both sides, a heavy wooden door covers some space beyond.  About halfway down the hall, it splits to the north, and at the far end of the hall, it appears to turn southward, though Giggles will have to approach much closer to be sure.
Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ooooh boytoo many doors" whispers Giggles to himself as he turns and creeps back to the large, central room. Once there he explains what hes found and holds up the journal. Ill bet this will tell us a lot about this mess, but I think we need to find their gear, he gestures to the two new members of the party. 

Done with his report, the blue gnome hops into the air and spins around to creep to the southern hallway off the big room

*Spoiler: Mechanics again*
Show

Stealth (+8) and Perception (+7). Thievery (+8) if any possible traps or other targets appear.

----------


## JWallyR

Vorgrok shows little interest in either the large chamber's contents or the discussion of gear. He steps cautiously in Giggles' wake, however, trying to keep eyes on the gnome without giving away the latter's presence with his significantly heavier footsteps...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth is +4, Perception is +9

----------


## DrK

*Kurgan Steelbeard*






Kurgan nods and peeks down the long corridor. *"They could be storage rooms or cells. Shall we search them before heading to the larger chambers?"* He gestures to the nearest one (W10) and slowly advances towards it, the Trident clutched in his hand. Reaching the door he slowly pushes it open and peeks inside, happy that his dwarven eyes can pick out anything in the darkness. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Perception (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## stack

Thwap nods, "Never a bad idea to clear up what is behind before forging ahead."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Adrian Godsglory*
*AC:* 18 *| HP:* 32 *| Current:* 32 
*Fortitude:* +7 *| Reflex:* +10*| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +7
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.




For the moment, the catfolk was silently collecting anything that was even a bit shiny or unusual. It was clear he was a bit of a horder, but he had a system in the pockets of of clothing he had created. Occassionally he took out random objects he had collected earlier and looking it over decides to get rid of it. Whatever importance the rock or fork or scrap of clothing had for him previously was lost and replaced with a different item.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When the exploration of the room yields some documents, Keshkaru lags behind a little bit, as she notices the scrolls are written in runes she associates with her own calling. She tries to understand them, but the others decide to push ahead, so she simply stuffs them into her backpack, to peruse them at a later time.

When the dwarves suggest checking out the first rooms before going deeper into the complex, she nods her approval. "Right. We've been ambushed enough", she adds curtly. 

*Spoiler*
Show


She takes the 3 scrolls into her backpack.

Exploration mode: Keshkaru takes the Defend activity.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Keshkaru
Female Iruxi Druid (animal order), Level 3, HP 35/35, Speed 25
Medium humanoid (Frilled Lizardfolk), Animal Wrangler
AC 18 (shield down), Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +11, Perception +11
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
Senses: Baseline
Attack, Claw +8 (1d4+3 slashing, agile)
Attack, Tail +8 (1d6+3 bludgeoning, sweep)
Attack, Sling +5 (1d6+1 bludgeoning, propulsive)
Athletics +8, Diplomacy +7, Intimidation +9, Nature +9, Performance +7
Focus Points: 1/1 
Conditions: n/a

Ozkrak
Female Raptor (dromaesaur) Animal Companion, Level 3, HP 30/30, Speed 50
Small Animal
AC 18, Fort +7, Refl +8, Will +6, Perception +6
Ability bonuses Str +2, Dex +3, Con +2, Int -4, Wis +1, Cha 0
Senses: Low-light vision, scent (imprecise, 30 feet)
Attack, Jaw +8 (1d8+2 piercing, finesse)
Attack, Talon +8 (1d6+2 slashing, agile, finesse)
Acrobatics +8, Athletics +7, Stealth +8
Conditions: n/a

----------


## Farmerbink

Adrian discovers a pair of particularly well-made pens in the desk.  Upon closer inspection, they appear to be more like mementos and/or art pieces than writing utensils- both have minute scenes (one of a roiling, fish-filled ocean, the other a verdant canopy teeming with... birds?) etched into their sides.  Clearly, such trinkets belong where they'll be appreciated- a pocket of his coat, perhaps?

Kurgan is not interrupted as he opens the nearest door.  Indeed, he finds it to be an empty bed chamber.  If the guest rooms near the entrance were spartan, these are downright oppressive.  A stone bed is only softened by a pad nearly 2 inches thick crammed with dry straw.  A coat (like the ones worn by the retainers) hangs on a wooden peg beside a chamber pot.  The only thing you might call adornment in the room comes as a simple mannequin wearing rough leather armor- probably more a tool for maintenance than any attempt at relaxation or decoration.  This room, in particular, appears to be vacant, as it seems odd for its owner to be elsewhere in the hermitage without his clothing or armor, and the chamber pot is clean as can only be a result of not being used.  

Giggles heads southwards, immediately finding another trio of doors, these ones wider set.  He carefully opens one to find a surprisingly-contrasting scene.  Behind the door lies a chamber that would fit in the grandest manor the colorful Gnome can imagine.  A wide, canopied, four-poster bed wars with a grand armoire for dominance of the space.  The rooms are lit by what must be a pair of magical orbs, mounted in ornate, gleaming wall sconces that flank the door.  On the far wall, a full-length mirror is mounted in brass, beside a screen that would offer privacy for anyone bathing in the brass tub behind it.  

By far, the most out of place finding is a *pile of discarded armor and weaponry* that Adrian and Kurgan immediately recognize as their own. 

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Finding the unexpectedly luxurious room and piles of gear, Giggles excitedly closes the door and runs back to get the rest of the party. "I don't understand why the room is so nice," begins the little blue gnome, "But I think your gear might be there!" he finishes, directing the last words to the two newcomers to the group. "Come on! I'd rather not explore completely alone, and there are more doors this way...also fewer at a time than up that way..." 

Turning back he leads everyone to that room and begins to look about the place more carefully, intent to discover anything interesting about either the room or its usual occupant...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Can we Take 20 (for a *27*) to look around this new room? It seems important...If not: Perception (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurgan Steelbeard*






Hearing Giggles the doughty dwarf hussles down the corridor and grins as he spies the heavy plates of steel and leather that are like a second skin to him and the massive greatsword, chosen weapon of the great god of battle. As he sheds the rags he drags on his thick wool and fabric dwarf clothes and then the well worn platemail over the top. Clanging each plate noisily to check its in the right place. Then he pulls out the massive sword, as long as he is tall and whirls it around. *"Aye, now we can explore properly. Now I'm ready for what lies in this place."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## stack

Thwap assists the giggles in exploring.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Curious, Keshkaru goes through the luxurious chamber, examining each item with mild interest. _This seems out of place here._ Not knowing what to look for, she goes around the bed and opens the big armoire.

*Spoiler*
Show

I guess this would be a secret Perception check. She has a +11 bonus.

----------

